# knitting tea party friday 20 january '17



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 20 January '17

Another overcast day - the grass is a yellow brown which just adds to the gloom. We got a good bit of rain during the night and according to bobby (wtol-tv weatherman) there is more on the way for the entire weekend.

I have about an inch on the second sock before I start the heel flap which is what I am working on with the its mate. I may eventually have a pair of socks to wear that I knit. This means my sweater has lain by the wayside while I work on my socks. I really don't see how you ladies get so much knit in such a short time.

Sesame Chicken for Slow Cooker

On busy crazy days, it is soooo nice to come home to this. Serve over rice.

Recipe by: Boadecea
4 servings363 cals

Ingredients

1 1/2 pounds skinless, boneless chicken breast halves
1/2 cup honey
1/4 cup soy sauce
2 tablespoons ketchup
2 tablespoons dried minced onion
1 tablespoon vegetable oil
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
2 teaspoons cornstarch
3 tablespoons water
sesame seeds, or to taste

Directions

1. Spread chicken into the crock of a slow cooker.

2. Stir honey, soy sauce, ketchup, minced onion, vegetable oil, and garlic powder together in a bowl; pour over the chicken.

3. Cook on Low until the chicken is tender, 3 to 4 hours.

4. Remove chicken from the sauce in the slow cooker to a cutting board.

5. Stir water and cornstarch together to dissolve cornstarch completely; pour into the sauce in the slow cooker until smooth.

6. Cook on High until slightly thickened, about 10 minutes.

7. Cut chicken into bite-size pieces and stir into the sauce.

8. Sprinkle sesame seeds over the chicken and sauce mixture.

Cook's Note: You can also cook the chicken in sauce on High for 1 1/2 to 2 1/2 hours, if you want it finished sooner.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/241601/sesame-chicken-for-slow-cooker/?prop26=whatscooking&prop25=5386212920&prop27=2017-01-19&did=121929-20170119

It might be a little early for the following recipe but then again - is it ever the wrong time to pull out the grill.

Key West Chicken

"This recipe from the Florida Keys has been given to almost everyone I know. It is the best marinade for chicken, and it only takes 30 minutes from prep till you can grill! It's a great blend of flavors with honey, soy sauce, and lime juice. If you have time, try marinating overnight for the fullest flavor."

Recipe by: TINA B
1 h
4 [email protected] cals/serv

Ingredients

3 tablespoons soy sauce
1 tablespoon honey
1 tablespoon vegetable oil
1 teaspoon lime juice
1 teaspoon chopped garlic
4 skinless, boneless chicken breast halves

Directions

. In a shallow container, blend soy sauce, honey, vegetable oil, lime juice, and garlic. Place chicken breast halves into the mixture, and turn to coat. Cover, and marinate in the refrigerator at least 30 minutes.

2. Preheat an outdoor grill for high heat.

3. Lightly oil the grill grate. Discard marinade, and grill chicken 6 to 8 minutes on each side, until juices run clear.

NOTE: The nutrition data for this recipe includes information for the full amount of the marinade ingredients. Depending on marinating time, ingredients, cook time, etc., the actual amount of the marinade consumed will vary.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/25445/key-west-chicken/?prop26=recipenotes&prop25=5340503125&prop27=20170116&did=120291-20170116

White Cheese and Chicken Lasagna

Creamy, cheesy, belly-pleasy-comfort food at its finest.

Author: Anna (Hidden Ponies)
Prep Time: 20 mins
Cook Time: 40 mins
Difficulty: Easy
Servings: 6

Ingredients

9 whole Lasagna Noodles (not Oven-ready)
½ cups Butter
1 whole Onion, Chopped
1 clove Garlic, Minced
½ cups All-purpose Flour
1 teaspoon Salt
2 cups Chicken Broth
1-½ cup Milk
4 cups Shredded Mozzarella Cheese, Divided
1 cup Grated Parmesan Cheese, Divided, Plus Additional 1/4 Cup For Topping (optional)
1 teaspoon Each, Dried Basil and Oregano
½ teaspoons Ground Pepper
2 cups Ricotta Cheese
2 cups Cooked, Cubed Chicken
1 package (10 Oz. Size) Frozen Chopped Spinach, Thawed and Drained
1 Tablespoon Chopped Fresh Parsley

Preparation Instructions

1. Preheat oven to 350ºF.

2. Bring a large pot of lightly salted water to a boil. Cook lasagna noodles in boiling water for 8-10 minutes. Drain and rinse with cold water.

3. Meanwhile, melt the butter in a large saucepan over medium heat. Cook the onion and garlic in the butter until tender, stirring frequently. Stir in flour and salt; simmer until bubbly.

4. Mix in the broth and milk, and boil, stirring constantly, for 1 minute. Stir in 2 cups of mozzarella cheese and 1/2 cup Parmesan. Season with basil, oregano and ground black pepper. Remove from heat and set aside.

5. Spread 1/3 of the sauce mixture on the bottom of the 9×13 inch baking dish.

6. Layer with 1/3 of the noodles, and all of the ricotta and the chicken.

7. Arrange 1/3 of the noodles over the chicken and layer with 1/4 of the sauce mixture, the spinach, and the remaining 2 cups of mozzarella cheese and 1/2 cup Parmesan cheese.

8. Arrange remaining noodles over cheese and spread remaining sauce evenly over noodles. Sprinkle with parsley and additional 1/4 cup Parmesan cheese (optional).

9. Bake for 35 to 40 minutes in the preheated oven. Let stand 5 minutes before cutting and serving.
Enjoy!

http://tastykitchen.com/blog/2013/01/white-cheese-and-chicken-lasagna/

Quick and Easy Stovetop Butternut Squash Soup Recipe

If you want to make the absolute best squash soup, you're best off following Daniel's advice and roasting your squash before souping it. This concentrates its flavor and gives the soup a natural intense sweetness. But let's be honest: You don't always have the time or energy to invest in making the very best. Sometimes "just good enough" is good enough, so when I don't feel like cranking up the oven, I turn to this technique, which delivers a squash soup that's made 100% on the stovetop, in just about half an hour.

NOTES: You can also use maple syrup or honey in place of the sugar if desired. Glazed pecans make a great garnish when serving. You can also sprinkle with minced fresh herbs like chives, parsley, or sage. Try drizzling with browned butter or olive oil if desired.

AUTHOR: J. KENJI LÓPEZ-ALT
ACTIVE TIME: 15 minutes
TOTAL TIME: 35 minutes
Serves 6 to 8

INGREDIENTS

4 tablespoons (50g) unsalted butter
1 medium onion, diced (About 6 ounces; 170g)
2 stalks celery, diced (about 4 ounces; 115g)
1 medium carrot, diced (about 4 ounces; 115g)
3 sprigs fresh thyme (optional)
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
1 1/2 quarts homemade chicken or vegetable stock, or store-bought low-sodium chicken stock (about 1.5 liters)
One (2 1/4 pound; 1kg) butternut squash, peeled, seeded, and cut into rough chunks
2 bay leaves
1/2 cup heavy cream (120ml) (optional)
Small squeeze fresh lemon juice
1 to 2 tablespoons brown or white sugar (15 to 30g) (optional)

DIRECTIONS

1. Heat butter in a large saucepan or Dutch oven over medium-high heat until melted. Continue cooking, swirling pan constantly, until butter solids are lightly browned and the butter smells nutty, about one minute longer.

2. Immediately add onion, celery, carrot, and whole thyme sprigs (if using), reduce heat to medium, season with salt and pepper, and cook, stirring occasionally, until vegetables are softened but not browned, about 5 minutes.

3. Add stock, squash, and bay leaves. Increase heat to high and bring to a boil. Reduce to a bare simmer and cook until squash is completely tender, about 20 minutes.

4. Using tongs discard bay leaves and thyme stems.

5. Add heavy cream.

6. Using an immersion blender or working in batches in a countertop blender, blend soup until completely smooth.

7. Season to taste with salt, pepper, and lemon juice.

8. Add sugar if desired (some squashes are naturally sweeter than others). Serve.

http://www.seriouseats.com/2017/01/how-to-make-easy-butternut-squash-soup-stovetop.html

FETTUCCINI WITH WINTER GREENS AND POACHED EGG

Pasta, greens and poached egg are one of my favorite go-to, no-fuss weeknight dinners in the colder months when I'm hungry and need dinner on the table quick. I always have eggs, pasta and some type of greens on hand, for this I used Swiss chard but spinach, escarole or kale would also work. The poached egg creates a luscious sauce when mixed together, which is even better topped with fresh grated parmesan cheese!

INGREDIENTS:

4 ounces egg fettuccini
1/2 tbsp olive oil
1/2 small red onion, sliced thin
1/4 teaspoon kosher salt
1 clove garlic, chopped
1 sprig Fresh thyme leaves stripped from stem
4 ounces (4 cups) chopped winter greens, such as chard, escarole, spinach or kale
2 large eggs
fresh shaved Parmesan, optional for serving

DIRECTIONS:

1. Bring a medium pot of salted water to a boil. Add the pasta and cook according to package directions for al dente. Drain, reserving 1 cup of the cooking water.

2. Meanwhile, to poach the eggs fill a large deep skillet with about 1 1/2 to 2 inches of water and bring to a boil, then reduce to a simmer. Crack the eggs into individual bowls. Gently slide eggs one at a time into the simmering water. Using a spoon, gently nudge the egg whites toward center of yolk. Cook for 2-3 minutes for a semi-soft yolk or 3-4 minutes for a firmer-set yolk. With a slotted spoon or spatula, remove eggs one at a time and drain on paper towels.

3. While the pasta and eggs cook, in a large pan over medium-high heat, add the oil, red onion, season with 1/8th tsp salt, and cook, stirring occasionally, until starting to caramelize, about 3 minutes.

4. Stir in the garlic and thyme and cook over medium-high heat until fragrant, about 1 minute.

5. Add the greens and 3/4 cup of the reserved cooking water.

6. Bring to a boil, reduce to a simmer, and cook until the greens turn bright green and are just tender, 2 to 3 minutes.

7. Stir in the pasta and cook until heated through, 1 minute. Remove from the heat and season to taste with salt and pepper.

8. Transfer the pasta to two individual bowls, about 1 1/2 cups each.

9. Top with the egg and serve with grated cheese and fresh cracked pepper, if desired.

NUTRITION INFORMATION: Yield: 2 Servings, Serving Size: 1 1/2 cups + egg - Amount Per Serving: Smart Points: 8 - Points +: 8 - Calories: 342 - Total Fat: 9g - Saturated Fat: g - Cholesterol: 186mg - Sodium: 365mg - Carbohydrates: 51g - Fiber: 5g - Sugar: 2g - Protein: 16g

http://www.skinnytaste.com/fettuccini-with-winter-greens-and-poached-egg/#uAJxGJDRtj3Xvd60.99

Golden Sun-Dried Tomato Red Lentil Pasta

PREP TIME: 10 MINUTES
COOK TIME: 30 MINUTES
TOTAL TIME: 40 MINUTES
Yields: Serves 6

Ingredients

1/4 cup extra virgin olive oil
1 sweet onion, chopped
6 cloves garlic, minced or grated
1 tablespoon dried basil
1 tablespoon dried oregano
2 teaspoons ground turmeric
kosher salt and pepper
1 (28 ounce) can fire roasted tomatoes, I like san marzano
1/2 cup oil packed sun-dried tomatoes, oil drained + chopped
1 tablespoon apple cider vinegar
1 (8 ounce) box red lentil pasta or other short cut pasta
2 large handfuls baby spinach or kale
grated parmesan, nutritional yeast, toasted pine nuts and or seeds, for topping

Instructions

1. Heat the olive oil in a large pot over medium heat.

2. When the oil shimmers, add the onion and cook until soft and caramelized, about 5-10 minutes.

3. Add the garlic, basil, oregano, turmeric, salt and pepper. Cook for 1 minute or until fragrant.

4. Slowly add the tomatoes and the juices from the can, crushing the tomatoes with the back of a wooden spoon.

5. Add the sun-dried tomatoes and vinegar.

6. Simmer the sauce for 10-15 minutes or until reduced slightly. If desired, you can puree the sauce in a blender.

7. Stir in the spinach and cook five minutes longer.

8. Meanwhile, bring a large pot of salted water to a boil and boil the pasta to al dente according to package directions. Drain.

9. Divide the pasta among bowls and top with a generous amount of sauce. Top as desired with cheese, nuts and herbs.

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/golden-sun-dried-tomato-red-lentil-pasta/

LOADED TWICE BAKED POTATO CASSEROLE

Talk about comfort food! This is a delicious dish that is always a hit!! How can you go wrong with potatoes, bacon and cheese? This casserole is great for an easy dish you can make ahead of time for a really busy day!

Author: Holly (http://www.spendwithpennies.com/)
Serves: 8 servings

Ingredients

4 lbs red skinned potatoes
4 cloves fresh garlic
¼ cup butter
1 cup of sour cream (I use light)
½ cup of milk or cream (add more or less to taste)
4 oz cream cheese, softened (I used light)
2 cups grated cheddar cheese
2 green onions thinly sliced
10 slices bacon, cooked crisp and chopped or ½ cup of bacon bits
salt & pepper to taste

Toppings

1 green onion sliced
2 slices of bacon, cooked & crumbled
½ cup cheddar cheese

Instructions

Preheat oven to 375

1. Wash potatoes; peel off about ⅔ of the skin, (leaving some on the potatoes) and chop into large chunks.

2. Slice the cloves of garlic into 3 pieces each.

3. Boil the potatoes and garlic in a large pot of water until potatoes are tender (about 15 minutes).

4. Drain potatoes & garlic and mash slightly with a potato masher.

5. Add in remaining ingredients (except toppings) and mash to desired consistency.

6. Place into a casserole dish, add toppings and bake for 25-30 minutes or until cheese is melted and potatoes are hot.

http://www.spendwithpennies.com/loaded-baked-potato-casserole/

Working with all these recipes has made me hungry. Think I will go hunt up something to eat. Not sure what I have that is quick and easy. Hope you find something you like. --- Sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Summary of 13th January, 2017 by Darowil

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-443880-1.html

*Darowil's* DD Maryanne who is in Ireland for 6 weeks spent a few days in hospital but is back on her dig again.

*EJS* has been having major Fibro flares for the past few weeks so finding it really tough.

*Railyn* thinks she is finally picking up - has required yet more medications. DH has been approved for an electric wheelchair - should have it by the time you are reading this.

*Nicho's* DD working in Canada has been told she is overqualified for the job she has been doing and has to look for another job. Denise's back while still not as good as she would like is a lot better than it was pre-surgery. Keeping up walking recently has been very difficult as the weather in Sydney has been very hot.

*Poledra's* niece looks like she will be staying with Christopher - could be really good for both of them. And from March Jennie (a pregnant almost DD) looks like staying with her and David and it is expected that she will stay after the baby arrives.

*Cashermeregma* has returned after a fantastic trip to Panama that she so nearly didn't go on because of totally unfounded fears! Her DS is planning to retrain to make lenses for glasses and contact lenses.

*Sassafras* has spent time in the ER - diagnosed with GERD (GORD for us non-American speakers) or in simple terms reflux.

*Busyworkerbee's* car is currently off the road. Biking around at the moment. Should be getting back some money from her bond.

Good news and sad news from *jheiens*. Tim looks like being one of four valedictorians from his class this year, but one of Joy's Elm volunteers has a DD who is to deliver a baby with 15% of it's brain growing outside the skull. Joy is supporting the grandmother at this time (while the grandmother supports her DD the mother-to-be).

*Nursenikkirnbsn* has had her final session with a therapist for her shoulder - which unfortunately is no better - in fact seems to be a bit worse. Back to the doctor this coming week.

*Caren's* very young GGS (in hospital recently) is improving.

*Lurker* had a frightening experience when there was a noisy disturbance outside her home. The police were called and all now seems quiet.

PHOTOS
1 - *Gwen* - Socks on curved DPNs
8 - *Gwen* - Progress on socks
9 - *Swedenme * - Lilac coat / Snowy countryside 
14 - *Sassafras* - Gazanias
14 - *Kiwifrau* - Coffee table
25 - *Nursenikki* - Knitting books
26 - *Pacer* - Progress on Matthew's latest drawing
33 - *Darowil* - Tense ending to Doggies game!
39 - *Cashmeregma* - Panama Jazz Festival
41 - *Cashmeregma* - NYC / Plane engine & sunrise
43 - *Cashmeregma* - Panama pics/ Flowers and caterpillar 
46 - *Cindygecko* - Recent projects
49 - *Gwen* - Repurposed jewellery cabinet
50 - *Flyty1n* - Fishing flies
57 - *Bonnie * - Knitted "clue" / Earflap hat
57 - *Poledra * - Progress on the Cabled and Buttoned Wrap
60 - *Cashmeregma * - Panama City and the "twisty" building
68 - *Gagesmom* - Monster longies
87 - *Gwen* - Pussycat hat
94 - *Gagesmom* - Monster longies
95 - *Swedenme* - Double knitting
102 - *Swedenme* - Triple happy socks

RECIPES
23 - *Rookie* - Dave's Low Country Boil (link)
30 - *Kiwifrau* - Green pea soup (+ photo)
81 - *Lurker* - Goat curry (link)

SAM'S RECIPES ARE ON PAGES...
*1 , 29, 52, and 65 *

CRAFTS
8 - *Gwen* - How to use curved DPNs (link)
14 - *Gwen* - Toddler's knitted skirt (link)
18 - *Sassafras* - Sock pattern (link)
57 - *Bonnie* - Close to you shawl (link)
66 - *Sam * - Afghan / Sew a custom handbag (links)
71 - *Poledra[/b ] - Cabled and buttoned wrap pattern (link)
72 - Poledra[/b ] - Cascade yarn prices (link)
87 - Gwen - Yarn sale (link)
91 - Rookie - Little flamenco dancer (link)
94 - Rookie - Colour pooling (link)
95 - Sam - Zig zag shawl (link)
98 - Gwen - Pussycat hat pattern
104 - Bonnie - Alvina jacket (link)
105 - Bonnie - Herrschner yarns/"It's a Wrap"

OTHERS
1 - Sam - Banana Tea for Deep Sleep / Funny
6 - Cashmeregma  - Panama Jazz Festival (link)
18 - Sugarsugar - Oversees visitors and healthcare (link)
23 - Rookie - CALPERS insurance (link)
35 - Sam - Baby bottle liners (link)
38 - Kate - Are you a knitting addict? (link)
41 - Kiwifrau - "Opinions wanted" (link)
77 - Cashmeregma - Sweater man (link)
91 - Rookie - The history of Woolworths (link)
94 - Darowil - Woolworths, Australia (link)

NB - Rookie's ideas and suggestions for this year's KAP are on page 84.*


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm checking in so I get notified. Thanks for the opening (love sesame chicken but am wondering what to do about the honey) and the summary once again.


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you - what fun!


----------



## ataylor52 (Jan 20, 2017)

Wow, wow, wow....I am about to think signing up on this sight may be a little overwhelming for a newbie. Can I get any suggestions?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eneira12 said:


> Thank you - what fun!


And a hearty welcome!


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you - what fun!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam seems like everyone is getting rain but us , we have had a fairly bright sunny day enough sunshine to get my solar lights all lit up once it got dark 
My I pad has found a new way to torment me as it now decides to change words just at random I have to read and re read to make sure every message at least makes some sense , up to now it changed rain to dainty and read to really in this message 
Just seen a horrible picture on fb of 2 teens who had chopped the ears of a beautiful labrador I knows who's ears I would have chopped off I do hope they get some kind of punishment


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ataylor52 said:


> Wow, wow, wow....I am about to think signing up on this sight may be a little overwhelming for a newbie. Can I get any suggestions?


Just join in the conversation, as you feel able- we have got to know each other very well over time- but really enjoy newcomers and their contribution. Glad you found us!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Finally found the photos of our trip onto Franz Josef glacier by helicopter.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Sam and ladies. The potato casserole sounds good.
Sam remember that knitting is to be enjoyed it's not a race. Look forward to seeing your socks.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Another week! Thanks for the start, Sam. Your twice baked potato casserole reminded me that our chef has a baked potato bar on the menu tonight. The girls love it. I am struggling with a down disposal in the house kitchen, and my computer is on the fritz ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Finally found the photos of our trip onto Franz Josef glacier by helicopter.


These are great Fan!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

ataylor52 said:


> Wow, wow, wow....I am about to think signing up on this sight may be a little overwhelming for a newbie. Can I get any suggestions?


Just jump in..we're just hanging out together. Chime in any time you feel like it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Finally found the photos of our trip onto Franz Josef glacier by helicopter.


Wonderful photos.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Checking in. Have just printed the first 2 chicken recipes. We are fans of chicken breasts. Thanks to Darowil and Sam for a great start of this coming week. 
Thick fog this AM, now sunshine and clear air. We had a bit of rain this morning and it did away with the mucky air inversion. Hurrah for us. It is 48F (8 ) so Molly and I shall do a quick run to the north park. Snow is melting. Sun is shining. Doesn't get any better than this.


----------



## junezee (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanking for all those delicious sounding recipes. I'm going try the red potatoes on Sunday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

junezee said:


> Thanking for all those delicious sounding recipes. I'm going try the red potatoes on Sunday.


And a hearty welcome!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That sesame chicken sounds wonderful. Thank you both for the start. My bedtime.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That sesame chicken sounds wonderful. Thank you both for the start. My bedtime.


Sleep well!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome, new voices! 

Wow, Fan, that looks quite an adventure.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It has made me hungry too! Must go and finish getting my lunch put together.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't you eat honey? maybe you could use apple sauce. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I'm checking in so I get notified. Thanks for the opening (love sesame chicken but am wondering what to do about the honey) and the summary once again.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Couple of pictures of the blanket I knitted for one of my CNAs, gave it to her yesterday, and as of today, she is officially off duty until the baby comes. Talk about timing!
This is the pattern I used, http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/diamonds-for-rhiannon-ch46
had bought it as a written pattern from a LYS quite a few years ago. Don't remember any details on the yarn, had lost the labels a while back. I skipped the edging on it, as I was running out of time, and didn't understand the directions well enough to risk trying it and messing it up this late in the game.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how lovely of you to stop in for a cuppa with us eneria12 - we love having new people stop by and hope you will make this a regular stop whenever you are online. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



eneira12 said:


> Thank you - what fun!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just jump in with both feet ataylor52 - we don't bite. it won't take you very long to catch on - we really are a friendly bunch. we are so glad you stopped by and look forward to finding out more about you. what are you knitting now? and feel free to show pictures whenever you like - we are partial to pictures. --- sam



ataylor52 said:


> Wow, wow, wow....I am about to think signing up on this sight may be a little overwhelming for a newbie. Can I get any suggestions?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i vote for choppig their ears off. without any pain meds. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam seems like everyone is getting rain but us , we have had a fairly bright sunny day enough sunshine to get my solar lights all lit up once it got dark
> My I pad has found a new way to torment me as it now decides to change words just at random I have to read and re read to make sure every message at least makes some sense , up to now it changed rain to dainty and read to really in this message
> Just seen a horrible picture on fb of 2 teens who had chopped the ears of a beautiful labrador I knows who's ears I would have chopped off I do hope they get some kind of punishment


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks like a fabulous trip fan - what fun flying over the glacier. i've been up once in a helicopter - loved it. --- sam



Fan said:


> Finally found the photos of our trip onto Franz Josef glacier by helicopter.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and on a friday night - hopefully you can make it through the weekend without a disposal. computers have a mind of their own - and i think they cause trouble just for the fun of it. --- sam



machriste said:


> Another week! Thanks for the start, Sam. Your twice baked potato casserole reminded me that our chef has a baked potato bar on the menu tonight. The girls love it. I am struggling with a down disposal in the house kitchen, and my computer is on the fritz ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you could send some sunshine our way. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Checking in. Have just printed the first 2 chicken recipes. We are fans of chicken breasts. Thanks to Darowil and Sam for a great start of this coming week.
> Thick fog this AM, now sunshine and clear air. We had a bit of rain this morning and it did away with the mucky air inversion. Hurrah for us. It is 48F (8 ) so Molly and I shall do a quick run to the north park. Snow is melting. Sun is shining. Doesn't get any better than this.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Wonderful photos.


It sure was a very "cool" experience, haven't seen the photos for awhile and got Stu to put them onto my iPad so could show you.
It was quite unreal getting so close to the rocky hillsides up there but it was an awesome thing to experience all the same.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you so much for stopping by to share a cuppa with us junezee - we love having new people stop by and join in our conversations. we hope you had a good time and will make us a regular stop whenever you are online. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



junezee said:


> Thanking for all those delicious sounding recipes. I'm going try the red potatoes on Sunday.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam seems like everyone is getting rain but us , we have had a fairly bright sunny day enough sunshine to get my solar lights all lit up once it got dark
> My I pad has found a new way to torment me as it now decides to change words just at random I have to read and re read to make sure every message at least makes some sense , up to now it changed rain to dainty and read to really in this message
> Just seen a horrible picture on fb of 2 teens who had chopped the ears of a beautiful labrador I knows who's ears I would have chopped off I do hope they get some kind of punishment


I saw that photo last night, totally sick! I agree they need their ears lopped off!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Finally found the photos of our trip onto Franz Josef glacier by helicopter.


Great photos, very rugged area. Not sure you would get me in a helicopter ???? I don't like heights. Stu just have orgot there was going to be snow????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely nursenikki - and the color is perfect. --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Couple of pictures of the blanket I knitted for one of my CNAs, gave it to her yesterday, and as of today, she is officially off duty until the baby comes. Talk about timing!
> This is the pattern I used, http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/diamonds-for-rhiannon-ch46
> had bought it as a written pattern from a LYS quite a few years ago. Don't remember any details on the yarn, had lost the labels a while back. I skipped the edging on it, as I was running out of time, and didn't understand the directions well enough to risk trying it and messing it up this late in the game.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for another start to another week Sam, some great recipes there. Thanks Kate and Darowil as always, your summaries are very welcome this week. 
Fan, great pictures of your lovely country. Your helicopter trip looks interesting. 
Welcome to our newcomers, just join in whenever you feel like it, we love meeting new people.
Bed time for me too now, it's been a busy week.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, thanks for another great bunch of recipes & to Margaret & Kate for the summaries.

Nikki, lovely blanket, just in the nick of time. Do people get maternity leave in your state? Or will she be back to work right away?

Marilyn, hope you get the disposal working


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Couple of pictures of the blanket I knitted for one of my CNAs, gave it to her yesterday, and as of today, she is officially off duty until the baby comes. Talk about timing!
> This is the pattern I used, http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/diamonds-for-rhiannon-ch46
> had bought it as a written pattern from a LYS quite a few years ago. Don't remember any details on the yarn, had lost the labels a while back. I skipped the edging on it, as I was running out of time, and didn't understand the directions well enough to risk trying it and messing it up this late in the game.


Beautiful blanket nikki you timed it perfect :sm02:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> don't you eat honey? maybe you could use apple sauce. --- sam


Oh, I do and love it. But it's sugar, that Bub can't have.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, Kate, Margaret, thank you for starting us on new week.
Welcome newcomers! Always welcome.
Nikki, wonderful blanket.
Fan, love pics.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great photos, very rugged area. Not sure you would get me in a helicopter ???? I don't like heights. Stu just have orgot there was going to be snow????


I don't mind being up high as long as I have solid ground under my feet. I don't like leaving the earth's surface! :sm23:

Beautiful blanket, Nikki. I hope your CNA has an easy and smooth delivery of a healthy babe.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

A couple more, the really high parts are as we flew over Mt Cook, New Zealand's highest mountain.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great photos, very rugged area. Not sure you would get me in a helicopter ???? I don't like heights. Stu just have orgot there was going to be snow????


I was quite scared at first but once we got going it was such an amazing sight I absolutely loved it!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

A new TP already! Yea!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> Finally found the photos of our trip onto Franz Josef glacier by helicopter.


WOW! Stunning photos, thanks for posting.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Beautiful vistas of New Zealand. Thanks for sharing. Welcome to the new fabric artists to the KAL. I learn so much from all of those here and "see" places I will never view with my own eyes, and learn things I would never know except for this group. I consider you my friends.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Another batch of tempting recipes. Thanks Sam.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

And, Kate and Darowil, thanks for the helpful summary.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Great photos! I've never been in a helicopter, but we did fly over the glaciers in Alaska in a very small plane. It looked like we were going to hit the mountains as the pilot maneuvered through them. Wonderful experience!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

eneira12 said:


> Thank you - what fun!


I don't recall seeing you here before. Welcome to our Tea Party.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

ataylor52 said:


> Wow, wow, wow....I am about to think signing up on this sight may be a little overwhelming for a newbie. Can I get any suggestions?


Welcome. You shouldn't feel overwhelmed. This is a great place to learn. There are so many here willing to help. Just ask your questions.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Finally found the photos of our trip onto Franz Josef glacier by helicopter.


Fantastic photos.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> A couple more, the really high parts are as we flew over Mt Cook, New Zealand's highest mountain.


Wow - I'm not sure I would be as brave as you to go in a helicopter.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

budasha said:


> Wow - I'm not sure I would be as brave as you to go in a helicopter.


Well, that is weird. I edited this post to add a photo of my Knitterati Afghan square and it disappeared. I'll try again.

I see the pattern doesn't show up well because it's not blocked but it is pretty when I stretch it.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for another great bunch of recipes & to Margaret & Kate for the summaries.
> 
> Nikki, lovely blanket, just in the nick of time. Do people get maternity leave in your state? Or will she be back to work right away?
> 
> Marilyn, hope you get the disposal working


If she's been here over a year, she will get up to six weeks off unpaid, but no paid leave, she would have to use any accumulated sick time or vacation time. So most of them come back pretty quick, unfortunately.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, love the color.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

budasha said:


> Well, that is weird. I edited this post to add a photo of my Knitterati Afghan square and it disappeared. I'll try again.
> 
> I see the pattern doesn't show up well because it's not blocked but it is pretty when I stretch it.


That's very pretty, I haven't started yet, as I don't have the right needles yet. Read the directions, not sure about that cast on... was it difficult to do?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:



> Liz, love the color.


Thanks, I do too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> That's very pretty, I haven't started yet, as I don't have the right needles yet. Read the directions, not sure about that cast on... was it difficult to do?


I'd never heard of it so went to youTube. Took me a few tries to get it right but did get there.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> Well, that is weird. I edited this post to add a photo of my Knitterati Afghan square and it disappeared. I'll try again.
> 
> I see the pattern doesn't show up well because it's not blocked but it is pretty when I stretch it.


What's this going to be Liz? Love the colour, very pretty.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> If she's been here over a year, she will get up to six weeks off unpaid, but no paid leave, she would have to use any accumulated sick time or vacation time. So most of them come back pretty quick, unfortunately.


That's terrible, here they get unemployment for a year. When my kids were born we got only 16 weeks paid but could take off 6 months


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Well, that is weird. I edited this post to add a photo of my Knitterati Afghan square and it disappeared. I'll try again.
> 
> I see the pattern doesn't show up well because it's not blocked but it is pretty when I stretch it.


That's pretty, Liz.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> I was quite scared at first but once we got going it was such an amazing sight I absolutely loved it!


We took s helicopter over the island of Kauai and it was fabulous.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Well, that is weird. I edited this post to add a photo of my Knitterati Afghan square and it disappeared. I'll try again.
> 
> I see the pattern doesn't show up well because it's not blocked but it is pretty when I stretch it.


Very nice.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Great recipes Sam, also thanks for the summaries KatieB.
Managed to keep up with all the chatting this week, didn't post med week or later as have been busy cleaning and clearing my cold room to be ready for Spring when maintenance will have too see if there is a crack in the foundation near the vent or the front porch area. 
Have 2 boxes filled with goodies for our "Restore" items that have been in storage since I moved here and I haven't used them, so off they go for someone else who hopefully will get good use out of them. 
I'm being really ruthless, lol! 
So many items I've held onto hoping family would like them but "NO", so off they go.

I have a really large closet downstairs which I was always very cautious opening in case things would come flying out, ha! Now it's nearly empty, I've also put all my wool into semiclear bins, now I can see what I have and should be easier looking for wool when I start something new again. 
Have to admit that I also found 5 yes 5 lots of knitting that I'd started and have never finished, all to be frogged and something else will be made with the wool as I haven't a clue what I'd started with these, lol!

Today I was feeling really energetic, have stripped the wallpaper from the Powder Room downstairs and will be painting this hopefully on Monday.
1 - 1/2 hours to strip the vinyl wallpaper, 5 hours to strip and scrape the backing off. Tomorrow will wash the walls twice, Sunday will be repairing the holes and damaged areas.
This is the last room with wallpaper, actually I had planned to leave it, but think it will be nicer painted and I will eventually have new flooring put in there, tiles I hope....

Early night for me as I'm tired lol! Have a great evening/day everyone.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's terrible, here they get unemployment for a year. When my kids were born we got only 16 weeks paid but could take off 6 months


FMLA states that Employees can get 12 weeks unpaid (offered as paternal leave so each parent gets 12 weeks). Some companies offer paid time off under short term disability plans; this is just for Mom usually 6 weeks for vaginal delivery and 8 weeks for c-section. Pay replacement can be anywhere from 50% to 100%. No paid leave options for Dads.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Great recipes Sam, also thanks for the summaries KatieB.
> Managed to keep up with all the chatting this week, didn't post med week or later as have been busy cleaning and clearing my cold room to be ready for Spring when maintenance will have too see if there is a crack in the foundation near the vent or the front porch area.
> Have 2 boxes filled with goodies for our "Restore" items that have been in storage since I moved here and I haven't used them, so off they go for someone else who hopefully will get good use out of them.
> I'm being really ruthless, lol!
> ...


You've had quite the day. Have done quite a bit of wallpaper stripping and vinyl is the worst. We only have it on our kitchen soffits now.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> You've had quite the day. Have done quite a bit of wallpaper stripping and vinyl is the worst. We only have it on our kitchen soffits now.


Ha! Yes have to admit I'm Exhausted but am looking forward to seeing how it will look when it's finished.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks Sam and helpers for getting a new week started. 

A huge welcome to the newcomers. I don't manage to read every page during the week but follow as much as possible. We would love to hear what you are working on. We share recipes and pictures of moments in our life. 

Matthew delivered the cat drawing today. He even called Gwen and talked to her. I think he started the call with a bit of teasing too.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

pacer said:


> Thanks Sam and helpers for getting a new week started.
> 
> A huge welcome to the newcomers. I don't manage to read every page during the week but follow as much as possible. We would love to hear what you are working on. We share recipes and pictures of moments in our life.
> 
> Matthew delivered the cat drawing today. He even called Gwen and talked to her. I think he started the call with a bit of teasing too.


Good for you, Matthew.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sam thank you for another start to a new tea party. Baked potato casserole caught my eye as well. 

Thank you also for the summaries ladies.

Gage was in bed early not feeling well. This morning he said his stomach was still bugging him. I told him go back to sleep. So I took the dog out. Called the school and said Gage wouldn't be in. Went back to bed and Gage woke up at 11am and woke me up. He seemed to be feeling better so we had a day out. Got lunch. Then got Gages hair cut. Went to the Dollarama for a few things. Then grabbed a few groceries and cane home. Also went to the pet store to get Deuce a new leash. Paid some money on bills by phone and ordered pizza tonight. Still have some money left over. Woot woot.???? 

Went to Jodis for an hour to visit with a friend who lived in her building but moved in September. We shut off the TV before we left. When we came home it won't turn on. Changed the batteries in the remote and nothing. I will maybe Google the make and model number later on and see if I can get any info. Must say it is nice not having it on. Nice and quiet. 

So I will go for now and finish the leg and cuff of the monster pants. 

Great pics Fan. 
Sorry you had such a rough night/fright last night Julie. 
Liz your square looks fantastic.???? 
Nikki beautiful blanket. 
Welcome to the newbies. We love to have new people join in.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, happy you and Gage hhad nice day together.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

P5 already. Great news today. RSL sub branch acquired an electric disability scooter for DSF use so I will be getting my car back. Will make it easier on off chance I actually get job interview. 

Have bookmaked 3, yes 3 recipes this week as I can see ways of cutting quantity down to suit me.

Hello to our newbies, you have joined a great community. We talk about anything and everything, sometimes it can be TMI. We also sound out ideas and other times just listen and support.

Am in process of reorganising bedroom to make more room in living area. Means not much floor space left in bedroom but less clutter around my recliner. Will make it easier to keep track of what I am working on and winter projects will be safe and tidy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> What's this going to be Liz? Love the colour, very pretty.


It's going to be an afghan. I've joined in on the Knitterati Afghan knit-along. You can search for that and you'll see what it's like.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's pretty, Liz.


Thanks Bonnie.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

eneira12 said:


> Thank you - what fun!


Welcome to the Tea table, food, conversation, laughter, tears, all with a bunch of knitting knotted in.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Great recipes Sam, also thanks for the summaries KatieB.
> Managed to keep up with all the chatting this week, didn't post med week or later as have been busy cleaning and clearing my cold room to be ready for Spring when maintenance will have too see if there is a crack in the foundation near the vent or the front porch area.
> Have 2 boxes filled with goodies for our "Restore" items that have been in storage since I moved here and I haven't used them, so off they go for someone else who hopefully will get good use out of them.
> I'm being really ruthless, lol!
> ...


I know that isn't much fun. Been there, done that.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Well, that is weird. I edited this post to add a photo of my Knitterati Afghan square and it disappeared. I'll try again.
> 
> I see the pattern doesn't show up well because it's not blocked but it is pretty when I stretch it.


The square looks great! I may have to start mine even though I don't really have the yarn!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Don't let it overwhelm you ataylor52 and a big welcome to you! You will quickly get used to everyone. We share a lot and care a lot.



ataylor52 said:


> Wow, wow, wow....I am about to think signing up on this sight may be a little overwhelming for a newbie. Can I get any suggestions?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome to you also eneira2! Feel free to join in the chatter.


eneira12 said:


> Thank you - what fun!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

ataylor52 said:


> Wow, wow, wow....I am about to think signing up on this sight may be a little overwhelming for a newbie. Can I get any suggestions?


Welcome! Just join in whenever you wish, don't try too hard to keep up as it's nearly impossible for even those of us that are on here all the time. The summaries are wonderful for keeping us all up to date on the last weeks goings on.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Jennie sent me a picture of her sonogram!! So cute, well as cute as a 2 month old fetus can be, but it's still amazingly awesome. I'm not excited at all. lol


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Liz, your square is looking good! I looked at the pattern but then started looking at how many are on my tablet (we won't talk about patterns on my external hard drive) and decided not to try it at the moment. I'll just enjoy seeing y'all's!

That wallpaper is...interesting. I know what a job it is, so well done, you!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree nikki; the blanket is beautiful.



thewren said:


> that is lovely nursenikki - and the color is perfect. --- sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi all! Sam, and summary ladies, thanks for a great start to the week. 
Got all the shopping done today and put away, dinner done and now I can just sit and knit and catch up with you all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

junezee said:


> Thanking for all those delicious sounding recipes. I'm going try the red potatoes on Sunday.


Welcome to the table.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Mel, so glad that Gage is feeling better. I understand about the TV. My bedroom TV has been acting up, but I just haven't wanted to be on the phone long enough to have the cable company decide if it is the box or my TV. It is fairly new, so a little upset about it. Since I have lived alone a long time, I usually have the TV on. My sister doesn't leave hers on unless DH or DSs want it on! She likes the peace and quiet!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome Newbies! You will enjoy our group.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Checking in. Have just printed the first 2 chicken recipes. We are fans of chicken breasts. Thanks to Darowil and Sam for a great start of this coming week.
> Thick fog this AM, now sunshine and clear air. We had a bit of rain this morning and it did away with the mucky air inversion. Hurrah for us. It is 48F (8 ) so Molly and I shall do a quick run to the north park. Snow is melting. Sun is shining. Doesn't get any better than this.


Nice that the rain cleared the air, hope that you and Molly enjoyed your run.

David tied his first fly tonight. lol It was interesting and hilarious at times, but it turned out pretty good, I'll have to take a picture for you sometime.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Fantastic pictures Fan and I do mean FANtastic (pun intended). NZ mountains are magnificent.

Speaking of NZ, DD/Hannah got news concerning the study abroad program in Austalia & NZ and she has been place on a waiting list and is #19. Unfortunately, they only accept 30 students and the likelihood of 18 others dropping out is probably not going to happen so it is extremely doubtful she will be headed down under. She will be waiting to hear from Oxford now.



Fan said:


> A couple more, the really high parts are as we flew over Mt Cook, New Zealand's highest mountain.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Keeping my fingers crossed for Hannah, Gwen!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam seems like everyone is getting rain but us , we have had a fairly bright sunny day enough sunshine to get my solar lights all lit up once it got dark
> My I pad has found a new way to torment me as it now decides to change words just at random I have to read and re read to make sure every message at least makes some sense , up to now it changed rain to dainty and read to really in this message
> Just seen a horrible picture on fb of 2 teens who had chopped the ears of a beautiful labrador I knows who's ears I would have chopped off I do hope they get some kind of punishment


That's awful! I hope that they are really facing some serious disciplinary action.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is looking lovely Liz. Of course I love the color too! Can't wait to see an entire afghan!


budasha said:


> Well, that is weird. I edited this post to add a photo of my Knitterati Afghan square and it disappeared. I'll try again.
> 
> I see the pattern doesn't show up well because it's not blocked but it is pretty when I stretch it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Finally found the photos of our trip onto Franz Josef glacier by helicopter.


Oooh, pretty!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Words of strength from a woman who endures so much...This is what Bella looks like after IV benedryl and Zofran. Extremely sleepy, but peaceful too. IVIG was moved to today to be able to watch her tonight and let's hope see her home tomorrow night. We have a busy day tomorrow and that is understated. Scott will be back here with Faith and Cole for appointments by 8am. Faith's ivig day and to discuss plan for her as she's still not feeling well and Coles appt. Talk about, and make decisions on Bella and also meet with her palliative care team, GI, neurology, genetics, pediatrician and more individuals who make up Bellas care team and all be on the same page of what's best for Bellas journey forward. Never an easy day and that meeting weighs on us emotionally for many reasons but then I look at her tonight, watching her as she slumbered with help of benedryl and I realize how blessed we are to meet and talk about her care. She has proven time and time again how miraculous she is and what she has been through and endured, survived and how many constantly pray for her miracle, how many talented people gifted with the ability to care for her we surround her with. This is the thing; she is a miracle. Journey on sweet Bella, you've got warriors beside you. #SuperBella #teamBella

I haven't figured out how to share the pictures to go with these precious words, but the pictures are of Bella sleeping in the hospital bed. Sleep is something that she does not get much of so it is a precious moment for mom to seeing her little girl sleeping and getting rest for her little body.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You sure did have a job there Kiwifrau. Did you use something to help with the stripping? Years ago I stripped the wallpaper that had been in the dining room that had been there 30+ years. Yuck! What a job it was even using the strip ease stuff. Don't over do (said the pot to the kettle)....it will get done and I'm sure look lovely.


kiwifrau said:


> Great recipes Sam, also thanks for the summaries KatieB.
> Managed to keep up with all the chatting this week, didn't post med week or later as have been busy cleaning and clearing my cold room to be ready for Spring when maintenance will have too see if there is a crack in the foundation near the vent or the front porch area.
> Have 2 boxes filled with goodies for our "Restore" items that have been in storage since I moved here and I haven't used them, so off they go for someone else who hopefully will get good use out of them.
> I'm being really ruthless, lol!
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes he did! It was a joy to speak to him. Goodness he has such a deep voice. I really enjoyed our conversation and look forward to seeing him at the KAP. Give him a hug for me!


pacer said:


> Thanks Sam and helpers for getting a new week started.
> 
> A huge welcome to the newcomers. I don't manage to read every page during the week but follow as much as possible. We would love to hear what you are working on. We share recipes and pictures of moments in our life.
> 
> Matthew delivered the cat drawing today. He even called Gwen and talked to her. I think he started the call with a bit of teasing too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Well, that is weird. I edited this post to add a photo of my Knitterati Afghan square and it disappeared. I'll try again.
> 
> I see the pattern doesn't show up well because it's not blocked but it is pretty when I stretch it.


Ooh, that is pretty, I can't wait to see the rest of the squares as you all go along.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Kiwifrau, I understand why you are tired! You really worked today! I don't think I could have done it all in one day. I hope you will not be sore tomorrow!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Jennie sent me a picture of her sonogram!! So cute, well as cute as a 2 month old fetus can be, but it's still amazingly awesome. I'm not excited at all. lol


Will we be seeing some special knits for this little one?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes he did! It was a joy to speak to him. Goodness he has such a deep voice. I really enjoyed our conversation and look forward to seeing him at the KAP. Give him a hug for me!


Absolutely! I was surprised that he said as much as he did. I guess he had a desire to talk today and you were the lucky person to share that moment. I love his request for bread rolls. I told him that your family always requests your home made bread rolls so now he wants to try them. He truly loves bread rolls. It is one of his favorite foods at holiday meals.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

pacer said:


> Words of strength from a woman who endures so much...This is what Bella looks like after IV benedryl and Zofran. Extremely sleepy, but peaceful too. IVIG was moved to today to be able to watch her tonight and let's hope see her home tomorrow night. We have a busy day tomorrow and that is understated. Scott will be back here with Faith and Cole for appointments by 8am. Faith's ivig day and to discuss plan for her as she's still not feeling well and Coles appt. Talk about, and make decisions on Bella and also meet with her palliative care team, GI, neurology, genetics, pediatrician and more individuals who make up Bellas care team and all be on the same page of what's best for Bellas journey forward. Never an easy day and that meeting weighs on us emotionally for many reasons but then I look at her tonight, watching her as she slumbered with help of benedryl and I realize how blessed we are to meet and talk about her care. She has proven time and time again how miraculous she is and what she has been through and endured, survived and how many constantly pray for her miracle, how many talented people gifted with the ability to care for her we surround her with. This is the thing; she is a miracle. Journey on sweet Bella, you've got warriors beside you. #SuperBella #teamBella
> 
> I haven't figured out how to share the pictures to go with these precious words, but the pictures are of Bella sleeping in the hospital bed. Sleep is something that she does not get much of so it is a precious moment for mom to seeing her little girl sleeping and getting rest for her little body.


The whole family remain in my prayers. I wish there was more I could do, but unfortunately not.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm with Matthew; I love homemade rolls! I guess I ought to make some. Gwen, I may have to get your recipe.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Great recipes Sam, also thanks for the summaries KatieB.
> Managed to keep up with all the chatting this week, didn't post med week or later as have been busy cleaning and clearing my cold room to be ready for Spring when maintenance will have too see if there is a crack in the foundation near the vent or the front porch area.
> Have 2 boxes filled with goodies for our "Restore" items that have been in storage since I moved here and I haven't used them, so off they go for someone else who hopefully will get good use out of them.
> I'm being really ruthless, lol!
> ...


Holy cow, you were busy, I'm tired just thinking about it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam thank you and Darowil for a wonderful start. Love the recipes and will copy several of them. I spent a good bit of time this afternoon napping after too many nights up late knitting but got a total of 7 hats made since Tues. afternoon and 3 p.m. today; all delivered too. Went back to continue tinking back on the sock and have somehow miscounted stitches and am a little lost on exactly where I am. Put it away until I'm less tired and will work on another WIP. Since I'm caught up now I'm going to probably knit a a little then turn in early. TTYL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Somewhere I lost the page I had up to say that your baby blanket is lovely Nikki.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks Sam and helpers for getting a new week started.
> 
> A huge welcome to the newcomers. I don't manage to read every page during the week but follow as much as possible. We would love to hear what you are working on. We share recipes and pictures of moments in our life.
> 
> Matthew delivered the cat drawing today. He even called Gwen and talked to her. I think he started the call with a bit of teasing too.


Wow, that's cool that Gwen and Matthew had a good phone conversation. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sam thank you for another start to a new tea party. Baked potato casserole caught my eye as well.
> 
> Thank you also for the summaries ladies.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a fairly good day, all in all. Sucks that the TV isn't coming on though, I hope it's an easy, inexpensive fix.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Fantastic pictures Fan and I do mean FANtastic (pun intended). NZ mountains are magnificent.
> 
> Speaking of NZ, DD/Hannah got news concerning the study abroad program in Austalia & NZ and she has been place on a waiting list and is #19. Unfortunately, they only accept 30 students and the likelihood of 18 others dropping out is probably not going to happen so it is extremely doubtful she will be headed down under. She will be waiting to hear from Oxford now.


Fingers crossed!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Will we be seeing some special knits for this little one?


Yes ma'am. :sm04: 
I can't wait to get started, but I need to finish a few things up first.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Whew! Caught up all last week and here, finally, I didn't know if I'd get caught up or not. lol


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sounds like a fairly good day, all in all. Sucks that the TV isn't coming on though, I hope it's an easy, inexpensive fix.


Whereas I didn't want the TV on today...!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kiwifrau, impressed, that is one major task.
Gwen, hopinh Hannah gets selected for program she wants.
Kaye, fun to share excitement about pregnancy.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, I'm with you. Animal Planet all day.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Nice that the rain cleared the air, hope that you and Molly enjoyed your run.
> 
> David tied his first fly tonight. lol It was interesting and hilarious at times, but it turned out pretty good, I'll have to take a picture for you sometime.


I would love to see his first fly..please take a picture and post. Tying is fun and can be very creative as well as being something one can use for fishing. Check with your local flyshop and see if they have a tying guild or circle, also if they have lessons from time to time. One can learn a lot from others, and it is very socially addicting as well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Just marking my spot. Now back to page 1. :sm11:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you everyone re the photos of our glacier landing. Hawaii would be incredibly beautiful to do such a trip by helicopter, our world is truly amazing. 
Liz wonderful pattern, love the colour too.
Kiwifrau, wallpaper stripping is very hard work, been there done that, but will look super when you're finished with a new look.
Gwen what a shame Hannah may not come downunder, but you never know it might happen!'


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kiwifrau, impressed, that is one major task.
> Gwen, hopinh Hannah gets selected for program she wants.
> Kaye, fun to share excitement about pregnancy.


It totally is! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I would love to see his first fly..please take a picture and post. Tying is fun and can be very creative as well as being something one can use for fishing. Check with your local flyshop and see if they have a tying guild or circle, also if they have lessons from time to time. One can learn a lot from others, and it is very socially addicting as well.


He'll take a picture when he goes back out to the garage and send it to me so I can post.

Closest place with classes or anything is in Denver, they do some classes at the college, but he's out on the road when they have them, so he's watching YouTube and I need to get him a few books. 
Got him a kit for Christmas to get him started and then the little sports shop in Scottsbluff is closing because the owners are retiring, so I ran in and got him a bunch of wire and threads, I'll go back in on Thursday when we are there and get him some more.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Wow, had a lot of pages to read tonight. But caught up now. Next time on will be Sunday, as I pick up a load north of Montgomery, AL tomorrow pm that goes to Laredo for delivery Monday. Should be an easy drive as only 1000 miles and plenty of time. May need to read on phone as wifi has been slow and service in Laredo isn't great. 

Love the pics of the glacier. Would love to ride in helicopter, if I could be sedated! Great baby blanket. I've started a crocheted corner to corner one in black, white and purple. Not sure how big it's going to be. Got the yarn at Michael's today. Off brand but like Red Heart. As it's for a coworker of DD2, I wasn't going to go expensive. Was on sale and is machine wash/dry. I finished the pink cameo baby hat along with two teen/adult size. Have had a lot of down time this week. Should have more done! 

Welcome to the new "voices." Love to make new friends here. 

Liz, I think, if you are thinking about coming to KAP in motor home, they offered to let Tami park in their lot. Also there is a Meijer grocery store nearby and a Walmart. I've seen RVs parked there. How big is yours? 

Joy, sorry to hear about the baby. You know, Cleveland clinic is the best around. You are our "rock", too. 

As I don't have tv, my news is spotty unless someone puts it on here or Facebook. Sorry to hear about earthquake and avalanche in Italy and the tragedy in Melbourne. Don't think anyone can predict who will snap and do something like that. Too many get out on bond, then commit a worse offense. He apparently attacked his 79 yo neighbor before stealing his car. Drugs explain a lot of the violence now a days. Either on them or trying to get money to buy them. OMSBN

Daralene, it's wonderful how supportive you are of your DS. You set a great example to us all. 

My DGD is selling GS cookies, trying to sell enough to go to camp this year. I bought one of each flavor plus donated to the military fund. Told my DDIL that if she didn't sell enough to let me know and I'd pay for the camp. It's good for my DGD to go to camp as her social skills are a bit lacking. The troop does a great job of selling at various places near them even in the weather that NW MA gets this time of year. I'll see if I can get the pics transferred to the tablet. 
Thanks for the recipes and recap of last week. I'll see you all on Sunday or Monday. Then I had to buy more from my "niece", Hailey. We may be eating GS cookies at the KAP!

Take care,

Kathy

PS: super knitting shown. Mel, you make me want to knit those pants. The socks are fab. Don't you just love self striping yarn. Makes me want to cast on my next pair. The kitty cat hat is cute, Gwen. You've been knitting up a storm.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> I agree nikki; the blanket is beautiful.


Thank you!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Finished tonight. I have to sew in ends and add face. Then I have to make a boy pair for the same person.☺☺☺


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> Somewhere I lost the page I had up to say that your baby blanket is lovely Nikki.


Thank You!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> He'll take a picture when he goes back out to the garage and send it to me so I can post.
> 
> Closest place with classes or anything is in Denver, they do some classes at the college, but he's out on the road when they have them, so he's watching YouTube and I need to get him a few books.
> Got him a kit for Christmas to get him started and then the little sports shop in Scottsbluff is closing because the owners are retiring, so I ran in and got him a bunch of wire and threads, I'll go back in on Thursday when we are there and get him some more.


Looks good!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I just got a difficult text from a friend/former coworker that told me her son just died. I don't know any details. He is a teenager.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> You sure did have a job there Kiwifrau. Did you use something to help with the stripping? Years ago I stripped the wallpaper that had been in the dining room that had been there 30+ years. Yuck! What a job it was even using the strip ease stuff. Don't over do (said the pot to the kettle)....it will get done and I'm sure look lovely.


Used a spray bottle, 1/3 Fabric softener 2/3 hot water, sprayed and let it soak, then scraped and scraped and scraped, lol!

Can't believe I left that wallpaper up there for 3 Years, but it wasn't really too bad, or so I thought, lol!

You are the Wonder Woman though, with so many lovely things you have done over the past couple of years.

Only room left to paint is the laundry room, that's next, then the whole house will be in the 21st Century, ha!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

pammie1234 said:


> Kiwifrau, I understand why you are tired! You really worked today! I don't think I could have done it all in one day. I hope you will not be sore tomorrow!


Oh! Me too!

Should be OK, I was so tired I even left all the scraps of paper on the floor, just didn't have the energy to bend down and clean. Hope none stick to the floor then I'll be mad at myself. Oh well tomorrow is another day.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

martina said:


> The whole family remain in my prayers. I wish there was more I could do, but unfortunately not.


Prayers not just for her family but for research and a cure for mitochondrial disease are greatly appreciated.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Holy cow, you were busy, I'm tired just thinking about it.


Aw! Come on now, you could do it too...

Actually I was enjoying myself, let's see if I feel the same in a few days, lol! ????????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Finished tonight. I have to sew in ends and add face. Then I have to make a boy pair for the same person.☺☺☺


Very nice indeed, love the colours.

Forgot to comment re your TV. Sometimes I would unplug the TV, then plug it in again after 5 min's. Same with the boxes that Rogers or Bell supply I'd do the same thing.

Hope it's nothing major though.

I haven't had TV for 3 1/2 years now and don't miss it one bit, especially their billing. I have (Roku) which was a onetime purchase, of course no Toronto or surrounding news but that I find on the Internet or Radio and that's enough for me.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Finally found the photos of our trip onto Franz Josef glacier by helicopter.


WOW. Those photos are amazing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Wow, had a lot of pages to read tonight. But caught up now. Next time on will be Sunday, as I pick up a load north of Montgomery, AL tomorrow pm that goes to Laredo for delivery Monday. Should be an easy drive as only 1000 miles and plenty of time. May need to read on phone as wifi has been slow and service in Laredo isn't great.
> 
> ...


It's wonderful that you are willing to pay for her camp if need be, I think that camp of any kind is wonderful for kids, if I didn't shudder at the thought of postage on GS cookies, I'd order a couple boxes from her. lol 
Used to have a coworkers with GS, so we were never without GS cookies. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Finished tonight. I have to sew in ends and add face. Then I have to make a boy pair for the same person.☺☺☺


They are just so cute, even without the face. You know I'm making some of those for the baby. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Looks good!


He said thank you. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I just got a difficult text from a friend/former coworker that told me her son just died. I don't know any details. He is a teenager.


I'm so sorry Mary, it's horrible to lose a child no matter how it happened.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Prayers not just for her family but for research and a cure for mitochondrial disease are greatly appreciated.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Aw! Come on now, you could do it too...
> 
> Actually I was enjoying myself, let's see if I feel the same in a few days, lol! ????????


LOL! The second day out is the worst. 
LOL! David asked why I was laughing, I told him, he's shaking his head at you!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> I just got a difficult text from a friend/former coworker that told me her son just died. I don't know any details. He is a teenager.


That's terrible, poor family


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Used a spray bottle, 1/3 Fabric softener 2/3 hot water, sprayed and let it soak, then scraped and scraped and scraped, lol!
> 
> Can't believe I left that wallpaper up there for 3 Years, but it wasn't really too bad, or so I thought, lol!
> 
> ...


What a lot of work. I hate removing wallpaper


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I've had a great day. Met two friends about 1 1/2 hrs. From home. Great meal and company, but since I can't drive at night, am staying in a hotel. I think this is the first time I gave stayed in a hotel alone. DH is too busy writing music for the band in Scotland to come. Sort of fun. Wait, the first time alone was KAP, :sm17: Watching tv, drinking wine and moments from falling asleep. The meal was,fantastic and so good to,see friends again. Hope all are,well!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Watching my Mavericks play Utah. It has gone into overtime, and I'm a nervous wreck! 

Mary, prayers for your friend. I know how heartbroken the family must be.

I have a baby shower tomorrow for one of DD's friends. It's in the morning and then later I'm going over to my traveling buddies' to eat "comfort" food and play cards. It will be nice to have a busy day as I have been way too lazy this week!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, our adventurer! Sounds like a wonderful day. Are you going to Scotland?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorienna, I'm with you. Animal Planet all day.


 :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Mary, so sorry to hear about the young man's passing. Condolences to your friend and his family.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> He'll take a picture when he goes back out to the garage and send it to me so I can post.
> 
> Closest place with classes or anything is in Denver, they do some classes at the college, but he's out on the road when they have them, so he's watching YouTube and I need to get him a few books.
> Got him a kit for Christmas to get him started and then the little sports shop in Scottsbluff is closing because the owners are retiring, so I ran in and got him a bunch of wire and threads, I'll go back in on Thursday when we are there and get him some more.


I think we need to see a closer picture of this. It looks like a super skinny mouse with some "rocker" style hairdo. Just kidding! I know how much you love mice.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> Mary, so sorry to hear about the young man's passing. Condolences to your friend and his family.


I just learned from another friend that it was a suicide death. He was 15 years old and seemed to be in good spirits at school today. It is important to let family and friends know that they are loved and appreciated for who they are instead of who we think they should be.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I've had a great day. Met two friends about 1 1/2 hrs. From home. Great meal and company, but since I can't drive at night, am staying in a hotel. I think this is the first time I gave stayed in a hotel alone. DH is too busy writing music for the band in Scotland to come. Sort of fun. Wait, the first time alone was KAP, :sm17: Watching tv, drinking wine and moments from falling asleep. The meal was,fantastic and so good to,see friends again. Hope all are,well!


That sounds like a fabulous way to spend a day/night.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Watching my Mavericks play Utah. It has gone into overtime, and I'm a nervous wreck!
> 
> Mary, prayers for your friend. I know how heartbroken the family must be.
> 
> I have a baby shower tomorrow for one of DD's friends. It's in the morning and then later I'm going over to my traveling buddies' to eat "comfort" food and play cards. It will be nice to have a busy day as I have been way too lazy this week!


Go Mav's! 
Sounds like a fun day tomorrow, congrats to DD's friend.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I think we need to see a closer picture of this. It looks like a super skinny mouse with some "rocker" style hairdo. Just kidding! I know how much you love mice.


LOL! David just said he can make you a mouse lure. lol
I told him that I don't want to see it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I just learned from another friend that it was a suicide death. He was 15 years old and seemed to be in good spirits at school today. It is important to let family and friends know that they are loved and appreciated for who they are instead of who we think they should be.


Oh that's even worse, one always wonders what was going on in the mind of someone when they commit suicide, how black things have to seem to not see any other door or window to open and go through. 
Prayers and condolences for the family and friends. 
You are right about loving them for who they are. :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Just had the BBQ from hell, the wind is blowing like mad, then there's rain coming amidst the cooking, results .... cremated sausages and charcoal potatoes, and for the entree, good tasting mussels in a very blackened pot ( my best copper bottom one too). Not exactly haute cuisine lol! It was edible.. just, with plenty of tomato sauce. Can't complain,at least he tried and I didn't have to do dinner for once, and didn't have to call the fire brigade!.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i guess i never thought of it that way - i always thought everyone could eat honey - it's not man made. that is too bad. it sounds like you have to be really creative in your baking and cooking. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I do and love it. But it's sugar, that Bub can't have.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow fan - that was quite a scenic ride. beautiful mountain scenery. --- sam



Fan said:


> A couple more, the really high parts are as we flew over Mt Cook, New Zealand's highest mountain.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely liz - how difficult is it to get started. i have never done a square like that. i need to go yarn shopping. --- sam



budasha said:


> Well, that is weird. I edited this post to add a photo of my Knitterati Afghan square and it disappeared. I'll try again.
> 
> I see the pattern doesn't show up well because it's not blocked but it is pretty when I stretch it.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> wow fan - that was quite a scenic ride. beautiful mountain scenery. --- sam


Thanks Sam, seeing pics again reminded me how fabulous it was. Stu has a terrific camera too which took great shots. We hadn't been in snow for a long time so it was a great experience.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! David just said he can make you a mouse lure. lol
> I told him that I don't want to see it.


That would be funny. I wonder what he could catch with it?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i guess i never thought of it that way - i always thought everyone could eat honey - it's not man made. that is too bad. it sounds like you have to be really creative in your baking and cooking. --- sam


At times I do. Desserts have been worked out but lots of regular recipes don't work.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think i would have stripped that paper too. but what a lot of work for you. just don't overdo. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> Great recipes Sam, also thanks for the summaries KatieB.
> Managed to keep up with all the chatting this week, didn't post med week or later as have been busy cleaning and clearing my cold room to be ready for Spring when maintenance will have too see if there is a crack in the foundation near the vent or the front porch area.
> Have 2 boxes filled with goodies for our "Restore" items that have been in storage since I moved here and I haven't used them, so off they go for someone else who hopefully will get good use out of them.
> I'm being really ruthless, lol!
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan said:


> Just had the BBQ from hell, the wind is blowing like mad, then there's rain coming amidst the cooking, results .... cremated sausages and charcoal potatoes, and for the entree, good tasting mussels in a very blackened pot ( my best copper bottom one too). Not exactly haute cuisine lol! It was edible.. just, with plenty of tomato sauce. Can't complain,at least he tried and I didn't have to do dinner for once, and didn't have to call the fire brigade!.


No fun. Matthew loves to add barbecue sauce to many things.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we will all be waiting for the big reveal. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> Ha! Yes have to admit I'm Exhausted but am looking forward to seeing how it will look when it's finished.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> That would be funny. I wonder what he could catch with it?


Trout, Bass, Pike, and he said quite a few others. I don't want to eat the fish that has a real mouse in it's gut. ugh.... give me the heebie jeebies. 
He was teasing me at Bass Pro Shops with one, that he was going to buy me one, I wouldn't look at it. UGH....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just had the BBQ from hell, the wind is blowing like mad, then there's rain coming amidst the cooking, results .... cremated sausages and charcoal potatoes, and for the entree, good tasting mussels in a very blackened pot ( my best copper bottom one too). Not exactly haute cuisine lol! It was edible.. just, with plenty of tomato sauce. Can't complain,at least he tried and I didn't have to do dinner for once, and didn't have to call the fire brigade!.


Oh dear, well it was definitely an adventure of a bbq. lol 
Hopefully a little steel wool with take care of the blackened pot without doing any permanent damage.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> At times I do. Desserts have been worked out but lots of regular recipes don't work.


My mom made a dessert for my sister who is diabetic. She would tear up angel food cake into big chunks. Spread in a 9 x 13 pan. Cut strawberries and spread throughout the pan. Mix up a large box of strawberry desserta jello according to the box and pour over the strawberry and angelfood cake. Put it in the refrigerator to set. She served the dessert with cool whip on the side for those who wanted it. I have made it with the cool whip spread over the top and put cut strawberries and blueberries on the top of the cool whip. It could be made with regular strawberry jello for those who don't want the sugar free jello.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam seems like everyone is getting rain but us , we have had a fairly bright sunny day enough sunshine to get my solar lights all lit up once it got dark
> My I pad has found a new way to torment me as it now decides to change words just at random I have to read and re read to make sure every message at least makes some sense , up to now it changed rain to dainty and read to really in this message
> Just seen a horrible picture on fb of 2 teens who had chopped the ears of a beautiful labrador I knows who's ears I would have chopped off I do hope they get some kind of punishment


Oh gosh, what is wrong with some people, how awful. The poor dog. :sm13:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i dropped a stitch on my socks - noticed it about an inch later - i pinned it with a tiny safety pin/stitch marker. frogged about six rows and then worked it up the latter with two needles and now you will never know it was dropped. knit the six rows i frogged and now we are ready to move forward. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam thank you and Darowil for a wonderful start. Love the recipes and will copy several of them. I spent a good bit of time this afternoon napping after too many nights up late knitting but got a total of 7 hats made since Tues. afternoon and 3 p.m. today; all delivered too. Went back to continue tinking back on the sock and have somehow miscounted stitches and am a little lost on exactly where I am. Put it away until I'm less tired and will work on another WIP. Since I'm caught up now I'm going to probably knit a a little then turn in early. TTYL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

nor did i - nor did i watch the news. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Whereas I didn't want the TV on today...!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Finally found the photos of our trip onto Franz Josef glacier by helicopter.


Wow, amazing photos. You are much braver woman than me, I couldnt go in a helicopter, I would be terrified. :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

travel blessings kathy - lots of crazies on the road - be careful. wish i was there just to ride along - it should be a pretty ride - at least i think the drive through texas is pretty - there is beauty in emptiness. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Wow, had a lot of pages to read tonight. But caught up now. Next time on will be Sunday, as I pick up a load north of Montgomery, AL tomorrow pm that goes to Laredo for delivery Monday. Should be an easy drive as only 1000 miles and plenty of time. May need to read on phone as wifi has been slow and service in Laredo isn't great.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are looking great melody - great job. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Finished tonight. I have to sew in ends and add face. Then I have to make a boy pair for the same person.☺☺☺


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is sad. --- sam



pacer said:


> I just got a difficult text from a friend/former coworker that told me her son just died. I don't know any details. He is a teenager.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a lovely little get away for you daralene - you need to do that more often for yourself. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> I've had a great day. Met two friends about 1 1/2 hrs. From home. Great meal and company, but since I can't drive at night, am staying in a hotel. I think this is the first time I gave stayed in a hotel alone. DH is too busy writing music for the band in Scotland to come. Sort of fun. Wait, the first time alone was KAP, :sm17: Watching tv, drinking wine and moments from falling asleep. The meal was,fantastic and so good to,see friends again. Hope all are,well!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that makes it even sadder - so many unanswered question for those left behind - so many guilt feelings. tons of healing energy racing to you and family and friends. i am really saddened by this - his whole life in front of him. he must have thought it was the only way. so sad. --- sam



pacer said:


> I just learned from another friend that it was a suicide death. He was 15 years old and seemed to be in good spirits at school today. It is important to let family and friends know that they are loved and appreciated for who they are instead of who we think they should be.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow, amazing photos. You are much braver woman than me, I couldnt go in a helicopter, I would be terrified. :sm24:


Thank you, but being terrified is half the fun, a real adrenalin buzz! I'm not the worlds bravest woman by any means, but it was such a great trip I'm so pleased I fought my fear and did it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh cathy - once you are up there are so many things to look at that you forget to be afraid. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Wow, amazing photos. You are much braver woman than me, I couldnt go in a helicopter, I would be terrified. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> My mom made a dessert for my sister who is diabetic. She would tear up angel food cake into big chunks. Spread in a 9 x 13 pan. Cut strawberries and spread throughout the pan. Mix up a large box of strawberry desserta jello according to the box and pour over the strawberry and angelfood cake. Put it in the refrigerator to set. She served the dessert with cool whip on the side for those who wanted it. I have made it with the cool whip spread over the top and put cut strawberries and blueberries on the top of the cool whip. It could be made with regular strawberry jello for those who don't want the sugar free jello.


That sounds good, I may just have to try that. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i dropped a stitch on my socks - noticed it about an inch later - i pinned it with a tiny safety pin/stitch marker. frogged about six rows and then worked it up the latter with two needles and now you will never know it was dropped. knit the six rows i frogged and now we are ready to move forward. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Off to bed, night all, sweet dreams.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great reasons to make the UK a vacation destination. have our british friends ever been to some of these? --- sam

http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=24331


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear, well it was definitely an adventure of a bbq. lol
> Hopefully a little steel wool with take care of the blackened pot without doing any permanent damage.


A good scouring pad and some cleaner and a hefty dose of elbow action got it clean again. Tomorrow we are going shopping for a cheap pot we can use instead of my best ones. Tomato sauce is the best thing for turning BBQ yucks into yum!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> Well, that is weird. I edited this post to add a photo of my Knitterati Afghan square and it disappeared. I'll try again.
> 
> I see the pattern doesn't show up well because it's not blocked but it is pretty when I stretch it.


That is very pretty. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Great recipes Sam, also thanks for the summaries KatieB.
> Managed to keep up with all the chatting this week, didn't post med week or later as have been busy cleaning and clearing my cold room to be ready for Spring when maintenance will have too see if there is a crack in the foundation near the vent or the front porch area.
> Have 2 boxes filled with goodies for our "Restore" items that have been in storage since I moved here and I haven't used them, so off they go for someone else who hopefully will get good use out of them.
> I'm being really ruthless, lol!
> ...


Jeepers you have been busy! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Oops, I forgot to say thanks to Sam and ladies for the start of a new week. That potato casserole is very similar to one I make. Love it.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

pacer said:


> I just got a difficult text from a friend/former coworker that told me her son just died. I don't know any details. He is a teenager.


((((((((((((((((((((Pacer, friend and family)))))))))))))))))


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Finished tonight. I have to sew in ends and add face. Then I have to make a boy pair for the same person.☺☺☺


They are so cute. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> I just got a difficult text from a friend/former coworker that told me her son just died. I don't know any details. He is a teenager.


Oh no, that is so sad. Thinking of you and his family.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> oh cathy - once you are up there are so many things to look at that you forget to be afraid. --- sam


Ha ha ha.... I wouldnt BE looking though Sam! :sm06:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Well, that is weird. I edited this post to add a photo of my Knitterati Afghan square and it disappeared. I'll try again.
> 
> I see the pattern doesn't show up well because it's not blocked but it is pretty when I stretch it.


It looks lovely Liz


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> If she's been here over a year, she will get up to six weeks off unpaid, but no paid leave, she would have to use any accumulated sick time or vacation time. So most of them come back pretty quick, unfortunately.


Wow that's terrible . Here in England you can take maternity leave and get 90% of your wages for 40 weeks and in sweden you get 80% of your wages for 15 months as long as you live in sweden


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> Great recipes Sam, also thanks for the summaries KatieB.
> Managed to keep up with all the chatting this week, didn't post med week or later as have been busy cleaning and clearing my cold room to be ready for Spring when maintenance will have too see if there is a crack in the foundation near the vent or the front porch area.
> Have 2 boxes filled with goodies for our "Restore" items that have been in storage since I moved here and I haven't used them, so off they go for someone else who hopefully will get good use out of them.
> I'm being really ruthless, lol!
> ...


 You have been busy Lynette. Hope you get a good night's sleep ready for the next part


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> Mel, so glad that Gage is feeling better. I understand about the TV. My bedroom TV has been acting up, but I just haven't wanted to be on the phone long enough to have the cable company decide if it is the box or my TV. It is fairly new, so a little upset about it. Since I have lived alone a long time, I usually have the TV on. My sister doesn't leave hers on unless DH or DSs want it on! She likes the peace and quiet!


I like the peace and quiet too unfortunately the TV in my house very rarely gets a rest


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> That's awful! I hope that they are really facing some serious disciplinary action.


Me too I didn't read it because the picture alone was very upsetting


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> I just got a difficult text from a friend/former coworker that told me her son just died. I don't know any details. He is a teenager.


Oh no. Prayers.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Couple of pictures of the blanket I knitted for one of my CNAs, gave it to her yesterday, and as of today, she is officially off duty until the baby comes. Talk about timing!
> This is the pattern I used, http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/diamonds-for-rhiannon-ch46
> had bought it as a written pattern from a LYS quite a few years ago. Don't remember any details on the yarn, had lost the labels a while back. I skipped the edging on it, as I was running out of time, and didn't understand the directions well enough to risk trying it and messing it up this late in the game.


That looks cosy and is sure to be used and loved. What is a CNA?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Finished tonight. I have to sew in ends and add face. Then I have to make a boy pair for the same person.☺☺☺


They look great Mel like the colours you chose 
Hope Gage is feeling all well again


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fan said:


> A couple more, the really high parts are as we flew over Mt Cook, New Zealand's highest mountain.


All those photos are awesome :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> Aw! Come on now, you could do it too...
> 
> Actually I was enjoying myself, let's see if I feel the same in a few days, lol! ????????


If you are enjoying yourself you can head on this way :sm02:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

certified nursing assistant - i think. --- sam



Normaedern said:


> That looks cosy and is sure to be used and loved. What is a CNA?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

budasha said:


> Well, that is weird. I edited this post to add a photo of my Knitterati Afghan square and it disappeared. I'll try again.
> 
> I see the pattern doesn't show up well because it's not blocked but it is pretty when I stretch it.


Looking great :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I just learned from another friend that it was a suicide death. He was 15 years old and seemed to be in good spirits at school today. It is important to let family and friends know that they are loved and appreciated for who they are instead of who we think they should be.


That is so sad , I've just had a discussion with my youngest son about this as a boy at his university has just taken his own life . Hopefully he knows he can talk to me about anything . He is getting stressed out at the moment as he has to have lots of coursework in and try to revise for exams next week and attend lectures


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow, amazing photos. You are much braver woman than me, I couldnt go in a helicopter, I would be terrified. :sm24:


Me too!!! :sm06:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

pacer said:


> Words of strength from a woman who endures so much...This is what Bella looks like after IV benedryl and Zofran. Extremely sleepy, but peaceful too. IVIG was moved to today to be able to watch her tonight and let's hope see her home tomorrow night. We have a busy day tomorrow and that is understated. Scott will be back here with Faith and Cole for appointments by 8am. Faith's ivig day and to discuss plan for her as she's still not feeling well and Coles appt. Talk about, and make decisions on Bella and also meet with her palliative care team, GI, neurology, genetics, pediatrician and more individuals who make up Bellas care team and all be on the same page of what's best for Bellas journey forward. Never an easy day and that meeting weighs on us emotionally for many reasons but then I look at her tonight, watching her as she slumbered with help of benedryl and I realize how blessed we are to meet and talk about her care. She has proven time and time again how miraculous she is and what she has been through and endured, survived and how many constantly pray for her miracle, how many talented people gifted with the ability to care for her we surround her with. This is the thing; she is a miracle. Journey on sweet Bella, you've got warriors beside you. #SuperBella #teamBella
> 
> I haven't figured out how to share the pictures to go with these precious words, but the pictures are of Bella sleeping in the hospital bed. Sleep is something that she does not get much of so it is a precious moment for mom to seeing her little girl sleeping and getting rest for her little body.


It is all so sad.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> great reasons to make the UK a vacation destination. have our british friends ever been to some of these? --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=24331


Only been to 4 out of the 14!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Finished tonight. I have to sew in ends and add face. Then I have to make a boy pair for the same person.☺☺☺


Those are great. Love the colours :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> great reasons to make the UK a vacation destination. have our british friends ever been to some of these? --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=24331


Been to a few .Cornwall takes forever to get to and the roads are so narrow but it is beautiful down there . Bamburgh castle is not far across the border and great to visit


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

pacer said:


> I just got a difficult text from a friend/former coworker that told me her son just died. I don't know any details. He is a teenager.


How very sad.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is so sad , I've just had a discussion with my youngest son about this as a boy at his university has just taken his own life . Hopefully he knows he can talk to me about anything . He is getting stressed out at the moment as he has to have lots of coursework in and try to revise for exams next week and attend lectures


School is very tough and stressful. I'm sure he knows he's loved and can talk. A watchful eye and ear is so important. Having something like this happening at the same time as all the other stress is a lot to handle.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> I was quite scared at first but once we got going it was such an amazing sight I absolutely loved it!


I was given a helicopter trip as a birthday present a few years ago. Absolutely loved it!! For all you Downton Abbey fans, we flew over Highclere Castle where it was filmed. Sadly I didn't take any photos. Your beautiful mountains and glaciers are far more spectacular Fan.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> Well, that is weird. I edited this post to add a photo of my Knitterati Afghan square and it disappeared. I'll try again.
> 
> I see the pattern doesn't show up well because it's not blocked but it is pretty when I stretch it.


That's looking very pretty. Lovely colour.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> If she's been here over a year, she will get up to six weeks off unpaid, but no paid leave, she would have to use any accumulated sick time or vacation time. So most of them come back pretty quick, unfortunately.


Not sure on the exact details of maternity leave here, but it's something like 3 months on full pay, a further 6 months on half pay and a further 3 months unpaid leave. They have to hold your job open for a year. Not that maternity leave was even invented when I was having babies, but I'm covering for someone on maternity leave at the moment. Just wondering how much longer before I can retire again but she's only been off 3 months so far!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

thewren said:


> great reasons to make the UK a vacation destination. have our british friends ever been to some of these? --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=24331


Yes I have been to 10 of them. All are lovely but can I add our beach Porthdinllaen?
https://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/porthdinllaen


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Words of strength from a woman who endures so much...This is what Bella looks like after IV benedryl and Zofran. Extremely sleepy, but peaceful too. IVIG was moved to today to be able to watch her tonight and let's hope see her home tomorrow night. We have a busy day tomorrow and that is understated. Scott will be back here with Faith and Cole for appointments by 8am. Faith's ivig day and to discuss plan for her as she's still not feeling well and Coles appt. Talk about, and make decisions on Bella and also meet with her palliative care team, GI, neurology, genetics, pediatrician and more individuals who make up Bellas care team and all be on the same page of what's best for Bellas journey forward. Never an easy day and that meeting weighs on us emotionally for many reasons but then I look at her tonight, watching her as she slumbered with help of benedryl and I realize how blessed we are to meet and talk about her care. She has proven time and time again how miraculous she is and what she has been through and endured, survived and how many constantly pray for her miracle, how many talented people gifted with the ability to care for her we surround her with. This is the thing; she is a miracle. Journey on sweet Bella, you've got warriors beside you. #SuperBella #teamBella
> 
> I haven't figured out how to share the pictures to go with these precious words, but the pictures are of Bella sleeping in the hospital bed. Sleep is something that she does not get much of so it is a precious moment for mom to seeing her little girl sleeping and getting rest for her little body.


That Mom has so much to cope with, she is a miracle herself.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> I just got a difficult text from a friend/former coworker that told me her son just died. I don't know any details. He is a teenager.


How sad. Do you think drugs were involved?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, our adventurer! Sounds like a wonderful day. Are you going to Scotland?


Now if we could just adventure together. How are you feeling?

No, he is just doing the music for a project they are performing. There is the possibility of traveling with them in the future but nothing definite. They are such a good band.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> I just learned from another friend that it was a suicide death. He was 15 years old and seemed to be in good spirits at school today. It is important to let family and friends know that they are loved and appreciated for who they are instead of who we think they should be.


How awful. Prayers for the family. So sorry for your friend.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> great reasons to make the UK a vacation destination. have our british friends ever been to some of these? --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=24331


Yes Sam I've been to some of those places. The one still sitting on my bucket list is Portmeirion (the last one). It was the setting for a TV series in the 60s called The Prisoner. An actor called Patrick McGoohan played the lead.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> what a lovely little get away for you daralene - you need to do that more often for yourself. --- sam


It is fun. I don't sleep well without DH so have been awake a long time. Watched The Hitcher, an awful film, but quite the thriller. Not the best thing to watch alone :sm06: Now I'm watching The Enforcer. Quite a switch from my Great Courses I've been watching at home.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Thank you, but being terrified is half the fun, a real adrenalin buzz! I'm not the worlds bravest woman by any means, but it was such a great trip I'm so pleased I fought my fear and did it.


Bravo Fan. Love it.❤ ????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Just had the BBQ from hell, the wind is blowing like mad, then there's rain coming amidst the cooking, results .... cremated sausages and charcoal potatoes, and for the entree, good tasting mussels in a very blackened pot ( my best copper bottom one too). Not exactly haute cuisine lol! It was edible.. just, with plenty of tomato sauce. Can't complain,at least he tried and I didn't have to do dinner for once, and didn't have to call the fire brigade!.


Fan, I think you could fix anything. :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> He'll take a picture when he goes back out to the garage and send it to me so I can post.
> 
> Closest place with classes or anything is in Denver, they do some classes at the college, but he's out on the road when they have them, so he's watching YouTube and I need to get him a few books.
> Got him a kit for Christmas to get him started and then the little sports shop in Scottsbluff is closing because the owners are retiring, so I ran in and got him a bunch of wire and threads, I'll go back in on Thursday when we are there and get him some more.


It turned out great and will work very well in fishing. I get much of my material from http://www.blue-ribbon-flies.com. He can sign up for their weekly newsletter as well. Another good place is http://www.flyfishfood.com. Online have him look for Davie McPhail and Hans Weilenman youtubes. He will do well for sure. Thanks for sharing the picture.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Watching my Mavericks play Utah. It has gone into overtime, and I'm a nervous wreck!
> 
> Mary, prayers for your friend. I know how heartbroken the family must be.
> 
> I have a baby shower tomorrow for one of DD's friends. It's in the morning and then later I'm going over to my traveling buddies' to eat "comfort" food and play cards. It will be nice to have a busy day as I have been way too lazy this week!


Sounds like fun.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Finished tonight. I have to sew in ends and add face. Then I have to make a boy pair for the same person.☺☺☺


So cute.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Very nice indeed, love the colours.
> 
> Forgot to comment re your TV. Sometimes I would unplug the TV, then plug it in again after 5 min's. Same with the boxes that Rogers or Bell supply I'd do the same thing.
> 
> ...


Thanks to you I found out about Roku and have it. Works great!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Jennie sent me a picture of her sonogram!! So cute, well as cute as a 2 month old fetus can be, but it's still amazingly awesome. I'm not excited at all. lol


An exciting miracle.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Fantastic pictures Fan and I do mean FANtastic (pun intended). NZ mountains are magnificent.
> 
> Speaking of NZ, DD/Hannah got news concerning the study abroad program in Austalia & NZ and she has been place on a waiting list and is #19. Unfortunately, they only accept 30 students and the likelihood of 18 others dropping out is probably not going to happen so it is extremely doubtful she will be headed down under. She will be waiting to hear from Oxford now.


Hannah has such an interesting life. She's an amazing young woman.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

angelam said:


> Yes Sam I've been to some of those places. The one still sitting on my bucket list is Portmeirion (the last one). It was the setting for a TV series in the 60s called The Prisoner. An actor called Patrick McGoohan played the lead.


Not very far from me and the food is wonderful :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Great recipes Sam, also thanks for the summaries KatieB.
> Managed to keep up with all the chatting this week, didn't post med week or later as have been busy cleaning and clearing my cold room to be ready for Spring when maintenance will have too see if there is a crack in the foundation near the vent or the front porch area.
> Have 2 boxes filled with goodies for our "Restore" items that have been in storage since I moved here and I haven't used them, so off they go for someone else who hopefully will get good use out of them.
> I'm being really ruthless, lol!
> ...


You have accomplished so much. No wonder you are tired.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> Thanks Sam and helpers for getting a new week started.
> 
> A huge welcome to the newcomers. I don't manage to read every page during the week but follow as much as possible. We would love to hear what you are working on. We share recipes and pictures of moments in our life.
> 
> Matthew delivered the cat drawing today. He even called Gwen and talked to her. I think he started the call with a bit of teasing too.


That is wonderful for Matthew!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Mel, hope Gage is feeling better. 

Julie, always upsetting to witness such a thing. Glad you are ok. 

Well, might get in some more sleep.


----------



## Beverooni (Apr 15, 2013)

My grocery list just quadrupled. Thanks! They all sound yummy.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Beverooni said:


> My grocery list just quadrupled. Thanks! They all sound yummy.


Welcome. Let us know which ones you tried and how they turned out.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Normaedern, lovely beach.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Normaedern, lovely beach.


You're up even earlier than I am--actually have hern up most of the night.

Are you very far from Howell Mountain?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

I think I live in dark ages. What is Roku? How does it replace cable t.v.?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Normaedern, lovely beach.


Thank you. It is a designated Area of Outstanding Natural Beauty.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Couple of pictures of the blanket I knitted for one of my CNAs, gave it to her yesterday, and as of today, she is officially off duty until the baby comes. Talk about timing!
> This is the pattern I used, http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/diamonds-for-rhiannon-ch46
> had bought it as a written pattern from a LYS quite a few years ago. Don't remember any details on the yarn, had lost the labels a while back. I skipped the edging on it, as I was running out of time, and didn't understand the directions well enough to risk trying it and messing it up this late in the game.


Very pretty- I am sure it will be loved.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Well, that is weird. I edited this post to add a photo of my Knitterati Afghan square and it disappeared. I'll try again.
> 
> I see the pattern doesn't show up well because it's not blocked but it is pretty when I stretch it.


That is looking really good, Liz!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Great recipes Sam, also thanks for the summaries KatieB.
> Managed to keep up with all the chatting this week, didn't post med week or later as have been busy cleaning and clearing my cold room to be ready for Spring when maintenance will have too see if there is a crack in the foundation near the vent or the front porch area.
> Have 2 boxes filled with goodies for our "Restore" items that have been in storage since I moved here and I haven't used them, so off they go for someone else who hopefully will get good use out of them.
> I'm being really ruthless, lol!
> ...


Goodness, you have been busy, and productive!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sam thank you for another start to a new tea party. Baked potato casserole caught my eye as well.
> 
> Thank you also for the summaries ladies.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: All okay now, Mel, apart from a power cut about 4 hours long!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Mel, hope Gage is feeling better.
> 
> Julie, always upsetting to witness such a thing. Glad you are ok.
> 
> Well, might get in some more sleep.


 :sm24: Sleep well!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

pacer said:


> I just learned from another friend that it was a suicide death. He was 15 years old and seemed to be in good spirits at school today. It is important to let family and friends know that they are loved and appreciated for who they are instead of who we think they should be.


That is so sad, prayers for his family. It seems like teens are struggling more and more these days. And it is especially hard on the family left behind, because you are left with the guilt of wondering what you missed, or what you could have done differently, etc....


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> That sounds good, I may just have to try that. :sm24:


My mom would buy a pack of frozen strawberries and let them thaw. She would substitute the juice from the strawberries for the cold water added to the jello. She measured the juice and topped with cold water to get the amount called for on the package. I have done the recipe with fresh strawberries during the summer and frozen strawberries at other times of the year.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What a lot of work. I hate removing wallpaper


Hopefully it's going to be worth it. Of course I was laying awake last night and thinking "Hmmmm what decor do I have that will take the plainness from the room, lol! It's only a Powder Room in the basement, but ha, a good excuse to go "Window Shopping"......????????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

pacer said:


> I just learned from another friend that it was a suicide death. He was 15 years old and seemed to be in good spirits at school today. It is important to let family and friends know that they are loved and appreciated for who they are instead of who we think they should be.


Oh so tragic, I'm always lost for words what to say/comment when I read of young ones taking their lives. Sad, sad for all.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> Just had the BBQ from hell, the wind is blowing like mad, then there's rain coming amidst the cooking, results .... cremated sausages and charcoal potatoes, and for the entree, good tasting mussels in a very blackened pot ( my best copper bottom one too). Not exactly haute cuisine lol! It was edible.. just, with plenty of tomato sauce. Can't complain,at least he tried and I didn't have to do dinner for once, and didn't have to call the fire brigade!.


Guess you all have the pearlest teeth right now, lol! 
Oh dear what a shame though, at least you have a sense of humour, like you said at least you didn't need to call the fire dept. ????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> i think i would have stripped that paper too. but what a lot of work for you. just don't overdo. --- sam


I won't over do it don't worry. About to wash the walls again, once I finish reading KTP.
This is a good job to do in the cold weather, lol!

When I emailed my daughter with photos of the old wallpaper she sent her answer and I had to laugh at her comments...????????????????????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> Jeepers you have been busy! :sm24:


Aha! Loving it though..
I will post photos when I'm finished.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> You have been busy Lynette. Hope you get a good night's sleep ready for the next part


Yes I did, actually I slept like a log ????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> If you are enjoying yourself you can head on this way :sm02:


Line up, line up, 1st to one of my Aussie friends, she wants me to remodel her home, lol! Dream on ladies, no travelling for me for awhile, but hopefully one day.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks to you I found out about Roku and have it. Works great!


Yah! Still love mine too.????????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> I think I live in dark ages. What is Roku? How does it replace cable t.v.?


You can buy online, Walmart, Bestbuy, Amazon or places where they sell TV's etc.

Mine is a tiny box maybe 3" x 3" and 1/2" thick, you plug one end of the cord into your TV the other into (Roku),then they guide you through the procedure to connect to their system. Easy, easy to install and use.

Some channels you pay a one time fee, I only have the free channels up till now but they have Netflix which I believe you pay a monthly fee for a few $$$$.

I don't get any channels from my surrounding area which is fine by me as I listen occasionally to the news on the radio or read the news on the Internet.

Look on YouTube for demonstrations.

One plus for myself "NO more monthly $100$ Invoices/statements coming in, lol! Free, Free, Free!

Lots of sport channels too and of course PBS and I watch ZDF from Germany mostly. All those I know who have Roku love it. Oh 100's of children's programs too. Take a look at their website for all the channels that will give you an idea of what they stream. Oh only costs about $60 - $80 depending on which model you buy, so no more bills from your cable provider, or this could be used on a second TV.

http://www.roku.com/en-ca/index


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope you'll post a picture with the face too. Those monster pants are one of my favorite patterns you knit. I think they are just the bomb.


gagesmom said:


> Finished tonight. I have to sew in ends and add face. Then I have to make a boy pair for the same person.☺☺☺


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Goodness, you have been busy, and productive!


Yes but not Knitting wise, lol! Oh well I'm not an octopus!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How terrible! Praying for the family.


pacer said:


> I just got a difficult text from a friend/former coworker that told me her son just died. I don't know any details. He is a teenager.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hmmmmm....CATfish????? LOL!!! (re: the mouse lure)


pacer said:


> That would be funny. I wonder what he could catch with it?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I woke up to ice and snow falling but it seems to have passed already... lasted about 20 minutes. Now we'll see how the streets go. 

I'm still working on that dang pattern!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> I just learned from another friend that it was a suicide death. He was 15 years old and seemed to be in good spirits at school today. It is important to let family and friends know that they are loved and appreciated for who they are instead of who we think they should be.


That's so sad. Suicide is so hard on the family. Bad enough to lose someone in an accident or illness but suicide just seems so senseless


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just had the BBQ from hell, the wind is blowing like mad, then there's rain coming amidst the cooking, results .... cremated sausages and charcoal potatoes, and for the entree, good tasting mussels in a very blackened pot ( my best copper bottom one too). Not exactly haute cuisine lol! It was edible.. just, with plenty of tomato sauce. Can't complain,at least he tried and I didn't have to do dinner for once, and didn't have to call the fire brigade!.


???? Never fun. It's blowing like mad here today too, who knows what it will blow in????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Slept close to 11 hours last night and boy do I feel rested now. We've been having heavy rain throughout the night and thunderstorms this morning. Gracie loves to go out in the rain, silly dog. Definitely a water dog. Her fur is curled and wavy from snout to tail.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Well, my day just got busier! Was planning to just read the Tea Party and knit, maybe do a little laundry. Then I got a phone call from DD#2 - my little DGD (6 yrs. old) has a stomach bug. Could I pick up Abby and take her to her boyfriend's concert, because Mom has to stay home with the little one? Sure, why not? So, I have to pick up Abby who lives about 25 miles away, drive to the concert which is about 50 miles from where she lives, then back to her house, and back home! Good thing we filled up the car last week. If we have time, I'll probably stop somewhere and grab us some lunch - I think dinner is going to be take out tonight.

Would you believe that my DH and his buddy are going golfing today? It's almost 60F, he called the local golf course and they said they are letting people on the course to practice long shots (can't go on the greens - too wet). Since they both got new drivers for Christmas, they were chomping at the bit to try them out - they just left - Bob is in shirtsleeves - the sun is shining and it feels wonderful out. Too bad they are predicting some snow next week - guess this is our January thaw.

Gotta go jump in the shower, I need to leave in an hour to get to where we're going on time. It's a good thing I love those grand kids to death, they know that I'm a pushover!! 

As Gwen says, TTYL!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Not very far from me and the food is wonderful :sm24:


Maybe I'll get there one day.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Slept close to 11 hours last night and boy do I feel rested now. We've been having heavy rain throughout the night and thunderstorms this morning. Gracie loves to go out in the rain, silly dog. Definitely a water dog. Her fur is curled and wavy from snout to tail.


She is very sweet :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Yes but not Knitting wise, lol! Oh well I'm not an octopus!!!!


 :sm24: LOL!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's so sad. Suicide is so hard on the family. Bad enough to lose someone in an accident or illness but suicide just seems so senseless


I am so sorry for them, it leaves so many questions and impossible to resolve emotions.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Slept close to 11 hours last night and boy do I feel rested now. We've been having heavy rain throughout the night and thunderstorms this morning. Gracie loves to go out in the rain, silly dog. Definitely a water dog. Her fur is curled and wavy from snout to tail.


She is a beauty Gwen


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Won't send another pic of gracie but let me say she just went outside in the rain and rolled in the dirt/mud! What was white fur is now black!!! What a mess!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kiwifrau, thank you, I did look at several of links and it looks like I would like it. I couldn't see list of available channels. Mostly all I care about is Animal Planet, NatGeo, and PBS. I will continue to research as this intrigues me.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Paula, I know you love grands a lot, but being a grandma can get interesting sometimes. Glad you could help out.
Gwen, oh dear, I can picture Gracie.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Slept close to 11 hours last night and boy do I feel rested now. We've been having heavy rain throughout the night and thunderstorms this morning. Gracie loves to go out in the rain, silly dog. Definitely a water dog. Her fur is curled and wavy from snout to tail.


What a pretty little thing she is.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

A real peasouper (fog) here , out walking the dog minding my own business thinking about old Sherlock Holmes films where all the fog swirls about when something rushed out of the trees. I don't know who jumped the highest Mishka or me as the deer ran off.Think I finally got my heart rate back under control


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Slept close to 11 hours last night and boy do I feel rested now. We've been having heavy rain throughout the night and thunderstorms this morning. Gracie loves to go out in the rain, silly dog. Definitely a water dog. Her fur is curled and wavy from snout to tail.


Oh she looks so precious!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Won't send another pic of gracie but let me say she just went outside in the rain and rolled in the dirt/mud! What was white fur is now black!!! What a mess!!!


Oh the little monkey, but boy did this make me laugh.????????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

angelam said:


> I was given a helicopter trip as a birthday present a few years ago. Absolutely loved it!! For all you Downton Abbey fans, we flew over Highclere Castle where it was filmed. Sadly I didn't take any photos. Your beautiful mountains and glaciers are far more spectacular Fan.


Now that would have been pretty special for you. What a pity you didn't get any photos though. I watched Dame Maggie Smith last night in The Lady in the Van movie, such a different role to her Downton Abbey one. She's such a good actress.


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Caught up again!
I am sure Hannah will excel in whatever she ends up doing next year. Gracie is a little sweetheart, can only imagine what she looked like when rolled in mud.
Liz, I love both the design and colour of your square; can't wait to see when you have more done.
Hi to all the newcomers, drop in any time.
The baby blanket in adorable Nikki. I have printed the shawl pattern you just completed and need to decide what yarn to use (have choice of 4 from my stash).
Prayers for Bella and family, and for more research into mitochondrial disease.
Nice that Matthew is comfortable talking to Gwen on the phone. Sad about your friend's son.
Today I paid for my table at a "Crafters' Destash Sale" being held in March. Have yarn, needles, fabric etc. that I no longer use or want, and lots of craft magazines and books - hoping someone will want/need these items and I will have more room for more! lol
Prayers for those needing them and hugs to all.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

A wild night of weather in Auckland city last night. The wind howled, the thunder rolled, and the rain came bucketing down. Reading the news there were power outages all over, plus a tree crashed into a car on southern motorway critically injuring a man. 
We are ok, and our new downpipe took the deluge very well, thank goodness.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks like a perfect vacation spot - quiet and peaceful. definitely - that one should be added. --- sam



Normaedern said:


> Yes I have been to 10 of them. All are lovely but can I add our beach Porthdinllaen?
> https://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/porthdinllaen


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Whereas I didn't want the TV on today...!


I'm with you there. I was very careful about when I even turned the radio on. :sm25:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Fan said:


> Now that would have been pretty special for you. What a pity you didn't get any photos though. I watched Dame Maggie Smith last night in The Lady in the Van movie, such a different role to her Downton Abbey one. She's such a good actress.


That was shown here over Christmas. Although I was impressed by her acting, I didn't think the film had the subtleties of the book, but then, I suppose few films do.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Been to a few .Cornwall takes forever to get to and the roads are so narrow but it is beautiful down there . Bamburgh castle is not far across the border and great to visit


I think I clocked up 9 out of 14, but some were very long ago - Bamburgh, I think we visited in 1975 - and some only very briefly. Cornwall and Dorset, for instance, are fairly big areas, and because you know some parts of them, does not mean you know all there is to know. Plenty of the world still to be explored!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

thewren said:


> that looks like a perfect vacation spot - quiet and peaceful. definitely - that one should be added. --- sam


Thanks, Sam :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> great reasons to make the UK a vacation destination. have our british friends ever been to some of these? --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=24331


I would love to go for the lovely architecture and landscapes, David want's to go purely because the fishing is so great. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> A good scouring pad and some cleaner and a hefty dose of elbow action got it clean again. Tomorrow we are going shopping for a cheap pot we can use instead of my best ones. Tomato sauce is the best thing for turning BBQ yucks into yum!


Tomato sauce can cure many things. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

David left to go fishing so I have the tv to myself and am watching Diagnosis Murder, gotta love Dick Van ****. 
Slept in this morning for a bit then made breakfast and went to the bakery to pick up my English Muffins, I ordered and prepaid them yesterday, otherwise I might not have gone to pick them up. lol
The kitchen is clean again and all David's stuff is ready to go tomorrow when he heads back Mary's direction. 
David and Christopher keep dragging in dirt/mud, they are bringing in much more than the dogs. :sm16: 
Think I'll just knit and catch up with you all for the afternoon.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Got my passport back this week and loving all the dream places to visit!
I am feeling human and that feels mighty good. Cleaned kitchen, bedroom, front bath, showered, shampooed! Think I am going to treat myself to going to gym just to use jacuzzi and sauna! There's a women's march in local park at 5p.m., but wind 45 mph so won't be going. 
When I lived on Long Island, NY as young mother I hated long stretch of overcast, cold, snowy weather Nov-March. Our town had a huge greenhouse called the City of Glass. I used to take the kids there, put them in shopping cart, and walk around inhaling moist earth and flower smells and beauty of all the textures and colors. Said to my DD this morning, "Where is The City of Glass when you NEED it?" Just fighting depression with sadness of week, unusual amount of cloudy, windy weather, and colitis. Think I will treat my whiney mind to our local big box hardware store which has a nice selection of indoor/outdoor flowers and plants. Look out pocketbook!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i know this is a lot of money for a pattern but this just screams Christmas present. --- sam

https://www.purlsoho.com/purl-soho-goods/purl-soho-patterns/botanical-yoke-pullover-pattern.html


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> It turned out great and will work very well in fishing. I get much of my material from http://www.blue-ribbon-flies.com. He can sign up for their weekly newsletter as well. Another good place is http://www.flyfishfood.com. Online have him look for Davie McPhail and Hans Weilenman youtubes. He will do well for sure. Thanks for sharing the picture.


Those are great! I know without a doubt that when we go to Yellowstone in July, he'll be wanting to go to the one there. lol 
Thank you, he is enjoying it, he'll definitely need a good magnifier light, my ott doesn't have a magnifier, but have the distinct feeling that he's going to be addicted to this also. lol Oh well, keeps him out of trouble. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> An exciting miracle.


It is.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> Slept close to 11 hours last night and boy do I feel rested now. We've been having heavy rain throughout the night and thunderstorms this morning. Gracie loves to go out in the rain, silly dog. Definitely a water dog. Her fur is curled and wavy from snout to tail.


Awww, what a cutie!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking spot. Working on Coffee Shop Wrap; like the way it is coming along and it is a really easy pattern. Using the yarn and colors listed in the pattern; there are 5 colors. TTYL


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Got my passport back this week and loving all the dream places to visit!
> I am feeling human and that feels mighty good. Cleaned kitchen, bedroom, front bath, showered, shampooed! Think I am going to treat myself to going to gym just to use jacuzzi and sauna! There's a women's march in local park at 5p.m., but wind 45 mph so won't be going.
> When I lived on Long Island, NY as young mother I hated long stretch of overcast, cold, snowy weather Nov-March. Our town had a huge greenhouse called the City of Glass. I used to take the kids there, put them in shopping cart, and walk around inhaling moist earth and flower smells and beauty of all the textures and colors. Said to my DD this morning, "Where is The City of Glass when you NEED it?" Just fighting depression with sadness of week, unusual amount of cloudy, windy weather, and colitis. Think I will treat my whiney mind to our local big box hardware store which has a nice selection of indoor/outdoor flowers and plants. Look out pocketbook!


Glad to hear you're feeling better. I think a trip to the store to treat yourself to some flowers would be a terrific idea. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marking spot. Working on Coffee Shop Wrap; like the way it is coming along and it is a really easy pattern. Using the yarn and colors listed in the pattern; there are 5 colors. TTYL


That is looking good, Gwen! By the way, as Gracie is a water dog, how would she like to swim over and visit me? I think I could find space for her here!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> i know this is a lot of money for a pattern but this just screams Christmas present. --- sam
> 
> https://www.purlsoho.com/purl-soho-goods/purl-soho-patterns/botanical-yoke-pullover-pattern.html


Love Purl Soho. That looks like a nice sweater but if I want it for Christmas I should start knitting it now. I am in the middle of knitting a sweater from one of their free patterns and it's taking for ever, fine yarn on 3.5 needles. Got the yarn from their store in NY when I was there in September.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marking spot. Working on Coffee Shop Wrap; like the way it is coming along and it is a really easy pattern. Using the yarn and colors listed in the pattern; there are 5 colors. TTYL


Looks good!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I went to the baby shower and now I am going to my friend's house to play games and eat dinner. I am already so far behind! I'll try to catch up later.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I've been watching Wallander, the English-language version with Kenneth Branagh. I think this is a new series, and I found it better than the last one. Not the most cheerful viewing on which to end the day, but I am off to bed anyway. Goodnight, all!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marking spot. Working on Coffee Shop Wrap; like the way it is coming along and it is a really easy pattern. Using the yarn and colors listed in the pattern; there are 5 colors. TTYL


I loved Sonja's so I am making one also with one Caron Cake with the color Boston Cream. I am switching up some of the lacy hole locations to coincide with some of the color changes.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marking spot. Working on Coffee Shop Wrap; like the way it is coming along and it is a really easy pattern. Using the yarn and colors listed in the pattern; there are 5 colors. TTYL


It looks great Gwen, isn't it an easy pattern i couldn't believe how quick mine knit up , I'm definitely going to knit it again in shades of blue next time . Are you going to keep it for you


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Saturday 21 January '17

The temperature stands at 55° at five o'clock in the evening. And it is still really bright out. Not much of a breeze so it feels like a spring day outside. Ayden and Avery were out earlier playing basketball outside my bedroom window - which is at the front of the house. All they had on were their underwear. They have no modesty. Personally - I don't think it was warm enough to show that much skin. The sun was lovely though. I can't believe how bright it is yet.

California Orange and Olive Oil Cake

Baking with olive oil has been a way of life for Mediterranean cooks, and it is gaining steam in America now. The benefit of baking with olive oil. For one, it is healthier to bake with olive oil, which contains monounsaturated fat, compared with butter's saturated fat. And because olive oil is a natural emulsifier, it improves the moisture and texture of a cake. A cake baked with olive oil will bake higher than one baked with butter. Use a light olive oil in this recipe, and save your more flavorful extra virgin oil for dressing a salad.

Author: Anne Byrn
Cook time: 45 minutes
Yield: Makes 12 servings

Ingredients

Light olive oil and flour for prepping the pan
1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1 1/2 cups granulated sugar
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/4 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon salt
2 large eggs
2/3 cup orange juice (see Cake Notes)
2 teaspoons grated orange zest
2/3 cup light olive oil
Confectioners' sugar, for dusting

CAKE NOTES: If you have 2 or 3 fresh oranges, you should be able to juice them and obtain enough juice to measure 2⁄3 cup. Grate enough of the zest from 1 or 2 oranges to make 2 teaspoons.

OLIVE OIL TIP: How to substitute olive oil for butter in your favorite cake recipe? The rule of thumb for swapping a liquid fat for a solid fat like butter is to use 75 percent of the amount of butter. So if the recipe
calls for 8 ounces butter, you would use 6 ounces (3⁄4 cup) oil. But unlike butter, which may be creamed with sugar to aerate and produce little gas bubbles that will expand in baking and help the cake rise, oil won't help the cake rise through beating. There must be a chemical leavening present-baking powder or soda.

Directions

1. Place a rack in the center of the oven, and preheat the oven to 375°F. Lightly grease and flour a 9" springform pan with the olive oil and flour. Shake out the excess flour, and set the pan aside.

2. Place the flour, sugar, baking powder, baking soda, and salt in a large mixing bowl and whisk to combine.

3. Crack the eggs into the bowl and stir to break the yolks, then add the orange juice, zest, and olive oil. Mix with a wooden spoon until well combined, 60 to 70 strokes, or mix with an electric mixer on medium speed until smooth and combined, 1 to 2 minutes.

4. Turn the batter into the prepared pan, and place the pan on a sheet pan or baking sheet to protect your oven from batter leaking from the bottom of the pan. Place the pan in the oven, and bake until the cake is well browned and the top springs back when lightly pressed with a finger, 38 to 42 minutes.

5. Remove the pan from the oven. Let it rest on a wire rack for 20 minutes. Run a knife around the edges, unsnap the collar rim, and let it rest on the rack until cool, 30 minutes more.

6. To serve, run a sharp knife underneath the cake to remove the bottom of the pan. Place the cake on a plate, dust with confectioners' sugar, if desired, and slice and serve.

https://www.splendidtable.org/recipes/california-orange-and-olive-oil-cake?utm_campaign=APM%20WNK%2020170121%20Weekend%20Email&utm_medium=email&utm_source=Eloqua&utm_content=Weekend%20Kitchen%3A%20California%20Orange%20and%20Olive%20Oil%20Cake

Sustenance Sweet Potato Stew - Vegan

Serves: serves 6 to 8

Ingredients

Cauliflower rice: 
2 medium heads cauliflower, cut into florets
¼ cup (60ml) extra-virgin olive oil
1 teaspoon natural salt, plus more to taste

Stew

1 tablespoon grapeseed oil or extra-virgin olive oil
1 medium yellow onion, roughly chopped
2 teaspoons minced garlic (about 2 cloves)
Natural salt
3 cups (720ml) vegetable broth
2 (14.5-ounce/411g) cans whole tomatoes with their juice
1½ tablespoons minced fresh ginger
¼ teaspoon red pepper flakes
4 cups (570g) peeled and roughly diced orange-flesh sweet potatoes
3 cups (210g) chopped broccoli florets
4 cups (120g) Swiss chard, stalks removed, leaves cut into ribbons (about 1 large bunch)
⅓ cup (43g) roasted almond butter
½ cup (14g) loosely packed finely chopped cilantro
1 medium avocado, pitted, peeled, and sliced
½ cup (80g) sliced raw almonds

Optional boosters
¼ cup (35g) shelled hemp seeds
1 tablespoon chia seeds (black or white)
¼ cup (10g) pea greens

Instructions

1. To make the cauliflower rice, preheat the oven to 375°F (180°C). Line a large baking sheet with a silicone liner or parchment paper.

2. Put the cauliflower florets in a food processor and pulse about 5 times, until the cauliflower has the texture of couscous. You may have to process in two batches. Transfer the cauliflower to a large bowl and stir in the oil and 1 teaspoon of salt until well combined.

3. Transfer the "rice" to the prepared baking sheet and bake for 15 minutes. Stir with a spatula or wooden spoon and continue to roast for another 15 minutes, until the "rice" begins to brown. Set aside until ready to serve.

4. To make the stew, in a large pot over medium heat, warm the oil and sauté the onion and garlic with a pinch of salt for about 5 minutes, until the onion is soft and translucent.

5. Meanwhile, add the broth, tomatoes, ginger, and red pepper flakes to your blender and pulse a few times on low until rustically chopped and combined but not blended.

6. Stir the sweet potatoes and broth mixture into the sautéed onion. Increase the heat to high and bring the mixture to a boil. Lower the heat to medium, add ½ teaspoon of salt, and simmer, uncovered and stirring occasionally, for about 15 minutes, until the sweet potato is just tender.

7. Add the broccoli and simmer for another 5 minutes.

8. Stir in the chard and almond butter and simmer for another 5 minutes, until the chard is just wilted. The broth should be absorbed and you should have a creamy vegetable dish.

9. Stir in the cilantro and tweak the salt to taste.

10. To serve, spoon equal amounts of the cauliflower rice into bowls and spoon the stew next to or over the "rice."

11. Top with the avocado and sliced almonds and sprinkle with the hemp seed and chia seed boosters.

12. Finish by topping with the pea greens booster.

https://www.loveandlemons.com/

North Carolina Lemon Pie

A unique crust made with saltine crackers, melted butter, and light corn syrup sets this pie apart from the competition. We use both lemon zest and juice in the custard filling for a bright pop of citrus flavor.

MAKES ONE 9-INCH PIE

NOTE: You will need about 53 saltines, roughly one-and-a-half sleeves, to equal 6 ounces.

INGREDIENTS

Crust

6 ounces saltines
1/8 teaspoon salt
10 tablespoons unsalted butter, melted
¼ cup light corn syrup

Filling

1 (14-ounce) can sweetened condensed milk
4 large egg yolks
¼ cup heavy cream
1 tablespoon grated lemon zest plus 1/2 cup juice (3 lemons)
1/8 teaspoon salt

Topping

½ cup heavy cream, chilled
2teaspoons sugar
½ teaspoon vanilla extract

INSTRUCTIONS

FOR THE CRUST:

Adjust oven rack to middle position and heat oven to 350 degrees.

1. Combine saltines and salt in food processor and pulse to coarse crumbs, about 15 pulses.

2. Add melted butter and corn syrup and pulse until crumbs are broken down into oatmeal-size pieces, about 15 pulses.

3. Transfer saltine mixture to greased 9-inch pie plate.

4. Using bottom of dry measuring cup, press crumbs into even layer on bottom and sides of plate, using your hand to keep crumbs from spilling over plate edge.

5. Place plate on baking sheet and bake until light golden brown and fragrant, 17 to 19 minutes.

FOR THE FILLING:

1. Whisk condensed milk, egg yolks, cream, lemon zest, and salt in bowl until fully combined.

2. Whisk in lemon juice until fully incorporated.

3. With pie plate still on sheet, pour filling into crust (crust needn't be cool).

4. Bake pie until edges are beginning to set but center still jiggles when shaken, 15 to 17 minutes.

5. Place pie on wire rack and let cool completely.

6. Refrigerate pie until fully chilled, about 4 hours.

FOR THE TOPPING:

1. Using stand mixer fitted with whisk, whip cream, sugar, and vanilla on medium-low speed until foamy, about 1 minute.

2. Increase speed to high and whip until stiff peaks form, 1 to 3 minutes.

3. Spread whipped cream over top of pie. Serve.

https://www.cookscountry.com/recipes/8305-north-carolina-lemon-pie?j=22511&sfmc_sub=221534&l=26_HTML&u=8307597&mid=7211371&jb=112&sk=6547F49638F011343B7066B65CC43028&extcode=LN17A1QAA&sourcekey=CL17011AA&cds_response_key=IEN17AA1B&cds_tracking_code=&tag=atkntk-20&atc=ntkA&Survey_id=

Spaghetti with Creamy Spinach and Tarragon

Ingredients

10 ounces prewashed spinach 
2 tablespoons butter 
3 scallions including green tops, chopped 
1 1/2 teaspoons dried tarragon 
5 ounces cream cheese, cut into cubes 
2 tablespoons chopped fresh parsley 
1/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese 
1/2 teaspoon fresh-ground black pepper 
3/4 teaspoon salt 
3/4 pound spaghetti

Directions

1. Remove any tough stems from the spinach.

2. In a large frying pan, melt the butter over moderately low heat.

3. Add the scallions and tarragon and cook for 2 minutes.

4. Add the spinach and salt and stir until wilted. Simmer until the liquid evaporates from the spinach, about 5 minutes.

5. In a large pot of boiling, salted water, cook the spaghetti until just done, about 12 minutes. Reserve 1 cup of the pasta water.

6. Drain the spaghetti and toss with 3/4 cup of the reserved pasta water, the spinach mixture, the cream cheese, parsley, Parmesan, and pepper. If the sauce seems too thick, add

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/spaghetti-with-creamy-spinach-and-tarragon?xid=DAILY051412ViewRecipe

Golden Sun-Dried Tomato Red Lentil Pasta

PREP TIME: 10 MINUTES
COOK TIME: 30 MINUTES
TOTAL TIME: 40 MINUTES
Serves 6

Ingredients

1/4 cup extra virgin olive oil
1 sweet onion, chopped
6 cloves garlic, minced or grated
1 tablespoon dried basil
1 tablespoon dried oregano
2 teaspoons ground turmeric
kosher salt and pepper
1 (28 ounce) can fire roasted tomatoes, I like san marzano
1/2 cup oil packed sun-dried tomatoes, oil drained + chopped
1 tablespoon apple cider vinegar
1 (8 ounce) box red lentil pasta or other short cut pasta
2 large handfuls baby spinach or kale
grated parmesan, nutritional yeast, toasted pine nuts and or seeds, for topping

Instructions

1. Heat the olive oil in a large pot over medium heat.

2. When the oil shimmers, add the onion and cook until soft and caramelized, about 5-10 minutes.

3. Add the garlic, basil, oregano, turmeric, salt and pepper. Cook for 1 minute or until fragrant.

4. Slowly add the tomatoes and the juices from the can, crushing the tomatoes with the back of a wooden spoon.

5. Add the sun-dried tomatoes and vinegar.

6. Simmer the sauce for 10-15 minutes or until reduced slightly. If desired, you can puree the sauce in a blender.

7. Stir in the spinach and cook five minutes longer.

8. Meanwhile, bring a large pot of salted water to a boil and boil the pasta to al dente according to package directions. Drain.

9. Divide the pasta among bowls and top with a generous amount of sauce.

10. Top as desired with cheese, nuts and herbs.

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/golden-sun-dried-tomato-red-lentil-pasta/

Garlic Parmesan Chicken Lasagna Bake Is Delicious

It's perfect for busy nights and lazy weekends. This Garlic Parmesan Chicken Lasagna Bake tastes as good as it looks.

INGREDIENTS

6 tablespoons butter
1 ½ tablespoons minced garlic
1 sprig of thyme
1 sprig of sage
1 sprig of rosemary
6 tablespoons flour
5 cups milk
12 sheets no-boil pasta
3 cups cooked chicken, chopped
2 cups frozen peas
1 cup parmesan + more for topping
1 cup water
¼ cup breadcrumbs
Chopped parsley, garnish

PREPARATION

1. Melt butter, add garlic, thyme, sage and rosemary. Saute until fragrant. Remove the thyme, sage and rosemary.

2. Add flour and stir.

3. Add the milk, a little bit at a time, and whisk after each addition. Repeat until all the milk is gone. Keep whisking until it has thickened and coats the back of a spoon.

4. Grease a 9×13 pan. Cover bottom with a layer of pasta, half of the chicken, half of the peas, ⅓ cup of the parmesan, ⅓ cup of water and ⅓ of the sauce. Repeat once. Top with noodles, remaining water and cheese.

5. Cover with foil and bake for 40 minutes at 400°F/205°C.

6. Remove the foil, sprinkle the top with breadcrumbs. Broil for 5-10 minutes or until golden brown.

7. Serve with chopped parsley as garnish.

Enjoy!

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/recipes/chicken-lasagna-bake?omhide=true

Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this one got cut in half. --- sam

Smothered Cabbage with Tomato

Prep time: 10 min 
Cook time: 35 min	
About 4 to 6 servings

Ingredients

10 cups chopped cabbage (about 1/2 a medium head)
1/2 pound hot breakfast sausage or Italian sausage, removed from casings
1-1/2 cups chopped onion
1/2 cup chopped bell pepper
1/4 cup chopped celery
1 tablespoon minced garlic
1 teaspoon kosher salt, or to taste
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper, or to taste
1/4 teaspoon Cajun or Creole seasoning, or to taste
1/4 teaspoon ground coriander, optional
1 (14.5) ounce Italian style diced tomatoes, undrained
1 tablespoon apple cider vinegar
1 teaspoon hot sauce
1/2 tablespoon light brown sugar
2 tablespoons unsalted butter, divided

Instructions

1. Peel away and discard outside leaves of cabbage, core and chop; set aside.

2. Brown sausage in a deep pot or Dutch oven; do not drain, unless there is excess fat.

3. Add the onion, bell pepper and celery; cook until tender, stirring occasionally.

4. Add the garlic and cook another minute.

5. Add cabbage and seasonings, cover and simmer for 15 minutes, stirring occasionally.

6. Add tomatoes, vinegar, hot sauce, brown sugar and one tablespoon of the butter. Cover and continue cooking cabbage about 15 to 20 minutes longer, or to desired consistency. Add remaining tablespoon butter, taste and adjust seasonings as needed. Double as needed for larger servings.

Cook's Notes: May substitute sliced, smoked sausage, ground beef or turkey. If you use plain diced tomatoes, add about 1/4 teaspoon each basil and oregano, to taste. May substitute tomatoes with green chilies (like mild or hot Rotel). Stir in 1 to 2 cups of cooked rice if desired. Turn into a soup by adding chicken broth.

Cabbage Gumbo: Saute 2 cups of sliced fresh or frozen thawed okra in pot with cooking oil first; remove and set aside, proceeding with recipe, increasing tomatoes to 2 cans and adding in 1 quart of water or chicken broth. Return okra to pot for last simmer.

http://www.deepsouthdish.com/2017/01/smothered-cabbage-with-tomato.html#axzz4WREJO0rN


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have the original series on dvd - ron - my computer man gave it to me. i have made it about half way through. should finish it one of these days. --- sam



angelam said:


> Yes Sam I've been to some of those places. The one still sitting on my bucket list is Portmeirion (the last one). It was the setting for a TV series in the 60s called The Prisoner. An actor called Patrick McGoohan played the lead.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> David left to go fishing so I have the tv to myself and am watching Diagnosis Murder, gotta love Dick Van ****.
> Slept in this morning for a bit then made breakfast and went to the bakery to pick up my English Muffins, I ordered and prepaid them yesterday, otherwise I might not have gone to pick them up. lol
> The kitchen is clean again and all David's stuff is ready to go tomorrow when he heads back Mary's direction.
> David and Christopher keep dragging in dirt/mud, they are bringing in much more than the dogs. :sm16:
> Think I'll just knit and catch up with you all for the afternoon.


Let David know that we are having unseasonably good weather right now. It is 60 degrees outside today and dry.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome beverooni - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and some conversation - we hope you had a good time and will return again soon when you are online. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Beverooni said:


> My grocery list just quadrupled. Thanks! They all sound yummy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are you not feeling well. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> You're up even earlier than I am--actually have hern up most of the night.
> 
> Are you very far from Howell Mountain?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are you going to give her a bath. i would pay to watch that. lol --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Won't send another pic of gracie but let me say she just went outside in the rain and rolled in the dirt/mud! What was white fur is now black!!! What a mess!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> My mom would buy a pack of frozen strawberries and let them thaw. She would substitute the juice from the strawberries for the cold water added to the jello. She measured the juice and topped with cold water to get the amount called for on the package. I have done the recipe with fresh strawberries during the summer and frozen strawberries at other times of the year.


Yum!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hmmmmm....CATfish????? LOL!!! (re: the mouse lure)


HAHA! pftht!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

to addicts in the same family - that should be interesting. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Those are great! I know without a doubt that when we go to Yellowstone in July, he'll be wanting to go to the one there. lol
> Thank you, he is enjoying it, he'll definitely need a good magnifier light, my ott doesn't have a magnifier, but have the distinct feeling that he's going to be addicted to this also. lol Oh well, keeps him out of trouble. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Slept close to 11 hours last night and boy do I feel rested now. We've been having heavy rain throughout the night and thunderstorms this morning. Gracie loves to go out in the rain, silly dog. Definitely a water dog. Her fur is curled and wavy from snout to tail.


She's so pretty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Well, my day just got busier! Was planning to just read the Tea Party and knit, maybe do a little laundry. Then I got a phone call from DD#2 - my little DGD (6 yrs. old) has a stomach bug. Could I pick up Abby and take her to her boyfriend's concert, because Mom has to stay home with the little one? Sure, why not? So, I have to pick up Abby who lives about 25 miles away, drive to the concert which is about 50 miles from where she lives, then back to her house, and back home! Good thing we filled up the car last week. If we have time, I'll probably stop somewhere and grab us some lunch - I think dinner is going to be take out tonight.
> 
> Would you believe that my DH and his buddy are going golfing today? It's almost 60F, he called the local golf course and they said they are letting people on the course to practice long shots (can't go on the greens - too wet). Since they both got new drivers for Christmas, they were chomping at the bit to try them out - they just left - Bob is in shirtsleeves - the sun is shining and it feels wonderful out. Too bad they are predicting some snow next week - guess this is our January thaw.
> 
> ...


Definitely not a slow day for you then. 
Have fun.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Won't send another pic of gracie but let me say she just went outside in the rain and rolled in the dirt/mud! What was white fur is now black!!! What a mess!!!


Oh dear, poor Gracie, a water dog to the core. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they do have some lovely patterns and yarn - just wish their yarn wasn't quite so pricey. --- sam



angelam said:


> Love Purl Soho. That looks like a nice sweater but if I want it for Christmas I should start knitting it now. I am in the middle of knitting a sweater from one of their free patterns and it's taking for ever, fine yarn on 3.5 needles. Got the yarn from their store in NY when I was there in September.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love kenneth branagh and love watching wallander - i think he does such a good job as wallander. he is just an all around good actor. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> I've been watching Wallander, the English-language version with Kenneth Branagh. I think this is a new series, and I found it better than the last one. Not the most cheerful viewing on which to end the day, but I am off to bed anyway. Goodnight, all!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angelam, thank you. I didn't make it to buy flowers. But, did do jacuzzi and sauna! Giggled at Gracie swimming for a visit!
Sam, sweet potato stew on my list for dinner this week. Thank you.
Gwen, pretty shawl.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i loved the movie 'dead again' - would love to see it again. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> I've been watching Wallander, the English-language version with Kenneth Branagh. I think this is a new series, and I found it better than the last one. Not the most cheerful viewing on which to end the day, but I am off to bed anyway. Goodnight, all!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think i am going to knit it with yarn i have left from max's blanket. i can' believe how much i bought - so much for me realizing how much yarn it would take. better than running out i suppose. lol --- sam



Swedenme said:


> It looks great Gwen, isn't it an easy pattern i couldn't believe how quick mine knit up , I'm definitely going to knit it again in shades of blue next time . Are you going to keep it for you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i think i am going to knit it with yarn i have left from max's blanket. i can' believe how much i bought - so much for me realizing how much yarn it would take. better than running out i suppose. lol --- sam


Yes it's better than running out take it from someone who knows :sm02:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I loved Sonja's so I am making one also with one Caron Cake with the color Boston Cream. I am switching up some of the lacy hole locations to coincide with some of the color changes.


That's a good idea Mary I never thought of that , had a few people now ask me where I got mine from


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Can't wait to get home (not really, am in Paradise - Hawaii) and cook some of the recipes.

Great to put in slow cooker and then knit.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've sent the shawl pattern to my brave tester Kathy. I'll maybe do it once more but need a break so will work on something else. I wore my latest hat today and got a couple of compliments on it--even Bub said it's a good one. Speaking of Bub, he got his report from the MRI and there is a tear--so back to the doc on Friday to see what is next. 

Off to find some more yarn to play with. Hugs and blessings.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did i miss a picture of yours sonja - hmmm. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> That's a good idea Mary I never thought of that , had a few people now ask me where I got mine from


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

teddy bear - welcome to the knitting tea party - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and some conversation - we are here nonstop seven day a week so we hope you stop by again very soon - we love having new people join us. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Teddy bear said:


> Can't wait to get home (not really, am in Paradise - Hawaii) and cook some of the recipes.
> 
> Great to put in slow cooker and then knit.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hoping a repair in in bub's future. i know it is a long recovery but i think no pain would be worth it. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I've sent the shawl pattern to my brave tester Kathy. I'll maybe do it once more but need a break so will work on something else. I wore my latest hat today and got a couple of compliments on it--even Bub said it's a good one. Speaking of Bub, he got his report from the MRI and there is a tear--so back to the doc on Friday to see what is next.
> 
> Off to find some more yarn to play with. Hugs and blessings.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i know this is a lot of money for a pattern but this just screams Christmas present. --- sam
> 
> https://www.purlsoho.com/purl-soho-goods/purl-soho-patterns/botanical-yoke-pullover-pattern.html


And when I looked at the picture, I thought to myself that it looked like they used Cashmere, sure enough, a little looking, they surely did use Cashmere/ Merino. lol I have way too expensive taste for my budget.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A real peasouper (fog) here , out walking the dog minding my own business thinking about old Sherlock Holmes films where all the fog swirls about when something rushed out of the trees. I don't know who jumped the highest Mishka or me as the deer ran off.Think I finally got my heart rate back under control


Oh dear, that does give one a bit of a heart attack, glad it didn't get too close to you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Got my passport back this week and loving all the dream places to visit!
> I am feeling human and that feels mighty good. Cleaned kitchen, bedroom, front bath, showered, shampooed! Think I am going to treat myself to going to gym just to use jacuzzi and sauna! There's a women's march in local park at 5p.m., but wind 45 mph so won't be going.
> When I lived on Long Island, NY as young mother I hated long stretch of overcast, cold, snowy weather Nov-March. Our town had a huge greenhouse called the City of Glass. I used to take the kids there, put them in shopping cart, and walk around inhaling moist earth and flower smells and beauty of all the textures and colors. Said to my DD this morning, "Where is The City of Glass when you NEED it?" Just fighting depression with sadness of week, unusual amount of cloudy, windy weather, and colitis. Think I will treat my whiney mind to our local big box hardware store which has a nice selection of indoor/outdoor flowers and plants. Look out pocketbook!


Woohoo! Passport in hand, now you can go anywhere, preferably with indoor plumbing. lol
Hope you had a good time picking out plants. 
I do miss the botanical gardens in San Antonio, David and I used to go a couple times a year. I was always tempted to see if I could get away with plucking a couple Papayas off the Papaya trees, never tried it though.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Sorlenna said:


> I've sent the shawl pattern to my brave tester Kathy. I'll maybe do it once more but need a break so will work on something else. I wore my latest hat today and got a couple of compliments on it--even Bub said it's a good one. Speaking of Bub, he got his report from the MRI and there is a tear--so back to the doc on Friday to see what is next.
> 
> Off to find some more yarn to play with. Hugs and blessings.


Sorry to hear about the MRI results, but at least it is an answer. Is it a partial or a complete tear?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Woohoo! Passport in hand, now you can go anywhere, preferably with indoor plumbing. lol
> Hope you had a good time picking out plants.
> I do miss the botanical gardens in San Antonio, David and I used to go a couple times a year. I was always tempted to see if I could get away with plucking a couple Papayas off the Papaya trees, never tried it though.


Didn't get to pick plants. But had a darn good time in my head thinking about it. I had just been to hardware store last week to get orchid plant for friend's birthday so could picture outdoor and indoor flowering plants.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marking spot. Working on Coffee Shop Wrap; like the way it is coming along and it is a really easy pattern. Using the yarn and colors listed in the pattern; there are 5 colors. TTYL


It's looking great, I'll do one sometime soon, I owe Jennie a birthday gift so that would be a good one to do.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Let David know that we are having unseasonably good weather right now. It is 60 degrees outside today and dry.


He said thank you, but his first response was "that'd be good fishing weather". LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> to addicts in the same family - that should be interesting. --- sam


Yup, and he has two addictions now. lolol Fishing and fly tying. I just have all things fiber. Oh!, and I have books, movies...huh...Oh well, keeps me from running the streets, so that justifies it. :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Can't wait to get home (not really, am in Paradise - Hawaii) and cook some of the recipes.
> 
> Great to put in slow cooker and then knit.


Welcome to the tea table!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've sent the shawl pattern to my brave tester Kathy. I'll maybe do it once more but need a break so will work on something else. I wore my latest hat today and got a couple of compliments on it--even Bub said it's a good one. Speaking of Bub, he got his report from the MRI and there is a tear--so back to the doc on Friday to see what is next.
> 
> Off to find some more yarn to play with. Hugs and blessings.


Ooh, I was afraid that it would be a tear, hopefully the surgery and recovery will go quickly and without any adverse effects.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Didn't get to pick plants. But had a darn good time in my head thinking about it. I had just been to hardware store last week to get orchid plant for friend's birthday so could picture outdoor and indoor flowering plants.


 :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Can't wait to get home (not really, am in Paradise - Hawaii) and cook some of the recipes.
> 
> Great to put in slow cooker and then knit.


Yes, you are in paradise.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She would probably love the ocean but don't think I can allow it; afterall she is my youngest! LOL


Kathleendoris said:


> That is looking good, Gwen! By the way, as Gracie is a water dog, how would she like to swim over and visit me? I think I could find space for her here!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Keep me posted as to how it turns out AND of course how you switched up the hole locations. I just started color #4 and have about 20 rows of it to do then on to color 5 and then begin repeating the sequence of colors.



pacer said:


> I loved Sonja's so I am making one also with one Caron Cake with the color Boston Cream. I am switching up some of the lacy hole locations to coincide with some of the color changes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I think shades of blue will be beautiful! I'm interested in seeing how Pacer's/Mary's turns out using the caron cake also. And yes, a very easy pattern.



Swedenme said:


> It looks great Gwen, isn't it an easy pattern i couldn't believe how quick mine knit up , I'm definitely going to knit it again in shades of blue next time . Are you going to keep it for you


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Haven't given her a bath yet as she keeps going out side....silly dog loves it! If it isn't raining tomorrow then will get her cleaned up.



thewren said:


> are you going to give her a bath. i would pay to watch that. lol --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL...Sonja you just love living on the edge; nothing wrong with that! LOL


Swedenme said:


> Yes it's better than running out take it from someone who knows :sm02:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> That's a good idea Mary I never thought of that , had a few people now ask me where I got mine from


They are discontinuing some of the colors and coming out with some new colors soon. My shawl is almost done. It is different shades of browns. It is quite a fast knit.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up Mary. I have wanted to get some in the brown shades so I'll be checking out at Michaels asap.


pacer said:


> They are discontinuing some of the colors and coming out with some new colors soon. My shawl is almost done. It is different shades of browns. It is quite a fast knit.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Keep me posted as to how it turns out AND of course how you switched up the hole locations. I just started color #4 and have about 20 rows of it to do then on to color 5 and then begin repeating the sequence of colors.


It is wonderful using the Caron cake because it switches colors for me so I don't care what row I am on. I figured out the patterning for doing the rows with holes so now I am putting that row in when I want to. I can focus on something else besides the pattern. I want to stop the shawl at the end of the cake so I can use it as an example of what can be done with just one. I will probably pick up a shawl pin to display it. Brantley could probably create one for your shawl.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Sorry to hear about the MRI results, but at least it is an answer. Is it a partial or a complete tear?


It says a SLAP tear, type 3. We're reading about that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, nice start to the shawl. I may have to try that one. I hope Hannah gets into the study program she want, too bad such a waiting list for down under.

DH & his cousin have gone to neighbors to watch Deepwater Horizon, both have worked on rigs & cousin offshore so know about rigs. Neighbor was telling DH how mad he got watching it as he could see the negligence caused by greed. I'll be interested to hear what the guys say.

I ran into Lloydminster this morning, very foggy trip but wasn't when I left home or I would probably have stayed home. Sears was to have nice minky blankets on sale for $25 & I was going to get them for the back if my quilts rather than yardage. Got there & they didn't have any???? Gave me a raincheck but that won't kept me finish my quilts????. There were some good deals on groceries & aside from bread milk & eggs I've not really shopped since before Christmas so we were getting out of some things


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Got my passport back this week and loving all the dream places to visit!
> I am feeling human and that feels mighty good. Cleaned kitchen, bedroom, front bath, showered, shampooed! Think I am going to treat myself to going to gym just to use jacuzzi and sauna! There's a women's march in local park at 5p.m., but wind 45 mph so won't be going.
> When I lived on Long Island, NY as young mother I hated long stretch of overcast, cold, snowy weather Nov-March. Our town had a huge greenhouse called the City of Glass. I used to take the kids there, put them in shopping cart, and walk around inhaling moist earth and flower smells and beauty of all the textures and colors. Said to my DD this morning, "Where is The City of Glass when you NEED it?" Just fighting depression with sadness of week, unusual amount of cloudy, windy weather, and colitis. Think I will treat my whiney mind to our local big box hardware store which has a nice selection of indoor/outdoor flowers and plants. Look out pocketbook!


I'm glad you are feeling better. Feels good to get the cleaning done too. I love going to greenhouses in winter & spring, smells so good
I saw the women's marches on TV, lots of Pussy Hats on display, DH couldn't believe some many had handknit hats for it????????


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the heads up Mary. I have wanted to get some in the brown shades so I'll be checking out at Michaels asap.


I was trying to find the video that showed what was going away and what is coming but I wasn't successful. I have enjoyed working with it. Sometimes you get some flecks of other colors mixed into the yarn but it looks good to me.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> did i miss a picture of yours sonja - hmmm. --- sam


She showed hers on a previous tea party along with the pattern she used. I am following the pattern in general but doing alterations to it and I will be stopping when my Caron cake is used up.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you are feeling better. Feels good to get the cleaning done too. I love going to greenhouses in winter & spring, smells so good
> I saw the women's marches on TV, lots of Pussy Hats on display, DH couldn't believe some many had handknit hats for it????????


????????????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Teddy Bear, welcome, enjoy paradise.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i taught english - two addicts --- sam



thewren said:


> to addicts in the same family - that should be interesting. --- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Welcome to all our new visitors.
Sorleena, good that you finally have an answer, hopefully they can get him fixed up.

Sonja, darn deer can sure give you a heart attack, I had a moose jump out on the road last time I went to visit my friend, not good trying to dodge them????

Norma, you live in a very pretty place.
Sam, the photos of the UK were very nice, maybe someday.....I can dream????
I have some Caron Cakes, was going to make the sweater I'm working on from it but didn't notice the wool in it ????& know DIL won't hand wash for GD so it's sitting until I find another project,I got 3 in purple, they were in sale for $7 & I had a coupon so one was only $2????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, deer can give you a scare when they jump out at you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> and i taught english - two addicts --- sam


LOL!

Well, I fell asleep sitting in the chair, so now about an hour later, I think I'll head to bed, of course I may not be able to sleep at this point, we'll see. 
Night.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Yes I have been to 10 of them. All are lovely but can I add our beach Porthdinllaen?
> https://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/porthdinllaen


What a beautiful place. The year we lived in England, we traveled every weekend. Wales was my favorite.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Wow! Am coming a bit late to the Tea party, and totally thrilled to learn about red lentil pasta! Never heard of it before! Really hoping that this situation is only temporary (doc thinks there's a chance it may be, but we have to do the tests and all) and that is I'm suddenly experiencing what seems to be gluten intolerance. (You do not want to know the symptoms, LOL!) Oh, and the same with milk  But gluten is the more severe issue.
So, thanks for something else I can eat!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> i love kenneth branagh and love watching wallander - i think he does such a good job as wallander. he is just an all around good actor. --- sam


Me too! One of my favorite movies is Much Ado About Nothing with Branagh and Emma Thompson.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I thought Caron cakes are machine washable? How much wool do they have?


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Slept close to 11 hours last night and boy do I feel rested now. We've been having heavy rain throughout the night and thunderstorms this morning. Gracie loves to go out in the rain, silly dog. Definitely a water dog. Her fur is curled and wavy from snout to tail.


She is so cute!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I've sent the shawl pattern to my brave tester Kathy. I'll maybe do it once more but need a break so will work on something else. I wore my latest hat today and got a couple of compliments on it--even Bub said it's a good one. Speaking of Bub, he got his report from the MRI and there is a tear--so back to the doc on Friday to see what is next.
> 
> Off to find some more yarn to play with. Hugs and blessings.


Will it depend on how big the tear is for them to repair it ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> did i miss a picture of yours sonja - hmmm. --- sam


I knit mine over Christmas Sam while I had that dreaded virus , just picked a ball of yarn and knit till I ran out


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hmmmmm....CATfish????? LOL!!! (re: the mouse lure)


LOL :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Slept close to 11 hours last night and boy do I feel rested now. We've been having heavy rain throughout the night and thunderstorms this morning. Gracie loves to go out in the rain, silly dog. Definitely a water dog. Her fur is curled and wavy from snout to tail.


She is such a cutie..... :sm11:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marking spot. Working on Coffee Shop Wrap; like the way it is coming along and it is a really easy pattern. Using the yarn and colors listed in the pattern; there are 5 colors. TTYL


That is looking pretty :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> A real peasouper (fog) here , out walking the dog minding my own business thinking about old Sherlock Holmes films where all the fog swirls about when something rushed out of the trees. I don't know who jumped the highest Mishka or me as the deer ran off.Think I finally got my heart rate back under control


Oh my goodness! :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> That was shown here over Christmas. Although I was impressed by her acting, I didn't think the film had the subtleties of the book, but then, I suppose few films do.


I still havent watched it yet. Keep forgetting about it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Got my passport back this week and loving all the dream places to visit!
> I am feeling human and that feels mighty good. Cleaned kitchen, bedroom, front bath, showered, shampooed! Think I am going to treat myself to going to gym just to use jacuzzi and sauna! There's a women's march in local park at 5p.m., but wind 45 mph so won't be going.
> When I lived on Long Island, NY as young mother I hated long stretch of overcast, cold, snowy weather Nov-March. Our town had a huge greenhouse called the City of Glass. I used to take the kids there, put them in shopping cart, and walk around inhaling moist earth and flower smells and beauty of all the textures and colors. Said to my DD this morning, "Where is The City of Glass when you NEED it?" Just fighting depression with sadness of week, unusual amount of cloudy, windy weather, and colitis. Think I will treat my whiney mind to our local big box hardware store which has a nice selection of indoor/outdoor flowers and plants. Look out pocketbook!


That sounds just like the treat you need. Chin up.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

It was lovely day here today 28c, mind you it felt hotter than that. The sun was quite burning. It is 9pm and 19c but with 92% humidity. I thought I was feeling pretty warm tonight.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marking spot. Working on Coffee Shop Wrap; like the way it is coming along and it is a really easy pattern. Using the yarn and colors listed in the pattern; there are 5 colors. TTYL


That is looking great Gwen! :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you are feeling better. Feels good to get the cleaning done too. I love going to greenhouses in winter & spring, smells so good
> I saw the women's marches on TV, lots of Pussy Hats on display, DH couldn't believe some many had handknit hats for it????????


I spotted them on our news too and thought it was a grand gesture.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

machriste said:


> What a beautiful place. The year we lived in England, we traveled every weekend. Wales was my favorite.


Thank you and Bonnie too. It is a pretty place and DH saw dolphins in the bay yesterday. That is unusual in the winter. The downside our population increases 10 fold in the summer and we are miles from anywhere with very narrow roads. Still very beautiful :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I knit mine over Christmas Sam while I had that dreaded virus , just picked a ball of yarn and knit till I ran out


Pretty :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Didn't get to pick plants. But had a darn good time in my head thinking about it. I had just been to hardware store last week to get orchid plant for friend's birthday so could picture outdoor and indoor flowering plants.


 :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, nice start to the shawl. I may have to try that one. I hope Hannah gets into the study program she want, too bad such a waiting list for down under.
> 
> DH & his cousin have gone to neighbors to watch Deepwater Horizon, both have worked on rigs & cousin offshore so know about rigs. Neighbor was telling DH how mad he got watching it as he could see the negligence caused by greed. I'll be interested to hear what the guys say.
> 
> I ran into Lloydminster this morning, very foggy trip but wasn't when I left home or I would probably have stayed home. Sears was to have nice minky blankets on sale for $25 & I was going to get them for the back if my quilts rather than yardage. Got there & they didn't have any???? Gave me a raincheck but that won't kept me finish my quilts????. There were some good deals on groceries & aside from bread milk & eggs I've not really shopped since before Christmas so we were getting out of some things


Part of my Project Management course was to study the project plan for that. Quite an eye-opener.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitchik said:


> Wow! Am coming a bit late to the Tea party, and totally thrilled to learn about red lentil pasta! Never heard of it before! Really hoping that this situation is only temporary (doc thinks there's a chance it may be, but we have to do the tests and all) and that is I'm suddenly experiencing what seems to be gluten intolerance. (You do not want to know the symptoms, LOL!) Oh, and the same with milk  But gluten is the more severe issue.
> So, thanks for something else I can eat!


Those were my daughter's symptoms along with loss of iron. Hope your tests show cause and a quick solution is found for you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> It was lovely day here today 28c, mind you it felt hotter than that. The sun was quite burning. It is 9pm and 19c but with 92% humidity. I thought I was feeling pretty warm tonight.


Glad you are having some nice warm weather Cathy our summer is a long distant memory now although after the damp chilly day and peasouper evening yesterday it's back to a lovely sunny day still a bit chilly but the sun makes it feel a much nicer day , lots of plants are starting to show signs of new growth now so I know spring isn't to far away but February tends to be the month for snow and more snow which I would much rather have than wet damp rain


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Sunday 22 January '17

See what happens when I go to bed early. I kept falling asleep at my computer last night so I was in bed and asleep by eleven and got awake 5:30PM. I knew I was not going to go back to sleep so just got up. If I get sleepy I will go back or maybe take a nap this afternoon.

It must have rained while I was sleeping - I thought I heard some thunder in the distance as I was falling asleep. We haven't had much snow this winter (yet) so the rain is a welcome addition to help keep the water table to its fullest. The roads sound wet as the cars drive by.

Bailee and Joslyn (Alex's squeeze) are in Chicago for the weekend. Not sure what they were going to do - Bailee wanted to go to the restaurant where the waiters are nasty - throw you rolls to you - are not friendly in deed and talk. Bailee should fit right in.

CHUNKY BEEF, CABBAGE AND TOMATO SOUP - INSTANT POT OR STOVE TOP

Ground beef, cabbage, vegetables and tomatoes, this is the perfect soup to clean out your fridge! And it's super easy to make.

INGREDIENTS:

1 lb 90% lean ground beef
1-1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
1/2 cup diced onion
1/2 cup diced celery
1/2 cup diced carrot
28 oz can diced or crushed tomatoes
5 cups chopped green cabbage
4 cups beef stock (canned* or homemade)
2 bay leaves

DIRECTIONS:

1. Assuming your electric pressure cooker has a saute option, or if using the Instant Pot, press the saute button and let the pressure cooker get very hot, when hot spray with oil, add the ground beef and salt and cook until browned breaking the meat up into small pieces as it cooks, 3 to 4 minutes.

2. When browned, add the onion, celery and carrots and saute 4 to 5 minutes.

3. Add the tomatoes, cabbage, beef stock and bay leaves; lock the lid cook high pressure 20 minutes.

4. Let the steam release naturally. Remove bay leaves and serve. Makes 11 cups.

NOTE: To cook on the stove top: Follow the same directions as above in a large pot or Dutch oven, cook covered low 40 minutes.
*check labels for gluten-free or Whole30 compliant.

NUTRITION INFORMATION: Yield: 7 servings, Serving Size: 1 1/2 cups - Amount Per Serving: Smart Points: 3 - Points +: 4 - Calories: 181 - Total Fat: 6g - Saturated Fat: g - Cholesterol: 40mg - Sodium: 592mg - Carbohydrates: 14g - Fiber: 2g - Sugar: 4.5g - Protein: 15.5g

http://www.skinnytaste.com/chunky-beef-cabbage-and-tomato-soup-instant-pot/#dSvSbypemVma422P.99

CREAMY CHICKEN GNOCCHI SOUP - OLIVE GARDEN COPYCAT

Creamy Chicken Gnocchi Soup has a thick and rich broth with shredded carrots, celery, chopped spinach, gnocchi and chicken hidden throughout. This tastes even better than the Olive Garden!

Author: Alyssa
Prep time: 5 mins
Cook time: 20 mins
Total time: 25 mins
Serves: 8

Ingredients

3 tablespoons butter
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 cup onion, diced
½ cup celery diced
2 garlic cloves, minced
¼ cup all-purpose flour
2 cups half-and-half
1 (14 ounce can chicken broth) for a thinner soup use 2
1 Tablespoon fresh thyme
1 cup shredded carrots
1 cup fresh spinach leaves, chopped
1 cup diced cooked chicken breast (I used rotisserie)
1 16 ounce package potato gnocchi (on the pasta isle)
salt and pepper to taste

Instructions

1. In a large pot add butter and olive oil.

2. Over medium high heat sauté onion, celery and garlic until tender.

3. Add the flour to create a roux and cook for another minute.

4. Slowly add the half and half and chicken broth and stir until it starts to thicken.

5. Add the thyme, carrots, spinach, chicken and gnocchi.

6. Simmer for about 5 minutes or until gnocchi is cooked and soup is thickened. (If you want a thinner soup add another can of chicken broth.)

7. Salt and pepper to taste and serve immediately.

http://therecipecritic.com/2016/09/creamy-chicken-gnocchi-soup-olive-garden-copycat/

FLOURLESS CHOCOLATE CAKE

This flourless cake, featuring both chocolate and cocoa, is rich, rich, RICH! A chocolate ganache glaze takes it over the top. And, since it contains neither flour nor leavening, it's perfect for Passover. And, of course, also ideal for those following a gluten-free diet.

PREP: 15 mins.
BAKE: 23 mins
TOTAL: 1 hrs 38 mins
YIELD: 8 to 12 servings

Ingredients

CAKE
1 cup semisweet or bittersweet chocolate chips
1/2 cup (8 tablespoons) unsalted butter
3/4 cup granulated sugar
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 to 2 teaspoons espresso powder, optional
1 teaspoon vanilla extract, optional
3 large eggs
1/2 cup unsweetened cocoa powder, Dutch-process cocoa preferred

GLAZE
1 cup semisweet or bittersweet chocolate chips
1/2 cup heavy cream

Instructions

Preheat the oven to 375°F. Lightly grease an 8" round cake pan; cut a piece of parchment or waxed paper to fit, grease it, and lay it in the bottom of the pan.

To make the cake:

1. Put the chocolate and butter in a microwave-safe bowl, and heat until the butter is melted and the chips are soft. Stir until the chips melt, reheating briefly if necessary. You can also do this over a burner set at very low heat. Transfer the melted chocolate/butter to a mixing bowl.

2. Stir in the sugar, salt, espresso powder, and vanilla. Espresso enhances chocolate's flavor much as vanilla does; using 1 teaspoon will simply enhance the flavor, while 2 teaspoons will lend a hint of mocha to the cake.

3. Add the eggs, beating briefly until smooth.

4. Add the cocoa powder, and mix just to combine.

5. Spoon the batter into the prepared pan.

6. Bake the cake for 25 minutes; the top will have formed a thin crust, and it should register at least 200°F on an instant-read thermometer inserted into its center.

7. Remove it from the oven, and cool it in the pan for 5 minutes.

8. Loosen the edges of the pan with a table knife or nylon spreader, and turn it out onto a serving plate.

NOTE: The top will now be on the bottom; that's fine. Also, the edges will crumble a bit, which is also fine.

9. Allow the cake to cool completely before glazing.

To make the glaze:

1. Combine the chocolate and cream in a microwave-safe bowl, and heat until the cream is very hot, but not simmering.

2. Remove from the microwave, and stir until the chocolate melts and the mixture is completely smooth.

3. Spoon the glaze over the cake, spreading it to drip over the sides a bit.

4. Allow the glaze to set for several hours before serving the cake.

TIPS FROM OUR BAKERS: If desired, garnish cake with 1/4 cup sliced almonds, toasted in a 350°F oven until golden brown, about 10 minutes. For cleanest slicing, use a sharp knife dipped in hot water and wiped dry. Repeat dipping knife in hot water and wiping dry for each slice.

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/flourless-chocolate-cake-recipe?go=EM170123_R2&trk_msg=UINLK6G2HMRK160BT3BDD90N1C&trk_contact=3TTTRS27O30AOJQ2D1RMU2R1P0&utm_source=listrak&utm_medium=email&utm_term=http%3a%2f%2fwww.kingarthurflour.com%2fshop%2flanding.jsp%3fgo%3dEM170123_R2&utm_campaign=broadcast&utm_content=em170123-chocolate-recipes

Nantucket Cranberry Pie

This dessert from Laurie Colwin's More Home Cooking (Harper Perennial 2000) is easy, pretty and delicious.

Serves 6 to 8

Ingredients

For the Filling:
Butter, to grease a pie plate
2 cups chopped cranberries (fresh or frozen)
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 cup walnuts, chopped

For the Topping:
2 eggs
3/4 cup butter, melted
1 cup sugar
1 cup flour
1 teaspoon almond extract

Directions

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees.

1. Place the cranberries in a buttered, 9- or 10-inch pie plate.

2. Toss the sugar and walnuts, and sprinkle over the berries.

3. Mix together the eggs, butter, sugar, flour and almond extract until smooth.

4. Pour the topping over the cranberry mixture and bake for 40 minutes.

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=6488132

Cranberry Nasamp

This Wampanoag recipe, which makes a warm and soothing breakfast, dates back hundreds of years (with a few nods to modern tastes). This is a version from Darius Coombs and Eleanor Jackson of Plimoth Plantation.

Serves 2

Ingredients

2 handfuls of corn meal
Water (enough to cover corn meal)
Cranberries (dried, fresh or frozen, as much as you want)
Maple syrup, chopped walnuts or hazelnuts, sunflower seeds (optional)

Directions

1. Put the cornmeal in a pot, cover with water and simmer until the porridge is thick and creamy.

NOTE: If you're using fresh or frozen berries, put them in at the start. If you're using dried, add them at the end.

2. Add maple syrup, nuts and seeds to taste.

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=6488132

Roasted Winter Vegetable Chowder

This chowder is so creamy, yet there's no cream in sight... Just guilt-free deliciousness!

Prep: 15 minutes 
Cook: 35 minutes
Makes 6 servings

Ingredients:

2 cups butternut squash cut into 1-inch chunks (about half of a medium squash) 
1 cup peeled carrots cut into 1-inch chunks (about 2 medium carrots) 
1 cup peeled parsnip cut into 1-inch chunks (about 1 large parsnip) 
1/4 tsp. black pepper 
2 tbsp. all-purpose flour
1 cup chopped onion 
1 tsp. chopped garlic 
4 cups vegetable broth 
1 cup fat-free milk

Directions:

Preheat oven to 425 degrees. Spray a baking sheet with nonstick spray.

1. Evenly distribute squash, carrots, and parsnip on the baking sheet, and sprinkle with pepper.

2. Bake for 15 minutes.

3. Flip veggies. Bake until softened and browned, about 15 more minutes.

4. Meanwhile, place flour in a medium bowl. Add 1/4 cup cold water, and whisk to dissolve.

5. Spray a large pot with nonstick spray and bring to medium-high heat.

6. Cook and stir onion until browned, about 4 minutes. Add garlic, and cook until fragrant, about 1 minute.

7. Carefully add broth and flour mixture to the pot. Cook and stir until onion is soft, about 5 minutes.

8. Transfer half of the soup to a blender. Add milk, and half of the roasted veggies. Puree until smooth.

9. Return pureed mixture to the pot, along with remaining roasted veggies.

10. Return to medium-high heat.

11. Cook and stir until hot and well mixed, about 2 minutes.

Nutrition: 1/6th of recipe (about 1 cup): 93 calories, <0.5g fat (0g sat fat), 511mg sodium, 20g carbs, 3.5g fiber, 7.5g sugars, 3g protein -- PointsPlus® value 2* -- SmartPoints® value 1*

http://www.hungry-girl.com/weekly-recipes/show/healthy-soup-recipes-vegetable-chowder-cabbage-roll-stew

Slow Cooker Smothered Pork Chops

Prep Time: 15mn
Cook Time: 8hr
Total Time: 8hr 15mn

INGREDIENTS

4 bone-in pork chops, about 3/4 inch thick seasoned with salt and pepper on each side
4 slices bacon, cut into small pieces
2 tablespoons canola oil
1 large yellow onion, cut into 1/2 inch thick slices
1/4 cup water
2 tablespoons water
1 tablespoon brown sugar
2 teaspoons minced garlic
3 cups low-sodium chicken stock
2 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce
2 bay leaves
1 tablespoon corn starch
1 tablespoon cider vinegar
1 teaspoon dried parsley

DIRECTIONS

1. Pat the pork chops dry with paper towels, then season both sides with salt and pepper.

2. Cook bacon over medium high heat until crispy. Remove the bacon from the pan with a slotted spoon and transfer to a paper-towel lined plate to drain, then store it in the fridge until later.

3. There should be about 2 tablespoons of bacon drippings in the pan, just eyeball it. If it doesn't look like there's enough, add a little canola or vegetable oil and increase the heat to high. If there's more than 2 tablespoons of bacon drippings in the pan, drain some off until you're left with 2 tablespoons.

4. Add the pork chops to the pan and cook for two to three minutes per side, until they are nicely browned. Transfer the browned pork chops to the slow cooker.

5. Add a small amount of oil to the pan if there is no remaining fat/oil, about a teaspoon. Add the onions, a pinch of salt, and 1/4 cup water and cook until the onions are translucent. Use a wooden spoon to scrape up the browned bits of pork chop on the bottom of the pan. Add in garlic and cook for another minute. Pour this mixture over the pork chops.

6. To the skillet combine chicken stock, Worcestershire sauce and brown sugar and bring to a boil. Pour over pork chops. Add bay leave to the slow cooker and cook on low for 7-8 hours, until the pork chops are tender.

7. Discard the bay leaves and carefully remove the pork chops from the slow cooker and transfer to a plate. Cover with foil to keep warm while you make the sauce.

8. Pour the liquid from the slow cooker through a fine mesh strainer into a large saucepan. Place the solids in a blender, and add in 1 cup of the liquid from the saucepan. Blend on high until smooth. Pour this mixture back into the saucepan and heat to medium high heat.

9. In a small bowl combine 2 tablespoons water with 1 tablespoon corn starch. Pour this mixture into the sauce pan cook for about 5 minutes, until the sauce has thickened and is bubbly.

10. Stir in the vinegar, add in the bacon and season with salt and pepper to taste.

11. To serve: Place a pork chop atop fluffy cooked rice or egg noodles, spoon gravy over the pork chop and sprinkle with parsley.

http://www.centercutcook.com/slow-cooker-smothered-pork-chops/

I see blue sky among the dark clouds and the sun is peeking through. Maybe we will have sunshine today. Yesterday it almost reached 60° - with sunshine today may be just as warm. We will see if the boys play basketball in their underwear again. lol

I think a bowl of cereal is needed just now. I probably should wait as Heidi will be calling that the coffee is on fairly soon but I am hungry so think cereal now - coffee later. --- Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

some people can't read. --- sam

http://www.flixxy.com/worlds-toughest-bridge.htm?utm_source=nl


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i didn't realize they had portable computers this early. --- sam

http://www.flixxy.com/compaq-portable-computer-john-cleese.htm?utm_source=nl


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't think Ed Dibevics is still around, but hope they had fun in the city anyway. They had a lot to watch with the women's marchers everywhere.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Made me laugh at what you said about Bailee and her fitting right in with the waiters attitude Sam . I take it she hasn't changed or matured a little


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

thewren said:


> some people can't read. --- sam
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/worlds-toughest-bridge.htm?utm_source=nl


That gave DH a wry smile :sm16:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you for for the opening, Sam, and the summaries, Ladies! Much appreciated as I have not been able to check in much, lately.


KateB said:


> Summary of 13th January, 2017 by Darowil
> 
> The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-443880-1.html
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

eneira12 said:


> Thank you - what fun!


Hi, Eneira12 - glad to meet you, virtually!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

ataylor52 said:


> Wow, wow, wow....I am about to think signing up on this sight may be a little overwhelming for a newbie. Can I get any suggestions?


Welcome, ataylor52! Just come in when you are able. We will always be happy to see you!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Fan said:


> Finally found the photos of our trip onto Franz Josef glacier by helicopter.


Amazing, Fan!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Couple of pictures of the blanket I knitted for one of my CNAs, gave it to her yesterday, and as of today, she is officially off duty until the baby comes. Talk about timing!
> This is the pattern I used, http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/diamonds-for-rhiannon-ch46
> had bought it as a written pattern from a LYS quite a few years ago. Don't remember any details on the yarn, had lost the labels a while back. I skipped the edging on it, as I was running out of time, and didn't understand the directions well enough to risk trying it and messing it up this late in the game.


Very pretty, Nikki!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> thank you so much for stopping by to share a cuppa with us junezee - we love having new people stop by and join in our conversations. we hope you had a good time and will make us a regular stop whenever you are online. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. --- sam


Hi, from me too, junezee!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

kiwifrau said:


> WOW! Stunning photos, thanks for posting.


Hi, kiwifrau, I wanted to tell you, from last week's TP, how lovely your coffee table is, and such a timeless design. And I am so pleased for you that you could find it and get it back...a piece of your history with your DH. That is so special for you!♡


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

budasha said:


> Well, that is weird. I edited this post to add a photo of my Knitterati Afghan square and it disappeared. I'll try again.
> 
> I see the pattern doesn't show up well because it's not blocked but it is pretty when I stretch it.


Beautiful, Liz!


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I knit mine over Christmas Sam while I had that dreaded virus , just picked a ball of yarn and knit till I ran out


Gorgeous, on my to do list......sigh. Hope I can get the right yarn, I love it )


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

kiwifrau said:


> Great recipes Sam, also thanks for the summaries KatieB.
> Managed to keep up with all the chatting this week, didn't post med week or later as have been busy cleaning and clearing my cold room to be ready for Spring when maintenance will have too see if there is a crack in the foundation near the vent or the front porch area.
> Have 2 boxes filled with goodies for our "Restore" items that have been in storage since I moved here and I haven't used them, so off they go for someone else who hopefully will get good use out of them.
> I'm being really ruthless, lol!
> ...


Wow, Kiwi! You have been energetic! Go girl!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am not a golfer, but thought this was funny- from mjs:-

​A nun walks into the Mother Superior’s office and plunks down into a chair. She lets out a sigh, heavy with frustration.
“What troubles you, Sister?” asked the Mother Superior. “I thought this was the day you spent with your family.”
“It was,” sighed the Sister. “And I went to play golf with my brother. We try to play golf as often as we can. You know I was quite a talented golfer before I devoted my life to God.”
“I seem to recall that,” the Mother Superior agreed. “So I take it your day of recreation was not relaxing?”
“Far from it,” snorted the Sister. “In fact, I took the Lord’s name in vain today!”
“Goodness, Sister!” gasped the Mother Superior, astonished. “You must tell me all about it!”
“Well, we were on the fifth tee — and this hole is a monster, Mother — 540 yard par 5, with a nasty dogleg right and a hidden green … and I hit the drive of my life. The sweetest swing I’ve ever made. And it’s flying straight and true, right along the line I wanted … and it hits a bird in mid-flight!”
“Oh my!” commiserated the Mother Superior. “How unfortunate! But surely that didn’t make you blaspheme, Sister!”
“No, that wasn’t it,” admitted the Sister. “While I was still trying to fathom what had happened, this squirrel runs out of the woods, grabs my ball and runs off down the fairway!”
“Oh, that would have made me blaspheme!” sympathized the Mother Superior.
“But I didn’t, Mother!” sobbed the Sister. “And I was so proud of myself! And while I was pondering whether this was a sign from God, this hawk swoops out of the sky and grabs the squirrel and flies off, with my ball still clutched in his paws!”
“So that’s when you cursed,” said the Mother Superior with a knowing smile.
“Nope, that wasn’t it either,” cried the Sister, anguished, “because as the hawk started to fly out of sight, the squirrel started struggling, and the hawk dropped him right there on the green, and the ball popped out of his paws and rolled to about 18 inches from the cup!”

The Mother Superior sat back in her chair, folded her arms across her chest, fixed the Sister with a baleful stare and said …


“You missed the putt, didn’t you?”​


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pacer said:


> I just learned from another friend that it was a suicide death. He was 15 years old and seemed to be in good spirits at school today. It is important to let family and friends know that they are loved and appreciated for who they are instead of who we think they should be.


Such a sad thing, Prayers for all who love him.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And it is so pretty!



Swedenme said:


> I knit mine over Christmas Sam while I had that dreaded virus , just picked a ball of yarn and knit till I ran out


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Slept close to 11 hours last night and boy do I feel rested now. We've been having heavy rain throughout the night and thunderstorms this morning. Gracie loves to go out in the rain, silly dog. Definitely a water dog. Her fur is curled and wavy from snout to tail.


Gracie is so cute!!!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Welcome to all our new visitors.
> Sorleena, good that you finally have an answer, hopefully they can get him fixed up.
> 
> Sonja, darn deer can sure give you a heart attack, I had a moose jump out on the road last time I went to visit my friend, not good trying to dodge them????
> ...


Bonnie, I've seen several posts on Main where people treat the Cakes like Lion Brand Wool Ease which has 20% wool also. They have washed the Cakes and put them in the dryer with no problem. Maybe you could do a small swatch to see if it shrinks. I've washed and dried the Wool Ease with no problem. Haven't tried the Cakes yet.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Quickly caught up! 

Gwen, Gracie is precious! I can only imagine the mess she has made. My Bailey would love the ocean, but I have no idea if we will ever get there. I would dread getting the salty water out of his coat. Your shawl is going to be pretty. I like the pattern!

Mary, so sorry to hear about your friend's son. The parents really have a difficult time ahead of them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH and I went and had coffee this morning at Jittery Joe's where DD works. We took Gracie with us and sat outside; not rain so far today but everything very wet so I took a towel to sit on. We occasionally do this with one of the dogs to socialise them. Pretty chilly outside, though and we are supposed to have rain again by this afternoon. 

Welcome to all the new folks popping in; can't remember all the names this morning but know you are a nice addition to our "family" and hope you will pop in often.

Off to knit some. TTYL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

lexiemae said:


> Gorgeous, on my to do list......sigh. Hope I can get the right yarn, I love it )


Thank you Sue I'm going to keep a look out for some nice shades of blue to make another one


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not a golfer, but thought this was funny- from mjs:-
> 
> A nun walks into the Mother Superior's office and plunks down into a chair. She lets out a sigh, heavy with frustration.
> "What troubles you, Sister?" asked the Mother Superior. "I thought this was the day you spent with your family."
> ...


This is funny
:sm23:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gwen, coffee sounds really nice. Breakfast is one of my favorite meals to eat out. Nice way to socialize your babies!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Will it depend on how big the tear is for them to repair it ?


I really don't know. We'll have to see what the doctor says on Friday.

Your shawl is lovely!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

thewren said:


> i didn't realize they had portable computers this early. --- sam
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/compaq-portable-computer-john-cleese.htm?utm_source=nl


This looks similar to one my dad had for work, probably early 80's. I got to use it a lot, was probably one of the first kids that had a computer in our house. Probably why I am good with computers now.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Finished my the first Rose City Roller sock. Unfortunately, can't start the second one yet, as just as I was finishing the toe, the tip of the bamboo needle split. I was mad, but I had intended on replacing it anyway, as it was bowing in the middle. So, ordered a new one, a chiagoo red lace 40", so I can try two at a time someone in the future. Should be here by Tuesday.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Those were my daughter's symptoms along with loss of iron. Hope your tests show cause and a quick solution is found for you.


Thank you!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> they do have some lovely patterns and yarn - just wish their yarn wasn't quite so pricey. --- sam


Your right Sam, their yarn is pricey but I figured when I was there that I was only likely to pass that way once so that was my treat to me! Now when I wear that sweater (when I ever get it finished) it will be my souvenir from NY.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> It was lovely day here today 28c, mind you it felt hotter than that. The sun was quite burning. It is 9pm and 19c but with 92% humidity. I thought I was feeling pretty warm tonight.


Oh what I'd give for 28c! My idea of perfect weather.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not even a hair. her mouth is as nasty as ever to her family - to every one else she is as sweet as pie. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Made me laugh at what you said about Bailee and her fitting right in with the waiters attitude Sam . I take it she hasn't changed or matured a little


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is very funny julie - thanks for sharing. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I am not a golfer, but thought this was funny- from mjs:-
> 
> A nun walks into the Mother Superior's office and plunks down into a chair. She lets out a sigh, heavy with frustration.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you are having some nice warm weather Cathy our summer is a long distant memory now although after the damp chilly day and peasouper evening yesterday it's back to a lovely sunny day still a bit chilly but the sun makes it feel a much nicer day , lots of plants are starting to show signs of new growth now so I know spring isn't to far away but February tends to be the month for snow and more snow which I would much rather have than wet damp rain


We've been having very cold nights -4c/-5c and then lovely sunny but cold days, if we reach 4c we're doing well at the moment. Went out for my walk with the group this morning, my car was saying -2c when it came out of the garage, by the time I got a couple of miles down the road it said -4c! At 10am!! However it was a beautiful morning with a really blue sky and not a cloud in sight and not a breath of wind. We soon warmed up after we'd walked a bit. Sun's gone down now so it's getting very cold again, I think we're in for another very cold night. Roll on spring!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh i'm with you angelam - a great souvenir. i would have done the same thing. --- sam



angelam said:


> Your right Sam, their yarn is pricey but I figured when I was there that I was only likely to pass that way once so that was my treat to me! Now when I wear that sweater (when I ever get it finished) it will be my souvenir from NY.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

honest angelam - it's on the way. --- sam



angelam said:


> Oh what I'd give for 28c! My idea of perfect weather.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Well, that is weird. I edited this post to add a photo of my Knitterati Afghan square and it disappeared. I'll try again.
> 
> I see the pattern doesn't show up well because it's not blocked but it is pretty when I stretch it.


Beautiful! What a lovely afghan this will be..


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That sounds just like the treat you need. Chin up.


????????????


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Finished my the first Rose City Roller sock. Unfortunately, can't start the second one yet, as just as I was finishing the toe, the tip of the bamboo needle split. I was mad, but I had intended on replacing it anyway, as it was bowing in the middle. So, ordered a new one, a chiagoo red lace 40", so I can try two at a time someone in the future. Should be here by Tuesday.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> some people can't read. --- sam
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/worlds-toughest-bridge.htm?utm_source=nl


Oh my, would sure hate to be the driver explaining to their boss.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Color sure makes me happy. Great job!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I checked out the Lace Party as it is on double knitting. I did a course on that, well a few lessons and it is interesting but can be quite a challenge when you get into patterns. Ordered a book they recommended on Lace Party but have a feeling I may just stick with knitting in the round. It sure Can be a challenge for the mind and the lady opening the Lace Party for double knitting Is doing a great job with photos and explaining her experience. It is fascinating.

Julie, funny story re: the nun golfing. :sm09:

Having such fun with streaming The Great Courses. Feel like I'm in College. Great photo course by a National Geographic photographer. DH is doing the Spanish course with me. I have 4 courses I am doing and have to control myself or it will end up like my WIP's :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> not even a hair. her mouth is as nasty as ever to her family - to every one else she is as sweet as pie. --- sam


Sorry to hear that Sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> We've been having very cold nights -4c/-5c and then lovely sunny but cold days, if we reach 4c we're doing well at the moment. Went out for my walk with the group this morning, my car was saying -2c when it came out of the garage, by the time I got a couple of miles down the road it said -4c! At 10am!! However it was a beautiful morning with a really blue sky and not a cloud in sight and not a breath of wind. We soon warmed up after we'd walked a bit. Sun's gone down now so it's getting very cold again, I think we're in for another very cold night. Roll on spring!


Same up here too chilly chilly chilly but at least with a bit of sun shine it does make the say feel better


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh my, would sure hate to be the driver explaining to their boss.


When we lived in Texas, the one house was right by a railroad bridge, 3 signs leading up to it, plus the sign on the bridge, we saw at least 3 different semi's get stuck trying to go under it, it's amazing how many people disregard or or don't see, road signs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Caught up so need to get ready to head to the gym, David is leaving in just a bit to head out to Michigan. See you all laters.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Finished my the first Rose City Roller sock. Unfortunately, can't start the second one yet, as just as I was finishing the toe, the tip of the bamboo needle split. I was mad, but I had intended on replacing it anyway, as it was bowing in the middle. So, ordered a new one, a chiagoo red lace 40", so I can try two at a time someone in the future. Should be here by Tuesday.


Sock looks good sorry to here about the needle glad the replacement will be here soon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I checked out the Lace Party as it is on double knitting. I did a course on that, well a few lessons and it is interesting but can be quite a challenge when you get into patterns. Ordered a book they recommended on Lace Party but have a feeling I may just stick with knitting in the round. It sure Can be a challenge for the mind and the lady opening the Lace Party for double knitting Is doing a great job with photos and explaining her experience. It is fascinating.
> 
> Julie, funny story re: the nun golfing. :sm09:
> 
> Having such fun with streaming The Great Courses. Feel like I'm in College. Great photo course by a National Geographic photographer. DH is doing the Spanish course with me. I have 4 courses I am doing and have to control myself or it will end up like my WIP's :sm23:


Thank you for that info Daralene think I will take a look


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> some people can't read. --- sam
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/worlds-toughest-bridge.htm?utm_source=nl


Amazing the bridge didn't get damaged.
A few years ago in Lloydminster a truck hauling big equipment, a cat I think, hit a railway bridge & knocked it off, caused major problems as that is one of the main rail lines to the west coast


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

My knitting is making me smile just now , they are supposed to be little dogs


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not a golfer, but thought this was funny- from mjs:-
> 
> A nun walks into the Mother Superior's office and plunks down into a chair. She lets out a sigh, heavy with frustration.
> "What troubles you, Sister?" asked the Mother Superior. "I thought this was the day you spent with your family."
> ...


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Bonnie, I've seen several posts on Main where people treat the Cakes like Lion Brand Wool Ease which has 20% wool also. They have washed the Cakes and put them in the dryer with no problem. Maybe you could do a small swatch to see if it shrinks. I've washed and dried the Wool Ease with no problem. Haven't tried the Cakes yet.


I was just going by what it says on the label, hand wash, dry flat


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Finished my the first Rose City Roller sock. Unfortunately, can't start the second one yet, as just as I was finishing the toe, the tip of the bamboo needle split. I was mad, but I had intended on replacing it anyway, as it was bowing in the middle. So, ordered a new one, a chiagoo red lace 40", so I can try two at a time someone in the future. Should be here by Tuesday.


Wow! There by Tuesday, that's great service, here it would take 2 weeks????Great sock, such a cheery color


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> We've been having very cold nights -4c/-5c and then lovely sunny but cold days, if we reach 4c we're doing well at the moment. Went out for my walk with the group this morning, my car was saying -2c when it came out of the garage, by the time I got a couple of miles down the road it said -4c! At 10am!! However it was a beautiful morning with a really blue sky and not a cloud in sight and not a breath of wind. We soon warmed up after we'd walked a bit. Sun's gone down now so it's getting very cold again, I think we're in for another very cold night. Roll on spring!


Sorry, this made me smile, when it gets that warm here this time of year, everyone is excited to get outside in the warm weather????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, you come up with the cutest sweater designs, they look like the start of poodles to me.

Daralene, I've also been reading the lace party about double knitting. I always look at the newest pictures & that has taken me there several times to their interesting projects, just not enough time to keep up there as well as here. DH has a vest that has double layer sections for about 4", then the 2 layers are knit together for an inch or 2, then another double layer section. He says it's so warm but much lighter than. The one I made him with heavy yarn, after reading the lace party, I now think I understand how it was made.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> not even a hair. her mouth is as nasty as ever to her family - to every one else she is as sweet as pie. --- sam


I have often accused my DD of this. She says she doesn't mean to come across that way. Things do get better, but she still slips every once in a while.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

love the Rose City Roller sock Nikki. I've downloaded the pattern to try myself.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry, this made me smile, when it gets that warm here this time of year, everyone is excited to get outside in the warm weather????


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love this...made me think of sweet Alice (my dog).



Swedenme said:


> My knitting is making me smile just now , they are supposed to be little dogs


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My knitting is making me smile just now , they are supposed to be little dogs


They look like dogs! Very cute!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, you come up with the cutest sweater designs, they look like the start of poodles to me.
> 
> Daralene, I've also been reading the lace party about double knitting. I always look at the newest pictures & that has taken me there several times to their interesting projects, just not enough time to keep up there as well as here. DH has a vest that has double layer sections for about 4", then the 2 layers are knit together for an inch or 2, then another double layer section. He says it's so warm but much lighter than. The one I made him with heavy yarn, after reading the lace party, I now think I understand how it was made.


Remind me of Kaye Jo s little dog :sm01:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Love the socks also!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! There by Tuesday, that's great service, here it would take 2 weeks????Great sock, such a cheery color


One of the benefits of using Amazon prime, 2 day shipping.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I hadn't quite understood what was going on with the Pussy hats that some of you had been making. I just thought it was the latest fashion statement. I think I had been skimming a bit too fast through recent posts. However, when the Sunday papers arrived this morning, with pictures of the Washington march, all suddenly became clear! Perhaps the biggest knitted opinion piece since Madame Defarge took her stand in Paris. There were pictures too of marches in London and elsewhere, but I didn't spot any knitted headwear!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> One of the benefits of using Amazon prime, 2 day shipping.


At a price! I cancelled my Prime membership when it went up to £79 a year. Most of the 'extras' they offered, such as Netflix, were things I didn't want anyway. Much cheaper to pay for fast delivery on the rare occasions when it is important and save the money the rest of the time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My knitting is making me smile just now , they are supposed to be little dogs


Cute, they look like little poodles, Ryssa would approve. lol :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Remind me of Kaye Jo s little dog :sm01:


LOL! :sm02:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Anyone in the UK watch Countryfile tonight? There was a very interesting feature on a small farm in Dorset that sheared their own sheep and then had the fleece cleaned and spun into knitting yarn. isleyarns.co.uk. Beautiful wool but prices to match!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> At a price! I cancelled my Prime membership when it went up to £79 a year. Most of the 'extras' they offered, such as Netflix, were things I didn't want anyway. Much cheaper to pay for fast delivery on the rare occasions when it is important and save the money the rest of the time.


I have Amazon Prime too but I think it just depends on the individual as to whether it's worth the annual fee or not, I use it enough that it is, but I know many people that it wouldn't make sense for.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

If you are all wondering where the snow has all gone it's in the Sahara desert they've got over a metre of the stuff most they have had in over 40 years


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Cute, they look like little poodles, Ryssa would approve. lol :sm24:


I agree, very cute Sonja.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Kathleendoris said:


> At a price! I cancelled my Prime membership when it went up to £79 a year. Most of the 'extras' they offered, such as Netflix, were things I didn't want anyway. Much cheaper to pay for fast delivery on the rare occasions when it is important and save the money the rest of the time.


True, if you don't use it often, the price isn't worth it. But, I use it enough that it ends up a savings for me. For one thing, I can get my pets food cheaper from them than from the pet store, and I don't have to worry about hauling a 24 lb bag of food home. I also used it at Christmas time to send gift baskets to my parents and other family that live out of state. I use to go through places like FTD, but their shipping prices are rediculous. They will also do gift wrapping on a lot of items too.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I have Amazon Prime too but I think it just depends on the individual as to whether it's worth the annual fee or not, I use it enough that it is, but I know many people that it wouldn't make sense for.


Yes, absolutely! Most of the extras didn't appeal to me at all. On most Amazon orders, I can still get free delivery within 2-3 days on my goods, which is usually good enough. If I want something urgently, I am happy to pay. I felt very aggrieved when they more or less doubled the price of the Prime membership, but included 'free' things that I didn't want. I was happy the way things were. I expressed my opinion by cancelling my membership. If you want Netflix and free ebooks (I could never find anything on offer that I wanted to read), or if you frequently buy goods from Amazon, it is obviously a good deal, but not for me.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I am feeling well and truly, not to put too fine a point on it, stuffed. We often have a roast on Sunday evening, but I rarely make more than one course, as we no longer have the appetite for huge quantities of food. This week however, M&S had one of their 'Dine in for a Tenner' deals, where you get a main course, a side dish, a dessert and a bottle of wine for two people for £10. I bought a chicken (there is enough left for another meal plus some soup), roast vegetables, two apple tarts and a bottle of wine. I added extra vegetables, some cream for the tarts, and we had a 'better' bottle of wine, but it was still a good value meal. 

I don't know how well known M&S (Marks and Spencer) are outside the UK. I suppose the briefest description would be as a somewhat upmarket chain store. At one time they were making major inroads into Europe. When my daughter lived in France, the local branch was the place to shop, and I could buy whiskey there for less than the price at home. Then they hit a difficult patch, and closed most of their overseas branches, although I seem to remember hearing that they have returned to Paris. Maybe I imagined that? They used to be be very strong on clothing - most British women were said to wear M&S knickers, but these days, they seem to have lost the plot rather on clothes, but are seen as a source of high quality food. Not cheap, but they have offers which make it possible to have an occasional treat!

Time to sit back and enjoy Endeavour while I digest my meal!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, you come up with the cutest sweater designs, they look like the start of poodles to me.
> 
> Daralene, I've also been reading the lace party about double knitting. I always look at the newest pictures & that has taken me there several times to their interesting projects, just not enough time to keep up there as well as here. DH has a vest that has double layer sections for about 4", then the 2 layers are knit together for an inch or 2, then another double layer section. He says it's so warm but much lighter than. The one I made him with heavy yarn, after reading the lace party, I now think I understand how it was made.


Thank you Bonnie wasn't sure what I was putting there went from giraffes to dinosaurs then decided on cats and when I started they turned into dogs


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love this...made me think of sweet Alice (my dog).


Thank you Gwen, your Alice is more cute


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> They look like dogs! Very cute!


Thank you Pammie


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have Amazon Prime and do use it often. I just ordered some Maybelline 24 hour lipstick. DD says it works well, but not 24 hours if you eat or drink. Last year I ordered the thing for TV, but haven't even installed it! I need to do it because some of my friends have recommended shows to watch.

Joy, how is the baby?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, absolutely! Most of the extras didn't appeal to me at all. On most Amazon orders, I can still get free delivery within 2-3 days on my goods, which is usually good enough. If I want something urgently, I am happy to pay. I felt very aggrieved when they more or less doubled the price of the Prime membership, but included 'free' things that I didn't want. I was happy the way things were. I expressed my opinion by cancelling my membership. If you want Netflix and free ebooks (I could never find anything on offer that I wanted to read), or if you frequently buy goods from Amazon, it is obviously a good deal, but not for me.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am feeling well and truly, not to put too fine a point on it, stuffed. We often have a roast on Sunday evening, but I rarely make more than one course, as we no longer have the appetite for huge quantities of food. This week however, M&S had one of their 'Dine in for a Tenner' deals, where you get a main course, a side dish, a dessert and a bottle of wine for two people for £10. I bought a chicken (there is enough left for another meal plus some soup), roast vegetables, two apple tarts and a bottle of wine. I added extra vegetables, some cream for the tarts, and we had a 'better' bottle of wine, but it was still a good value meal.
> 
> I don't know how well known M&S (Marks and Spencer) are outside the UK. I suppose the briefest description would be as a somewhat upmarket chain store. At one time they were making major inroads into Europe. When my daughter lived in France, the local branch was the place to shop, and I could buy whiskey there for less than the price at home. Then they hit a difficult patch, and closed most of their overseas branches, although I seem to remember hearing that they have returned to Paris. Maybe I imagined that? They used to be be very strong on clothing - most British women were said to wear M&S knickers, but these days, they seem to have lost the plot rather on clothes, but are seen as a source of high quality food. Not cheap, but they have offers which make it possible to have an occasional treat!
> 
> Time to sit back and enjoy Endeavour while I digest my meal!


Yum!! That sounds like a great meal and at a pretty darn good price. I need another cuppa coffee, I just ate but your Sunday evening meal is making me drool. :sm12:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> My knitting is making me smile just now , they are supposed to be little dogs


Very cute


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Bonnie wasn't sure what I was putting there went from giraffes to dinosaurs then decided on cats and when I started they turned into dogs


LOL! Sometimes our knitting decides what it wants to be.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

angelam said:


> Anyone in the UK watch Countryfile tonight? There was a very interesting feature on a small farm in Dorset that sheared their own sheep and then had the fleece cleaned and spun into knitting yarn. isleyarns.co.uk. Beautiful wool but prices to match!!


I did and thought it was great :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> One of the benefits of using Amazon prime, 2 day shipping.


I think " express shipping" to my part of the world still takes at least 7'days & costs an arm & 2 legs????


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> I have Amazon Prime too but I think it just depends on the individual as to whether it's worth the annual fee or not, I use it enough that it is, but I know many people that it wouldn't make sense for.


We have it as we have to drive long distances to shops. It is cheaper than petrol!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> True, if you don't use it often, the price isn't worth it. But, I use it enough that it ends up a savings for me. For one thing, I can get my pets food cheaper from them than from the pet store, and I don't have to worry about hauling a 24 lb bag of food home. I also used it at Christmas time to send gift baskets to my parents and other family that live out of state. I use to go through places like FTD, but their shipping prices are rediculous. They will also do gift wrapping on a lot of items too.


I did it realize you could do all that with it. My youngest son has it but not sure what he buys. Not so much lately, he's spending all his money on his cows now, not so much disposable income????Which is maybe a good thing


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am feeling well and truly, not to put too fine a point on it, stuffed. We often have a roast on Sunday evening, but I rarely make more than one course, as we no longer have the appetite for huge quantities of food. This week however, M&S had one of their 'Dine in for a Tenner' deals, where you get a main course, a side dish, a dessert and a bottle of wine for two people for £10. I bought a chicken (there is enough left for another meal plus some soup), roast vegetables, two apple tarts and a bottle of wine. I added extra vegetables, some cream for the tarts, and we had a 'better' bottle of wine, but it was still a good value meal.
> 
> I don't know how well known M&S (Marks and Spencer) are outside the UK. I suppose the briefest description would be as a somewhat upmarket chain store. At one time they were making major inroads into Europe. When my daughter lived in France, the local branch was the place to shop, and I could buy whiskey there for less than the price at home. Then they hit a difficult patch, and closed most of their overseas branches, although I seem to remember hearing that they have returned to Paris. Maybe I imagined that? They used to be be very strong on clothing - most British women were said to wear M&S knickers, but these days, they seem to have lost the plot rather on clothes, but are seen as a source of high quality food. Not cheap, but they have offers which make it possible to have an occasional treat!
> 
> Time to sit back and enjoy Endeavour while I digest my meal!


Sounds like a good deal. We don't have that store here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks great nursenikki - great color. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

me too - it is not going to do her any good in the future - one of these days she is going to slip up and her 'friends' are going to see her for what she really is. sometimes i just want to give her a backhand and then kick her for falling. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear that Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we did have some nice sunshine today and it was almost 60° again today. it really was pleasant when i went over to heidi's for breakfast. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Same up here too chilly chilly chilly but at least with a bit of sun shine it does make the say feel better


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and they look lkke little dogs. so cute sonja. can hardly wait to see the rest of it. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> My knitting is making me smile just now , they are supposed to be little dogs


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bailee never slips up. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> I have often accused my DD of this. She says she doesn't mean to come across that way. Things do get better, but she still slips every once in a while.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DX8759A/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

This is the needle I ordered, hope it's a good one... Figured I should go with metal vs wood, as apparently I must put a lot of pressure on the needle to bend it out of shape.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My knitting is making me smile just now , they are supposed to be little dogs


Adorable!

We went up to visit his DD, who goes back to Oregon this afternoon and is now officially moved there. Now he is watching football and I'm going to knit.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Adorable!
> 
> We went up to visit his DD, who goes back to Oregon this afternoon and is now officially moved there. Now he is watching football and I'm going to knit.


Your & Bubs kids sure are spread across the country. Is it only your DD that lives with you who is close? I would be sad to be so far from my kids


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

makes it $16.0816- i wonder what shipping would be. i don't often pay that much for yarn but think a scarf out of it would be wonderful. --- sam



angelam said:


> Anyone in the UK watch Countryfile tonight? There was a very interesting feature on a small farm in Dorset that sheared their own sheep and then had the fleece cleaned and spun into knitting yarn. isleyarns.co.uk. Beautiful wool but prices to match!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I got this in my email, thought you might get a smile


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> some people can't read. --- sam
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/worlds-toughest-bridge.htm?utm_source=nl


Oh I watched this one and couldn't believe how many drove into this bridge.
Perhaps they should paint bright unhappy faces alone the overhang, then again these drivers wouldn't understand that either. "ouch!!!!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> i didn't realize they had portable computers this early. --- sam
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/compaq-portable-computer-john-cleese.htm?utm_source=nl


Love John Cleese he's always funny. ????????????????????????


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

High 70's in Hawaii. 

Watching the Packers Slaughter while crocheting afghan for our Priest.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

oneapril said:


> Hi, kiwifrau, I wanted to tell you, from last week's TP, how lovely your coffee table is, and such a timeless design. And I am so pleased for you that you could find it and get it back...a piece of your history with your DH. That is so special for you!♡


Thank You. I am sitting in my LR on my iPad reading KTP and admiring my husbands workmanship, yes makes me happy and a wee bit sad too, but all good and that's what counts.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> The square looks great! I may have to start mine even though I don't really have the yarn!


Thanks. I'm not sure I'm going to use this colour but wanted to start it anyway.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got this in my email, thought you might get a smile


It did. I am off to bed chuckling :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Mel, so glad that Gage is feeling better. I understand about the TV. My bedroom TV has been acting up, but I just haven't wanted to be on the phone long enough to have the cable company decide if it is the box or my TV. It is fairly new, so a little upset about it. Since I have lived alone a long time, I usually have the TV on. My sister doesn't leave hers on unless DH or DSs want it on! She likes the peace and quiet!


I'm like you. I always have the TV on and when I go out, it keeps Candy company.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is looking lovely Liz. Of course I love the color too! Can't wait to see an entire afghan!


Thanks, Gwenie. I only have a few more rows to do. Still haven't decided on all the colours.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> makes it $16.0816- i wonder what shipping would be. i don't often pay that much for yarn but think a scarf out of it would be wonderful. --- sam


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they have quite an online store with some lovely men's clothing. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> I am feeling well and truly, not to put too fine a point on it, stuffed. We often have a roast on Sunday evening, but I rarely make more than one course, as we no longer have the appetite for huge quantities of food. This week however, M&S had one of their 'Dine in for a Tenner' deals, where you get a main course, a side dish, a dessert and a bottle of wine for two people for £10. I bought a chicken (there is enough left for another meal plus some soup), roast vegetables, two apple tarts and a bottle of wine. I added extra vegetables, some cream for the tarts, and we had a 'better' bottle of wine, but it was still a good value meal.
> 
> I don't know how well known M&S (Marks and Spencer) are outside the UK. I suppose the briefest description would be as a somewhat upmarket chain store. At one time they were making major inroads into Europe. When my daughter lived in France, the local branch was the place to shop, and I could buy whiskey there for less than the price at home. Then they hit a difficult patch, and closed most of their overseas branches, although I seem to remember hearing that they have returned to Paris. Maybe I imagined that? They used to be be very strong on clothing - most British women were said to wear M&S knickers, but these days, they seem to have lost the plot rather on clothes, but are seen as a source of high quality food. Not cheap, but they have offers which make it possible to have an occasional treat!
> 
> Time to sit back and enjoy Endeavour while I digest my meal!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh I watched this one and couldn't believe how many drove into this bridge.
> Perhaps they should paint bright unhappy faces alone the overhang, then again these drivers wouldn't understand that either. "ouch!!!!


They'd be so busy looking at the faces they'd still crash into the bridge!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> He'll take a picture when he goes back out to the garage and send it to me so I can post.
> 
> Closest place with classes or anything is in Denver, they do some classes at the college, but he's out on the road when they have them, so he's watching YouTube and I need to get him a few books.
> Got him a kit for Christmas to get him started and then the little sports shop in Scottsbluff is closing because the owners are retiring, so I ran in and got him a bunch of wire and threads, I'll go back in on Thursday when we are there and get him some more.


Lookin' good.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

oneapril said:


> Wow, Kiwi! You have been energetic! Go girl!!


Not so energetic today, but put another coating of dry wall plaster on a couple of the large holes, will sand tomorrow or Tuesday then wash the walls again. So much glue, Boo Hoo! Just taking my time now as I did overdo it a little, lol! Main thing is that the worst part is done. I enjoy painting so am looking forward to starting that. It's only a small Powder Room about 6' x 10' shouldn't take too long to do that. Plus the ceiling. ????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen & Ev, I just saw on the news that you may be in the path of tornados. I hope everyone stays safe


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Wow, had a lot of pages to read tonight. But caught up now. Next time on will be Sunday, as I pick up a load north of Montgomery, AL tomorrow pm that goes to Laredo for delivery Monday. Should be an easy drive as only 1000 miles and plenty of time. May need to read on phone as wifi has been slow and service in Laredo isn't great.
> 
> ...


I don't have a motor home so I'm wondering if there is another Liz on here and I've just missed seeing her.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Finished tonight. I have to sew in ends and add face. Then I have to make a boy pair for the same person.☺☺☺


Very nice, Mel.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I just got a difficult text from a friend/former coworker that told me her son just died. I don't know any details. He is a teenager.


That is so sad.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

5:20pm and I have been absent. But it was because of a good day. Gage went to a bday party yesterday and I went next door to a person's I have befriended. Her son and mine have played together etc. We got to chatting and I was already feeling like decisions and choices I had made throughout the week were good. She totally backed that up. I got the 10 am and never left til 8pm. Lots of chatting. Supporting eachother. Was a great day. I am going to get my last few items from Gregs as soon as I can and then I am backing away. For Gages sake and mine. My heart and my head finally got together in order for me to come to the decision. 

So I am feeling much happier and another of my friends came by and said what's going on you're behaving different. And it's good. ????

Greg did stop by and I was just more pleasant and not the weepy love needing girl I have been. He kept looking at me and I said what? He's like you're being weird. I just kinda giggled and said oh?!????????

Anyways I have beef stew in the crock pot. Finished my messy bun hat for my friend and slept better the last 2 nights then I have in ages. Probably a relief to my system to not be down and sad all the time. I know I will have bad days but I am confident in my decision and I am going to start taking care of me. Love all you for being here for me no matter what mood I am in or how much I vent.❤❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are very funny bonnie - thanks for sharing. i especially like the last one. great play on words. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I got this in my email, thought you might get a smile


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i could tolerate high 70's - send some this way. Avery will be happy if green bay wins. --- sam



Teddy bear said:


> High 70's in Hawaii.
> 
> Watching the Packers Slaughter while crocheting afghan for our Priest.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> My knitting is making me smile just now , they are supposed to be little dogs


They are little dogs, looking really cute.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I just learned from another friend that it was a suicide death. He was 15 years old and seemed to be in good spirits at school today. It is important to let family and friends know that they are loved and appreciated for who they are instead of who we think they should be.


How difficult this must be for the family. Condolences to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think she just goofed - it was grandma sherry i think. --- sam



budasha said:


> I don't have a motor home so I'm wondering if there is another Liz on here and I've just missed seeing her.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just had the BBQ from hell, the wind is blowing like mad, then there's rain coming amidst the cooking, results .... cremated sausages and charcoal potatoes, and for the entree, good tasting mussels in a very blackened pot ( my best copper bottom one too). Not exactly haute cuisine lol! It was edible.. just, with plenty of tomato sauce. Can't complain,at least he tried and I didn't have to do dinner for once, and didn't have to call the fire brigade!.


 :sm16:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is lovely liz - how difficult is it to get started. i have never done a square like that. i need to go yarn shopping. --- sam


I had to go to youTube to get the instructions for the cast on but after several tries, I got it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the hat looks great melody. great decision on your part - one always feels better when a decision is finally made. we have your back always. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> 5:20pm and I have been absent. But it was because of a good day. Gage went to a bday party yesterday and I went next door to a person's I have befriended. Her son and mine have played together etc. We got to chatting and I was already feeling like decisions and choices I had made throughout the week were good. She totally backed that up. I got the 10 am and never left til 8pm. Lots of chatting. Supporting eachother. Was a great day. I am going to get my last few items from Gregs as soon as I can and then I am backing away. For Gages sake and mine. My heart and my head finally got together in order for me to come to the decision.
> 
> So I am feeling much happier and another of my friends came by and said what's going on you're behaving different. And it's good. ????
> 
> ...


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am feeling well and truly, not to put too fine a point on it, stuffed. We often have a roast on Sunday evening, but I rarely make more than one course, as we no longer have the appetite for huge quantities of food. This week however, M&S had one of their 'Dine in for a Tenner' deals, where you get a main course, a side dish, a dessert and a bottle of wine for two people for £10. I bought a chicken (there is enough left for another meal plus some soup), roast vegetables, two apple tarts and a bottle of wine. I added extra vegetables, some cream for the tarts, and we had a 'better' bottle of wine, but it was still a good value meal.
> 
> I don't know how well known M&S (Marks and Spencer) are outside the UK. I suppose the briefest description would be as a somewhat upmarket chain store. At one time they were making major inroads into Europe. When my daughter lived in France, the local branch was the place to shop, and I could buy whiskey there for less than the price at home. Then they hit a difficult patch, and closed most of their overseas branches, although I seem to remember hearing that they have returned to Paris. Maybe I imagined that? They used to be be very strong on clothing - most British women were said to wear M&S knickers, but these days, they seem to have lost the plot rather on clothes, but are seen as a source of high quality food. Not cheap, but they have offers which make it possible to have an occasional treat!
> 
> Time to sit back and enjoy Endeavour while I digest my meal!


Sounds really delicious. There usd to be M&S store here in Toronto, don't know is it's still there or not. Yes they had fantastic underwear and really well made but also expensive.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It looks lovely Liz


Thank you.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

angelam said:


> They'd be so busy looking at the faces they'd still crash into the bridge!!


Right on!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Anyone in the UK watch Countryfile tonight? There was a very interesting feature on a small farm in Dorset that sheared their own sheep and then had the fleece cleaned and spun into knitting yarn. isleyarns.co.uk. Beautiful wool but prices to match!!


Only week I miss it ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> I agree, very cute Sonja.


Thank you Joy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> Yes Sam I've been to some of those places. The one still sitting on my bucket list is Portmeirion (the last one). It was the setting for a TV series in the 60s called The Prisoner. An actor called Patrick McGoohan played the lead.


I watched that program. Really liked Patrick McG.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 5:20pm and I have been absent. But it was because of a good day. Gage went to a bday party yesterday and I went next door to a person's I have befriended. Her son and mine have played together etc. We got to chatting and I was already feeling like decisions and choices I had made throughout the week were good. She totally backed that up. I got the 10 am and never left til 8pm. Lots of chatting. Supporting eachother. Was a great day. I am going to get my last few items from Gregs as soon as I can and then I am backing away. For Gages sake and mine. My heart and my head finally got together in order for me to come to the decision.
> 
> So I am feeling much happier and another of my friends came by and said what's going on you're behaving different. And it's good. ????
> 
> ...


Good to hear you sounding so positive Mel. When you come to a decision and feel it's the right one it's a great weight off your mind. It's good that you have a neighbour that you can chat too whenever you feel you need some company. Lots of love and hugs to you and Gage.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Your & Bubs kids sure are spread across the country. Is it only your DD that lives with you who is close? I would be sad to be so far from my kids


Yes, just my youngest is here now, and yes, I'm sad about it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Beverooni said:


> My grocery list just quadrupled. Thanks! They all sound yummy.


Welcome to our Tea Party.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> We have it as we have to drive long distances to shops. It is cheaper than petrol!


Same with us.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is looking really good, Liz!


Thanks, Julie. I'm still looking for yarn to complete the project.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Mel, you are starting to feel better because the decision you made must have been the right one, even though so very difficult. Keep on just doing your best day to day and things will get even easier as you'll be more settled inside. Best wishes to you and Gage.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, you go woman!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am feeling well and truly, not to put too fine a point on it, stuffed. We often have a roast on Sunday evening, but I rarely make more than one course, as we no longer have the appetite for huge quantities of food. This week however, M&S had one of their 'Dine in for a Tenner' deals, where you get a main course, a side dish, a dessert and a bottle of wine for two people for £10. I bought a chicken (there is enough left for another meal plus some soup), roast vegetables, two apple tarts and a bottle of wine. I added extra vegetables, some cream for the tarts, and we had a 'better' bottle of wine, but it was still a good value meal.
> 
> I don't know how well known M&S (Marks and Spencer) are outside the UK. I suppose the briefest description would be as a somewhat upmarket chain store. At one time they were making major inroads into Europe. When my daughter lived in France, the local branch was the place to shop, and I could buy whiskey there for less than the price at home. Then they hit a difficult patch, and closed most of their overseas branches, although I seem to remember hearing that they have returned to Paris. Maybe I imagined that? They used to be be very strong on clothing - most British women were said to wear M&S knickers, but these days, they seem to have lost the plot rather on clothes, but are seen as a source of high quality food. Not cheap, but they have offers which make it possible to have an occasional treat!
> 
> Time to sit back and enjoy Endeavour while I digest my meal!


 Sounds like you had a lovely meal . Remember the M&S adverts for their dine in for a tenner a few years back they were awful can't remember who did the voice over but do remember comedians making jokes about them 
We usually have Sunday lunch about 2ish just a habit I got into from my MIL and still do it for some reason 
I too watched Morse instead of call the midwife will watch that during the week sometime


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> 5:20pm and I have been absent. But it was because of a good day. Gage went to a bday party yesterday and I went next door to a person's I have befriended. Her son and mine have played together etc. We got to chatting and I was already feeling like decisions and choices I had made throughout the week were good. She totally backed that up. I got the 10 am and never left til 8pm. Lots of chatting. Supporting eachother. Was a great day. I am going to get my last few items from Gregs as soon as I can and then I am backing away. For Gages sake and mine. My heart and my head finally got together in order for me to come to the decision.
> 
> So I am feeling much happier and another of my friends came by and said what's going on you're behaving different. And it's good. ????
> 
> ...


Difficult decision, but a positive one for yourself and Gage, "YOU GO GAL", you are #1, Gage #2. Greg is last.

Hopefully now you will be much happier now that you don't have all the separation unhappiness weighing you down. You will also find if you are happier Gage will be too.

Glad to read you have made a new friend close by.

Keep smiling, life has finally taken a huge step in the right direction for you.
????????????????????????

Forgot to say how pretty the ponytail hat is. ????????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Mel, you are starting to feel better because the decision you made must have been the right one, even though so very difficult. Keep on just doing your best day to day and things will get even easier as you'll be more settled inside. Best wishes to you and Gage.


I agree and am glad you've reached a solid decision. I know what a load off that is, and it makes other things easier, too.

He's turned the channel from the game--it's too one sided to be interesting.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Very cute


Thank you Norma , I've been reading some of the lace party this week as I'm going to learn double knitting , there is a lovely baby blanket I would like to knit and then maybe an afghan that I put on my to do list when I first learned to knit bit beyond me then but maybe not now . Hopefully :sm02:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> me too - it is not going to do her any good in the future - one of these days she is going to slip up and her 'friends' are going to see her for what she really is. sometimes i just want to give her a backhand and then kick her for falling. --- sam


That's what happened to my brother he was downright nasty to some of his family but his friends all thought he was great till some of them started seeing his true self


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Don't misunderstand me, I love my cat but I am so tired of said cat. We have dark wood floors, cat has about 3 inch long white fur and he is going through a major molt. I can't get the floor swept until there is fur it. I comb him frequently, usually daily. I will be so happy when this molt is finished!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> and they look lkke little dogs. so cute sonja. can hardly wait to see the rest of it. --- sam


I'm using very soft 4 ply yarn and trying to decide if it's suitable for a hat,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Adorable!
> 
> We went up to visit his DD, who goes back to Oregon this afternoon and is now officially moved there. Now he is watching football and I'm going to knit.


Thank you Sorlenna
Must be hard when kids move far away


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> 5:20pm and I have been absent. But it was because of a good day. Gage went to a bday party yesterday and I went next door to a person's I have befriended. Her son and mine have played together etc. We got to chatting and I was already feeling like decisions and choices I had made throughout the week were good. She totally backed that up. I got the 10 am and never left til 8pm. Lots of chatting. Supporting eachother. Was a great day. I am going to get my last few items from Gregs as soon as I can and then I am backing away. For Gages sake and mine. My heart and my head finally got together in order for me to come to the decision.
> 
> So I am feeling much happier and another of my friends came by and said what's going on you're behaving different. And it's good. ????
> 
> ...


Good for you Mel 
I think you are making the right decision for you and Gage , hope you can both now be less stressed , a lot more happier and have many more good days ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> They are little dogs, looking really cute.


Thank you Lynette


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

gagesmom said:


> 5:20pm and I have been absent. But it was because of a good day. Gage went to a bday party yesterday and I went next door to a person's I have befriended. Her son and mine have played together etc. We got to chatting and I was already feeling like decisions and choices I had made throughout the week were good. She totally backed that up. I got the 10 am and never left til 8pm. Lots of chatting. Supporting eachother. Was a great day. I am going to get my last few items from Gregs as soon as I can and then I am backing away. For Gages sake and mine. My heart and my head finally got together in order for me to come to the decision.
> 
> So I am feeling much happier and another of my friends came by and said what's going on you're behaving different. And it's good. ????
> 
> ...


Good for you, taking care of yourself! It's hard to do, but we can't take care of others if we don't take care of ourselves first. It's like the thing with the oxygen mask in an airplane, you have to put yours on first before helping anyone else.

The hat looks great too!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Slept close to 11 hours last night and boy do I feel rested now. We've been having heavy rain throughout the night and thunderstorms this morning. Gracie loves to go out in the rain, silly dog. Definitely a water dog. Her fur is curled and wavy from snout to tail.


She does look wet but not unhappy. :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Won't send another pic of gracie but let me say she just went outside in the rain and rolled in the dirt/mud! What was white fur is now black!!! What a mess!!!


Oh,too bad. I just let Candy out and she came back smelling stinky. Don't know what she got into.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Now that would have been pretty special for you. What a pity you didn't get any photos though. I watched Dame Maggie Smith last night in The Lady in the Van movie, such a different role to her Downton Abbey one. She's such a good actress.


What did you think of the movie? I was wondering if I should rent it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Caught up again!
> I am sure Hannah will excel in whatever she ends up doing next year. Gracie is a little sweetheart, can only imagine what she looked like when rolled in mud.
> Liz, I love both the design and colour of your square; can't wait to see when you have more done.
> Hi to all the newcomers, drop in any time.
> ...


Thanks for the comments about my square. It is not my design but from a knit along. We'll be getting patterns monthly.

Where is the Crafters' Destash sale? Anywhere near me?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> that looks like a perfect vacation spot - quiet and peaceful. definitely - that one should be added. --- sam


There are so many beautiful places to visit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got this in my email, thought you might get a smile


And the top one is oh so right! Nothing like hay in the bra for pain, and it's worst when they actually penetrate and you have to dig out hay splinters. :sm22: Had to dig them out of my arms more times than I can remember.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i know this is a lot of money for a pattern but this just screams Christmas present. --- sam
> 
> https://www.purlsoho.com/purl-soho-goods/purl-soho-patterns/botanical-yoke-pullover-pattern.html


It is a lovely sweater.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marking spot. Working on Coffee Shop Wrap; like the way it is coming along and it is a really easy pattern. Using the yarn and colors listed in the pattern; there are 5 colors. TTYL


That is lovely, Gwen.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I've been watching Wallander, the English-language version with Kenneth Branagh. I think this is a new series, and I found it better than the last one. Not the most cheerful viewing on which to end the day, but I am off to bed anyway. Goodnight, all!


I like Wallander but don't see it listed here.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Can't wait to get home (not really, am in Paradise - Hawaii) and cook some of the recipes.
> 
> Great to put in slow cooker and then knit.


Welcome. Lucky you to be in Paradise.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> I thought Caron cakes are machine washable? How much wool do they have?


It is 80% acrylic and 20% wool.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I caught up on today's posts. I have been extremely tired today. I did manage to get some laundry done and a little bit of knitting. I am just too tired to focus on anything today.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Fell asleep watching the Mavs and Lakers. It was also very one sided. Thankfully, on the Mavs side! We really like to beat the Lakers. Then I watched the Packers get slaughtered. Cowboys nation will be very happy! Now I'm watching Steelers vs Patriots. I guess I want the Steelers to win since I have friends that are huge fans.

We have a neighborhood email that gives info or sells/give things away. When I opened up email, I saw that someone was giving away a Little Tykes basketball goal. I figured it was gone, but Bailey and I went to check. It was still there so I took it home. A little faded, but the boys will love it. It will be perfect for them when it is a little warmer. I've got to hose it down, but I think it will work.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Teddy Bear, welcome, enjoy paradise.


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> Sounds really delicious. There usd to be M&S store here in Toronto, don't know is it's still there or not. Yes they had fantastic underwear and really well made but also expensive.


Fairly expensive here to but the clothes used to be really good quality then they moved it all abroad and now clothes are made in the same places as other shops that sell clothes a lot cheaper and the quality is not as good


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice to have you drop in, nitchik! Is that your dear kitty in festive headwear, in your avatar?



nitchik said:


> Wow! Am coming a bit late to the Tea party, and totally thrilled to learn about red lentil pasta! Never heard of it before! Really hoping that this situation is only temporary (doc thinks there's a chance it may be, but we have to do the tests and all) and that is I'm suddenly experiencing what seems to be gluten intolerance. (You do not want to know the symptoms, LOL!) Oh, and the same with milk  But gluten is the more severe issue.
> So, thanks for something else I can eat!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> My knitting is making me smile just now , they are supposed to be little dogs


I'm smiling too, Sonja!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I've got cranberries in the freezer so I might just make that cranberry pie. It sounds easy and good. Also like the smothered pork chops. Need to buy those.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> some people can't read. --- sam
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/worlds-toughest-bridge.htm?utm_source=nl


Some people are really stupid. We had one of those try to cross the bridge with his dump box in the upright position. Needless to say, he left the box behind.


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Liz, the sale is in Napanee. It is a small town with Kingston being the closest city.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DX8759A/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> This is the needle I ordered, hope it's a good one... Figured I should go with metal vs wood, as apparently I must put a lot of pressure on the needle to bend it out of shape.


I have a couple friends that use those and love them, so it should be a good needle.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Beautiful, Liz!


Thanks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not a golfer, but thought this was funny- from mjs:-
> 
> A nun walks into the Mother Superior's office and plunks down into a chair. She lets out a sigh, heavy with frustration.
> "What troubles you, Sister?" asked the Mother Superior. "I thought this was the day you spent with your family."
> ...


Good one :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> not even a hair. her mouth is as nasty as ever to her family - to every one else she is as sweet as pie. --- sam


That's too bad, Sam.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Some people are really stupid. We had one of those try to cross the bridge with his dump box in the upright position. Needless to say, he left the box behind.


Yes, they are! I think there are more each day!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Beautiful! What a lovely afghan this will be..


I'm looking forward to the various patterns.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

What a pretty colour!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My knitting is making me smile just now , they are supposed to be little dogs


Cute. I can see the dogs with floppy ears.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got this in my email, thought you might get a smile


Cute.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, forgot to say, good job on hat.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 5:20pm and I have been absent. But it was because of a good day. Gage went to a bday party yesterday and I went next door to a person's I have befriended. Her son and mine have played together etc. We got to chatting and I was already feeling like decisions and choices I had made throughout the week were good. She totally backed that up. I got the 10 am and never left til 8pm. Lots of chatting. Supporting eachother. Was a great day. I am going to get my last few items from Gregs as soon as I can and then I am backing away. For Gages sake and mine. My heart and my head finally got together in order for me to come to the decision.
> 
> So I am feeling much happier and another of my friends came by and said what's going on you're behaving different. And it's good. ????
> 
> ...


So glad that you have made a new friend. It's good to have someone support you. I'm glad that you have decided to move forward. It's just what you need to do.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Liz, the sale is in Napanee. It is a small town with Kingston being the closest city.


Oh, too bad. I'm familiar with Napanee, having worked in Morrisburg and Cornwall. Used to drive by there. Also spent lots of time in Kingston but it's too far to drive at this time of year.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> and i taught english - two addicts --- sam


So did I, Sam. Some days it is all I can do to keep my ''teacher'' mode from kicking in when I should keep quiet. Then I try to remember that I also taught history/social studies, French, etc., etc. and hopefully the moment has passed. :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:

Ohio Joy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Well, I'm finally caught up so I'll go and knit for a while. Back later.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Just had an email, one of my neighbors sons wife just had a baby girl. Hurrah! She must be so happy as she only has Grandsons, who are just as precious, but oh to have a little Granddaughter is wonderful.
No details on weight or name as of yet but I am happy for them all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree; I use it quite a bit so well worth it for me.



Poledra65 said:


> I have Amazon Prime too but I think it just depends on the individual as to whether it's worth the annual fee or not, I use it enough that it is, but I know many people that it wouldn't make sense for.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your meal sounds yummy and like a good occasional treat. I don't know if M&S are here in the states; I've never heard of them.



Kathleendoris said:


> I am feeling well and truly, not to put too fine a point on it, stuffed. We often have a roast on Sunday evening, but I rarely make more than one course, as we no longer have the appetite for huge quantities of food. This week however, M&S had one of their 'Dine in for a Tenner' deals, where you get a main course, a side dish, a dessert and a bottle of wine for two people for £10. I bought a chicken (there is enough left for another meal plus some soup), roast vegetables, two apple tarts and a bottle of wine. I added extra vegetables, some cream for the tarts, and we had a 'better' bottle of wine, but it was still a good value meal.
> 
> I don't know how well known M&S (Marks and Spencer) are outside the UK. I suppose the briefest description would be as a somewhat upmarket chain store. At one time they were making major inroads into Europe. When my daughter lived in France, the local branch was the place to shop, and I could buy whiskey there for less than the price at home. Then they hit a difficult patch, and closed most of their overseas branches, although I seem to remember hearing that they have returned to Paris. Maybe I imagined that? They used to be be very strong on clothing - most British women were said to wear M&S knickers, but these days, they seem to have lost the plot rather on clothes, but are seen as a source of high quality food. Not cheap, but they have offers which make it possible to have an occasional treat!
> 
> Time to sit back and enjoy Endeavour while I digest my meal!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've heard good things about this needle. I know you probably wanted to get it pretty quick but if you evern need or want more of them check out Handsomefibers.com. The carry them and other brands and their service is awesome. Free shipping in the US and prices not bad at all. Just wanted to share.



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DX8759A/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> This is the needle I ordered, hope it's a good one... Figured I should go with metal vs wood, as apparently I must put a lot of pressure on the needle to bend it out of shape.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Joy, how is the baby?


DGM says that the new baby, named Phoenix Willow, is beautiful. The surgeries originally scheduled for today and tomorrow have been postponed until Tuesday *IF* the ''purple sac''on her spine/back remains moist until then. The tissue on her skull will be removed by a separate team as the back surgery occurs. The doctors have labeled this sac as spina bifida. I've not had a chance to research that application of the diagnosis yet. Whatever the origin of the tissue protruding from the skull, no one has pronounced a space or missing area of brain tissue inside the skull as of yet.

DGM says that she resembles her older sister and brother, and they are handsome children. I will try to keep you all updated as news comes to me.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam the isleofyarn.co.uk lists two sites that offer it here in the states so shipping may not be too bad. Went to both sites and the first site the skein was 16.98 but the 2nd place offered a dk weight of Isle yarn for $10 (120 yds I think it was) The second site is located in Washington state.



thewren said:


> makes it $16.0816- i wonder what shipping would be. i don't often pay that much for yarn but think a scarf out of it would be wonderful. --- sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen & Ev, I just saw on the news that you may be in the path of tornados. I hope everyone stays safe


Ooh, I hope all are safe from tornados also.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

cute Bonnie, made me smile.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I got this in my email, thought you might get a smile


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> What did you think of the movie? I was wondering if I should rent it.


I found it funny and sad too, but brilliantly acted. Her portrayal was of the ultimate bag lady, with real attitude.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:
 

> I've heard good things about this needle. I know you probably wanted to get it pretty quick but if you evern need or want more of them check out Handsomefibers.com. The carry them and other brands and their service is awesome. Free shipping in the US and prices not bad at all. Just wanted to share.


Thank you, I will check them out


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

jheiens said:


> DGM says that the new baby, named Phoenix Willow, is beautiful. The surgeries originally scheduled for today and tomorrow have been postponed until Tuesday *IF* the ''purple sac''on her spine/back remains moist until then. The tissue on her skull will be removed by a separate team as the back surgery occurs. The doctors have labeled this sac as spina bifida. I've not had a chance to research that application of the diagnosis yet. Whatever the origin of the tissue protruding from the skull, no one has pronounced a space or missing area of brain tissue inside the skull as of yet.
> 
> DGM says that she resembles her older sister and brother, and they are handsome children. I will try to keep you all updated as news comes to me.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Beautiful name!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I read awhile back on the daily digest discussion of the caron cakes and someone said they did machine wash it on cold water and used a dryer on a low setting.



pacer said:


> It is 80% acrylic and 20% wool.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We are fine but my nephew's town, Albany, GA, got hit again. Thank goodness his home was not hit again though.



Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, I hope all are safe from tornados also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 5:20pm and I have been absent. But it was because of a good day. Gage went to a bday party yesterday and I went next door to a person's I have befriended. Her son and mine have played together etc. We got to chatting and I was already feeling like decisions and choices I had made throughout the week were good. She totally backed that up. I got the 10 am and never left til 8pm. Lots of chatting. Supporting eachother. Was a great day. I am going to get my last few items from Gregs as soon as I can and then I am backing away. For Gages sake and mine. My heart and my head finally got together in order for me to come to the decision.
> 
> So I am feeling much happier and another of my friends came by and said what's going on you're behaving different. And it's good. ????
> 
> ...


That's great Mel, you have some good friends and it's always good to feel that your decisions are valid ones. 
It's great that you are feeling more confident and sleeping better too. 
Onward and upward. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Don't misunderstand me, I love my cat but I am so tired of said cat. We have dark wood floors, cat has about 3 inch long white fur and he is going through a major molt. I can't get the floor swept until there is fur it. I comb him frequently, usually daily. I will be so happy when this molt is finished!


I'm completely with you on that, I have short haired cats but Lordy Lordy can they shed, I sweep up a good sized kitten every time I sweep, it gets old really fast. And I pull the crockpot out and have to wash it because it's covered in cat hair, and it's in a cupboard! Oh well...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm going to check out for now; wanting to do some knitting. TTYL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Oh,too bad. I just let Candy out and she came back smelling stinky. Don't know what she got into.


Oh no, no telling what she found, it's amazing how they can find stuff to roll in when you know there was nothing out there to get into.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I caught up on today's posts. I have been extremely tired today. I did manage to get some laundry done and a little bit of knitting. I am just too tired to focus on anything today.


Hopefully it's just part of getting the meds at the right level, if the body wants rest, rest, Sunday is a good day for it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Fell asleep watching the Mavs and Lakers. It was also very one sided. Thankfully, on the Mavs side! We really like to beat the Lakers. Then I watched the Packers get slaughtered. Cowboys nation will be very happy! Now I'm watching Steelers vs Patriots. I guess I want the Steelers to win since I have friends that are huge fans.
> 
> We have a neighborhood email that gives info or sells/give things away. When I opened up email, I saw that someone was giving away a Little Tykes basketball goal. I figured it was gone, but Bailey and I went to check. It was still there so I took it home. A little faded, but the boys will love it. It will be perfect for them when it is a little warmer. I've got to hose it down, but I think it will work.


Good job Mav's!!!! 
Yes, my BFF is from PA so she's a Dallas Cowboys fan and Pittsburg Steelers, so I'm rooting for Steelers, I'm not watching right now though. 
Great find, the boys will love it, I doubt it will bother them if it's a bit faded.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've heard good things about this needle. I know you probably wanted to get it pretty quick but if you evern need or want more of them check out Handsomefibers.com. The carry them and other brands and their service is awesome. Free shipping in the US and prices not bad at all. Just wanted to share.


JimmyBeans Wool is a good site too and will honor warranties from any needle companies even if you didn't buy it from them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> So did I, Sam. Some days it is all I can do to keep my ''teacher'' mode from kicking in when I should keep quiet. Then I try to remember that I also taught history/social studies, French, etc., etc. and hopefully the moment has passed. :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:
> 
> Ohio Joy


LOL! I have to bite my tongue out in public a lot too. lol


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> DGM says that the new baby, named Phoenix Willow, is beautiful. The surgeries originally scheduled for today and tomorrow have been postponed until Tuesday *IF* the ''purple sac''on her spine/back remains moist until then. The tissue on her skull will be removed by a separate team as the back surgery occurs. The doctors have labeled this sac as spina bifida. I've not had a chance to research that application of the diagnosis yet. Whatever the origin of the tissue protruding from the skull, no one has pronounced a space or missing area of brain tissue inside the skull as of yet.
> 
> DGM says that she resembles her older sister and brother, and they are handsome children. I will try to keep you all updated as news comes to me.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I had an older sister born with spina bifada. She was about 7 years older than me. She lived for only six weeks; probably would have been abke to survive with today's medicine. Mom always said that Maxine was the prettiest of all 13 of her babies. Hope the delay means things are stable and a very planful plan of operations can be put together.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I read awhile back on the daily digest discussion of the caron cakes and someone said they did machine wash it on cold water and used a dryer on a low setting.


I thought I'd read that, too, but looking it up I see the label says hand wash. Interesting. Since I'm still on a yarn reduction diet, I will file that info away for "possibly later." I know I've washed Wool Ease in the washer and it was fine.

I finished the knitting on the new hat and will do the details later. Another skein of sport weight used! I need to figure out how to sell off all these models...have three storage boxes full and not sure whether I should redo my etsy shop or not. It's been empty for a long time and I'm wondering if it's worth it. Most of the hats I did last year were donated but I have several other things as well.

The other football game has also gone one sided. I don't care who wins but I know the fans are disappointed.

Now to swatch for something else...take care, all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> DGM says that the new baby, named Phoenix Willow, is beautiful. The surgeries originally scheduled for today and tomorrow have been postponed until Tuesday *IF* the ''purple sac''on her spine/back remains moist until then. The tissue on her skull will be removed by a separate team as the back surgery occurs. The doctors have labeled this sac as spina bifida. I've not had a chance to research that application of the diagnosis yet. Whatever the origin of the tissue protruding from the skull, no one has pronounced a space or missing area of brain tissue inside the skull as of yet.
> 
> DGM says that she resembles her older sister and brother, and they are handsome children. I will try to keep you all updated as news comes to me.
> 
> Ohio Joy


What a lovely name. Hopefully the surgeries will go well and even better than planned and she will be fine.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We are fine but my nephew's town, Albany, GA, got hit again. Thank goodness his home was not hit again though.


I'm glad it didn't hit his home again too. Hopefully there was not much damage and not injuries.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm completely with you on that, I have short haired cats but Lordy Lordy can they shed, I sweep up a good sized kitten every time I sweep, it gets old really fast. And I pull the crockpot out and have to wash it because it's covered in cat hair, and it's in a cupboard! Oh well...


We have one of each, and the "spring shed" gets worse the older they get (the Boys will be 15 in April). I swear I pet them and it's like blowing a dandelion puff...hair just floats off them! But I wouldn't trade them. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Just had an email, one of my neighbors sons wife just had a baby girl. Hurrah! She must be so happy as she only has Grandsons, who are just as precious, but oh to have a little Granddaughter is wonderful.
> No details on weight or name as of yet but I am happy for them all.


Oh Congratulations!!!!! How exciting, boys are great but lets be honest, girls are more fun to knit for.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Phoenix seems an appropriate name! Sending good thoughts for her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We have one of each, and the "spring shed" gets worse the older they get (the Boys will be 15 in April). I swear I pet them and it's like blowing a dandelion puff...hair just floats off them! But I wouldn't trade them. :sm04:


LOL! Grey is like that, pet him and just blow the hair off your hand, he'll let me sit and brush him, but I have to make sure I took my allergy pills that morning and still can't touch my face or I'm in for a sneezing attack with stuffy. Grey is going 3 and Sphynx and Bruno are 4, well if Sphynx were human, she'd be 3 going on 43. lol Grey is a perpetual kitten, he has a noisy ball and likes to play with it allllll the time, day and night, I took it away the other night and put it in the basket on the shelf with the washcloths (4inch deep basket), he climbed up and got it out of there, I don't know how, no room on shelves for him to stand or sit, so I had to go retake it, he heard me get out of bed and ran to the basement with it, lol, then tried to escape when I tracked him and it down. Now said toy goes into a drawer, but he paws at the drawer, David said one day that cat will figure out how to open them and get it back. lol


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Joy, what a beautiful name! Still sending prayers. They can do so much more for spina bifida now.

On sweeping up dog hair: I love my Bailey, but he is more lab than poodle and sheds tons! Drives me crazy sometimes, but I love him and will put up with it.

Steelers are not giving the Patriots as hard a time as I thought. Very one-sided. I was hoping the Steelers would win, but it will make for an exciting Super Bowl! I don't think I really have a favorite between Patriots and Falcons. I'll have to think on it!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> DGM says that the new baby, named Phoenix Willow, is beautiful. The surgeries originally scheduled for today and tomorrow have been postponed until Tuesday *IF* the ''purple sac''on her spine/back remains moist until then. The tissue on her skull will be removed by a separate team as the back surgery occurs. The doctors have labeled this sac as spina bifida. I've not had a chance to research that application of the diagnosis yet. Whatever the origin of the tissue protruding from the skull, no one has pronounced a space or missing area of brain tissue inside the skull as of yet.
> 
> DGM says that she resembles her older sister and brother, and they are handsome children. I will try to keep you all updated as news comes to me.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I hope all goes well for the poor little one. I like the name.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Grey is like that, pet him and just blow the hair off your hand, he'll let me sit and brush him, but I have to make sure I took my allergy pills that morning and still can't touch my face or I'm in for a sneezing attack with stuffy. Grey is going 3 and Sphynx and Bruno are 4, well if Sphynx were human, she'd be 3 going on 43. lol Grey is a perpetual kitten, he has a noisy ball and likes to play with it allllll the time, day and night, I took it away the other night and put it in the basket on the shelf with the washcloths (4inch deep basket), he climbed up and got it out of there, I don't know how, no room on shelves for him to stand or sit, so I had to go retake it, he heard me get out of bed and ran to the basement with it, lol, then tried to escape when I tracked him and it down. Now said toy goes into a drawer, but he paws at the drawer, David said one day that cat will figure out how to open them and get it back. lol


Yep, if he sees where you put it!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lynette, congratulations on your friends new GD, boys are wonderful but some of each is even better

Marilyn, I agree about the pet hair, Kimber doesn't lose too much hair but sure she sure makes a mess, always chewing up something

Melody, I'm glad you have made a decision & hopefully things will start getting better for you. The upheaval & indecision no doubt have contributed to you feeling poorly & not sleeping well.best wishes as things go forward

I finished knitting the sweater for GD, just have to put it together., I think I'll try it on GD tomorrow before I sew it up to make sure it fits.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> DGM says that the new baby, named Phoenix Willow, is beautiful. The surgeries originally scheduled for today and tomorrow have been postponed until Tuesday *IF* the ''purple sac''on her spine/back remains moist until then. The tissue on her skull will be removed by a separate team as the back surgery occurs. The doctors have labeled this sac as spina bifida. I've not had a chance to research that application of the diagnosis yet. Whatever the origin of the tissue protruding from the skull, no one has pronounced a space or missing area of brain tissue inside the skull as of yet.
> 
> DGM says that she resembles her older sister and brother, and they are handsome children. I will try to keep you all updated as news comes to me.
> 
> Ohio Joy


What a beautiful name. Prayers that the surgeries will be successful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> I found it funny and sad too, but brilliantly acted. Her portrayal was of the ultimate bag lady, with real attitude.


I might give it a go.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We are fine but my nephew's town, Albany, GA, got hit again. Thank goodness his home was not hit again though.


My heart goes out to all those people who lost family and their homes. Glad your nephew is okay.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> I might give it a go.


I would like to know what you thought of it, once you see it. It's based on a true story I think.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh no, no telling what she found, it's amazing how they can find stuff to roll in when you know there was nothing out there to get into.


The grass is so wet, it's likely she just rolled in it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> I would like to know what you thought of it, once you see it. It's based on a true story I think.


Will do.

I've finished my afghan square and will post a photo tomorrow. Off to bed now. Goodnight all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> The grass is so wet, it's likely she just rolled in it.


LOL! That could well be.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tom brady did kind of dominate. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I agree and am glad you've reached a solid decision. I know what a load off that is, and it makes other things easier, too.
> 
> He's turned the channel from the game--it's too one sided to be interesting.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh yes - with little dogs around the brim. i can hardly wait. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I'm using very soft 4 ply yarn and trying to decide if it's suitable for a hat,


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i couldn't find it on their website. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam the isleofyarn.co.uk lists two sites that offer it here in the states so shipping may not be too bad. Went to both sites and the first site the skein was 16.98 but the 2nd place offered a dk weight of Isle yarn for $10 (120 yds I think it was) The second site is located in Washington state.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the tornadoes were quite bad - seven people killed in one trailer court. they are expecting more. i think they are south of gwen. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, I hope all are safe from tornados also.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

poor kitty. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Yep, if he sees where you put it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I am 'only' 40 pages behind. I assume Julie told you I have come to be with Mum for a few days as she has been unwell. Currently looks like things are under control but we go back and see a doctor again tomorrow. So while I hope to catch up by Saturday I won't be posting much if at all. I am dependent on my phone internet. I am using my lap-top but must keep an eye on usage as I should probably use my iPad to use less data.

And a thank you to Julie for taking over the summary this week at very late waring- like around 24 hours after it started with me not even having looked at this weeks!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Mel, you are certainly brave for making a difficult decision. Taking care of yourself will be the best thing you do for you and Gage. The sadness won't completely go away, but you will find it easier to deal with as time goes on. I guess you could say that I have "been there, done that." so I speak from experience. Hang in there and know that you have many friends on the TP that support and love you! So glad you have a neighbor to talk to and a playmate for Gage.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Just finished last week. Bed time. Glad Julie is safe after disturbance. Prayers for baby with brain issues. Prayers for all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> I would like to know what you thought of it, once you see it. It's based on a true story I think.


You are right Fan 
Alan Bennett a famous playwright who befriended a homeless lady and let her park the van on his drive and live there for 15 years


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Well I am 'only' 40 pages behind. I assume Julie told you I have come to be with Mum for a few days as she has been unwell. Currently looks like things are under control but we go back and see a doctor again tomorrow. So while I hope to catch up by Saturday I won't be posting much if at all. I am dependent on my phone internet. I am using my lap-top but must keep an eye on usage as I should probably use my iPad to use less data.
> 
> And a thank you to Julie for taking over the summary this week at very late waring- like around 24 hours after it started with me not even having looked at this weeks!


Didn't see any message from Julie must have missed it, sorry to hear about your mum Margaret hope she gets better soon


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming to your mother to surround her with warm healing energy to get her back in the pink real quick. i hope the the doctor has a good report for you tomorrow. and i know how dependable julie can be for having gone to her with short notice and she has always come through. thanks you julie for once again coming to our rescue. --- sam



darowil said:


> Well I am 'only' 40 pages behind. I assume Julie told you I have come to be with Mum for a few days as she has been unwell. Currently looks like things are under control but we go back and see a doctor again tomorrow. So while I hope to catch up by Saturday I won't be posting much if at all. I am dependent on my phone internet. I am using my lap-top but must keep an eye on usage as I should probably use my iPad to use less data.
> 
> And a thank you to Julie for taking over the summary this week at very late waring- like around 24 hours after it started with me not even having looked at this weeks!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think i should already be in bed. --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Will read a n=bit tonight but Vicky is bringing Elizabeth down tonight so won't have much time tomorrow. About an hour 15 from their place. I was going to pick her up from Brett at work but they decided an hour each way for me twice and half of that for Elizabeth was a bit much. Especially as she might decide to scream most of the way! But no other options for her tomorrow-they tried getting her into Child Care. But very busy days at work for both so neither of them can take of the day. So Vicky is bringing her to me tonight.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 5:20pm and I have been absent. But it was because of a good day. Gage went to a bday party yesterday and I went next door to a person's I have befriended. Her son and mine have played together etc. We got to chatting and I was already feeling like decisions and choices I had made throughout the week were good. She totally backed that up. I got the 10 am and never left til 8pm. Lots of chatting. Supporting eachother. Was a great day. I am going to get my last few items from Gregs as soon as I can and then I am backing away. For Gages sake and mine. My heart and my head finally got together in order for me to come to the decision.
> 
> So I am feeling much happier and another of my friends came by and said what's going on you're behaving different. And it's good. ????
> 
> ...


Good for you Mel! You are a strong, confident woman and a caring mother to your boy - you hold your head up girl, you're doing great! :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> What did you think of the movie? I was wondering if I should rent it.


I really like Alan Bennet and Maggie Smith, but I was really disappointed in this film.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> I caught up on today's posts. I have been extremely tired today. I did manage to get some laundry done and a little bit of knitting. I am just too tired to focus on anything today.


Listen to your body and sleep! Hope you feel better soon. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> I would like to know what you thought of it, once you see it. It's based on a true story I think.


It is a true story - she lived in his driveway for many years.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I am 'only' 40 pages behind. I assume Julie told you I have come to be with Mum for a few days as she has been unwell. Currently looks like things are under control but we go back and see a doctor again tomorrow. So while I hope to catch up by Saturday I won't be posting much if at all. I am dependent on my phone internet. I am using my lap-top but must keep an eye on usage as I should probably use my iPad to use less data.
> 
> And a thank you to Julie for taking over the summary this week at very late waring- like around 24 hours after it started with me not even having looked at this weeks!


Hope your mum feels better very soon.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you for summary.
Margaret, healing energy sent for your mom.
Prayers for anyone affected by tornado.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Made me laugh at what you said about Bailee and her fitting right in with the waiters attitude Sam . I take it she hasn't changed or matured a little


Me too......


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Oh what I'd give for 28c! My idea of perfect weather.


Mine too. However today got to 39.6c (103f) toooo hot. :sm12:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> not even a hair. her mouth is as nasty as ever to her family - to every one else she is as sweet as pie. --- sam


Oh dear, sounds familiar. Although I must say that my DD isnt nasty to me as often I suppose, but it is still there and happens now and then.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> My knitting is making me smile just now , they are supposed to be little dogs


They are really cute little dogs peeking out. :sm11:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> 5:20pm and I have been absent. But it was because of a good day. Gage went to a bday party yesterday and I went next door to a person's I have befriended. Her son and mine have played together etc. We got to chatting and I was already feeling like decisions and choices I had made throughout the week were good. She totally backed that up. I got the 10 am and never left til 8pm. Lots of chatting. Supporting eachother. Was a great day. I am going to get my last few items from Gregs as soon as I can and then I am backing away. For Gages sake and mine. My heart and my head finally got together in order for me to come to the decision.
> 
> So I am feeling much happier and another of my friends came by and said what's going on you're behaving different. And it's good. ????
> 
> ...


That sounds so upbeat. Good for you.
:sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> If you are all wondering where the snow has all gone it's in the Sahara desert they've got over a metre of the stuff most they have had in over 40 years


Golly! :sm06:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> i couldn't find it on their website. --- sam


I think there is an email address on their contact page where you can ask questions like that. Or maybe they prefer customers in the US to get it via thewoollythistle.com who apparently stock their yarn in the US.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 5:20pm and I have been absent. But it was because of a good day. Gage went to a bday party yesterday and I went next door to a person's I have befriended. Her son and mine have played together etc. We got to chatting and I was already feeling like decisions and choices I had made throughout the week were good. She totally backed that up. I got the 10 am and never left til 8pm. Lots of chatting. Supporting eachother. Was a great day. I am going to get my last few items from Gregs as soon as I can and then I am backing away. For Gages sake and mine. My heart and my head finally got together in order for me to come to the decision.
> 
> So I am feeling much happier and another of my friends came by and said what's going on you're behaving different. And it's good. ????
> 
> ...


That is so good that you have a friend that you share support for each other. Some good decisions there Mel, keep your self preservation and glad that you are taking care of you.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

6:25 am here and I have been up since 5:50. Phone rang Greg leaving a msg for Gage. Figured I should get up and get the dog out. Done that. Getting my meds and vitamins. Get Gages lunch made and stuff ready for school. I have an appointment here at 130 pm so I might go back to bed for a bit after Gage leaves. I do need to go and get dogfood and a few groceries. 

Off I go. Check in later on. 


And thank you all for you comments on my new found me☺☺☺☺


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> the tornadoes were quite bad - seven people killed in one trailer court. they are expecting more. i think they are south of gwen. --- sam


Oh no, that is terrible. :sm03:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I am caught up. And bedtime for me. 

Margaret sorry to hear you mum is unwell, hope she is better soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Margaret - prayers for your Mom.

Mel - You're on the right track.

Sonja - love the puppies.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am 11 pages behind, so Sonja may well have noticed that both StellaK and Cmaliza have their birthday today
*Happy Birthday to you both!*

the other thing before I try to catch up, I am filling in for Margaret this week. Her mother has gone to the beach, and has developed an infection, probably not of great concern, but Margaret will be on the phone only, so may not be able to post.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got this in my email, thought you might get a smile


Thanks for the chuckle!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi Sam and everyone just checking in taking Care of my MIL who is having severe back pain along with heart issues we're all taking turns spending night's with her didn't get a lot of sleep but will be fine I hope she's able to see her doc soon to see about therapy for swollen legs she is very sweet and cooperative I hope she gets the help she needs soon the recipes sound good
I've been listening to the news and have heard about the terrible damage from storms gwen I hope you're ok prayers


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 5:20pm and I have been absent. But it was because of a good day. Gage went to a bday party yesterday and I went next door to a person's I have befriended. Her son and mine have played together etc. We got to chatting and I was already feeling like decisions and choices I had made throughout the week were good. She totally backed that up. I got the 10 am and never left til 8pm. Lots of chatting. Supporting eachother. Was a great day. I am going to get my last few items from Gregs as soon as I can and then I am backing away. For Gages sake and mine. My heart and my head finally got together in order for me to come to the decision.
> 
> So I am feeling much happier and another of my friends came by and said what's going on you're behaving different. And it's good. ????
> 
> ...


That is all good Mel!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns to Stella And Carol!  (StellaK & Cmaliza)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> When we lived in Texas, the one house was right by a railroad bridge, 3 signs leading up to it, plus the sign on the bridge, we saw at least 3 different semi's get stuck trying to go under it, it's amazing how many people disregard or or don't see, road signs.


Something to see that in person. So true about not seeing signs as I often say to my DH, did you see that sign and he answers "No." Good thing our car isn't a high truck. :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for that info Daralene think I will take a look


Hope you enjoyed it as much as I did.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I am 'only' 40 pages behind. I assume Julie told you I have come to be with Mum for a few days as she has been unwell. Currently looks like things are under control but we go back and see a doctor again tomorrow. So while I hope to catch up by Saturday I won't be posting much if at all. I am dependent on my phone internet. I am using my lap-top but must keep an eye on usage as I should probably use my iPad to use less data.
> 
> And a thank you to Julie for taking over the summary this week at very late waring- like around 24 hours after it started with me not even having looked at this weeks!


Hope your Mum is feeling better soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> I really like Alan Bennet and Maggie Smith, but I was really disappointed in this film.


I guess there won't be much comedy in it and she's so good at the dry humour.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am 11 pages behind, so Sonja may well have noticed that both StellaK and Cmaliza have their birthday today
> *Happy Birthday to you both!*
> 
> the other thing before I try to catch up, I am filling in for Margaret this week. Her mother has gone to the beach, and has developed an infection, probably not of great concern, but Margaret will be on the phone only, so may not be able to post.


Happy Birthday to Stella K and Cmaliza. Have a great day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Hi Sam and everyone just checking in taking Care of my MIL who is having severe back pain along with heart issues we're all taking turns spending night's with her didn't get a lot of sleep but will be fine I hope she's able to see her doc soon to see about therapy for swollen legs she is very sweet and cooperative I hope she gets the help she needs soon the recipes sound good
> I've been listening to the news and have heard about the terrible damage from storms gwen I hope you're ok prayers


So sorry that your MIL is suffering. Hope you can arrange a quick doctor's appointment for her.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Have any of my TP friends in Ontario been to Len's Mills? I have only just heard about them. It's about a 45 min drive from me so one day I'll take a trip over to see what kind of yarn they offer.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is all good Mel!


Agreed! Mel, your day sounds so wonderful. Sometimes we need that perfect person who inspires us and instills strength. Sounds like this friend was the right one for allowing you to find the strength that comes from above and within. Big Hugs and here's to some smiles. It will also help Gage to see the happier and stronger you. You will be setting an example of how to get through hard times.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Have any of my TP friends in Ontario been to Len's Mills? I have only just heard about them. It's about a 45 min drive from me so one day I'll take a trip over to see what kind of yarn they offer.


I just looked them up but not sure which location is nearest you. Thinking Hamilton?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I just looked them up but not sure which location is nearest you. Thinking Hamilton?


Yes. Hamilton's the closest. One day, when the weather's decent, I'll take a drive over. They don't show much of their yarn or prices on their website.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns to Stella And Carol!  (StellaK & Cmaliza)


And Happy Birthday to both of you from me. Have a lovely day!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Something to see that in person. So true about not seeing signs as I often say to my DH, did you see that sign and he answers "No." Good thing our car isn't a high truck. :sm23:


I teased my DH that the GPS was a "sign predictor" when he first got it. He'd say something like to "24 miles to our destination" and my resoinse would be " oh, okay just like that sign says". It happened enough during one of our long trips that he stopped quoting the GPS.

I've become a convert to the GPS but also like to run through the trip on paper ahead of time to get the geograpicsl bearings. Even with that, I get lost a lot.

Happy Birthday to Carol and Stella.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Budasha asked to see some of the jewelry that I have made. I think the only piece I have with me is this set. Someone else asked for photos of the jewelry we bought in Mexico. I will take a pic of that this morning as a friend here at camp asked to see it before they leave today so I will have it all laid out then.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here it is Sam:

American and Canadian customers can now buy our single farm yarn skeins from www.thewoollythistle.com and balls from www.toltyarnandwool.com



thewren said:


> i couldn't find it on their website. --- sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Happy birthday to Stella and Carol!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy birthday to StellaK and Cmaliza! Hope you both have a wonderful day...heck, make it a week!

Thanks for stepping in for Margaret, Julie!


Lurker 2 said:


> I am 11 pages behind, so Sonja may well have noticed that both StellaK and Cmaliza have their birthday today
> *Happy Birthday to you both!*
> 
> the other thing before I try to catch up, I am filling in for Margaret this week. Her mother has gone to the beach, and has developed an infection, probably not of great concern, but Margaret will be on the phone only, so may not be able to post.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely jewelry Tami.


tami_ohio said:


> Budasha asked to see some of the jewelry that I have made. I think the only piece I have with me is this set. Someone else asked for photos of the jewelry we bought in Mexico. I will take a pic of that this morning as a friend here at camp asked to see it before they leave today so I will have it all laid out then.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> the tornadoes were quite bad - seven people killed in one trailer court. they are expecting more. i think they are south of gwen. --- sam


Why do they always hit trailer courts where people have no place to go? There were 2 bad ones in Alberta with a lot of fatalities that hit trailer courts


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I am 'only' 40 pages behind. I assume Julie told you I have come to be with Mum for a few days as she has been unwell. Currently looks like things are under control but we go back and see a doctor again tomorrow. So while I hope to catch up by Saturday I won't be posting much if at all. I am dependent on my phone internet. I am using my lap-top but must keep an eye on usage as I should probably use my iPad to use less data.
> 
> And a thank you to Julie for taking over the summary this week at very late waring- like around 24 hours after it started with me not even having looked at this weeks!


Hope your mom is doing better soon


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Got my lab test report this morning and all numbers are very good. My HDL (good cholesterol) was 64; they asked what did I eat....paper? Nice way to start the week.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, sounds familiar. Although I must say that my DD isnt nasty to me as often I suppose, but it is still there and happens now and then.


My oldest was a real trial as a teenager but has grown into a very nice young man.the youngest was pretty even tempered


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am 11 pages behind, so Sonja may well have noticed that both StellaK and Cmaliza have their birthday today
> *Happy Birthday to you both!*
> 
> the other thing before I try to catch up, I am filling in for Margaret this week. Her mother has gone to the beach, and has developed an infection, probably not of great concern, but Margaret will be on the phone only, so may not be able to post.


Thanks for stepping in Julie

Happy birthday Stella & Carol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Hi Sam and everyone just checking in taking Care of my MIL who is having severe back pain along with heart issues we're all taking turns spending night's with her didn't get a lot of sleep but will be fine I hope she's able to see her doc soon to see about therapy for swollen legs she is very sweet and cooperative I hope she gets the help she needs soon the recipes sound good
> I've been listening to the news and have heard about the terrible damage from storms gwen I hope you're ok prayers


I hope your MIL is better soon & especially gets some help with pain management


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Have any of my TP friends in Ontario been to Len's Mills? I have only just heard about them. It's about a 45 min drive from me so one day I'll take a trip over to see what kind of yarn they offer.


What town is it in?

Edit, I see I should have read farther,


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Stella and Carol! I hope you will have a wonderful day!

Tami, nice beadwork! Your jewelry must take a lot of time!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got my lab test report this morning and all numbers are very good. My HDL (good cholesterol) was 64; they asked what did I eat....paper? Nice way to start the week.


????????


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I am 'only' 40 pages behind. I assume Julie told you I have come to be with Mum for a few days as she has been unwell. Currently looks like things are under control but we go back and see a doctor again tomorrow. So while I hope to catch up by Saturday I won't be posting much if at all. I am dependent on my phone internet. I am using my lap-top but must keep an eye on usage as I should probably use my iPad to use less data.
> 
> And a thank you to Julie for taking over the summary this week at very late waring- like around 24 hours after it started with me not even having looked at this weeks!


Hope your mom gets well soon!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am 11 pages behind, so Sonja may well have noticed that both StellaK and Cmaliza have their birthday today
> *Happy Birthday to you both!*
> 
> the other thing before I try to catch up, I am filling in for Margaret this week. Her mother has gone to the beach, and has developed an infection, probably not of great concern, but Margaret will be on the phone only, so may not be able to post.


Happy Birthday to StellaK and Cmaliza. I hope you both have a wonderful day.

Margaret sorry to hear your Mum is not well. I hope she makes a full recovery very soon.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Budasha asked to see some of the jewelry that I have made. I think the only piece I have with me is this set. Someone else asked for photos of the jewelry we bought in Mexico. I will take a pic of that this morning as a friend here at camp asked to see it before they leave today so I will have it all laid out then.


Wonderful :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Budasha asked to see some of the jewelry that I have made. I think the only piece I have with me is this set. Someone else asked for photos of the jewelry we bought in Mexico. I will take a pic of that this morning as a friend here at camp asked to see it before they leave today so I will have it all laid out then.


I'll take a look to see if I have any of those ear wires. Very nice bracelet and earrings.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got my lab test report this morning and all numbers are very good. My HDL (good cholesterol) was 64; they asked what did I eat....paper? Nice way to start the week.


That's good news, Gwen.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Gwen, keep up the great work!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got my lab test report this morning and all numbers are very good. My HDL (good cholesterol) was 64; they asked what did I eat....paper? Nice way to start the week.


That is good news Gwen


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Budasha asked to see some of the jewelry that I have made. I think the only piece I have with me is this set. Someone else asked for photos of the jewelry we bought in Mexico. I will take a pic of that this morning as a friend here at camp asked to see it before they leave today so I will have it all laid out then.


They are beautiful Tami look forward to seeing more pictures


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Here is an update on my knitting I have it on good authority ( DIL s little nephew who said my whales were little fish) that I'm knitting little doggies


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is an update on my knitting I have it on good authority ( DIL s little nephew who said my whales were little fish) that I'm knitting little doggies


Looking good. Will the little guy get the sweater?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nittergma, healing energy sent for your MIL.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sonja you never cease to amaze me with your talent, love the wee doggies.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Stella and Carol, Happy Birthday. Hope you both have a very special day.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Looking good. Will the little guy get the sweater?


No he's 3 I'm thinking he's little brother who is about 8 month


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, pretty beadwork.
Gwen, yeah, great results on blood work.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, yep! They are doggies. Maybe you could knit a poodle skirt like we had in the '50's!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here is an update on my knitting I have it on good authority ( DIL s little nephew who said my whales were little fish) that I'm knitting little doggies


There was never any doubt that they were little doggies, but I was curious to see how they would look! When you posted your first picture, it looked as if they were peeping over a wall, which was very cute, but seemed unlikely to be the finished picture. Now, they are looking perfect! Great work! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy birthday to StellaK and Cmaliza! Hope you both have a wonderful day...heck, make it a week!
> 
> Thanks for stepping in for Margaret, Julie!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for stepping in Julie
> 
> Happy birthday Stella & Carol


It is an easy task- only every so often!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is an update on my knitting I have it on good authority ( DIL s little nephew who said my whales were little fish) that I'm knitting little doggies


I think they are doggies!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got my lab test report this morning and all numbers are very good. My HDL (good cholesterol) was 64; they asked what did I eat....paper? Nice way to start the week.


Great result, Gwen! I had a blood test on 3rd January, which I wasn't very thrilled about. After two or three weeks of over-indulgence, how many of us are in peak condition? I was told they would be in touch if they found a problem, and so far, I have heard nothing. Fingers crossed that no news is good news!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Sonja you never cease to amaze me with your talent, love the wee doggies.


Thank you very much Fan


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Nittergma, healing energy sent for your MIL.


Hope she gets to see the doctor soon. Sending prayers.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Here is an update on my knitting I have it on good authority ( DIL s little nephew who said my whales were little fish) that I'm knitting little doggies


, :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Here is an update on my knitting I have it on good authority ( DIL s little nephew who said my whales were little fish) that I'm knitting little doggies


Love your little doggies! Wouldn't they be cute on a hat!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cindygecko said:


> Love your little doggies! Wouldn't they be cute on a hat!


Thank you I'm going to make a hat to go with the cardigan


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, yep! They are doggies. Maybe you could knit a poodle skirt like we had in the '50's!


Thank you Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> There was never any doubt that they were little doggies, but I was curious to see how they would look! When you posted your first picture, it looked as if they were peeping over a wall, which was very cute, but seemed unlikely to be the finished picture. Now, they are looking perfect! Great work! :sm24:


That would have been fun wish I had thought of a wall


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got my lab test report this morning and all numbers are very good. My HDL (good cholesterol) was 64; they asked what did I eat....paper? Nice way to start the week.


Good job Gwen!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I slept a good 5 3/4 hr. stretch without waking up till I awoke with a shock from my dream. I was in a bus traveling somewhere in Latin America explaining to my dear friend here in the States, who was on the bus with me, that one should keep their passport with them and realized I was now hours away from the hotel with no passport on me and I needed it to get across the border. Woke up panicking wondering how I could get it, when I realized I was home ????. Phew. What a relief. Couldn't get back to sleep after that. 

I don't have regular cable so Amazon Prime is way less than what we were paying the satellite company. 

I loved Marks & Spencers. They sold all their slacks in different lengths. One of the few times I didn't have to hem them. Was sad when they closed.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

tami_ohio said:


> Budasha asked to see some of the jewelry that I have made. I think the only piece I have with me is this set. Someone else asked for photos of the jewelry we bought in Mexico. I will take a pic of that this morning as a friend here at camp asked to see it before they leave today so I will have it all laid out then.


Wow! That is gorgeous!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday CMaliza. May it be a very happy one for sure!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday StellaK.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think they are doggies!


Thank you Julie


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> the tornadoes were quite bad - seven people killed in one trailer court. they are expecting more. i think they are south of gwen. --- sam


That's so sad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> poor kitty. --- sam


HaHa, he's spoiled rotten and then some. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I am 'only' 40 pages behind. I assume Julie told you I have come to be with Mum for a few days as she has been unwell. Currently looks like things are under control but we go back and see a doctor again tomorrow. So while I hope to catch up by Saturday I won't be posting much if at all. I am dependent on my phone internet. I am using my lap-top but must keep an eye on usage as I should probably use my iPad to use less data.
> 
> And a thank you to Julie for taking over the summary this week at very late waring- like around 24 hours after it started with me not even having looked at this weeks!


I hope that she's feeling better soon, and that it's nothing that will need worried to much about.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I hope everyone is safe from the tornadoes, heat, and cold! Beautiful, sunny day. A little cool, but not enough for anything but a long sleeved T-shirt!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

was there much humidity with that temp? --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Mine too. However today got to 39.6c (103f) toooo hot. :sm12:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Quick check in. 4:35pm Gage is at a friends. Chris and Bonde and Warden are coming by so they will be here when he gets home. He will be surprised. 

Had a productive day.???? 

Got to go and get dog fur swept up and dishes put away before they arrive. Will check in later.???? 

Good news Gwen. 
Nice jewelery Tami. 
Happy birthday StellaK and Cmaliza????????????????????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks angelam - that must have been one of the sites gwen was talking about - i wonder what the site is in washington state? --- sam



angelam said:


> I think there is an email address on their contact page where you can ask questions like that. Or maybe they prefer customers in the US to get it via thewoollythistle.com who apparently stock their yarn in the US.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday stella and carol. haven't heard from carol for quite a while - hope she is ok. the same for stella although she does pop in every so often. and you are doing a very good job - thanks for helping out. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I am 11 pages behind, so Sonja may well have noticed that both StellaK and Cmaliza have their birthday today
> *Happy Birthday to you both!*
> 
> the other thing before I try to catch up, I am filling in for Margaret this week. Her mother has gone to the beach, and has developed an infection, probably not of great concern, but Margaret will be on the phone only, so may not be able to post.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming to your mil to surround her in warm heaing energy - hope she soons sees a doctor. take care of yourself. hope to see you at the kal this year. --- sam



nittergma said:


> Hi Sam and everyone just checking in taking Care of my MIL who is having severe back pain along with heart issues we're all taking turns spending night's with her didn't get a lot of sleep but will be fine I hope she's able to see her doc soon to see about therapy for swollen legs she is very sweet and cooperative I hope she gets the help she needs soon the recipes sound good
> I've been listening to the news and have heard about the terrible damage from storms gwen I hope you're ok prayers


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely tami - great job. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Budasha asked to see some of the jewelry that I have made. I think the only piece I have with me is this set. Someone else asked for photos of the jewelry we bought in Mexico. I will take a pic of that this morning as a friend here at camp asked to see it before they leave today so I will have it all laid out then.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think the difference in prices has to do with the size of the skein. i've been in carnation many times - it used to be a little hamlet up in the mountians - i wonder how much it has changed since i have been there. if i make it back to seattle maybe wendell would take me. it is about an hour drive. thanks gwen. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Here it is Sam:
> 
> American and Canadian customers can now buy our single farm yarn skeins from www.thewoollythistle.com and balls from www.toltyarnandwool.com


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe there is hope for bailee but i am not holding my breath. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> My oldest was a real trial as a teenager but has grown into a very nice young man.the youngest was pretty even tempered


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news gwen --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Got my lab test report this morning and all numbers are very good. My HDL (good cholesterol) was 64; they asked what did I eat....paper? Nice way to start the week.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely sonja - he must have never seen either a whale or a dog. what a great job. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Here is an update on my knitting I have it on good authority ( DIL s little nephew who said my whales were little fish) that I'm knitting little doggies


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I got to walk a half hour! 49F, breezy, cloudy but some blue sky. Sierras had snow from here north! Very pretty.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I've had a busy day, made dinner buns, cinnamon buns & bierocks- meat/sauerkraut filled buns &. A big pot of hamburger soup. DHs cousin was here for lunch & he & another cousin .& wife are coming for supper. I've got ham, scalloped potatoes in the oven & salad & sweet & sour red cabbage ready. & Saskatoon pie for desert. 
GD has been here for the day, I invite them for supper too but GS has hockey practice at 6, seems a stupid time, when are people supposed to have supper?

It's been snowing off & on since last night, we have about 4-5 inches of fluffy stuff.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, wow! You have been busy! I'm impressed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Something to see that in person. So true about not seeing signs as I often say to my DH, did you see that sign and he answers "No." Good thing our car isn't a high truck. :sm23:


LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Budasha asked to see some of the jewelry that I have made. I think the only piece I have with me is this set. Someone else asked for photos of the jewelry we bought in Mexico. I will take a pic of that this morning as a friend here at camp asked to see it before they leave today so I will have it all laid out then.


Wow, that looks great.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, wow! You have been busy! I'm impressed.


Me too wonderful work????????


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy birthday C maliza and StellaK. 
I went to knitting group today even though it was as rather foggy and very cold. I wrapped up well and there were only 5 of us, so it was a smaller friendly chatty group. Four of us were crocheting and one was doing cross stitch, were that sort of group. Then I came back and caught up with Call the Midwife while having dinner. It's still very cold here. Roll on summer!


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday Carol and Stella.
Mel I am glad you have made decisions and are feeling content. Gage will be happy to see your company.
I looked up Len's Mills and the nearest to me is Toronto - will have to look it up next time I'm there. There was also a place to sign up for email flyers Liz, so hopefully it will include prices.
Your bead work is beautiful Tammy.
Hope your Mom is doing better Darowil. How was your day with Elizabeth in a different place.
Good results Gwen.
Bonnie your food sounds great. I think people scheduling hockey practice/games feel they take priority to all else.
Just crocheting border on afghan than off to something new!
Prayers for those in need and hugs for all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome doggies!


Swedenme said:


> Here is an update on my knitting I have it on good authority ( DIL s little nephew who said my whales were little fish) that I'm knitting little doggies


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie looked up bierocks and found what looked like a good recipe that I think I'll give a try. Also found one using pillsbury crescent rolls, which of course wouldn't be quite as tasty as the homemade roll but certainly quick. Love how we share the dishes we make; sure has expanded my palate.

Sending prayers for all in need. TTYL


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Happy Birthday Carol and Stella.
> Mel I am glad you have made decisions and are feeling content. Gage will be happy to see your company.
> I looked up Len's Mills and the nearest to me is Toronto - will have to look it up next time I'm there. There was also a place to sign up for email flyers Liz, so hopefully it will include prices.
> Your bead work is beautiful Tammy.
> ...


I'll go to their site and see what they have to offer. Finished my knitterati square but haven't blocked it. Here's a photo


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Budasha asked to see some of the jewelry that I have made. I think the only piece I have with me is this set. Someone else asked for photos of the jewelry we bought in Mexico. I will take a pic of that this morning as a friend here at camp asked to see it before they leave today so I will have it all laid out then.


Beautiful!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

budasha said:


> I'll go to their site and see what they have to offer. Finished my knitterati square but haven't blocked it. Here's a photo


That is very pretty! Nice work!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> I'll go to their site and see what they have to offer. Finished my knitterati square but haven't blocked it. Here's a photo


Oh another beautiful design Liz.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

I must have missed something as someone was mentioning Lens Mills. Just looked them up and they have a store in Barrie, so would be an outing for myself if I thought it worthwhile. Do they sell wool and?????
Thanks

Edit:
Found a listing of their stores in Ontario and now see they sell a variety of things.

http://www.lensmill.com/Locations.htm


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Monday 23 January '17

Rain, rain and more rain. Think it must have rained all night - it certainly has rained most of the day I think. Talk about a blah day. I went to bed very late last night - couldn't go to sleep right away. I woke up about an hour ago. Can't believe I slept the day away. It Heidi called for coffee I sure didn't hear her. Will definitely go to bed earlier tonight. I need to stop playing solitaire and hearts so late. Very addicting.

Ordered some yarn and needles so I can make the 'knitted felted bag' I have a pattern for. I just thought it would be great to carry my socks in. By the way - I am doing the heal flap on both socks now. Of course I have knitted on nothing else while doing this. I don't see how some of you knit socks so quickly and get lots of other knitting done at the same time. Of course you probably don't sleep the day away either. I think tonight I will knit on my sweater.

Almond Apricot Biscotti

A batch of Almond Apricot Biscotti - 28 delicious homemade biscotti for just over $3 - 1/10th of the price that you would pay at the coffee shop. The best part is you can stash the baked biscotti in the freezer, where they won't be as big of a temptation, and take just one or two out at a time to enjoy with your morning (or afternoon) coffee. You'll always have fresh homemade almond apricot biscotti ready for dunking! P.S. Check the bulk food bins to get good prices on dried apricots and sliced almonds and avoid buying more than you need.

Prep time: 15 mins 
Cook time: 45 mins 
Total time: 1 hour 
Total Cost: $3.57 
Cost Per Serving: $0.13 each 
Serves: 28

Ingredients

2 cups all-purpose flour $0.21
1 tsp baking powder $0.04
¼ tsp salt $0.02
1 cup sugar $0.32
4 Tbsp butter, room temperature $0.44
2 large eggs $0.54
½ tsp vanilla extract $0.42
1 tsp almond extract $0.28
¼ tsp nutmeg $0.02
⅓ cup sliced almonds $0.88
⅓ cup dried apricots (about 8 pieces) $0.40

Instructions

1. Preheat the oven to 350ºF. In a medium bowl, stir together the flour, baking powder, and salt until evenly mixed.

2. In a large bowl, beat together the sugar, butter, eggs, vanilla extract, almond extract, and nutmeg until the mixture is light and creamy in appearance.

3. Pour the dry ingredients into the bowl of wet ingredients and stir until a soft dough forms.

4. Chop the apricots into small pieces. Add the chopped apricots and sliced almonds to the bowl with the dough. Then stir until they are mixed in. Save a few pieces of almond to press into the top of the biscotti.

5. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper.

6. Divide the dough into two equal pieces. Then shape each into a flattened log, about 3 inches wide and 12 inches long. Place the logs a few inches apart on the baking sheet. Press a few pieces of almonds into the top of the dough for decoration.

7. Bake the biscotti logs for 35 minutes in the preheated oven, or just until the edges turn golden and the top has a few cracks.

8. Remove the biscotti from the oven, but don't turn it off. Let the biscotti cool for about five minutes and then carefully transfer them to a cutting board.

9. Use a serrated knife to cut the biscotti, on an angle, into ¾-inch wide slices. Place the slices on back on the baking sheet, cut sides up.

10. Bake the sliced biscotti for about five more minutes, then flip and bake for five minutes on the second side.

11. Allow the biscotti to cool completely before serving or packing in an air-tight container.

https://www.budgetbytes.com/2017/01/almond-apricot-biscotti/

CREAMY CAULIFLOWER HEMP ALFREDO SAUCE

Cauliflower Hemp Alfredo- just 10 ingredients and 30 minutes for a healthy alfredo sauce that's packed full of vitamins and protein. Dairy-free and nut-free!

NUT-FREE, VEGAN 7
PREP TIME: 10
COOK TIME: 20
TOTAL TIME: 30
YIELD: 4 SERVINGS

INGREDIENTS:

2 tablespoons olive oil
2 tablespoons minced garlic (about 3-4 cloves, depending on size)
5 cups chopped cauliflower florets* (about 1 medium-large head)
1 and 1/2 cups vegetable broth (I recommend Better Than Bouillon)
1/4 cup hulled hemp seeds
1/4 cup lemon juice (about 2 medium-size lemons)
1 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper
2 tablespoons nutritional yeast
1/2 teaspoon onion powder
1/2 teaspoon tamari (optional)

DIRECTIONS:

1. In a large pot, warm the olive oil over medium-low heat. Add the garlic and cook until fragrant, for about 1-2 minutes.

2. Add the cauliflower to the pot then stir to combine.

3. Pour in the vegetable broth and bring to a boil. Reduce to a low boil, cover with a lid and cook for about 10 minutes, until cauliflower is tender enough to mash with a spoon.

4. Remove from heat and set aside.

5. In the bowl of a blender (preferably a high speed blender) add the hemp seeds, lemon juice, salt & pepper, nutritional yeast, garlic powder and tamari (if using).

6. Transfer the cauliflower and the broth from the pot to the blender. Blend on high speed until smooth and creamy. Taste test to see if you prefer more salt, onion powder, or garlic powder.

7. Transfer the sauce back to the pot and simmer over low heat. 
8. Serve with 1 large roasted spaghetti squash or 8 ounces whole grain fettuccine.

NOTE: If using pasta, add it cooked with two tablespoons reserved pasta water to the pot with the sauce. The starches will in the pasta water will make it even creamier.

9. Serve warm with fresh parsley and/or vegan parmesan cheese (see notes), and enjoy!
*Be sure not to use more than 5 cups cauliflower or it will dilute the flavor of the sauce. Otherwise you can try adding more seasonings to suit your preferences.

NOTE: I prefer to serve this alfredo sauce with 8 ounces whole grain fettuccine, 10 ounces cooked peas and 8 ounces sautéed sliced mushrooms. You can also serve it with 1 large roasted spaghetti squash for a grain-free option.

NOTE: To make your own vegan cashew parmesan, combine 1 cup raw cashews with 4 tablespoons nutritional yeast, 1 teaspoon fine sea salt and 1/2 teaspoon garlic powder in a food processor and pulse until finely ground.

Nutrition Facts (for 1/4th of the sauce): Total Fat - 12g - Cholesterol 0g - Sodium 897mg - Potassium 302mg - Total Carbohydrate 12g - Dietary Fiber 5g - Sugars 4g - Protein 9g - Vitamin A 4% - Vitamin C129%

http://makingthymeforhealth.com/cauliflower-hemp-alfredo/

bakery-style almond poppy seed muffins

These bakery-style almond poppy seed muffins taste exactly like you just picked them up from the Costco bakery and are super easy to make!

Yield: 12 muffins

Ingredients

1¾ cup all purpose flour
¾ tsp baking powder
¼ tsp baking soda
¼ tsp salt
2 tbsp poppy seeds
1 cup sugar
10 tbsp butter, room temperature
1 large egg
1 large egg yolk
2¼ tsp almond extract
½ cup whole milk
½ cup full fat sour cream
¼ cup slivered almonds

Instructions

1. Heat oven to 350F.

2. In a medium bowl, whisk together the flour, baking powder, baking soda, salt, and poppy seeds. Set aside.

3. In the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with the paddle attachment, cream together the butter and sugar on medium-high speed until light and fluffy, about 3 minutes.

4. Add in the egg, egg yolk, and almond extract. Beat until combined, about a minute. Scrape down the sides of the bowl.

5. In a small bowl, whisk together the whole milk and sour cream until combined.

6. Starting and ending with the flour mixture, add the flour mixture to the batter in three additions, alternating with the milk mixture, mixing on low speed until just combined after each addition. Scrape down the sides of the bowl and give one last mix.

7. Line a muffin tin with 12 cupcake liners. Divide the batter among the 12 paper-lined muffin cups. Sprinkle the slivered almonds evenly over the muffins.

8. Bake for 15-20 minutes, or until lightly golden and a toothpick inserted into the center comes out clean.

9. Cool completely before serving.

http://joanne-eatswellwithothers.com/2017/01/bakery-style-almond-poppy-seed-muffins.html

PALEO "RAMEN" BURGERS WITH PARSNIP NOODLE BUNS

These paleo ramen burgers are a great healthy spin on the latest food porn trend. You can sub ground beef for the turkey if you're looking for a classic patty, and add whatever toppings you like. I served them with a cilantro mayo (1/2 cup mayo, 1 tablespoon finely chopped cilantro, 1 tablespoon lime juice). Other healthy ideas include mashed avocado, whole grain mustard, Bibb lettuce, sliced tomato or onions.
You can make the buns in advance and reheat in a 350 F degree oven. You can also keep the buns warm in the oven while the turkey burgers are cooking. Also note: this recipe will take less time with two skillets going (one for the buns, another for the burgers) but it's a lot of multi-tasking and, of course, more dishes. Feel free to try it though if you're trying to cut down on time.

Prep Time: 15 minutes
Cook Time: 20 minutes
Total Time: 35 minutes
Yield: 6

Ingredients

Olive oil
4 large parsnips (2 pounds), peeled and spiralized (see note)
Sea salt
4 large eggs, beaten
1 pound ground turkey (preferably dark meat)
1 tablespoon finely chopped fresh ginger
2 garlic cloves, minced
1/4 teaspoon cayenne
Arugula, for serving

Instructions

1. In a large nonstick skillet, heat 1 tablespoon of the oil. Sauté the parsnip noodles over medium-high heat until soft, about 5 minutes. Season lightly with salt and transfer to a mixing bowl. Allow to cool for 2 minutes, then stir in the eggs.

2. Wipe out the skillet, and heat another tablespoon of the oil over a medium flame.

3. Fill four ramekins halfway with the parsnip mixture and press down with the back of your spoon to compress the noodles.

4. When the oil shimmers, add the 'parsnip buns' by inverting the ramekins over the pan and tapping the bottom. Use a spatula to push in any stray noodles and form a round. Cook for 2 to 3 minutes, until nicely browned. Carefully flip and cook for 2 more minutes on the second side. Remove to a plate and repeat with the remaining parsnip batter in two additional batches (you'll have 12 total buns). [Note: to keep the buns warm, you can transfer to a baking sheet and stash in a 300 degree oven until the burgers are ready to be assembled].

5. In a medium mixing bowl, with clean hands, combine the turkey, ginger, garlic, cayenne and 1/2 teaspoon salt. Form the meat mixture into 6 equal balls.

6. Add another 1 tablespoon of oil to the same skillet you used for the buns and set it over medium-high heat. Add the burgers, 3 at a time, and press down with a spatula to form a thin patty, roughly the same size as the buns. Cook for 10 minutes, or until the burgers are browned on both sides and cooked through. Repeat with the remaining patties.

7. Assemble: top the parsnip buns with one turkey burger, a dollop of the condiment of your choice (see suggestions), arugula, and the second bun. Serve warm!

Note: I used the Inspiralizer - used Blade D. For a how-to on spiralizing parsnips with this machine. (http://inspiralized.com/?s=parsnip) Otherwise, whatever spiralizing apparatus will do! If you don't own a spiralizer, you can simply grate the parsnips. They just won't resemble ramen burger patties. But I'm sure will taste delicious!

http://feedmephoebe.com/paleo-ramen-burgers-recipe/

Crispy Potato Roast

The thinner the potatoes are cut, the crispier they'll become in the oven.

PREP: 25 MINS
TOTAL TIME: 2 HOURS 15 MINS
SERVINGS: 8

Ingredients

3 tablespoons unsalted butter, melted
3 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
4 pounds russet potatoes, peeled
4 shallots, thickly sliced lengthwise
Coarse salt
1/2 to 1 teaspoon red-pepper flakes (optional)
8 sprigs thyme

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 375 degrees.

2. In a small bowl, combine butter and oil.

3. Brush bottom of a round 9-inch baking dish with some butter mixture.

4. With a sharp knife or mandoline, slice potatoes very thinly crosswise.

5. Arrange potato slices vertically in dish.

6. Wedge shallots throughout.

7. Sprinkle with salt and red-pepper flakes (if using); brush with remaining butter mixture.

8. Bake 1 1/4 hours.

9. Add thyme and bake until potatoes are cooked through with a crisp top, about 35 minutes more.

http://www.marthastewart.com/336976/crispy-potato-roast

Cold, wet and damp outside - I want some of Cathy's weather. Have to remind myself - we are one day closer to spring. It's just this cold goes right through me. --- Sam


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'll go to their site and see what they have to offer. Finished my knitterati square but haven't blocked it. Here's a photo


Liz, lovely!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'll go to their site and see what they have to offer. Finished my knitterati square but haven't blocked it. Here's a photo


Very pretty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Why do they always hit trailer courts where people have no place to go? There were 2 bad ones in Alberta with a lot of fatalities that hit trailer courts


They do seem to don't they, and it's always devastating and horrific.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got my lab test report this morning and all numbers are very good. My HDL (good cholesterol) was 64; they asked what did I eat....paper? Nice way to start the week.


Fantastic!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is an update on my knitting I have it on good authority ( DIL s little nephew who said my whales were little fish) that I'm knitting little doggies


Awe, cuter and cuter. 
Well a three year old knows a doggie when he sees one. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I didn't get anything done today that I had planned to, other than the last load of laundry. Marla and I went to my cousin's for a short visit, instead it was 21/2 hours, then a stop at H&R Block to make an appointment and got an appointment for today so came home for a quick bite, went back to appointment, then back home. Taxes are done other than David's signature, so he'll sign when he gets home and then she can submit them. 
Didn't get to anywhere else, oh well, tomorrow is another day. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I slept a good 5 3/4 hr. stretch without waking up till I awoke with a shock from my dream. I was in a bus traveling somewhere in Latin America explaining to my dear friend here in the States, who was on the bus with me, that one should keep their passport with them and realized I was now hours away from the hotel with no passport on me and I needed it to get across the border. Woke up panicking wondering how I could get it, when I realized I was home ????. Phew. What a relief. Couldn't get back to sleep after that.
> 
> I don't have regular cable so Amazon Prime is way less than what we were paying the satellite company.
> 
> I loved Marks & Spencers. They sold all their slacks in different lengths. One of the few times I didn't have to hem them. Was sad when they closed.


Oh my, I'm sure glad that you were home dreaming and not anywhere out of the country. But it's definitely a reminder that you 'll remember when you do go to Mexico or anywhere in South or Central America.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'll go to their site and see what they have to offer. Finished my knitterati square but haven't blocked it. Here's a photo


That turned out very nicely.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'll go to their site and see what they have to offer. Finished my knitterati square but haven't blocked it. Here's a photo


The square is awesome! I know you are anxious to get the next pattern.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Kaye, taxes done! I'm jealous! I haven't even gotten my W 2 forms. I hope this year I'll be able to get them done early. I don't know why, I always have to pay!


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Good evening everyone hoping everyone is on good health and happy today.

I have been working on some ufo's that I found when I was trying to organize my yarn Which never gets done as I soon find something I want to go knit, anyhow I rarely have ufo's as I try and finish everything I start before I start something new so I won't forget what I am doing on it.

I have some pics of what I have done since I last posted pics.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cindy, shawl is so pretty, as are sweater sets and single sweater. Good job.
Kaye, Hakuna Matata, all I did was one load of laundry and walk Maya.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

budasha said:


> I don't have a motor home so I'm wondering if there is another Liz on here and I've just missed seeing her.


Must have gotten the name wrong. Someone had posted about wanted to go to KAP but would be driving in RV if they came. Do think person was from Canada, though.

Kathy


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh boy lots of great recipes in today's listing Sam, thanks.

Off to bed I go, let's see if I can get a goodnights sleep tonight.
Night All.
????????????????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Kaye, taxes done! I'm jealous! I haven't even gotten my W 2 forms. I hope this year I'll be able to get them done early. I don't know why, I always have to pay!


David got his W-2 when he got his paycheck, I hadn't expected to get an appointment so fast, usually we have to wait a couple weeks. Thank goodness we'll get money back, I'm broke, he hasn't gotten many extra miles so his pay has been really skimpy, it could certainly be worse, so I'm not complaining.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Good evening everyone hoping everyone is on good health and happy today.
> 
> I have been working on some ufo's that I found when I was trying to organize my yarn Which never gets done as I soon find something I want to go knit, anyhow I rarely have ufo's as I try and finish everything I start before I start something new so I won't forget what I am doing on it.
> 
> I have some pics of what I have done since I last posted pics.


Those are great! 
I can't wait to find out if Jennie's having a girl or boy, but I think I'm going to start on some receiving blankets.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Bonnie looked up bierocks and found what looked like a good recipe that I think I'll give a try. Also found one using pillsbury crescent rolls, which of course wouldn't be quite as tasty as the homemade roll but certainly quick. Love how we share the dishes we make; sure has expanded my palate.
> 
> Sending prayers for all in need. TTYL


I found several different recipes, some calling for shredded cabbage & others using sauerkraut, last time I made some of each & we liked the ones with sauerkraut best, they had a little more zip


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'll go to their site and see what they have to offer. Finished my knitterati square but haven't blocked it. Here's a photo


That looks really good Liz, looks like you've already blocked it


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Cindy, shawl is so pretty, as are sweater sets and single sweater. Good job.
> Kaye, Hakuna Matata, all I did was one load of laundry and walk Maya.


 :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I got pictures today of my GDs in the sweaters I made them! I'm very happy to see that. Youngest turned 2 a few days ago. 

My thumb is a little out of whack from all the crocheting lately so am just knitting some starts to hats. 

Cindy, the wrap is beautiful!

Kaye, good for you getting the taxes done early--I will do mine soon too. I have to see if my W2 is online.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cindy, lovely knitting, I really like the wrap.

Kaye, you are really on the ball with the taxes, my DH leaves the books as long as he can, drives me crazy, never gets them done til the last day????Of course, being a farmer he doesn't pay throughout the year so always has to pay

Supper went well, everyone went home full & have leftovers for tomorrow. GD took buns & cinnamon buns home as he NEEDED ????Them


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cindy, lovely knitting, I really like the wrap.
> 
> Kaye, you are really on the ball with the taxes, my DH leaves the books as long as he can, drives me crazy, never gets them done til the last day????Of course, being a farmer he doesn't pay throughout the year so always has to pay
> 
> Supper went well, everyone went home full & have leftovers for tomorrow. GD took buns & cinnamon buns home as he NEEDED ????Them


I was really surprised that she had an appointment, usually have to wait a few weeks, also don't usually have David's W2 this early, but since she had the appointment figured why not get it done. David was thrilled and surprised when I told him, if we'd have had a fax at home, he'd have had me fax him the papers that needed signed and faxed them back. lol Silly man. 
Well, buns and cinnamon buns are needed, and necessary. lol I may make some Wednesday.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Made it to Laredo Sunday afternoon. Nice drive and didn't have to hurry. Took US 59 out of Houston. Nice route, mostly 4 lanes and 75 mph, which I didn't go. Talked to three gentlemen from Eastern Europe, drivers for other companies. One had a 10 mo male chihuahua. Lila was in heaven, playing with him and getting pats from the guys. Delivered this morning and spent the day in town. Got my good Mexican food and coffee and spent the afternoon crocheting a bit. Went back to the truck stop tonight and talked to the two still here plus a couple of others. 

Birthday congrats to our two today. Mel, good decisions always have a way of finding us and changing our attitude towards something. Bonnie, cute memes and I want to say, hold supper! I'm on my way. Don't want to think about taxes. Too much prep work to do. Had to read 40 pages so I know I've missed something. Healing prayers to darowil's DM and to Noni's DMIL. Mary, condolences to the family of the young man. My DGS in MA, texted his friend on New Years Day about suicidal feelings and her mother called the police instead of the parents. Imagine the shock of finding police on your doorstep not knowing why. They hospitalized him overnight on watch. DDIL stayed with him but had to have a volunteer there too. He's on several meds for ADD, depression and whatnot. They had just changed one of them that week. He's 14. Sometimes I think it's the meds that are causing a lot of his problems. Talked to him the other day and told him he needs to tell his mom when he feels that way. She has contact with his doctor. I am always afraid that I will get that call from them. His older sister is being an ass more so since she turned 18. Thinks she's an adult now so shouldn't have any rules. She is only a junior in hs so has a bit before she graduates. She sounds like Bailee. 

Ok, wrote a book. Kaye, I'll save the cookies for you until KAP. Like I said earlier, I'll probably have plenty for munching on at the KAP. 

Take care,

Kathy

Sam, I have a short video of some of my trip. When I can get it off dash cam, I'll post it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> That is very pretty! Nice work!


Thanks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh another beautiful design Liz.


Thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I must have missed something as someone was mentioning Lens Mills. Just looked them up and they have a store in Barrie, so would be an outing for myself if I thought it worthwhile. Do they sell wool and?????
> Thanks
> 
> Edit:
> ...


It was me. I saw a commercial on TV so looked them up. There is a store in Hamilton and I'll take a run over one day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Very pretty.


Thanks everyone. I enjoyed doing this and am looking forward to the next one.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Good evening everyone hoping everyone is on good health and happy today.
> 
> I have been working on some ufo's that I found when I was trying to organize my yarn Which never gets done as I soon find something I want to go knit, anyhow I rarely have ufo's as I try and finish everything I start before I start something new so I won't forget what I am doing on it.
> 
> I have some pics of what I have done since I last posted pics.


Lovely work. The shawl is so pretty. Lucky babies to be getting those sweaters.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That looks really good Liz, looks like you've already blocked it


Thanks Bonnie but no I haven't blocked it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I got pictures today of my GDs in the sweaters I made them! I'm very happy to see that. Youngest turned 2 a few days ago.
> 
> My thumb is a little out of whack from all the crocheting lately so am just knitting some starts to hats.
> 
> ...


How nice that your GD's are wearing your sweaters. Sorry about your thumb.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Made it to Laredo Sunday afternoon. Nice drive and didn't have to hurry. Took US 59 out of Houston. Nice route, mostly 4 lanes and 75 mph, which I didn't go. Talked to three gentlemen from Eastern Europe, drivers for other companies. One had a 10 mo male chihuahua. Lila was in heaven, playing with him and getting pats from the guys. Delivered this morning and spent the day in town. Got my good Mexican food and coffee and spent the afternoon crocheting a bit. Went back to the truck stop tonight and talked to the two still here plus a couple of others.
> 
> ...


Nice knitting. Sad about the young boy with the suicidal tendencies. Sure hope he can get the help he needs to get over this feeling.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Caught up to page 51 so think I'll trot off to bed and read for a while. Back tomorrow.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Liz that square is lovely. What weight yarn did you use?


budasha said:


> I'll go to their site and see what they have to offer. Finished my knitterati square but haven't blocked it. Here's a photo


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We haven't gotten our w2 forms either but do have an appointment with our accountant for Feb.15th.



pammie1234 said:


> Kaye, taxes done! I'm jealous! I haven't even gotten my W 2 forms. I hope this year I'll be able to get them done early. I don't know why, I always have to pay!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cindy I love the close to me shawl; beautiful work, pattern and lovely color. The baby items are also very nice.



cindygecko said:


> Good evening everyone hoping everyone is on good health and happy today.
> 
> I have been working on some ufo's that I found when I was trying to organize my yarn Which never gets done as I soon find something I want to go knit, anyhow I rarely have ufo's as I try and finish everything I start before I start something new so I won't forget what I am doing on it.
> 
> I have some pics of what I have done since I last posted pics.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Night.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up so headed to bed. Sweet dreams and joyful awakenings to all. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11:20pm and I am in bed and should have been asleep long ago. 

Bonde and Chris and Warden came tonight. Brought pizza and we had a great time. Gage and Chris played video games and Bonde and Warden and I went to the grocery store. Has a wonderful visit and I got to have Warden cuddles. 

I gave Bonde her messy bun hat and it was a perfect fit and she loves it. 

Check in tomorrow morning.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely liz - good work - love the color. --- sam



budasha said:


> I'll go to their site and see what they have to offer. Finished my knitterati square but haven't blocked it. Here's a photo


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here are some interesting containers - wish you could knit them. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/crochet-rope-basket


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have you done any substitution teaching this year? --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> Kaye, taxes done! I'm jealous! I haven't even gotten my W 2 forms. I hope this year I'll be able to get them done early. I don't know why, I always have to pay!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Made it to Laredo Sunday afternoon. Nice drive and didn't have to hurry. Took US 59 out of Houston. Nice route, mostly 4 lanes and 75 mph, which I didn't go. Talked to three gentlemen from Eastern Europe, drivers for other companies. One had a 10 mo male chihuahua. Lila was in heaven, playing with him and getting pats from the guys. Delivered this morning and spent the day in town. Got my good Mexican food and coffee and spent the afternoon crocheting a bit. Went back to the truck stop tonight and talked to the two still here plus a couple of others.
> 
> ...


Yum!!! Texican food... drooling here. lol
I bet that the other pup was having as much fun as Lila was, it's great when you run into other drivers with pups she can play with. David would love to take one of ours with him, but the boss won't allow it, they had someone taking a dog before I think, that didn't clean up behind the dog and I think it may have tinkled in the truck. 
Wow, that would indeed have been a shock, but what a wonderful woman to take action so quick to make sure he didn't have a chance to hurt himself. I agree, my son said when he was taking the meds that they made them fell worse, unfortunately. 
Too bad that your DGD is acting the way she is, hopefully she'll figure it out sooner than later. 
I need to remember to get David an SD card for his so he can use it. 
LOL! Deal!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 11:20pm and I am in bed and should have been asleep long ago.
> 
> Bonde and Chris and Warden came tonight. Brought pizza and we had a great time. Gage and Chris played video games and Bonde and Warden and I went to the grocery store. Has a wonderful visit and I got to have Warden cuddles.
> 
> ...


The hat looks great, and Bonde is a pretty girl, well not girl as she has 2 children. 
It's great that you had a good time. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Awesome doggies!


Thanks Gwen


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I think these will be my first item made for baby. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ankkasukat


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I'll go to their site and see what they have to offer. Finished my knitterati square but haven't blocked it. Here's a photo


Its a beautiful pattern Liz


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Awe, cuter and cuter.
> Well a three year old knows a doggie when he sees one. :sm24:


Thank you Kaye Jo


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cindygecko said:


> Good evening everyone hoping everyone is on good health and happy today.
> 
> I have been working on some ufo's that I found when I was trying to organize my yarn Which never gets done as I soon find something I want to go knit, anyhow I rarely have ufo's as I try and finish everything I start before I start something new so I won't forget what I am doing on it.
> 
> I have some pics of what I have done since I last posted pics.


They are all gorgeous Cindy you used some very pretty colours


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I pulled out my electric guitar to play it since I haven't played it for a while, well about a year ago Marla bought me a mandala coloring book, it disappeared, well it was in the pocket of the electric guitar case. lol I've been looking for it for almost a year, I don't usually pick up the case for the electric, just pull the guitar out of it. 
So I think I'll take my coloring book that I have not colored a single picture in and go to bed. 
Night all, sweet dreams.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

eneira12 said:


> Thank you - what fun!


Welcome!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

ataylor52 said:


> Wow, wow, wow....I am about to think signing up on this sight may be a little overwhelming for a newbie. Can I get any suggestions?


Welcome! Just roll with it. Jump in as you feel like it. Come and read and comment as you have time. Use the summary posted at the beginning to find out what went on last week. You will soon figure us out.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

junezee said:


> Thanking for all those delicious sounding recipes. I'm going try the red potatoes on Sunday.


Welcome!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Wow, had a lot of pages to read tonight. But caught up now. Next time on will be Sunday, as I pick up a load north of Montgomery, AL tomorrow pm that goes to Laredo for delivery Monday. Should be an easy drive as only 1000 miles and plenty of time. May need to read on phone as wifi has been slow and service in Laredo isn't great.
> 
> ...


Walmart can only be stayed in one night in most places. No stabilizer jacks can be put down (ruins blacktop) and slide outs should be left in if possible. No grills or chairs allowed. There is no place except on the building at the hotel to plug in, and I was not comfortable doing that, as I had to be parked in a place that was not easily visible to anyone coming around the corner. There is a campground not far from the hotel and Sam but I have not checked it out. Do a search for campgrounds near Defiance Ohio. I know I see the sign going around the curve where the road splits in a Y. Don't know the name of it.

Jeanette, to my knowledge Brock does not have a direct phone number. I just used the one to the hotel and asked for him. It's the same number that was on the registration form last year. If you need it I think I have a copy with me.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I just got a difficult text from a friend/former coworker that told me her son just died. I don't know any details. He is a teenager.


Prayers


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful work cindy. --- sam



cindygecko said:


> Good evening everyone hoping everyone is on good health and happy today.
> 
> I have been working on some ufo's that I found when I was trying to organize my yarn Which never gets done as I soon find something I want to go knit, anyhow I rarely have ufo's as I try and finish everything I start before I start something new so I won't forget what I am doing on it.
> 
> I have some pics of what I have done since I last posted pics.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it was grandma sherry. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Must have gotten the name wrong. Someone had posted about wanted to go to KAP but would be driving in RV if they came. Do think person was from Canada, though.
> 
> Kathy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the hat and the square - are you on your way to doing an afghan? sounds like you had a good drive - real mexican food sounds wonderful although the mexican restaurant in napoleon is very good - much better than the one in defiance i think. drive careful. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Made it to Laredo Sunday afternoon. Nice drive and didn't have to hurry. Took US 59 out of Houston. Nice route, mostly 4 lanes and 75 mph, which I didn't go. Talked to three gentlemen from Eastern Europe, drivers for other companies. One had a 10 mo male chihuahua. Lila was in heaven, playing with him and getting pats from the guys. Delivered this morning and spent the day in town. Got my good Mexican food and coffee and spent the afternoon crocheting a bit. Went back to the truck stop tonight and talked to the two still here plus a couple of others.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are great. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I think these will be my first item made for baby.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ankkasukat


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the only camping close to defiance in independence state dam park - and it is VERY primitive. you don't want to camp there. grandma sherry - how bit is your motor home? --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Walmart can only be stayed in one night in most places. No stabilizer jacks can be put down (ruins blacktop) and slide outs should be left in if possible. No grills or chairs allowed. There is no place except on the building at the hotel to plug in, and I was not comfortable doing that, as I had to be parked in a place that was not easily visible to anyone coming around the corner. There is a campground not far from the hotel and Sam but I have not checked it out. Do a search for campgrounds near Defiance Ohio. I know I see the sign going around the curve where the road splits in a Y. Don't know the name of it.
> 
> Jeanette, to my knowledge Brock does not have a direct phone number. I just used the one to the hotel and asked for him. It's the same number that was on the registration form last year. If you need it I think I have a copy with me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so much for going to bed earlier. i am on my way now. --- sam


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> I'll go to their site and see what they have to offer. Finished my knitterati square but haven't blocked it. Here's a photo


Beautiful square Liz.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns to Stella And Carol!  (StellaK & Cmaliza)


And Happy Birthday ladies from me too. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> happy birthday stella and carol. haven't heard from carol for quite a while - hope she is ok. the same for stella although she does pop in every so often. and you are doing a very good job - thanks for helping out. --- sam


Thanks Sam!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> was there much humidity with that temp? --- sam


No, the humidity was very low thank goodness while it was so hot. But then when it cooled down in the evening to low 20sC the humidity shot up to 93%. :sm06:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've had a busy day, made dinner buns, cinnamon buns & bierocks- meat/sauerkraut filled buns &. A big pot of hamburger soup. DHs cousin was here for lunch & he & another cousin .& wife are coming for supper. I've got ham, scalloped potatoes in the oven & salad & sweet & sour red cabbage ready. & Saskatoon pie for desert.
> GD has been here for the day, I invite them for supper too but GS has hockey practice at 6, seems a stupid time, when are people supposed to have supper?
> 
> It's been snowing off & on since last night, we have about 4-5 inches of fluffy stuff.


That sounds wonderful. Can I come?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> I'll go to their site and see what they have to offer. Finished my knitterati square but haven't blocked it. Here's a photo


That is really pretty! :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

budasha said:


> I'll go to their site and see what they have to offer. Finished my knitterati square but haven't blocked it. Here's a photo


Awesome :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

cindygecko said:


> Good evening everyone hoping everyone is on good health and happy today.
> 
> I have been working on some ufo's that I found when I was trying to organize my yarn Which never gets done as I soon find something I want to go knit, anyhow I rarely have ufo's as I try and finish everything I start before I start something new so I won't forget what I am doing on it.
> 
> I have some pics of what I have done since I last posted pics.


They are all so pretty. The shawl is very tempting :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> 11:20pm and I am in bed and should have been asleep long ago.
> 
> Bonde and Chris and Warden came tonight. Brought pizza and we had a great time. Gage and Chris played video games and Bonde and Warden and I went to the grocery store. Has a wonderful visit and I got to have Warden cuddles.
> 
> ...


She looks wonderful, too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

cindygecko said:


> Good evening everyone hoping everyone is on good health and happy today.
> 
> I have been working on some ufo's that I found when I was trying to organize my yarn Which never gets done as I soon find something I want to go knit, anyhow I rarely have ufo's as I try and finish everything I start before I start something new so I won't forget what I am doing on it.
> 
> I have some pics of what I have done since I last posted pics.


They are all lovely! :sm11:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> so much for going to bed earlier. i am on my way now. --- sam


You are going to sleep and I woke up not long after you went to bed. Hope you slept well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I am 'only' 40 pages behind. I assume Julie told you I have come to be with Mum for a few days as she has been unwell. Currently looks like things are under control but we go back and see a doctor again tomorrow. So while I hope to catch up by Saturday I won't be posting much if at all. I am dependent on my phone internet. I am using my lap-top but must keep an eye on usage as I should probably use my iPad to use less data.
> 
> And a thank you to Julie for taking over the summary this week at very late waring- like around 24 hours after it started with me not even having looked at this weeks!


So sorry to hear about your mother. Hope she is improving. Healing wishes and prayers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Walmart can only be stayed in one night in most places. No stabilizer jacks can be put down (ruins blacktop) and slide outs should be left in if possible. No grills or chairs allowed. There is no place except on the building at the hotel to plug in, and I was not comfortable doing that, as I had to be parked in a place that was not easily visible to anyone coming around the corner. There is a campground not far from the hotel and Sam but I have not checked it out. Do a search for campgrounds near Defiance Ohio. I know I see the sign going around the curve where the road splits in a Y. Don't know the name of it.
> 
> Jeanette, to my knowledge Brock does not have a direct phone number. I just used the one to the hotel and asked for him. It's the same number that was on the registration form last year. If you need it I think I have a copy with me.


Thanks, but we're in touch. I should hear from him today.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> love the hat and the square - are you on your way to doing an afghan? sounds like you had a good drive - real mexican food sounds wonderful although the mexican restaurant in napoleon is very good - much better than the one in defiance i think. drive careful. --- sam


We'll have to try it out - I liked the food served at the one in Defiance so must be pretty darn good.


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Those are great!
> I can't wait to find out if Jennie's having a girl or boy, but I think I'm going to start on some receiving blankets.


Do you knit your receiving blanket's?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Good evening everyone hoping everyone is on good health and happy today.
> 
> I have been working on some ufo's that I found when I was trying to organize my yarn Which never gets done as I soon find something I want to go knit, anyhow I rarely have ufo's as I try and finish everything I start before I start something new so I won't forget what I am doing on it.
> 
> I have some pics of what I have done since I last posted pics.


Very nice! I really like the shawl. I saved the pattern, but have no idea when I'll get to it!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> have you done any substitution teaching this year? --- sam


No, and I really should! I talked to a friend on Saturday that is a principal, and she said to let her know if I wanted to sub as she needs some. I just really don't want to work! I should because right now, I could use the money. I hope I will be able to come to the KAP this year. It is just so expensive to fly. When I know the dates, I can start looking for flights.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think these will be my first item made for baby.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ankkasukat


Those are pretty cute!


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> Very nice! I really like the shawl. I saved the pattern, but have no idea when I'll get to it!


It's an easy pattern I was able to knit while watching TV and it only took a couple of days to knit.

Hope you get a chance to knit it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Liz that square is lovely. What weight yarn did you use?


Worsted weight, 4 ply.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We haven't gotten our w2 forms either but do have an appointment with our accountant for Feb.15th.


You guys are really early with your tax returns. Our Canadian companies have until the end of February to send our tax slips and most take advantage of that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:



> 11:20pm and I am in bed and should have been asleep long ago.
> 
> Bonde and Chris and Warden came tonight. Brought pizza and we had a great time. Gage and Chris played video games and Bonde and Warden and I went to the grocery store. Has a wonderful visit and I got to have Warden cuddles.
> 
> ...


Looks like she's happy with her bun hat. Glad you had a good evening.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is lovely liz - good work - love the color. --- sam


Thanks Sam.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm going to get my hair done today. Need to also go to the grocery store. I ran out of coffee today! Guess I'll start getting some things done. TTYL


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Its a beautiful pattern Liz


Thanks Sonja. I'm eager to do more.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Love the hat, Mel!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> Beautiful square Liz.


Thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That is really pretty! :sm24:


Thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Awesome :sm24:


Thanks, I like it too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The US has until the end of Jan. to get us our W2 forms.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, so happy you had such a nice night and hat fits perfectly.

There was a beautiful sunrise this morning and the wind is calmer! Yeah, our sunny desert weather is back.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, how fun! The little duck booties are adorable.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I woke up to snow! UGH! We do need the moisture, but I'm so ready for spring, I need to look up what the first day of spring is so I have a date to look forward to. Oh well, the snow too shall pass, after I shovel it. There's maybe an inch, so not much as long as it doesn't continue to snow on and off all day. 
Well, get finished getting caught up here and get ready to go to the gym. 
I hope everyone else is having a great day/night.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Do you knit your receiving blanket's?


I've not really made any yet, I usually stick to clothing, but I'm going to try to knit some, and I'll probably sew some too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That sounds wonderful. Can I come?


You would be quite welcome????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i guess i never thought of it that way - i always thought everyone could eat honey - it's not man made. that is too bad. it sounds like you have to be really creative in your baking and cooking. --- sam


Every diabetic is different. Honey is low on the glycemic index, which means that the body digests it at a slower, more even rate than "sugar". Sorlenna, you could try substituting agave for the honey, but I don't know if it would be enough difference to be ok for Bub.

It isn't just sugar that have to be watched. You have to watch carbs also, bread, potatoes, corn beets anything that has flour in it has carbs. Any high sugar vegetable. Fruit is full of natural sugar.

I can't have the artificial sugars so "sugar free" stuff is out. You learn to eat portions of the foods your body can metabolize the way it needs to. And I don't always watch. Especially for special occasions or holidays.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i dropped a stitch on my socks - noticed it about an inch later - i pinned it with a tiny safety pin/stitch marker. frogged about six rows and then worked it up the latter with two needles and now you will never know it was dropped. knit the six rows i frogged and now we are ready to move forward. --- sam


Wooo Hoooo! Great job, Sam!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Every diabetic is different. Honey is low on the glycemic index, which means that the body digests it at a slower, more even rate than "sugar". Sorlenna, you could try substituting agave for the honey, but I don't know if it would be enough difference to be ok for Bub.
> 
> It isn't just sugar that have to be watched. You have to watch carbs also, bread, potatoes, corn beets anything that has flour in it has carbs. Any high sugar vegetable. Fruit is full of natural sugar.
> 
> I can't have the artificial sugars so "sugar free" stuff is out. You learn to eat portions of the foods your body can metabolize the way it needs to. And I don't always watch. Especially for special occasions or holidays.


Husband went to get his blood checked on Thursday and we got a phone call yesterday that the doctor wanted to see him today just when I thought I would get a week without any medical appointments His glucose is right up in the danger zone so more medication changes and back again in a 2 weeks see if there is an improvement


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Kaye, snow! I know it is pretty in WY. I'm ready for spring, also. Mainly because we are having spring weather. I don't know if winter is skipping us or if it will be horrible in March!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Husband went to get his blood checked on Thursday and we got a phone call yesterday that the doctor wanted to see him today just when I thought I would get a week without any medical appointments His glucose is right up in the danger zone so more medication changes and back again in a 2 weeks see if there is an improvement


Sorry to hear of the high glucose. I hope the meds will help get it under control.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Husband went to get his blood checked on Thursday and we got a phone call yesterday that the doctor wanted to see him today just when I thought I would get a week without any medical appointments His glucose is right up in the danger zone so more medication changes and back again in a 2 weeks see if there is an improvement


I hope that they get his meds set so that his levels come back down, and hopefully stay where they need to be.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Kaye, snow! I know it is pretty in WY. I'm ready for spring, also. Mainly because we are having spring weather. I don't know if winter is skipping us or if it will be horrible in March!


It is pretty in areas, where we are isn't too pretty, but the northern half of the state is beautiful. 
That's the scary part, you all need moisture, but don't need flooding in July.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Husband went to get his blood checked on Thursday and we got a phone call yesterday that the doctor wanted to see him today just when I thought I would get a week without any medical appointments His glucose is right up in the danger zone so more medication changes and back again in a 2 weeks see if there is an improvement


I am sorry about that. I hope you have a break soon.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> I think these will be my first item made for baby.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ankkasukat


LOL, cute!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Husband went to get his blood checked on Thursday and we got a phone call yesterday that the doctor wanted to see him today just when I thought I would get a week without any medical appointments His glucose is right up in the danger zone so more medication changes and back again in a 2 weeks see if there is an improvement


Sorry to hear this, but glad that the monitoring is working to find issues early and put new treatment in place.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Husband went to get his blood checked on Thursday and we got a phone call yesterday that the doctor wanted to see him today just when I thought I would get a week without any medical appointments His glucose is right up in the danger zone so more medication changes and back again in a 2 weeks see if there is an improvement


Hope the new meds will normalize his glucose level.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Thanks Sonja. I'm eager to do more.


If all the squares are as beautiful as this one it's going to be a lovely afghan


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> Sorry to hear of the high glucose. I hope the meds will help get it under control.


Me too , his doctor couldn't understand why he was on such a low dose medication so now he's changed it hopefully he will feel better


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope that they get his meds set so that his levels come back down, and hopefully stay where they need to be.


Thanks Kaye


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, healing energy for your DH.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Husband went to get his blood checked on Thursday and we got a phone call yesterday that the doctor wanted to see him today just when I thought I would get a week without any medical appointments His glucose is right up in the danger zone so more medication changes and back again in a 2 weeks see if there is an improvement


Sorry to hear that, Sonja. I hope they get things sorted, and that you will then have a few weeks free of appointments. It can begin to feel as if there is nothing else in your life. :sm25:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I pulled out my electric guitar to play it since I haven't played it for a while, well about a year ago Marla bought me a mandala coloring book, it disappeared, well it was in the pocket of the electric guitar case. lol I've been looking for it for almost a year, I don't usually pick up the case for the electric, just pull the guitar out of it.
> So I think I'll take my coloring book that I have not colored a single picture in and go to bed.
> Night all, sweet dreams.


I'm hoping for a similar thing with a knitting pattern book that has gone missing! I have looked in every place I can think of, but no luck. I know once I am no longer looking for it, it will turn up, most likely while I am searching for something else. I don't have a guitar, so that cannot be the answer, but I am sure it is somewhere equally improbable! So frustrating!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Husband went to get his blood checked on Thursday and we got a phone call yesterday that the doctor wanted to see him today just when I thought I would get a week without any medical appointments His glucose is right up in the danger zone so more medication changes and back again in a 2 weeks see if there is an improvement


Sorry to hear this. Hope the change in meds does the trick.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Sorry to hear that, Sonja. I hope they get things sorted, and that you will then have a few weeks free of appointments. It can begin to feel as if there is nothing else in your life. :sm25:


Thanks Chris , got 2 appointments at the hospital next week then 1 with the diabetes nurse the following week then fingers crossed nothing for a while


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I'm hoping for a similar thing with a knitting pattern book that has gone missing! I have looked in every place I can think of, but no luck. I know once I am no longer looking for it, it will turn up, most likely while I am searching for something else. I don't have a guitar, so that cannot be the answer, but I am sure it is somewhere equally improbable! So frustrating!


For Christmas 2015, my DH put a big Christmas decoration where our heirloom mirror (Nurre Mirror Co.) usually is and put the mirror in a "safe" place. Still haven't found it!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I've spent over a hour looking at patterns this evening as if I need any more patterns . I think sometimes I spend more time looking at patterns than knitting 
If anyone is interested I think www.joann.com have some beautiful free patterns Just go to the site and click on handmade with Joann
I think this is gorgeous


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've spent over a hour looking at patterns this evening as if I need any more patterns . I think sometimes I spend more time looking at patterns than knitting
> If anyone is interested I think www.joann.com have some beautiful free patterns Just go to the site and click on handmade with Joann
> I think this is gorgeous


So what colour are you planning on knitting it in?????? :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> So what colour are you planning on knitting it in?????? :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Quite like the colour it is but not the ideal colour for me I'm messy ????plus it says double garter stitch so would have to find out what that is first 
Maybe a shade of blue


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I've spent over a hour looking at patterns this evening as if I need any more patterns . I think sometimes I spend more time looking at patterns than knitting
> If anyone is interested I think www.joann.com have some beautiful free patterns Just go to the site and click on handmade with Joann
> I think this is gorgeous


That is very Chic :sm24:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> For Christmas 2015, my DH put a big Christmas decoration where our heirloom mirror (Nurre Mirror Co.) usually is and put the mirror in a "safe" place. Still haven't found it!


That is really worrying. My book is likely to be pretty much undamaged when it eventually turns up, but the possibilities for damage to your precious mirror are endless. I just hope it really was a safe place!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Chris , got 2 appointments at the hospital next week then 1 with the diabetes nurse the following week then fingers crossed nothing for a while


I hope you get things sorted out soon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> That is really worrying. My book is likely to be pretty much undamaged when it eventually turns up, but the possibilities for damage to your precious mirror are endless. I just hope it really was a safe place!


Hope you find your book and Jeanette finds her mirror . Safe places are so safe that even the person who put them there can't find them


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you get things sorted out soon


Hopefully .


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sonja that pattern is lovely, plain and simple style, and blue would be super. ???? Blue is my favourite colour so very appealing. 
Some stunning buttons would set it off beautifully.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Quite like the colour it is but not the ideal colour for me I'm messy ????plus it says double garter stitch so would have to find out what that is first
> Maybe a shade of blue


Look forward to seeing it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I had nice walk. I hope I have learned lesson NEVER to put things in "safe" place.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Just a quick rant: Took DH to the dr. today. We were on time and the waiting room was nearly full. We waiting an hour and half before we were taken to the exam room. A good way to get me in a bad mood.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope this new medication/dosage will do the trick for you DH Sonja.



Swedenme said:


> Me too , his doctor couldn't understand why he was on such a low dose medication so now he's changed it hopefully he will feel better


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Sassafras* I ordered the boy Real Happiness: The Power of Meditation: A 28-Day Program by 
Salzberg, Sharon. Saw this February meditation month thing on FB. Do you have any opinion on Salzberg?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Railyn said:


> Just a quick rant: Took DH to the dr. today. We were on time and the waiting room was nearly full. We waiting an hour and half before we were taken to the exam room. A good way to get me in a bad mood.


I am not surprised you need a rant. That is atrocious.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Sonja that pattern is lovely, plain and simple style, and blue would be super. ???? Blue is my favourite colour so very appealing.
> Some stunning buttons would set it off beautifully.


It's my birthday coming up next month so I'm thinking yarn will be my present again


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Look forward to seeing it.


Been thinking for a while that I should make myself some tops so it's about time I stop thinking and start knitting , think I'm going to end up with about 5 projects on the go at once definitely need some extra hands or stop looking for more patterns ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is frustrating. I've tried to convince myself that it is because the doctor is giving really good care and that if I'm patient that I'll receive the same kind of care and time....still keep hoping that is the reason for having to wait so long at times when I'm there at the appointment time. And if wishes were horses.....


Railyn said:


> Just a quick rant: Took DH to the dr. today. We were on time and the waiting room was nearly full. We waiting an hour and half before we were taken to the exam room. A good way to get me in a bad mood.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Railyn said:


> Just a quick rant: Took DH to the dr. today. We were on time and the waiting room was nearly full. We waiting an hour and half before we were taken to the exam room. A good way to get me in a bad mood.


Oh that's not good last time I was at husbands doctors we waited 15 minutes and I was muttering about waiting don't know what I would have done if it had been 90 minutes, today we only waited 5 minutes thank goodness , At my doctors the receptionist will say how long if one of the doctor's is running late and give people an option of a different appointment 
Hope everything was OK for your husband once he got into see the doctor


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Tuesday 24 January '17

Another gloomy, cold and rainy day. I spent a lot of it in a horizontal position - cozy and warm - not wanting to face the day. Besides - Elsa Kitty got killed on the road today - she was the mother of the last two litters. I sometimes wonder if they try and hit the kittens - Elsa was barely off the property. Bummer.

Trying to find my sock directions. Have twenty rows done on the one heel flap - need to know how many more to go. If I can't find my directions I will have to go in and see if Ellen will give me another copy. I need to go in and knit the day away with her anyhow - catch up on all the gossip - as to what is going to happen to her shop and when. I do hate to see it move from its present position.

Low-Carb Thai-Style Chicken Salad Recipe

This Low-Carb Thai-Style Chicken Salad recipe is a terrific summer main-course salad.
It's crisp, refreshing and light, and its sweet-and-sour dressing adds a real zing. It also works to serve to people who are watching their fat or calories. It's an excellent way to use up leftover grilled chicken or rotisserie chicken.

Author: Laura Dolson
Total Time 30 min 
Prep 30 min, Cook 0 min 
Yield 4 servings Thai Chicken Salad

Ingredients

Salad: 
1 pound cooked chicken breast, sliced thinly (can use dark chicken meat, if desired desired)
3 cups shredded Napa cabbage (or regular cabbage is perfectly fine)
3 cups peeled jicama, cut into strips
1 small sweet red pepper, cut into strips
1/3 cup chopped fresh mint
1/2 cup chopped fresh cilantro, including stems

.Dressing:
3 tablespoons white vinegar
2 tablespoons lime juice
2 tablespoons Thai fish sauce
1/2 cup sugar equivalent from a substitute (liquid such as Sweetzfree is preferred)
1/2 teaspoon freshly grated ginger
1/2 teaspoon Asian chili sauce (such as Sriracha) or other hot sauce

Garnishes:
1/4 cup chopped peanuts
Mint leaves
Cilantro leaves
Preparation

Make the Salad
1. In a large bowl, toss together 1 pound thinly sliced chicken breast or dark meat, 3 cups shredded Napa or regular cabbage, 3 cups peeled jicama, cut into strips, 1 small red pepper cut into strips, 1/3 cup chopped fresh mint, and 1/2 cup chopped fresh cilantro, including stems. Mix well and set aside.

Make the Dressing
1. In a separate small bowl, mix together 3 tablespoons white vinegar, 2 tablespoons lime juice, 2 tablespoons Thai fish sauce, 1/2 cup sugar equivalent from a substitute, 1/2 teaspoon freshly grated ginger and 1/2 teaspoon Asian chili sauce such as Sriracha or other hot sauce.

Assemble the Salad

1. Toss the salad ingredients with the dressing, making sure the ingredients are coated nicely. Refrigerate until ready to serve.

2. Serve in one large bowl or on separate dinner plates garnished with a total of 1/4 cup chopped peanuts, minute leaves and cilantro leaves.

HTTPS://WWW.VERYWELL.COM/THAI-STYLE-CHICKEN-SALAD-RECIPE-2242122

Low-Carb Asian Noodle Dish with Pork Recipe 

This low-carb noodle dish can be made with shirataki noodles or tofu noodles. More about these noodles Chicken can be used in place of the pork. This recipe has a passing similarity to Dan Noodles.

Author: Laura Dolson
Total Time 25 min 
Prep 10 min, Cook 15 min 
Yield 4 servings

Ingredients

2 12 oz packages shirataki or tofu noodles
1 lb ground pork
1/2 cup soy sauce
1/4 cup dry sherry
1/3 cup peanut butter
1 tablespoon rice vinegar or cider vinegar (rice vinegar can be sugary)
1/2 teaspoon Asian chili sauce or other hot sauce
8 cloves garlic - minced, pressed, or grated
2 Tablespoons grated fresh ginger
2 Tablespoons sesame oil
L lb bean sprouts
6 green onions or scallions, chopped
Pepper
1-2 Tablespoons mild oil, such as peanut or high oleic safflower oil

Preparation

1. Mix ground pork, 2 Tablespoons of the soy sauce, and the sherry together, and set aside.

2. Mix the rest of the soy sauce with the peanut butter, vinegar, and hot sauce together, although with 1/4 cup water.

3. Heat skillet or wok until hot. Add peanut or other mild oil to the pan and cook pork, breaking it up into small bits as it cooks.

4. Meanwhile, rinse noodles in hot water in a colander, and cut them up into shorter pieces with kitchen or regular scissors.

5. When meat is brown, add the ginger and garlic, and cook another minute or so, until fragrant.

6. Add sauce mixture and the noodles. Toss together and heat through.

7. Add bean sprouts and toss again. Sprinkle top with scallions.

HTTPS://WWW.VERYWELL.COM/LOW-CARB-ASIAN-NOODLE-DISH-WITH-PORK-2242161

Low-Carb Moo Shu Chicken 

Author: Laura Dolson
Total Time: 25 min 
Yield 4 servings

Ingredients

Marinade:
3 Tablespoons soy sauce
1 Tablespoon sesame oil
1 clove garlic, crushed
1 teaspoon grated fresh ginger
½ teaspoon Chinese Five Spice powder

Stir-fry:
1 lb. chicken, cut into ½-inch strips
2 medium stalks celery, thinly sliced
3 cloves crushed garlic
1 Tablespoon grated fresh ginger
6 oz. fresh shitake mushrooms, sliced into ½-inch strips
1 cup sliced green onions (scallions) - about 6 onions
4 cups sliced cabbage (½-inch strips)
8 oz. bean sprouts (mung beans are good, or any type intended for stir-frying)
1 Tablespoon soy sauce
1 Tablespoon oil (vegetable or light olive oil)

Preparation

1. Mix together the marinade ingredients, add the chicken, and mix to coat.

2. Prepare the vegetables, and grate the ginger and the garlic so everything will be ready.

3. Heat a large skillet on medium-high heat with half of the vegetable oil or olive oil. When the oil is hot, add the chicken, and stir-fry until just cooked through, probably 3 to 4 minutes depending upon how thick you cut the chicken. Remove the chicken from pan.

4. Add the rest of the vegetable oil, then the celery, ginger, and garlic. Saute for one minute.

5. Add the rest of the vegetables in the following order, stir-frying for 1 to 2 minutes after each addition: mushrooms, onions, cabbage and bean sprouts.

6. Add the soy sauce and the chicken. Toss to combine.

7. Serve with sugar-free plum sauce. If you like, use low-carb tortillas or lettuce leaves as wrappers.
https://www.verywell.com/moo-shu-chicken-2241856

Traditional Chinese Plum Sauce from Scratch

Prep time: 20 minutes
Cook time: 20 minutes
Total time: 40 minutes
Yield: about 2 cups

Ingredients

15-20 small to medium plums
6 cloves garlic, minced
1/2 cup red onion finely chopped
1 TBS grated fresh ginger
1/4 cup soy sauce
2 TBS sweet chili sauce

Cooking Directions

1. Slice plums in half and discard pits. Cut each half into about 6 chunks.

2. Mix plums in a saucepan with garlic, onion, ginger, soy sauce, and chili sauce.

3. Heat on medium for 20 minutes, stirring occasionally.

4. Blend well with an immersion blender and add water to thin if desired.

5. Store in the freezer up to six months or the fridge up to two weeks.

Approximate cost/serving: My plums were free, so this cost me almost nothing. If you buy plums it will be $2.50-$3 to make, but the sauce is enough dip for 20 servings, so we'll call it 15 cents a serving.

Vegetarian/Gluten Free: The sauce is vegetarian and vegan, my soy sauce has wheat gluten. Use a gluten free soy sauce or tamari to make this gluten free.

Nutrition: Calories per serving: 31- Fat per serving: 0 - Cholesterol 0mg, Sodium 11.19mg, Total Carbohydrate 7.46g, Dietary Fiber 0.67g, Sugars 3.63g, Protein 0.12g, WW Points Plus 1, WW Old Points 0

https://eatingrichly.com/traditional-chinese-plum-sauce-from-scratch/

Low Carb Recipe | Quick Chicken Alfredo with Shirataki Noodles

Author: Laura Dolson
Total Time: 15 min 
Prep: 5 min 
Cook: 10 min 
Serves 5

Ingredients

1½ lb. raw chicken breast (or 18-20 oz cooked)
1 Tablespoon oil for sautéing
1 medium bunch broccoli, cut into florets (can peel and chop stems also) - about 1½ lb.
¼ cup chopped onion
8 oz. sliced mushrooms
1 small red Bell pepper, chopped
2 packages shirataki noodles (4 oz each) (can substitute other low-carb pasta)
1 15 oz. jar Alfredo sauce
Optional small amount of hot sauce
4 slices cooked bacon, crumbled

Preparation

Tip: My local supermarket sometimes has shirataki noodles on sale for $1.00/package. I like to stock up, as they have a fairly long shelf life. I used tofu shirataki noodles as they are usually more readily available. If you buy "plain" shirataki noodles, they will have less carbohydrate.

NOTE: If you are cooking the chicken, it will go faster if you saute the onions, peppers, and mushrooms in a separate pan, and cook the broccoli in the microwave.

NOTE: If you don't want to mess up more pans, just do the following steps sequentially instead of at the same time.

Directions

1. Prepare broccoli and cook in microwave with a small amount of water. For the one-and-a-half pound of broccoli (about one head) add 4-5 tablespoons of water. Using stoneware, cook on high for 4-4:30 minutes. Season to taste.

2. Chop onion, and begin to saute' in one pan with half the oil. No more than 5 minutes, but until tender.

3. Cut up chicken breast and cook in other pan. Brown both sides of the chicken, not more than 3 minutes or enough to brown it on each side on medium heat. After browning, turn off heat and let sit for another 5 minutes.

4. Add mushrooms to onions and cook until beginning to shrink, then add chopped pepper. No more than 3 minutes total.

5. Rinse shirataki noodles in hot water and cut up with scissors. These do not need to be "cooked."

6. Stir to allow the flavors to mesh and all ingredients are distributed evenly throughout the dish.

7. Combine all ingredients and serve.

Nutritional Information: Each of 5 servings has 14 grams effective carbohydrate plus 5 grams fiber (19 grams total carbohydrate), 41 grams protein, and 426 calories.

HTTPS://WWW.VERYWELL.COM/QUICK-CHICKEN-ALFREDO-WITH-SHIRATAKI-NOODLES-2242113

Low-Carb Turkey or Chicken Tetrazzini

Chicken or turkey tetrazzini can be made with spaghetti squash and is real comfort food. This is one of my family's favorite post-holiday meals. You can make it with either spaghetti squash or shirataki noodles, or any low-carb noodle you like. Of course, you can use leftover chicken or turkey.

Author: Laura Dolson
Total Time: 40 min 
Prep 20 min: 
Cook: 20 min 
Serves 6

Ingredients

3 cups cooked chopped chicken or turkey meat
¼ cup chopped onion
8 oz sliced mushrooms
2 Tablespoons oil or butter (or half of each)
1½ cup unsweetened soy milk (or see note below)
½ cup cream
Flour or other thickener (see note below)
Salt - start with 1/2 teaspoon, or 1 Tablespoon chicken or turkey soup base such as Better Than Bouillon
Pepper
1/3 cup dry sherry
¼ cup grated Parmesan cheese
¼ cup almond meal or low-carb bread crumbs

Preparation

1. You need 2 cups of white sauce for this dish. The thickener and dairy in it are up to you -- I use 1½ cups unsweetened soy milk (unsweetened almond milk would probably also work) and ½ cup cream. But you can use all milk or whatever is best for your own eating plan. For the thickener, I use 2 Tablespoons of flour and 1 Tablespoon commercial low carb thickener (ThickenThin). For more information: Low Carb Thickeners.

For spaghetti squash: Prepare a spaghetti squash and take out enough strands to pretty much fill the bottom of a 9 X 13 pan. I figured on 6 cups tightly packed, but I don't measure. This adds 6 grams of carbohydrate and 1 gram of fiber to the basic recipe.

For Shirataki Noodles: I used three packages of the spaghetti type shirataki noodles. Rinse well in a colander, and cut into pieces with scissors. Drain very well -- I even spread them on a paper towel to dry, though this might be overkill (they contain a lot of moisture). Tofu shirataki noodles add 3 grams of carbohydrate and 2 grams of fiber to each serving of the basic recipe. Put in 9 X 13 pan or other casserole dish.

For Other Types of Noodles: Prepare according to package directions and add carb count to the basic recipe. Put in 9X13 pan or other casserole dish. Heat oven to 450 F.

Directions

1. Saute the onions in the oil or butter. Add the mushrooms and cook until they have given up most of their moisture. Add salt and pepper and stir.

2. If using flour for thickener, add it here, and cook for 1 to 2 minutes. Add liquid and other thickeners, and bring to a simmer. Add the sherry, if desired.

3. Add the turkey, and bring back to a simmer.

4. Mix with noodles or squash in casserole pan.

5. Sprinkle almond meal and cheese on top.

6. Bake about 10 minutes, or until topping begins to brown.

Nutritional Information: Each of 8 servings has 3.5 grams carbohydrate plus 1 gram fiber, 21 grams protein, and 232 calories. Be sure to add your pasta choice to these calculations.

https://www.verywell.com/low-carb-turkey-or-chicken-tetrazzini-2242190

I hope you are feeling low carb and oriental food needy one of these evenings. I think these sound really good and I do love good oriental food.

Blanco decided to come over (the boy's must have a basketball game - everyone is gone) so he is cleaning out a few dishes I had sitting here - they are clean enough - I could almost put them back in the cupboard. --- Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

isn't that always the way. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> No, the humidity was very low thank goodness while it was so hot. But then when it cooled down in the evening to low 20sC the humidity shot up to 93%. :sm06:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe you need just a short teaching gig so you can be sure to come to the kap this year - we are definitely looking for you. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> No, and I really should! I talked to a friend on Saturday that is a principal, and she said to let her know if I wanted to sub as she needs some. I just really don't want to work! I should because right now, I could use the money. I hope I will be able to come to the KAP this year. It is just so expensive to fly. When I know the dates, I can start looking for flights.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Those recipes are great Sam, especially like the plum sauce one! Plums are in season right now so could be on my list of to do!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Tuesday 24 January '17
> 
> Another gloomy, cold and rainy day. I spent a lot of it in a horizontal position - cozy and warm - not wanting to face the day. Besides - Elsa Kitty got killed on the road today - she was the mother of the last two litters. I sometimes wonder if they try and hit the kittens - Elsa was barely off the property. Bummer.
> 
> ...


I was hungry anyway- now I'm even hungrier! 
That is so sad about Elsa Kitty.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Tuesday 24 January '17
> 
> Another gloomy, cold and rainy day. I spent a lot of it in a horizontal position - cozy and warm - not wanting to face the day. Besides - Elsa Kitty got killed on the road today - she was the mother of the last two litters. I sometimes wonder if they try and hit the kittens - Elsa was barely off the property. Bummer.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear about Elsa Kitty. The poor thing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i need to find my directions soon - so i know how long to make the heel flap and to do the short row heel. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Wooo Hoooo! Great job, Sam!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Every diabetic is different. Honey is low on the glycemic index, which means that the body digests it at a slower, more even rate than "sugar". Sorlenna, you could try substituting agave for the honey, but I don't know if it would be enough difference to be ok for Bub.
> 
> It isn't just sugar that have to be watched. You have to watch carbs also, bread, potatoes, corn beets anything that has flour in it has carbs. Any high sugar vegetable. Fruit is full of natural sugar.
> 
> I can't have the artificial sugars so "sugar free" stuff is out. You learn to eat portions of the foods your body can metabolize the way it needs to. And I don't always watch. Especially for special occasions or holidays.


We were advised to avoid all of it. And I don't like the agave--the flavor wouldn't be the same, either. :sm25: I may try it just for DD and me. I haven't decided yet.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to you dh to help get his glucose back in the safety zone. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Husband went to get his blood checked on Thursday and we got a phone call yesterday that the doctor wanted to see him today just when I thought I would get a week without any medical appointments His glucose is right up in the danger zone so more medication changes and back again in a 2 weeks see if there is an improvement


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I'm hoping for a similar thing with a knitting pattern book that has gone missing! I have looked in every place I can think of, but no luck. I know once I am no longer looking for it, it will turn up, most likely while I am searching for something else. I don't have a guitar, so that cannot be the answer, but I am sure it is somewhere equally improbable! So frustrating!


My knitting needle gauge was missing since right after Christmas...I found it last night because I was looking through books--apparently I'd used it for a bookmark for some reason!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> maybe you need just a short teaching gig so you can be sure to come to the kap this year - we are definitely looking for you. --- sam


Thanks, Sam. The trip we have planned for August is ending up a little more expensive than I thought. I need to work on a budget and stick to it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are you going to knit it for yourself sonja. you really should you know - you don't knit very much for yourself. i think it would look great on you. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I've spent over a hour looking at patterns this evening as if I need any more patterns . I think sometimes I spend more time looking at patterns than knitting
> If anyone is interested I think www.joann.com have some beautiful free patterns Just go to the site and click on handmade with Joann
> I think this is gorgeous


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I, too, am a victim of the "safe" place disappearance.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Sorry you lost your Elsa Kitty today Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just looked at that stitch - very simple - i'm thinking of using it elsewhere like on a scarf or even an afghan. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Quite like the colour it is but not the ideal colour for me I'm messy ????plus it says double garter stitch so would have to find out what that is first
> Maybe a shade of blue


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Sassafras* I ordered the boy Real Happiness: The Power of Meditation: A 28-Day Program by
> Salzberg, Sharon. Saw this February meditation month thing on FB. Do you have any opinion on Salzberg?


Gwen, I think she is wonderful and explains things well and with humor. I ordered it free from Amazon Prime, but haven't read it yet.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Condolences on the loss of Elsa Kitty, Sam.

Sonja and Marilyn, hope the DHs are getting answers from the doc. Waiting so long is awful! I hope we don't have that on Friday when he goes back to see what they'll do about his shoulder.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would have had a few words to say to the doctor about it. waiting that long is detrimental to my health. --- sam



Railyn said:


> Just a quick rant: Took DH to the dr. today. We were on time and the waiting room was nearly full. We waiting an hour and half before we were taken to the exam room. A good way to get me in a bad mood.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds good to me. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> It's my birthday coming up next month so I'm thinking yarn will be my present again


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, so sorry about Elsa Kitty. I hope the rest of your babies have learned to stay out of the street area.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, so sorry about Elsa kitty. These recipes are wonderful! For heel flap 24 rows works well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks joy. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, so sorry about Elsa kitty. These recipes are wonderful! For heel flap 24 rows works well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've spent over a hour looking at patterns this evening as if I need any more patterns . I think sometimes I spend more time looking at patterns than knitting
> If anyone is interested I think www.joann.com have some beautiful free patterns Just go to the site and click on handmade with Joann
> I think this is gorgeous


I agree.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> are you going to knit it for yourself sonja. you really should you know - you don't knit very much for yourself. i think it would look great on you. --- sam


I'm going to give it a go , I've just been looking up the double garter stitch it's really easy just a 1 row repeat pattern , I think I will use it on other items too instead of plain garter stitch

Sorry about Elsa kitty


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you find your book and Jeanette finds her mirror . Safe places are so safe that even the person who put them there can't find them


DH's memory is getting worse. Enough to cause some worry.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm going to give it a go , I've just been looking up the double garter stitch it's really easy just a 1 row repeat pattern , I think I will use it on other items too instead of plain garter stitch
> 
> Sorry about Elsa kitty


Trying to find the pattern on Joann site but can't locate it , help!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorry to hear about Elsa kitty.

Hats for the tea party are blocked and stiffend and drying. Here's the progress on the flanenco skirt. There are four rows of ruffles do need to measure DGD for waist elastic and total length of skirt to stagger rows evenly. Thinking of putting the beads on the first ruffle row and top of waist band. What do you think?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that could be worrisome. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> DH's memory is getting worse. Enough to cause some worry.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Trying to find the pattern on Joann site but can't locate it , help!!


Here is a direct link Fan 
www.joann.com/ribbed-cardigan/P481031.html#sz=90&start=721


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> DH's memory is getting worse. Enough to cause some worry.


That doesn't sound good


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks joy. --- sam


????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i just looked at that stitch - very simple - i'm thinking of using it elsewhere like on a scarf or even an afghan. --- sam


It looks a lot nicer than plain garter stitch I'm going to use it elsewhere too


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a direct link Fan
> www.joann.com/ribbed-cardigan/P481031.html#sz=90&start=721


Fantastic thank you, just printed it off!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> here are some interesting containers - wish you could knit them. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/crochet-rope-basket


Why not knit them, Sam? They could be felted for firmness and stability.

Ohio Joy


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a direct link Fan
> www.joann.com/ribbed-cardigan/P481031.html#sz=90&start=721


Thanks for posting the direct link I couldn't find it either! It's really cute pattern.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> For Christmas 2015, my DH put a big Christmas decoration where our heirloom mirror (Nurre Mirror Co.) usually is and put the mirror in a "safe" place. Still haven't found it!


Maybe it's where the Christmas decoration normally is????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've spent over a hour looking at patterns this evening as if I need any more patterns . I think sometimes I spend more time looking at patterns than knitting
> If anyone is interested I think www.joann.com have some beautiful free patterns Just go to the site and click on handmade with Joann
> I think this is gorgeous


That is beautiful. Please don't show me anymore. My "to do" list is already way too long. :sm13:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> DH's memory is getting worse. Enough to cause some worry.


Sorry to hear that. Maybe a doctor will be able to ease some of your worry.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a direct link Fan
> www.joann.com/ribbed-cardigan/P481031.html#sz=90&start=721


I saw that earlier and thought it was very nice. I like the color also, but have to agree, it would really get dirty!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> That is beautiful. Please don't show me anymore. My "to do" list is already way too long. :sm13:


Ditto! But have downloaded it because it is so nice and easy to make. Wish I were much younger so could make everything I want to lol!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Tuesday 24 January '17
> 
> Another gloomy, cold and rainy day. I spent a lot of it in a horizontal position - cozy and warm - not wanting to face the day. Besides - Elsa Kitty got killed on the road today - she was the mother of the last two litters. I sometimes wonder if they try and hit the kittens - Elsa was barely off the property. Bummer.
> 
> ...


Sam, so sorry to hear about Elsa Kitty. It's heartbreaking to lose one of your pet.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Jeanette, I hope it's nothing to worry about--has he been under a different or stronger stress lately?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sorry you lost your Elsa Kitty today Sam.


So sorry about your Elsa Kitty as well. Thank you for the recipes, Sam. You are fantastic when it comes to recipes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I'm hoping for a similar thing with a knitting pattern book that has gone missing! I have looked in every place I can think of, but no luck. I know once I am no longer looking for it, it will turn up, most likely while I am searching for something else. I don't have a guitar, so that cannot be the answer, but I am sure it is somewhere equally improbable! So frustrating!


Sorry to hear that you also have something floating out in the Ether, hopefully it'll show up soon, you never know where those things take a trip to before we find them again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> For Christmas 2015, my DH put a big Christmas decoration where our heirloom mirror (Nurre Mirror Co.) usually is and put the mirror in a "safe" place. Still haven't found it!


Wow, a mirror is pretty big to misplace, that's impressive. lol I sure hope it shows up soon and in one piece.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've spent over a hour looking at patterns this evening as if I need any more patterns . I think sometimes I spend more time looking at patterns than knitting
> If anyone is interested I think www.joann.com have some beautiful free patterns Just go to the site and click on handmade with Joann
> I think this is gorgeous


That's cool, who knew, some really nice patterns on there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I had nice walk. I hope I have learned lesson NEVER to put things in "safe" place.


I should have learned that lesson a long time ago, but I still keep doing it. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Just a quick rant: Took DH to the dr. today. We were on time and the waiting room was nearly full. We waiting an hour and half before we were taken to the exam room. A good way to get me in a bad mood.


That is way too long of a wait, I wouldn't be happy either.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's my birthday coming up next month so I'm thinking yarn will be my present again


Yarn is always my plan. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Tuesday 24 January '17
> 
> Another gloomy, cold and rainy day. I spent a lot of it in a horizontal position - cozy and warm - not wanting to face the day. Besides - Elsa Kitty got killed on the road today - she was the mother of the last two litters. I sometimes wonder if they try and hit the kittens - Elsa was barely off the property. Bummer.
> 
> ...


So sorry about the kitty Sam, unfortunately cats will roam from 1-3 miles from home, so there's always that chance, it's still so sad to lose a beloved pet. 
Hopefully your pattern will show up, but going and hanging out with Ellen for a day isn't a bad thing either.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My knitting needle gauge was missing since right after Christmas...I found it last night because I was looking through books--apparently I'd used it for a bookmark for some reason!


Lol, that's something I'd do.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I've spent over a hour looking at patterns this evening as if I need any more patterns . I think sometimes I spend more time looking at patterns than knitting
> If anyone is interested I think www.joann.com have some beautiful free patterns Just go to the site and click on handmade with Joann
> I think this is gorgeous


Oh me too, very classic.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> DH's memory is getting worse. Enough to cause some worry.


I hope that the cause is found to be something fairly simple and not anything that will cause longterm worry.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It looks a lot nicer than plain garter stitch I'm going to use it elsewhere too


LondonGirl just posted a tunic on Connections that has garter on the front. The double garter will look better. This one is rising to the top if my list for a Fall sweater.

I have to look for the link and post it later. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-441910-236.html


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Maybe it's where the Christmas decoration normally is????


We thought we'd find them in getting out the decorations for this year, but didn't.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam so sorry about Elsa Kitty. We never have found Socks our oldest kitty and it's been close to 2 1/2-3 months since we last saw her. All we have left cat wise is Josie; long haired black kitty.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Jeanette, I hope it's nothing to worry about--has he been under a different or stronger stress lately?


Some with the extra stress of the repairmen and contractors at DD's. His memory has never been great, but I've seen lapses in both short and long term. I'm seeing same in his twin. Normal aging? I can't go by me since my memory has always been like an elephant.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hmmm...that doesn't sound good (re: DH's memory getting worse.) Is it to the point that you will possibly consult with the doctor?



RookieRetiree said:


> DH's memory is getting worse. Enough to cause some worry.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So did I; spent about 45 minutes searching and gave up. I did notice that they are Lion Brand patterns mostly so will maybe check there too. (unless Sonya can give us the link to it????)

EDITl: read a little farther and our angel Sonja did just that and posted the direct link! Thank Sonya; I've downloaded it.



Fan said:


> Trying to find the pattern on Joann site but can't locate it , help!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, a mirror is pretty big to misplace, that's impressive. lol I sure hope it shows up soon and in one piece.


Me, too. Part if the family history. 3 Nurre brothers came over from Germany- one went into farming (my branch), one into glass & mirror, and one into funeral homes (Cincinnati area). This is an official Nurre Mirror.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Some with the extra stress of the repairmen and contractors at DD's. His memory has never been great, but I've seen lapses in both short and long term. I'm seeing same in his twin. Normal aging? I can't go by me since my memory has always been like an elephant.


I can recall you being concerned some number of years ago, been through it with Fale of course- hoping it is something simple and reversible.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I can recall you being concerned some number of years ago, been through it with Fale of course- hoping it is something simple and reversible.


It's been gradually getting worse for 2 years. I had hoped that the C-pap and more sleep, it would get better. He'll bring it up at next appointment.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's been gradually getting worse for 2 years. I had hoped that the C-pap and more sleep, it would get better. He'll bring it up at next appointment.


As I said hoping it is something simple and reversible!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's been gradually getting worse for 2 years. I had hoped that the C-pap and more sleep, it would get better. He'll bring it up at next appointment.


Good that he'll bring it up with the doc. I will send positive thoughts.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> As I said hoping it is something simple and reversible!


Thanks.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you find your book and Jeanette finds her mirror . Safe places are so safe that even the person who put them there can't find them


Wherever they are, I think my quilting cutting mat is with them????I can't find it anywhere & its 14" square so big enough I should be able to find it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's been gradually getting worse for 2 years. I had hoped that the C-pap and more sleep, it would get better. He'll bring it up at next appointment.


That's a real worry, hope it turns out to be nothing serious


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, pretty sweater, thanks for sharing the link, I didn't find it earlier.

Sam, sorry about your kitty.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Beverooni said:


> My grocery list just quadrupled. Thanks! They all sound yummy.


Welcome!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Good that he'll bring it up with the doc. I will send positive thoughts.


Thanks.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Night.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Night.


Sweet dreams. Not sure if you're anywhere Howell Mountain. I may be making a trip to a friend's winery there.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sweet dreams. Not sure if you're anywhere Howell Mountain. I may be making a trip to a friend's winery there.


I grew up on Howell Mountain. It is about 7 miles north of St. Helena. St. Helena is west of Napa, California. It is a beautiful place and my "emotional" home. I have cousins who still live there and I feel such peace when I go visit them. I was there long before it was a tourist attraction. It was just home.


----------



## jsaylor (Jan 25, 2017)

Oh Eddie Rabbit said it best, "I Love a Rainy Day!" Best day to listen to sermons or books on tape and knit until I can't move my fingers. I love it and am jealous.
I am excited you are knitting socks. They are incredibly addictive. I went from making all sorts of things to just wanting to do cute and fast socks. These are what I make all the time for everyone.

The pic in this pattern is so cute. It was a free pattern online and I can't stop making them. Since June I have made 5 pairs with different size yarn that I had to figure out and working full time and lots of Christmas parties, LOL. 

Somehow I got them done. I do it diligently but slowly.

Enjoy Wren,

Jen


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jsaylor said:


> Oh Eddie Rabbit said it best, "I Love a Rainy Day!" Best day to listen to sermons or books on tape and knit until I can't move my fingers. I love it and am jealous.
> I am excited you are knitting socks. They are incredibly addictive. I went from making all sorts of things to just wanting to do cute and fast socks. These are what I make all the time for everyone.
> 
> The pic in this pattern is so cute. It was a free pattern online and I can't stop making them. Since June I have made 5 pairs with different size yarn that I had to figure out and working full time and lots of Christmas parties, LOL.
> ...


Those are super cute!
Don't remember if you've stopped by before, but if not, welcome to the tea table, if you have then welcome back. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well me lovelies, I'm going to take myself off to bed. Sweet dreams to all!


----------



## jsaylor (Jan 25, 2017)

Oh, your profile pic of bag with norwegian trees and reindeer is lovely!! My absolute goal in knitting is to learn to make norwegian mittens and gloves. I have a book about it but it is too advanced for me. I bought a bunch of "I can't believe I'm knitting...." books and they are helpful in learning the fundamentals of gloves and mittens.

Enjoyed your bag.

Jen


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

1:15 am and I just took out the dog and while out had a call from Greg. His phone is messed up. Ok. So call me in the morning?!????

I realized when I came back in that I hadn't been on here all day.????

Volunteer hour this morning. Got my hair done this afternoon. Will post pics. They are not the greatest but I will try to get better ones tomorrow. Did my usual burgundy Auburn on the top and wanted black for my tips. Ended up with more then the tips but I love it. ❤


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party jsaylor - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and some conversation and hope you will make us a regular stop whenever you are online. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



jsaylor said:


> Oh Eddie Rabbit said it best, "I Love a Rainy Day!" Best day to listen to sermons or books on tape and knit until I can't move my fingers. I love it and am jealous.
> I am excited you are knitting socks. They are incredibly addictive. I went from making all sorts of things to just wanting to do cute and fast socks. These are what I make all the time for everyone.
> 
> The pic in this pattern is so cute. It was a free pattern online and I can't stop making them. Since June I have made 5 pairs with different size yarn that I had to figure out and working full time and lots of Christmas parties, LOL.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm not sure how i missed you Beverooni but i want to be sure to welcome you to the knitting tea party. we hope you will make us a regular stop whenever you are online. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. --- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cindygecko said:


> Thanks for posting the direct link I couldn't find it either! It's really cute pattern.


Glad you like it .. I downloaded quite a lot of patterns from this site including a gorgeous blanket that I would really like to make


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> That is beautiful. Please don't show me anymore. My "to do" list is already way too long. :sm13:


Mine too think I need to be cloned :sm02:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> LondonGirl just posted a tunic on Connections that has garter on the front. The double garter will look better. This one is rising to the top if my list for a Fall sweater.
> 
> I have to look for the link and post it later. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-441910-236.html


That is a nice tunic looks nice and simple to make , I like that she knit it longer ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> So did I; spent about 45 minutes searching and gave up. I did notice that they are Lion Brand patterns mostly so will maybe check there too. (unless Sonya can give us the link to it????)
> 
> EDITl: read a little farther and our angel Sonja did just that and posted the direct link! Thank Sonya; I've downloaded it.


You are welcome Gwen 
If you want to go back to take a look at just knitting patterns you can simplify it . When the menu comes up on the left click on needles and yarn , then another menu will show up on the left hand side and you can click on knitting then accessories etc


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jsaylor said:


> Oh, your profile pic of bag with norwegian trees and reindeer is lovely!! My absolute goal in knitting is to learn to make norwegian mittens and gloves. I have a book about it but it is too advanced for me. I bought a bunch of "I can't believe I'm knitting...." books and they are helpful in learning the fundamentals of gloves and mittens.
> 
> Enjoyed your bag.
> 
> Jen


Think you mean my avatar so thank you ,it's actually a cushion/ pillow but a bag is a great idea you have been very helpful as I have a set of wooden handles but never saw a pattern of a bag I liked and all the time it was right there in my avatar . Thank you very much :sm01: 
And welcome to TP


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jsaylor said:


> Oh Eddie Rabbit said it best, "I Love a Rainy Day!" Best day to listen to sermons or books on tape and knit until I can't move my fingers. I love it and am jealous.
> I am excited you are knitting socks. They are incredibly addictive. I went from making all sorts of things to just wanting to do cute and fast socks. These are what I make all the time for everyone.
> 
> The pic in this pattern is so cute. It was a free pattern online and I can't stop making them. Since June I have made 5 pairs with different size yarn that I had to figure out and working full time and lots of Christmas parties, LOL.
> ...


Very nice- might be tempted to knit a pair sometime in the future!
Oh and by the way, Welcome!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 1:15 am and I just took out the dog and while out had a call from Greg. His phone is messed up. Ok. So call me in the morning?!????
> 
> I realized when I came back in that I hadn't been on here all day.????
> 
> Volunteer hour this morning. Got my hair done this afternoon. Will post pics. They are not the greatest but I will try to get better ones tomorrow. Did my usual burgundy Auburn on the top and wanted black for my tips. Ended up with more then the tips but I love it. ❤


It does look good, Mel!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> 1:15 am and I just took out the dog and while out had a call from Greg. His phone is messed up. Ok. So call me in the morning?!????
> 
> I realized when I came back in that I hadn't been on here all day.????
> 
> Volunteer hour this morning. Got my hair done this afternoon. Will post pics. They are not the greatest but I will try to get better ones tomorrow. Did my usual burgundy Auburn on the top and wanted black for my tips. Ended up with more then the tips but I love it. ❤


New hair colour looks great Mel. My hair is at the stage were I have to decide whether I want to leave it grow longer or go and get it cut, fringe( bangs) is really starting to irritate me. Normally I would just snip it myself but if I'm going to change my hairstyle ( that's a laugh is messy hair even a style ) I will leave it to the stylist .


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Husband went to get his blood checked on Thursday and we got a phone call yesterday that the doctor wanted to see him today just when I thought I would get a week without any medical appointments His glucose is right up in the danger zone so more medication changes and back again in a 2 weeks see if there is an improvement


Oh dear, I hope the change in medication does the trick.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Been thinking for a while that I should make myself some tops so it's about time I stop thinking and start knitting , think I'm going to end up with about 5 projects on the go at once definitely need some extra hands or stop looking for more patterns ????


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> So sorry to hear about Elsa Kitty. The poor thing.


From me too..... :sm03:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 1:15 am and I just took out the dog and while out had a call from Greg. His phone is messed up. Ok. So call me in the morning?!????
> 
> I realized when I came back in that I hadn't been on here all day.????
> 
> Volunteer hour this morning. Got my hair done this afternoon. Will post pics. They are not the greatest but I will try to get better ones tomorrow. Did my usual burgundy Auburn on the top and wanted black for my tips. Ended up with more then the tips but I love it. ❤


It looks great Melody. :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I grew up on Howell Mountain. It is about 7 miles north of St. Helena. St. Helena is west of Napa, California. It is a beautiful place and my "emotional" home. I have cousins who still live there and I feel such peace when I go visit them. I was there long before it was a tourist attraction. It was just home.


Marilyn: a former friend and co-worker owns Seek Wines there and we've reconnected and I hope to visit with him and his family within the year.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jsaylor said:


> Oh, your profile pic of bag with norwegian trees and reindeer is lovely!! My absolute goal in knitting is to learn to make norwegian mittens and gloves. I have a book about it but it is too advanced for me. I bought a bunch of "I can't believe I'm knitting...." books and they are helpful in learning the fundamentals of gloves and mittens.
> 
> Enjoyed your bag.
> 
> Jen


Welcome! Thanks for that pattern.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, as Marilyn noted Howell Mountain is near St. Helena and north of Napa. We live on high desert 7 hours south east of Napa. Our next visit to Napa (my DD lives there) will be end of May for DGD's graduation from Waldorf school. We use to visit more. When DGD's were younger they lived in Palo Alto as DD did residency at Stanford. We were younger and it was only 6 hr. drive. Now we are 75 and 85 and it makes a long trip. Especially as the last hour is Bay Area traffic. Having written too much info, let me say if you were going to be there late May I would love to see you. There is a great knitting store in Napa called Yarns on First.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jsaylor, welcome and thank you for anklet pattern. Haven't tried anklets but think I will.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Saw this on the forum and thought it was worth reposting! Happy Burns' Day to everyone!.....Rabbie would have been 258 years old today and I'm sure he would have approved of the leg warmers!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, as Marilyn noted Howell Mountain is near St. Helena and north of Napa. We live on high desert 7 hours south east of Napa. Our next visit to Napa (my DD lives there) will be end of May for DGD's graduation from Waldorf school. We use to visit more. When DGD's were younger they lived in Palo Alto as DD did residency at Stanford. We were younger and it was only 6 hr. drive. Now we are 75 and 85 and it makes a long trip. Especially as the last hour is Bay Area traffic. Having written too much info, let me say if you were going to be there late May I would love to see you. There is a great knitting store in Napa called Yarns on First.


I don't know when we'll be there, but probably not until the Fall. We have family in San Jose and LA plus these friends in Napa area. We're hoping to be totally retired by then and be doing some USA travelling.

We're headed to Galveston the end if February for a family girls weekend at this house shared by a friend of SIL on my side of the family. Then at the end of March, we're headed for Puerto Rico and then a 5-day cruise. We're out searching for some sun. Don't think we've seen it all month. But the weather is mild, so can't complain. How can anyone deny climate change with being 40f degrees here when it's usually 20f it lower this time if year?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sam, I am so sorry about the kitty. Such a shame.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 1:15 am and I just took out the dog and while out had a call from Greg. His phone is messed up. Ok. So call me in the morning?!????
> 
> I realized when I came back in that I hadn't been on here all day.????
> 
> Volunteer hour this morning. Got my hair done this afternoon. Will post pics. They are not the greatest but I will try to get better ones tomorrow. Did my usual burgundy Auburn on the top and wanted black for my tips. Ended up with more then the tips but I love it. ❤


Nice do, Mel.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Saw this on the forum and thought it was worth reposting! Happy Burns' Day to everyone!.....Rabbie would have been 258 years old today and I'm sure he would have approved of the leg warmers!


How cute! Hapy Burns' Day right back.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I don't know when we'll be there, but probably not until the Fall. We have family in San Jose and LA plus these friends in Napa area. We're hoping to be totally retired by then and be doing some USA travelling.
> 
> We're headed to Galveston the end if February for a family girls weekend at this house shared by a friend of SIL on my side of the family. Then at the end of March, we're headed for Puerto Rico and then a 5-day cruise. We're out searching for some sun. Don't think we've seen it all month. But the weather is mild, so can't complain. How can anyone deny climate change with being 40f degrees here when it's usually 20f it lower this time if year?


That's a lovely house. Sounds like you're going to have a great couple of months travelling. I had a stopover in Puerto Rico when we were on a cruise. Loved the cobbled walks.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> Saw this on the forum and thought it was worth reposting! Happy Burns' Day to everyone!.....Rabbie would have been 258 years old today and I'm sure he would have approved of the leg warmers!


Great :sm23:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> That's a lovely house. Sounds like you're going to have a great couple of months travelling. I had a stopover in Puerto Rico when we were on a cruise. Loved the cobbled walks.


This is one of the few houses that survived the hurricane that destroyed most of the city. I used to travel to Puerto Rico 2 times a year on business. This is the first time I've ever been there as a tourist and really looking forward to it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This just came in from mjs- truly lavatory humour- but it gets my funny bone!
Only in Britain -Complaints to Councils Extracts from letters written by council tenants:
1. It's the dog's mess that I find hard to swallow.
2. I want some repairs done to my cooker as it has backfired and burnt my knob off.
3. I wish to complain that my father twisted his ankle very badly when he put his foot in the hole in his back passage.
4. Their 18 year old son is continually banging his balls against my fence....
5. I wish to report that tiles are missing from the outside toilet roof. I think it was bad wind the other day that blew them off.
6. My lavatory seat is cracked, where do I stand?
7. I am writing on behalf of my sink, which is coming away from the wall.
8. Will you please send someone to mend the garden path. My wife tripped and fell on it yesterday and now she is pregnant.
9. I request permission to remove my drawers in the kitchen.
10. 50% of the walls are damp, 50% have crumbling plaster, and 50% are just plain filthy.
11. The next door neighbour has got this huge tool that vibrates the whole house and I just can't take it anymore.
12. The toilet is blocked and we cannot bath the children until it is cleared.
13. Will you please send a man to look at my water, it is a funny colour and not fit to drink.
14. Our lavatory seat is broken in half and now is in three pieces.
15. I want to complain about the farmer across the road. Every morning at 6am his **** wakes me up and it's now getting too much for me.
16. The man next door has a large erection in the back garden, which is unsightly and dangerous.
17. Our kitchen floor is damp. We have two children and would like a third, so please send someone round to do something about it.
18. I am a single woman living in a downstairs flat and would you please do something about the noise made by the man on top of me every night.
19. Please send a man with the right tool to finish the job and satisfy my wife..
20. I have had the clerk of works down on the floor six times but I still have no satisfaction.
21. This is to let you know that our lavatory seat is broke and we can't get BBC2.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> 1:15 am and I just took out the dog and while out had a call from Greg. His phone is messed up. Ok. So call me in the morning?!????
> 
> I realized when I came back in that I hadn't been on here all day.????
> 
> Volunteer hour this morning. Got my hair done this afternoon. Will post pics. They are not the greatest but I will try to get better ones tomorrow. Did my usual burgundy Auburn on the top and wanted black for my tips. Ended up with more then the tips but I love it. ❤


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> This just came in from mjs- truly lavatory humour- but it gets my funny bone!
> Only in Britain -Complaints to Councils Extracts from letters written by council tenants:
> 1. It's the dog's mess that I find hard to swallow.
> 2. I want some repairs done to my cooker as it has backfired and burnt my knob off.
> ...


Priceless

:sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This just came in from mjs- truly lavatory humour- but it gets my funny bone!
> Only in Britain -Complaints to Councils Extracts from letters written by council tenants:
> 1. It's the dog's mess that I find hard to swallow.
> 2. I want some repairs done to my cooker as it has backfired and burnt my knob off.
> ...


Sure punctuates the importance of syntax and word choice.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*jsaylor* thank you for the sock pattern! I've downloaded it for future use. Also, as I don't recognize your name let me say welcome to the KTP! Of course, you may have been here and I just don't remember; if so, glad to see you popping in!


jsaylor said:


> Oh Eddie Rabbit said it best, "I Love a Rainy Day!" Best day to listen to sermons or books on tape and knit until I can't move my fingers. I love it and am jealous.
> I am excited you are knitting socks. They are incredibly addictive. I went from making all sorts of things to just wanting to do cute and fast socks. These are what I make all the time for everyone.
> 
> The pic in this pattern is so cute. It was a free pattern online and I can't stop making them. Since June I have made 5 pairs with different size yarn that I had to figure out and working full time and lots of Christmas parties, LOL.
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Saw this on the forum and thought it was worth reposting! Happy Burns' Day to everyone!.....Rabbie would have been 258 years old today and I'm sure he would have approved of the leg warmers!


Happy Burns Day Kate! Hope you're out celebrating tonight with haggis and neeps.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love you hair Melody. I need to get my "purple" done again.

I agree with your comment about Greg's calling you because his phone is messed up. I'm afraid I might have said something to him about it if I'd been in your shoes. You have more restraint than I do. By the way, didn't comment before but will say it now, you go girl in your new attitude!


gagesmom said:


> 1:15 am and I just took out the dog and while out had a call from Greg. His phone is messed up. Ok. So call me in the morning?!????
> 
> I realized when I came back in that I hadn't been on here all day.????
> 
> Volunteer hour this morning. Got my hair done this afternoon. Will post pics. They are not the greatest but I will try to get better ones tomorrow. Did my usual burgundy Auburn on the top and wanted black for my tips. Ended up with more then the tips but I love it. ❤


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You are welcome Gwen
> If you want to go back to take a look at just knitting patterns you can simplify it . When the menu comes up on the left click on needles and yarn , then another menu will show up on the left hand side and you can click on knitting then accessories etc


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

KateB said:


> Saw this on the forum and thought it was worth reposting! Happy Burns' Day to everyone!.....Rabbie would have been 258 years old today and I'm sure he would have approved of the leg warmers!


 :sm24: :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This just came in from mjs- truly lavatory humour- but it gets my funny bone!
> Only in Britain -Complaints to Councils Extracts from letters written by council tenants:
> 1. It's the dog's mess that I find hard to swallow.
> 2. I want some repairs done to my cooker as it has backfired and burnt my knob off.
> ...


Hilarious. Thanks for passing this on, Julie. Great start to the morning.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 1:15 am and I just took out the dog and while out had a call from Greg. His phone is messed up. Ok. So call me in the morning?!????
> 
> I realized when I came back in that I hadn't been on here all day.????
> 
> Volunteer hour this morning. Got my hair done this afternoon. Will post pics. They are not the greatest but I will try to get better ones tomorrow. Did my usual burgundy Auburn on the top and wanted black for my tips. Ended up with more then the tips but I love it. ❤


Hair looks great!
I have got to get my hair cut and colored, maybe next month I'll get to it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I don't know when we'll be there, but probably not until the Fall. We have family in San Jose and LA plus these friends in Napa area. We're hoping to be totally retired by then and be doing some USA travelling.
> 
> We're headed to Galveston the end if February for a family girls weekend at this house shared by a friend of SIL on my side of the family. Then at the end of March, we're headed for Puerto Rico and then a 5-day cruise. We're out searching for some sun. Don't think we've seen it all month. But the weather is mild, so can't complain. How can anyone deny climate change with being 40f degrees here when it's usually 20f it lower this time if year?


Ooh, can I hide in your steamer trunk? Sounds like you will be having great travels, we'll be looking forward to hearing all about them.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yum!!! Texican food... drooling here. lol
> I bet that the other pup was having as much fun as Lila was, it's great when you run into other drivers with pups she can play with. David would love to take one of ours with him, but the boss won't allow it, they had someone taking a dog before I think, that didn't clean up behind the dog and I think it may have tinkled in the truck.
> Wow, that would indeed have been a shock, but what a wonderful woman to take action so quick to make sure he didn't have a chance to hurt himself. I agree, my son said when he was taking the meds that they made them fell worse, unfortunately.
> Too bad that your DGD is acting the way she is, hopefully she'll figure it out sooner than later.
> ...


A phone call to parents would have been faster than calling the police, if he had tried anything. It takes a bit for police to respond and arrive whereas the parents could do something immediately and called an ambulance.

Kathy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This just came in from mjs- truly lavatory humour- but it gets my funny bone!
> Only in Britain -Complaints to Councils Extracts from letters written by council tenants:
> 1. It's the dog's mess that I find hard to swallow.
> 2. I want some repairs done to my cooker as it has backfired and burnt my knob off.
> ...


Oh dear! Do people not proof read things before sending them? :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think you mean my avatar so thank you ,it's actually a cushion/ pillow but a bag is a great idea you have been very helpful as I have a set of wooden handles but never saw a pattern of a bag I liked and all the time it was right there in my avatar . Thank you very much :sm01:
> And welcome to TP


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Saw this on the forum and thought it was worth reposting! Happy Burns' Day to everyone!.....Rabbie would have been 258 years old today and I'm sure he would have approved of the leg warmers!


????????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, marvelous, wonderful, sunny, warm retirement wishes for you and DH! Keep us up on where you are and we may meet yet!
Kate, Happy Bobby Burns day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Rookie, sounds like you have a great few months of vacationing to look forward to.i would like to hide in your suitcase.
I got DH to dig out our passports, I had a feeling mine was about to expire, mine is good til 2023 but his is expired next month????Good thing I had him check. Not that we use them often but it takes so long for renewal that we wouldn't want to need it in a hurry.

Melody, the new "do" looks great. I often think about doing something different with my hair but the current "do" is wash, comb & go so I stick with it, never owned a blow dryer or in my life & much too old to start with that fussing now. I'm fortunate that I have enough natural curl that it usually looks OK.

Jen, welcome to the tea party & thanks for the cute sock pattern. I see you ar a newcomer to this site, it's such a great place to learn so much

Marilyn, funny how some places stay"home" forever, when I talk to my cousins in Ontario, the one always asks when I'm coming "home" for a visit although after all these years, this is certainly home to me.


GD s coming to spend the day with me, we had to pick up GS after school. I'm taking GD too a friends & we are going to assemble the quilt blocks we made our last quilting day into 2 quilt tops. GD has gone with me before & as long as I take along some drawing/colouring for her to do she's just fine with it.

DS1 is going to the mountains snowmobiling for 4 days so I'm babysitting Friday til Sat morning too. He's really looking forward to it, I just worry about avalanches but he says he's going with a friend from work & 2 couples he knows & since women are along & not real experienced they won't be going anywhere too scary, thank goodness.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

jsaylor said:


> Oh Eddie Rabbit said it best, "I Love a Rainy Day!" Best day to listen to sermons or books on tape and knit until I can't move my fingers. I love it and am jealous.
> I am excited you are knitting socks. They are incredibly addictive. I went from making all sorts of things to just wanting to do cute and fast socks. These are what I make all the time for everyone.
> 
> The pic in this pattern is so cute. It was a free pattern online and I can't stop making them. Since June I have made 5 pairs with different size yarn that I had to figure out and working full time and lots of Christmas parties, LOL.
> ...


Thank you! Those are awesome, I like short socks, partly because I find them more comfortable, and partly because they are faster to make, lol!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

gagesmom said:


> 1:15 am and I just took out the dog and while out had a call from Greg. His phone is messed up. Ok. So call me in the morning?!????
> 
> I realized when I came back in that I hadn't been on here all day.????
> 
> Volunteer hour this morning. Got my hair done this afternoon. Will post pics. They are not the greatest but I will try to get better ones tomorrow. Did my usual burgundy Auburn on the top and wanted black for my tips. Ended up with more then the tips but I love it. ❤


Love the hair! Beautiful coloring!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Lurker 2 said:


> This just came in from mjs- truly lavatory humour- but it gets my funny bone!
> Only in Britain -Complaints to Councils Extracts from letters written by council tenants:
> 1. It's the dog's mess that I find hard to swallow.
> 2. I want some repairs done to my cooker as it has backfired and burnt my knob off.
> ...


Omg, I'm literally in tears laughing right now, thank you!!!
:sm23:


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Finally caught up. And finally, a day of after working six in a row. Woke up with a very sore shoulder. I take ibuprofen before bed every night, but must have slept on it or something. But, will have to wait a little before starting knitting. 

Have several projects to work on. Got my new needle yesterday, and started working on the second sock, so far really liking it. Also need to work on my sweater, start my daughter's birthday poncho, find a pattern for a baby blanket for our youth pastor's wife, and work on the Reyna shawl for a charity project. 

Also, need to get some house cleaning done, and exercise the dog before she drives me nuts, and take my son out to supper and bible study tonight.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm off to get into some real clothes, need to go to the post office and then come home and get the fish tanks cleaned, the spare room finished clearing out and get some organization done in the basement as well as my closet down there. Then I can knit with a clear conscience. 
See you all later.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I don't know when we'll be there, but probably not until the Fall. We have family in San Jose and LA plus these friends in Napa area. We're hoping to be totally retired by then and be doing some USA travelling.
> 
> We're headed to Galveston the end if February for a family girls weekend at this house shared by a friend of SIL on my side of the family. Then at the end of March, we're headed for Puerto Rico and then a 5-day cruise. We're out searching for some sun. Don't think we've seen it all month. But the weather is mild, so can't complain. How can anyone deny climate change with being 40f degrees here when it's usually 20f it lower this time if year?


I love the house!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Saw this on the forum and thought it was worth reposting! Happy Burns' Day to everyone!.....Rabbie would have been 258 years old today and I'm sure he would have approved of the leg warmers!


Happy Burns day Kate will you be celebrating in some Way?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Jen, thank you for the sock pattern. I have saved it for a "rainy day!" Welcome to the TP!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I don't know when we'll be there, but probably not until the Fall. We have family in San Jose and LA plus these friends in Napa area. We're hoping to be totally retired by then and be doing some USA travelling.
> 
> We're headed to Galveston the end if February for a family girls weekend at this house shared by a friend of SIL on my side of the family. Then at the end of March, we're headed for Puerto Rico and then a 5-day cruise. We're out searching for some sun. Don't think we've seen it all month. But the weather is mild, so can't complain. How can anyone deny climate change with being 40f degrees here when it's usually 20f it lower this time if year?


Beautiful house Jeanette good luck on all your travels


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Jeanette, looks like some wonderful vacations in your future!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Happy Rabbie Burns day Kate. I have a great little book of his poems, inherited from my dad.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking spot. TTYL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I've caught up! Had a sleepless night which is how I managed to achieve this! About ready to go to bed- but I'm still with Mum and she is not used to my sleepless nights so will very concerned if I don't surface at a reasonable hour (and as it is now 6am I won't!). Mum is fine now and I will head back today.
Elizabeth did very well Tuesday despite not even knowing I she was sleeping here or that I would be around when she woke up- while she seemed a bit confused to see me she wan't at all bothered. She is now a walker who occasionally reverts to crawling. Mum and I were talking of going out. Then saw Elizabeth with my shoes which she handed to me making it clear they were to go on my feet. I picked her up and she pointed to the keys on the bench. I put her down to get some things together for her while we were out and Mum walked in to see her reaching up to get the keys down. Think she might have been helping us- or making it clear that she wanted to go out. We had a lovely day, watching the steam train 3 times, walking on the beach and playing in a playground. And just hanging around here as well. They grow up so quickly.

Watched a couple of the shortest form of cricket the last couple of nights- my team is out now so no real concern over who won though did find myself barracking- and as it turned out the 2 winning teams! One easily the other a tie at the end of the play so they had an extra over each- and this the team I found myslef going for won easily. These two teams play each other in the final on Saturday. Today (Thursday) is the last of the Australia-Pakistan One Day games- we ahve won the series as we have won 3 of the 4 matches.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

darowil said:


> I've caught up! Had a sleepless night which is how I managed to achieve this! About ready to go to bed- but I'm still with Mum and she is not used to my sleepless nights so will very concerned if I don't surface at a reasonable hour (and as it is now 6am I won't!). Mum is fine now and I will head back today.
> Elizabeth did very well Tuesday despite not even knowing I she was sleeping here or that I would be around when she woke up- while she seemed a bit confused to see me she wan't at all bothered. She is now a walker who occasionally reverts to crawling. Mum and I were talking of going out. Then saw Elizabeth with my shoes which she handed to me making it clear they were to go on my feet. I picked her up and she pointed to the keys on the bench. I put her down to get some things together for her while we were out and Mum walked in to see her reaching up to get the keys down. Think she might have been helping us- or making it clear that she wanted to go out. We had a lovely day, watching the steam train 3 times, walking on the beach and playing in a playground. And just hanging around here as well. They grow up so quickly.
> 
> Watched a couple of the shortest form of cricket the last couple of nights- my team is out now so no real concern over who won though did find myself barracking- and as it turned out the 2 winning teams! One easily the other a tie at the end of the play so they had an extra over each- and this the team I found myslef going for won easily. These two teams play each other in the final on Saturday. Today (Thursday) is the last of the Australia-Pakistan One Day games- we ahve won the series as we have won 3 of the 4 matches.


Awwww, Elizabeth sounds adorable, and very smart!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Current progress on the Reyna shawl


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Awwww, Elizabeth sounds adorable, and very smart!


Well I think so- but then I may be just slightly biased!

An dMum is up so I am off to bed. Think I've outdone Sam heading to bed at 7.30am!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Teddy bear cross stitch picture I made in 06, for my cousin Doug and wife Nicola, baby boy Cody.
It was quite challenging but results were very cute. The bees and dragonflies on posts are little buttons.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Current progress on the Reyna shawl


Very pretty!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Fan, your cross stitch is so cute!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Fan, your cross stitch is so cute!


Thank you, much appreciated.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Fan said:


> Teddy bear cross stitch picture I made in 06, for my cousin Doug and wife Nicola, baby boy Cody.
> It was quite challenging but results were very cute. The bees and dragonflies on posts are little buttons.


So cute, that is a lot of work!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fan said:


> Teddy bear cross stitch picture I made in 06, for my cousin Doug and wife Nicola, baby boy Cody.
> It was quite challenging but results were very cute. The bees and dragonflies on posts are little buttons.


That is lovely but does look a lot of work.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> So cute, that is a lot of work!


It took me 10 months to make, on 14ct Aida. Cheers.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, a real keepsake, wonderful.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, a real keepsake, wonderful.


Thank you, the baby boy will be 12 soon, how time flies!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I've caught up! Had a sleepless night which is how I managed to achieve this! About ready to go to bed- but I'm still with Mum and she is not used to my sleepless nights so will very concerned if I don't surface at a reasonable hour (and as it is now 6am I won't!). Mum is fine now and I will head back today.
> Elizabeth did very well Tuesday despite not even knowing I she was sleeping here or that I would be around when she woke up- while she seemed a bit confused to see me she wan't at all bothered. She is now a walker who occasionally reverts to crawling. Mum and I were talking of going out. Then saw Elizabeth with my shoes which she handed to me making it clear they were to go on my feet. I picked her up and she pointed to the keys on the bench. I put her down to get some things together for her while we were out and Mum walked in to see her reaching up to get the keys down. Think she might have been helping us- or making it clear that she wanted to go out. We had a lovely day, watching the steam train 3 times, walking on the beach and playing in a playground. And just hanging around here as well. They grow up so quickly.
> 
> Watched a couple of the shortest form of cricket the last couple of nights- my team is out now so no real concern over who won though did find myself barracking- and as it turned out the 2 winning teams! One easily the other a tie at the end of the play so they had an extra over each- and this the team I found myslef going for won easily. These two teams play each other in the final on Saturday. Today (Thursday) is the last of the Australia-Pakistan One Day games- we ahve won the series as we have won 3 of the 4 matches.


Elizabeth is getting to be a real character , what does it feel like to be wrapped around her little fingers ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Current progress on the Reyna shawl


Your shawl is looking good nikki I like the colours


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Teddy bear cross stitch picture I made in 06, for my cousin Doug and wife Nicola, baby boy Cody.
> It was quite challenging but results were very cute. The bees and dragonflies on posts are little buttons.


That's cute Fan


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nikki, pretty shawl.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy Burns day Kate will you be celebrating in some Way?


No. Mostly it's Burns' Suppers that are the celebration (and nowadays they are usually held at the weekend rather than actually on the 25th) but I've only ever been to a couple run by the schools where I worked, and they were for the benefit of the kids. Also (whisper it) I'm not that keen on haggis.....although I do like the neeps! (Turnip/swede/rutabaga?)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I've been on the go all to day starting with all my laundry and ironing getting done this morning I've even been looking for paint and wallpaper , I've got spare money as here in England if you pay your council tax and water rates monthly they are only over 10 month so for 2 month I have that money spare I know what I would really like to buy but paint and wallpaper it is , I've now got all the paint but I just cannot find a wallpaper I like , it's only for 1 wall , I would like to just paint it but husband wants paper, I think I just might paint him ????well I'm actually tired tonight so I think I will say goodnight ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> No. Mostly it's Burns' Suppers that are the celebration (and nowadays they are usually held at the weekend rather than actually on the 25th) but I've only ever been to a couple run by the schools where I worked, and they were for the benefit of the kids. Also (whisper it) I'm not that keen on haggis.....although I do like the neeps! (Turnip/swede/rutabaga?)


I don't like haggis either but I can understand why you whisper it ????


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Happy and fun Australia Day to all our Aussies


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I don't like haggis either but I can understand why you whisper it Ã°ÂÂÂ


I'm the exception I guess, one of my relatives was a butcher and he made haggis for all our gatherings, and I quite like it.
Photos of my old book of Robert Burns poems etc.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Happy and fun Australia Day to all our Aussies


Happy Australia to you all from over the Tassie.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Wednesday 25 January '17

Gary's standard poodle Max has not been feeling well for a while. He is eleven years old. He has been drooling, whining as if in pain and sometimes he just stands as if in a daze - not moving or anything. After a few trips to the vet - after x-rays were taken - they thought they saw something and decided to operate which they did on Monday. Max came home yesterday - kept everyone up all night long - throwing up - whining - can you guess what they were giving him? Amoxicillin of all things. Exactly what I had taken that made me so sick and caused my weight loss. No one went to work or to school today - they all were taking care of Max - crying, etc. Gary even dug a grave for Max - he was going to have him put down. I mentioned to Heidi that he was only two days post-op - maybe they should wait. The doctor is almost certain that Max has cancer but the tests won't be back until sometime next week. I know what Gary is going through - feel bad for him. Hopefully this is going to have a happy ending.

CHICKEN SHAWARMA - MIDDLE EASTERN

This Chicken Shawarma recipe is going to knock your socks off! Just a handful of every day spices make an incredible Chicken Shawarma marinade that infuses the chicken with exotic Middle Eastern flavours. Make Chicken Shawarma wraps and serve it with a rice pilaf and fresh salads.

This Middle Eastern chicken is incredibly aromatic. The marinade is very quick to prepare and the chicken can be frozen in the marinade, then defrosted prior to cooking. It is best cooked on the outdoor grill / BBQ because the char grilled flavour enhances the flavour but it is still really delicious cooked on the stove. Serve with a simple salad and flatbread laid out on a large platter and let your guests make their own wraps.

Author: Nagi | RecipeTin Eats
Recipe type: Chicken
Cuisine: Arabic, Middle Eastern, Moroccan
PREP TIME: 10 mins
COOK TIME: 10 mins
TOTAL TIME: 20 mins
Serves: 4 - 6

INGREDIENTS
2 lb/1 kg chicken thigh fillets, skinless and boneless (Note 3)

Marinade
1 large garlic clove, minced (or 2 small cloves)
1 tbsp ground coriander
1 tbsp ground cumin
1 tbsp ground cardamom
1 tsp ground cayenne pepper (or to taste)
2 tsp smoked paprika
2 tsp salt
Black pepper
2 tbsp lemon juice
3 tbsp olive oil
Yoghurt Sauce
1 cup Greek yoghurt
1 clove garlic, crushed
1 tsp cumin
Squeeze of lemon juice
Salt and pepper

To Serve
6 flatbreads (Lebanese or pita bread or homemade)
Sliced lettuce (cos or iceberg)
Tomato slices

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Combine the marinade ingredients in a large ziplock bag (or bowl).

2. Add the chicken and use your hands to make sure each piece is coated. If using a ziplock bag, I find it convenient to close the bag then massage the bag to disperse the rub all over each chicken piece. Marinate overnight or up to 24 hours.

3. Combine the Yogurt Sauce ingredients in a bowl and mix. Cover and put in the fridge until required (it will last for 3 days in the fridge).
Heat grill/BBQ (or large heavy based pan on stove) on medium high. You should not need to oil it because the marinade has oil in it and also thigh fillets have fat. But if you are worried then oil your hotplate/grill. (See notes for baking)

4. Place chicken on the grill and cook the first side for 4 to 5 minutes until nicely charred, then turn and cook the other side for 3 to 4 minutes (the 2nd side takes less time).

5. Remove chicken from the grill and cover loosely with foil. Set aside to rest for 5 minutes.

To Serve

1. Slice chicken and pile onto platter alongside flatbreads, Salad and the Yoghurt Sauce.

2. To make a wrap, get a piece of flatbread and smear with Yoghurt Sauce. Top with a bit of lettuce and tomato and Chicken Shawarma. Roll up and enjoy!

NOTES:

1. This also works well made ahead, which I recently did when I made this for 50 people as part of a multi-course meal. I grilled it in the morning and cut it up. Then prior to serving it was just heated up in the microwave. Toss it with the juices pooled at the bottom of the dish and no one will guess it was cooked earlier in the day!

2. If using large Lebanese bread as pictured (diameter is almost 30cm/1 foot), you need around 300g/10oz of chicken per person (raw) to fully fill them out without tucking the ends in. 200 - 250g/7 - 8oz per person seems to be enough on average, but I always end up providing more!

3. Chicken - I use 6 pieces approx 5oz/150g each.

Chicken breast: I feel strongly that this is best made with thigh because it has more fat so you get beautiful caramelization. But it's still super tasty made with chicken breast. The best way is to cut them in half horizontally to make 2 thin steaks no thicker than 1 cm/ 2/5" each. If needed, pound lightly. Marinate per recipe. Then cook on a high heat (not medium high per recipe) for just 2 minutes on each side until golden. They will be juicy and beautiful inside!

5. BAKING: Cooking on a BBQ or stove is best to get the caramelization. Baking doesn't yield quite the same flavour - but still very good! Bake at 425F/220C for 20 - 25 minutes until a browned.

6. Nutrition for chicken only because flatbreads vary so much in size and calories. Assuming 6 servings.

NUTRITION: Serving size: 183g Calories: 275cal Fat: 16.2g Saturated fat: 3.2g Unsaturated fat: 13.0g Trans fat: 0g Carbohydrates: 1.1g Sugar: 0g Sodium: 918mg Fiber: 0gProtein: 32.9g Cholesterol: 140mg

http://www.recipetineats.com/chicken-sharwama-middle-eastern/

EASY SOFT FLATBREAD RECIPE (NO YEAST)

The dough for this recipe is ridiculously easy to make with only a minute or two of kneading. The bread is soft and pliable so it's perfect for using as a wrap, stuffed with whatever takes your fancy. It's also a great make ahead recipe - the dough keeps for around 3 days. See NOTES for substitutions - vegan / dairy free. UPDATE: Recipe quantity halved following reader feedback and because I find myself making half batches more often too!

Author: Nagi | RecipeTin Eats
Recipe type: Flatbread
Cuisine: Greek, Mediterranean
PREP TIME: 5 mins
COOK TIME: 10 mins
TOTAL TIME: 15 mins
Serves: 4 large pieces

INGREDIENTS

2 cups / 300g plain flour (all-purpose flour) (level cups, unsifted, not packed), + keep ¼ cup extra for dusting & adjusting dough
½ tsp salt
3½ tbsp / 50g butter (1.75 oz)
¾ cup / 185 ml milk
½ tbsp oil (for cooking)

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Combine butter and milk and heat until butter is just melted - on stove or in microwave.

2. Combine 2 cups flour, salt, butter and milk.

3. Sprinkle work surface with flour then knead for a few minutes until it is smooth - it doesn't need much kneading. Add extra flour if the dough is too sticky.

4. Wrap with cling wrap and rest at room temperature for 30 minutes or so.

5. Dust bench top with flour, cut dough into 4 pieces, roll into balls, then roll out into about ⅛" / 0.3cm thick rounds.

6. Heat ½ tbsp olive oil in a nonstick pan over medium heat - or lower if you have a heavy based skillet. (Note 1)

7. Place one flatbread in the pan, cook for around 1- 1½ minutes - it should bubble up - then flip and cook the other side, pressing down if it puffs up.

NOTE: There should be a smallish golden brown spots on both sides.

8. Stack the cooked bread and keep wrapped with a tea towel - the moisture helps soften the surface, making them even more pliable.

9. Continue to cook with remaining pieces.

Optional: Brush or spray bread with olive oil or melted butter, for a more luxurious finish. Or even with melted butter mixed with minced garlic for a garlic butter version!

NOTES:

1. Higher heat and the thinner the dough = crispier crust, though still pliable inside, the thin crispy crust on the outside might crack when you roll it. This is how I make naan. The larger darker brown spots on the bread (see image in post) make it look like authentic naan, just like what you get at Indian restaurants!

2. STORING: Dough keeps in the refrigerator for around 3 days. Tip: Roll out the rounds, ready to cook. Just make sure you use baking paper or cling wrap to keep the pieces separated, flour will not suffice.

Cooked breads keep really well in the freezer!

3. Works great with WHOLE WHEAT flour.

4. Dairy free / vegan substitutions: A reader tried the original recipe then reported back that it also worked just as great substituting the butter with olive oil and almond milk for the dairy milk to make it a vegan / dairy free version. Brilliant!

5. Readers have tried making this gluten free and reported that it works pretty well using gluten free flour BUT you need to use the butter and milk, not sub with dairy/vegan options. The dough will be a little harder to roll out. If you try to make it gluten free AND dairy free, the recipe really is completely different to the original so I don't advise that!

NUTRITION INFORMATION: Serving size: 125g Calories: 370 cal Fat: 15.2g Saturated fat: 7.6g Unsaturated fat: 7.6gTrans fat: 0g Carbohydrates: 49.9g Sugar: 2.2g Sodium: 386mg Fiber: 1.7gProtein: 8.1g Cholesterol: 31mg

http://www.recipetineats.com/easy-soft-flatbread-yeast/

I hope someone makes this. I think it sounds great - something to nosh on while watching television.

CARAMELIZED ONION PESTO FLATBREAD PIZZA

AUTHOR: DOROTHY KERN
MAKES 4-8 SERVINGS

INGREDIENTS:

1 tablespoon olive oil
1 medium onion, sliced
1 teaspoon granulated sugar
1 tube pizza crust (such as Pillsbury)
1/2 cup prepared pesto
1 1/2 cups mozzarella cheese

DIRECTIONS:

1. Heat a 10-12" skillet over medium heat and add the oil.

2. Swirl around the pan - then add the sliced onions. Sprinkle the onions with the sugar and toss to coat. Cover and cook 5-10 minutes over medium low, stirring often, until they start to brown, then remove the cover and continue cooking an additional 3-7 minutes, stirring often, until the onions are soft and caramel in color. Remove from pan and set aside to cool.

3. Preheat oven to 450°F. Line a cookie sheet with parchment paper.

4. Unroll pizza crust. You can also use a prepared pizza crust (homemade or store-bought), one that makes one 12" pizza, but make it into a rectangle or an oblong rectangle.

5. Spread the pesto over the top of the pizza crust. Sprinkle with cheese and spread the cooled caramelized onions over the top.

6. Bake for 8-10 minutes, or until the bottom and edges are browned and the cheese is melted and bubbly. Slice and serve warm.

http://www.crazyforcrust.com/2017/01/caramelized-onion-pesto-flatbread-pizza/

Anglesey Egg Recipe

Anglesey eggs might not look the prettiest dish on the block but believe me, it has one of the best flavors with its bed of soft mashed potatoes with hard boiled eggs all smothered in a thick creamy leek and cheese sauce. This delicious Welsh recipe is perfect for vegetarians as a dish on its own, or the Anglesey eggs can be teamed up with meats and a particularly good match is with grilled bacon chops. Anglesey eggs come from Anglesey, a large island reaching out into the Irish Sea separated from North Wales by the Menai Strait.

Author: Elaine Lemm
British & Irish Food Expert
Prep Time: 15 minutes 
Cook Time: 20 minutes
Total Time: 35 minutes
Serves 2 as a Main Course

INGREDIENTS

½ quantity of mashed potatoes or use leftover mash
1 oz/25g butter
2 large leeks, washed, finely sliced
1 cup/250ml milk
1 tbsp flour
3oz /75g grated Cheddar cheese
4 hardboiled eggs, peeled and quartered
3 tbsp breadcrumbs
Salt and pepper 
PREPARATION
200°C/400 °F/gas 6

1. Melt 1 oz/25g butter in a large, roomy frying pan.

2. Add the finely sliced leeks, season generously with salt and a little pepper. Cook for 5 mins on a medium heat until the leeks are just beginning to soften, take care to not burn.

3. Raise the heat slightly, stir in the flour, cook for 2 minutes stirring continuously.

4. Still stirring, slowly add the milk. Continue to cook for about 2 minutes to make a thick, creamy sauce.

5. Simmer on a low heat for 5 minutes then add half the cheese, stir then check the seasoning.

6. Generously butter an oven-proof dish, deep enough to take all the ingredients, but not too wide, you want thick layers of potatoes and sauce.

7. Firstly add the mashed potatoes, spread to cover the base of the dish in a thick layer.

8. Neatly arrange the egg quarters gently pushing each into the soft mashed potatoes.

9. Pour the leek sauce over.

10. Mix the remaining cheese with the breadcrumbs and sprinkle over the sauce.

11. Bake in the preheated oven for 20 mins or until bubbling and a golden brown crust on top.

NOTE: Serve as a dish on its own or as a side dish for meats, particularly delicious with bacon chops.

http://britishfood.about.com/od/adrecipes/r/Welsh-Recipes-Anglesey-Eggs-Recipe.htm?utm_campaign=internationalc&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_content=8656281&utm_term=bouncex

I think sometimes these bloggers could use a refresher course in the King's English. See if you can find the glaring redundancy in one of these recipes. --- Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so let us enjoy some dessert. did you make this today Kate? --- sam

Cranachan, A Lovely Scottish Dessert

Author: Christina Conte (Christina's Cucina)
Cuisine: Scottish
Serves: 6 servings

Ingredients

⅓ cup (2 oz) and ¼ cup (1½ oz) steel cut/pinhead oats
⅓ cup (3 oz) Scotch whisky (Glenfiddich or Glenlivet, use a top quality brand)
2 cups (12 oz) fresh raspberries
3 tbsp Scotch whisky
3 tbsp organic raw honey
2 tsp sugar
2 cups of organic heavy whipping cream (it's important to use good quality cream)

Instructions

1. The night before you want to make the dessert, toast ⅓ cup (2 oz) of the oats in a cast iron or very heavy pan until very lightly browned- this won't take long, so keep a close eye, as you don't want burnt oats. Put the oats in a bowl and cover with ⅓ cup (3 oz) of whisky. Cover and let stand overnight to soak.

2. When you are ready to make the Cranachan, toast the second batch of oats, exactly the same as you did the first ones. Remove from heat and set aside to cool.

3. Choose a few choice raspberries to decorate the tops and set them aside.

4. Crush the rest of the raspberries in a bowl, with a spatula or fork, (just a bit, we're not making jam).

5. Sprinkle the raspberries with 2 teaspoons of sugar, 1 tablespoon of honey and 1 tablespoon of whisky. Mix well and set aside.

6. Whip the cream until it starts to thicken, then add the other 2 tablespoons of honey, and 2 tablespoons of whisky. Continue to whip until stiff peaks form, then fold in the whisky-soaked oats.

7. At this point, we are ready to assemble the dessert. I would recommend doing this relatively close to serving time as the dessert will taste better fresh (if possible, don't make it in the morning to serve for dinner).

8. Place a spoonful or two, to cover the bottom of the glass, of the raspberries, then add some of the cream mixture.

8. Sprinkle the cream with some of the toasted oats, then repeat the layers. Finish with the sprinkled oats and top with a raspberry or three.

9. Refrigerate until ready to eat, but take them out about 20 minutes before serving, for better flavor.

http://christinascucina.com/2014/06/cranachan-lovely-scottish-dessert.html


KateB said:


> Saw this on the forum and thought it was worth reposting! Happy Burns' Day to everyone!.....Rabbie would have been 258 years old today and I'm sure he would have approved of the leg warmers!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like you are going to be enjoying your retirement. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I don't know when we'll be there, but probably not until the Fall. We have family in San Jose and LA plus these friends in Napa area. We're hoping to be totally retired by then and be doing some USA travelling.
> 
> We're headed to Galveston the end if February for a family girls weekend at this house shared by a friend of SIL on my side of the family. Then at the end of March, we're headed for Puerto Rico and then a 5-day cruise. We're out searching for some sun. Don't think we've seen it all month. But the weather is mild, so can't complain. How can anyone deny climate change with being 40f degrees here when it's usually 20f it lower this time if year?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny julie - thanks for sharing. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> This just came in from mjs- truly lavatory humour- but it gets my funny bone!
> Only in Britain -Complaints to Councils Extracts from letters written by council tenants:
> 1. It's the dog's mess that I find hard to swallow.
> 2. I want some repairs done to my cooker as it has backfired and burnt my knob off.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like you had a busy day today. what did you have for dinner? --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Finally caught up. And finally, a day of after working six in a row. Woke up with a very sore shoulder. I take ibuprofen before bed every night, but must have slept on it or something. But, will have to wait a little before starting knitting.
> 
> Have several projects to work on. Got my new needle yesterday, and started working on the second sock, so far really liking it. Also need to work on my sweater, start my daughter's birthday poncho, find a pattern for a baby blanket for our youth pastor's wife, and work on the Reyna shawl for a charity project.
> 
> Also, need to get some house cleaning done, and exercise the dog before she drives me nuts, and take my son out to supper and bible study tonight.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely nursenikki. love the colors. --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Current progress on the Reyna shawl


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you have - it was 4:30AM every morning this week - which is not so bad if i woudn't sleep most of the day away. --- sam



darowil said:


> Well I think so- but then I may be just slightly biased!
> 
> An dMum is up so I am off to bed. Think I've outdone Sam heading to bed at 7.30am!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely - you do such beautiful cross stitch fan --- sam



Fan said:


> Teddy bear cross stitch picture I made in 06, for my cousin Doug and wife Nicola, baby boy Cody.
> It was quite challenging but results were very cute. The bees and dragonflies on posts are little buttons.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

paint it - you can always paper over it if and when you find a paper. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I've been on the go all to day starting with all my laundry and ironing getting done this morning I've even been looking for paint and wallpaper , I've got spare money as here in England if you pay your council tax and water rates monthly they are only over 10 month so for 2 month I have that money spare I know what I would really like to buy but paint and wallpaper it is , I've now got all the paint but I just cannot find a wallpaper I like , it's only for 1 wall , I would like to just paint it but husband wants paper, I think I just might paint him ????well I'm actually tired tonight so I think I will say goodnight ????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely - you do such beautiful cross stitch fan --- sam


Thank you Sam, oh the cranachan Recipe sounds very yummy!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've been on the go all to day starting with all my laundry and ironing getting done this morning I've even been looking for paint and wallpaper , I've got spare money as here in England if you pay your council tax and water rates monthly they are only over 10 month so for 2 month I have that money spare I know what I would really like to buy but paint and wallpaper it is , I've now got all the paint but I just cannot find a wallpaper I like , it's only for 1 wall , I would like to just paint it but husband wants paper, I think I just might paint him ????well I'm actually tired tonight so I think I will say goodnight ????


It's great having a two month bonus isn't it. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've caught up! Had a sleepless night which is how I managed to achieve this! About ready to go to bed- but I'm still with Mum and she is not used to my sleepless nights so will very concerned if I don't surface at a reasonable hour (and as it is now 6am I won't!). Mum is fine now and I will head back today.
> Elizabeth did very well Tuesday despite not even knowing I she was sleeping here or that I would be around when she woke up- while she seemed a bit confused to see me she wan't at all bothered. She is now a walker who occasionally reverts to crawling. Mum and I were talking of going out. Then saw Elizabeth with my shoes which she handed to me making it clear they were to go on my feet. I picked her up and she pointed to the keys on the bench. I put her down to get some things together for her while we were out and Mum walked in to see her reaching up to get the keys down. Think she might have been helping us- or making it clear that she wanted to go out. We had a lovely day, watching the steam train 3 times, walking on the beach and playing in a playground. And just hanging around here as well. They grow up so quickly.
> 
> Watched a couple of the shortest form of cricket the last couple of nights- my team is out now so no real concern over who won though did find myself barracking- and as it turned out the 2 winning teams! One easily the other a tie at the end of the play so they had an extra over each- and this the team I found myslef going for won easily. These two teams play each other in the final on Saturday. Today (Thursday) is the last of the Australia-Pakistan One Day games- we ahve won the series as we have won 3 of the 4 matches.


Glad your Mum is feeling better.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Current progress on the Reyna shawl


Very nice.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Teddy bear cross stitch picture I made in 06, for my cousin Doug and wife Nicola, baby boy Cody.
> It was quite challenging but results were very cute. The bees and dragonflies on posts are little buttons.


Cute. Is Cody 10 now? Oh, I see he's 12.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Australia Day and Happy Burns Day

Sam, I am so sad about Max. I also understand how Gary feels. Mollie, my DM's dachshund, has Cushings Disease and the meds are $70 every 2 months. It is supposed to be a daily dose, but the vet said that we can do every other day as she has a mild case. DS is helping pay for the meds, but Mollie has been showing signs of aggression towards Fancy. Fancy is the blind Pomeranian. I half-way think Mollie is the one that caused the trauma to her eyes and not Bailey. Both dogs are rescues and have had hard lives. But, I cannot allow the aggression, not only for Fancy, but what if she turns on the boys? Fancy is doing ok, but is not really living a quality life. Plus, she uses the bathroom in the house all the time! I will be talking to the vet about both dogs when they go for their check-ups. I just feel sad that they may have to be put down. Thankfully, Bailey is healthy, except he is on meds for seizures. He will be 5 on Valentine's Day. 
,


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Wednesday 25 January '17
> 
> Gary's standard poodle Max has not been feeling well for a while. He is eleven years old. He has been drooling, whining as if in pain and sometimes he just stands as if in a daze - not moving or anything. After a few trips to the vet - after x-rays were taken - they thought they saw something and decided to operate which they did on Monday. Max came home yesterday - kept everyone up all night long - throwing up - whining - can you guess what they were giving him? Amoxicillin of all things. Exactly what I had taken that made me so sick and caused my weight loss. No one went to work or to school today - they all were taking care of Max - crying, etc. Gary even dug a grave for Max - he was going to have him put down. I mentioned to Heidi that he was only two days post-op - maybe they should wait. The doctor is almost certain that Max has cancer but the tests won't be back until sometime next week. I know what Gary is going through - feel bad for him. Hopefully this is going to have a happy ending.
> 
> ...


So sorry that Max isn't well. Hope the the Vet comes back with good results. It's so difficult when pets are sick and they can't tell you what's wrong.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

This is my first time to get on the KTP and have been hearing news of the really bad weather in Georgia all day. Has anyone one heard if Gwen and Marianne are safe? If I'd had time, I might have been worried sick but didn't have time to get that nervous until now. Can someone let me know if either of them have been heard from today?

Off to get Tim organized for bed and tomorrow for school. Will check in afterward.

Ohio Joy


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Still in Laredo but not complaining. Was warm here yesterday (high 80s) and cooler/breezy today. Blue skies and the sunrise was so pretty today. Tomorrow is supposed to be cooler and rainy. We'll see. 

Sam, the c2c I posted was a sample, Barbie doll sizes. Just wanted to see if I could do it. Have started on a baby blanket with the same stitch using black, purple and white. Baby is due in March and need to make a hat, too. Haven't worked on it too much as I'm testing the shawl for Linda and trying to crochet a dream catcher using embroidery floss. Need to get something on needles so I can switch it up. I do solitaire to give my hand a break. 

Fan, love the cross stitch. I did four for my DD1 but have no idea what she did with them. I have a few small pieces in my cabinet at home. One day I'll get back to it. 

Nikki, wow, do you have more hours in a day than I do? Like the shawl colors. My DSis knits a lot of shawls. She gives them away for presents and I think she will eventually sell some. She's a fast knitter and now that she's retired, has more time. Enjoy your new needles. 

Had the best service ever at a fast food place. Chick-fila here has attendants on the outside to take your order, pay for it, get condiments (he gave me a bunch) and hand you your food. Except for the car that went around me in the drive up lane, it was a nice experience. They have waffle fries and their chicken is good. Very friendly, too. Wish more places were like this. 

Sam, sorry about the kitty and and Max's illness. Hopefully they won't need the hole, yet. 

Healing thoughts who need them were sent out. Sounds like Pammie and Jeanette are going to be busy traveling this year. I'm planning on taking a week off in March to visit my DS in MA. Maybe even going to Webs! 

Think I'll read an book for tonight. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Finally caught up. And finally, a day of after working six in a row. Woke up with a very sore shoulder. I take ibuprofen before bed every night, but must have slept on it or something. But, will have to wait a little before starting knitting.
> 
> Have several projects to work on. Got my new needle yesterday, and started working on the second sock, so far really liking it. Also need to work on my sweater, start my daughter's birthday poncho, find a pattern for a baby blanket for our youth pastor's wife, and work on the Reyna shawl for a charity project.
> 
> Also, need to get some house cleaning done, and exercise the dog before she drives me nuts, and take my son out to supper and bible study tonight.


I see you are just lazing about for your day off????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Current progress on the Reyna shawl


That's going to be very pretty


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Teddy bear cross stitch picture I made in 06, for my cousin Doug and wife Nicola, baby boy Cody.
> It was quite challenging but results were very cute. The bees and dragonflies on posts are little buttons.


Lovely baby gift


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lovely baby gift


Thanks Bonnie, I love cross stitch, it's fun to challenge myself on projects for friends and family.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I don't like haggis either but I can understand why you whisper it ????


Rather like me, being from Kentucky and not liking bourbon (whiskey)...!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've caught up! Had a sleepless night which is how I managed to achieve this! About ready to go to bed- but I'm still with Mum and she is not used to my sleepless nights so will very concerned if I don't surface at a reasonable hour (and as it is now 6am I won't!). Mum is fine now and I will head back today.
> Elizabeth did very well Tuesday despite not even knowing I she was sleeping here or that I would be around when she woke up- while she seemed a bit confused to see me she wan't at all bothered. She is now a walker who occasionally reverts to crawling. Mum and I were talking of going out. Then saw Elizabeth with my shoes which she handed to me making it clear they were to go on my feet. I picked her up and she pointed to the keys on the bench. I put her down to get some things together for her while we were out and Mum walked in to see her reaching up to get the keys down. Think she might have been helping us- or making it clear that she wanted to go out. We had a lovely day, watching the steam train 3 times, walking on the beach and playing in a playground. And just hanging around here as well. They grow up so quickly.
> 
> Watched a couple of the shortest form of cricket the last couple of nights- my team is out now so no real concern over who won though did find myself barracking- and as it turned out the 2 winning teams! One easily the other a tie at the end of the play so they had an extra over each- and this the team I found myslef going for won easily. These two teams play each other in the final on Saturday. Today (Thursday) is the last of the Australia-Pakistan One Day games- we ahve won the series as we have won 3 of the 4 matches.


Glad that your mom is doing much better. 
Elizabeth is growing into a toddler it seems overnight. She knows what she wants, and maybe she figured that helping you would get her where she wanted to go faster. lol 
Glad your team won and the teams you were cheering for won in the short form.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Current progress on the Reyna shawl


That's going to be pretty, love the colors.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Teddy bear cross stitch picture I made in 06, for my cousin Doug and wife Nicola, baby boy Cody.
> It was quite challenging but results were very cute. The bees and dragonflies on posts are little buttons.


That's adorable, and a lot of stitching, I wish I was that good. I have several cross stitches started and I really do hope that eventually I'll finish them and not do too bad a job at it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorry to hear about Max. I hope it's not that serious. Today would have been my grand dog's birthday--lost him to lymphoma. DD posted on Facebook about him this afternoon. Poor Hankdog. He is missed. I don't know if they'll get another dog for a while... I sure do still miss mine. Well, sorry. I didn't mean to be so sad. It's just that I know what our furbabies mean to us.

On a better note, all the knitting looks lovely! 

And what a clever girl is Elizabeth. 

Happy Burns day! I've long enjoyed his verses.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's adorable, and a lot of stitching, I wish I was that good. I have several cross stitches started and I really do hope that eventually I'll finish them and not do too bad a job at it.


My first ever ones were on 11ct Aida fabric and once I got a good result from them I slowly progressed to finer gauge thereafter. I get a great crafting magazine called The Fox Collection, sent every couple of months, and have bought some great projects from them over the last 30 years. My current one has taken 4 years so far, in between other things.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> you have - it was 4:30AM every morning this week - which is not so bad if i woudn't sleep most of the day away. --- sam


I had about 3 hours, as always after a sleepless night feeling fine. Woken by the steam train tooting. A different sound to be woken by.

My first Knitterati square- clearly needs blocking but think I will deal with them all at the end.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> I had about 3 hours, as always after a sleepless night feeling fine. Woken by the steam train tooting. A different sound to be woken by.
> 
> My first Knitterati square- clearly needs blocking but think I will deal with them all at the end.


Love it!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your pets Sam.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> My first ever ones were on 11ct Aida fabric and once I got a good result from them I slowly progressed to finer gauge thereafter. I get a great crafting magazine called The Fox Collection, sent every couple of months, and have bought some great projects from them over the last 30 years. My current one has taken 4 years so far, in between other things.


I have boxes of supplies and should do some more...be good for summer crafting when it's too hot to knit or quilt. I'm sure I have some unfinished ones in there... :sm12:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Your square looks great, Margaret.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have boxes of supplies and should do some more...be good for summer crafting when it's too hot to knit or quilt. I'm sure I have some unfinished ones in there... :sm12:


I've got 6 kitsets of cross stitch projects in my craft drawer, all given as gifts except one. Maybe one day they will see the light of day!
Meanwhile back to the knitting!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9 35pm and I am in bed. Pretty uneventful day today. Sat down on the couch about 930 this morning to watch a movie. Next thing you know I woke up. It was 1pm. 

Went through Gages clothes and stuff and got a garbage bag together of stuff to small. Gave it to the neighbors son. Will go through the rest tomorrow. 

Gage has been a brat today and I am beyond frustrated. He is in bed now. Thankfully. I do believe the video games will be taken away tomorrow. 

Anyways I slept half the day but feel tired so IIA heading to bed. Check in tomorrow morning ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the colors in the shawl! Very nice knitting. I'm about to bind off the Coffee Shop Shawl but think I'm going to do a picot bind off; never done it before but doesn't look too difficult. I'm referring to the book Cast On Bind Off for directions.


nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Current progress on the Reyna shawl


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very cute.


Fan said:


> Teddy bear cross stitch picture I made in 06, for my cousin Doug and wife Nicola, baby boy Cody.
> It was quite challenging but results were very cute. The bees and dragonflies on posts are little buttons.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, very pretty square.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've been on the go all to day starting with all my laundry and ironing getting done this morning I've even been looking for paint and wallpaper , I've got spare money as here in England if you pay your council tax and water rates monthly they are only over 10 month so for 2 month I have that money spare I know what I would really like to buy but paint and wallpaper it is , I've now got all the paint but I just cannot find a wallpaper I like , it's only for 1 wall , I would like to just paint it but husband wants paper, I think I just might paint him ????well I'm actually tired tonight so I think I will say goodnight ????


I'm with you, I managed to get the spare room finished, just need a bookshelf and I can get the books out of there, the trash out, the dishes done, fish tanks cleaned, kitchen cleaned, and the freezer in the garage cleaned out. 
Well I'd say have him pick the paper if he wants paper, but that could be dangerous, you never know what you'd be stuck with, if it were David picking it, it'd probably have bass or trout on it. :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I'm the exception I guess, one of my relatives was a butcher and he made haggis for all our gatherings, and I quite like it.
> Photos of my old book of Robert Burns poems etc.


I was reading that to David over the phone, lol, he didn't have any idea what I was reading though. lol


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I was reading that to David over the phone, lol, he didn't have any idea what I was reading though. lol


Yes the Gaelic is quite tricky, I always was amused at our family gatherings when, after a few drams (whiskeys) my dad would revert to his Scottish accent, from a Kiwi one.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sam, I hope that it's not cancer for Max, but it's so hard when they are sick with anything. Hugs for all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam love the caramelised onion flat bread/pizza recipe and I will be making it! Tonight I made up some pizza dough, topped it with a little alfredo sauce, then added sauteed onions, mushrooms, bell pepper and some diced rotisserie chicken along with mozzarella cheese. It was yummy. DH said it was possibly the bet pizza he'd ever had!

I am so saddened about Max. I know everyone is grieving. I am praying that he shows improvement and not have to be put down. I'm sure you all will know what is best to do when presented with his condition. Having met Max is honestly what made me want a labradoodle so much. I already loved labradors but had never been around a standard poodle. Hugs for Max and the family.


thewren said:


> so let us enjoy some dessert. did you make this today Kate? --- sam
> 
> Cranachan, A Lovely Scottish Dessert
> 
> ...


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

News come in today that Mary Tyler Moore has passed aged 80. Great memories of a much loved actress. R.I.P.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> My first ever ones were on 11ct Aida fabric and once I got a good result from them I slowly progressed to finer gauge thereafter. I get a great crafting magazine called The Fox Collection, sent every couple of months, and have bought some great projects from them over the last 30 years. My current one has taken 4 years so far, in between other things.


I bow my head in shame, most of mine are about 13-15 years old and I just bought another not too long ago, they've all got a couple or no cross stitches done. Some day...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I had about 3 hours, as always after a sleepless night feeling fine. Woken by the steam train tooting. A different sound to be woken by.
> 
> My first Knitterati square- clearly needs blocking but think I will deal with them all at the end.


That looks great.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9 35pm and I am in bed. Pretty uneventful day today. Sat down on the couch about 930 this morning to watch a movie. Next thing you know I woke up. It was 1pm.
> 
> Went through Gages clothes and stuff and got a garbage bag together of stuff to small. Gave it to the neighbors son. Will go through the rest tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Oh dear, Gage, I hope that he gets better as he gets a bit older.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm here Joy and talked with Marianne. We are both perfectly fine; no tornadoes in our areas; all are farther south.


jheiens said:


> This is my first time to get on the KTP and have been hearing news of the really bad weather in Georgia all day. Has anyone one heard if Gwen and Marianne are safe? If I'd had time, I might have been worried sick but didn't have time to get that nervous until now. Can someone let me know if either of them have been heard from today?
> 
> Off to get Tim organized for bed and tomorrow for school. Will check in afterward.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes the Gaelic is quite tricky, I always was amused at our family gatherings when, after a few drams (whiskeys) my dad would revert to his Scottish accent, from a Kiwi one.


lol, I have the Canterbury Tales, David decided to read it once, and then we both started talking Olde English for the heck of it, boy did we get some looks, but it was sure great for laughs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> News come in today that Mary Tyler Moore has passed aged 80. Great memories of a much loved actress. R.I.P.


It was so sad when I read that. I loved her with Julie Andrews in Thoroughly Modern Millie, well many other things too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely square Margaret. Looks very cheery and bright. Glad you mum is doing better. Elizabeth is really a little firecracker isn't she; so intelligent and progressing so quickly!



darowil said:


> I had about 3 hours, as always after a sleepless night feeling fine. Woken by the steam train tooting. A different sound to be woken by.
> 
> My first Knitterati square- clearly needs blocking but think I will deal with them all at the end.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay I'm going to go try to do the picot bind off on the shawl. Will post picture when done. Ta-ta and TTYL


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> lol, I have the Canterbury Tales, David decided to read it once, and then we both started talking Olde English for the heck of it, boy did we get some looks, but it was sure great for laughs.


You have my kind of sense of humour, love it????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> You have my kind of sense of humour, love it????


LOL! It's fun to watch people when you do things like that, they have no earthly idea what to think or how to react. lol


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> I had about 3 hours, as always after a sleepless night feeling fine. Woken by the steam train tooting. A different sound to be woken by.
> 
> My first Knitterati square- clearly needs blocking but think I will deal with them all at the end.


I love the yellow. What other colours will you be using? I think I'll block at the end too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> News come in today that Mary Tyler Moore has passed aged 80. Great memories of a much loved actress. R.I.P.


I am sorry to hear that. She was a great actress.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! It's fun to watch people when you do things like that, they have no earthly idea what to think or how to react. lol


I used to do that on the bus going to work when the Beatles were all the rage, in the 60s. That's aging me lol! Trying to speak with a Liverpool accent was fun.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

You just reminded me about Ye olde books, I have some old leather bound books from grand parents of the stories of King Arthur and Knights of the round table. They are Really hard to read, just about need an Interpretor to unscramble the dialogue. Great to have though, as heirlooms.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm here Joy and talked with Marianne. We are both perfectly fine; no tornadoes in our areas; all are farther south.


I was thinking that the bad weather was south of you both but then had no way to check whether the reports were saying Albany or Athens, GA. But I hadn't seen any recent posts from you in the portion I was catching up with before I needed to go and help Tim. I got to doing some hand sewing on new cargo pants for him when I came back upstairs and didn't get back to the TP until just now.

Thank God you're both safe and thanks for letting me know that.

Off to bed shortly and back to Elm tomorrow morning. My friend's newest DGD was to have her surgeries today. Two teams performing their specialties at the same time so only one time exposure to the anesthesia over the expected 12 hours required for the duo surgeries. Hope to hear positive news some time tomorrow.

Thanks for your prayers.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> I am sorry to hear that. She was a great actress.


I'm sorry to hear of her passing also. We just finished the Dick Van **** show with her in it and are now on Season 4 of the Mary Tyler Moore Show, so we're sad to hear of this.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, sorry to hear about Elsa, the cat and Max being so sick. We get so attached to our pets and it is heartbreaking when things happen to them. Hoping it isn't cancer and Max gets better. Hugs for some sad and difficult days you've had.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I used to do that on the bus going to work when the Beatles were all the rage, in the 60s. That's aging me lol! Trying to speak with a Liverpool accent was fun.


LOL! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> You just reminded me about Ye olde books, I have some old leather bound books from grand parents of the stories of King Arthur and Knights of the round table. They are Really hard to read, just about need an Interpretor to unscramble the dialogue. Great to have though, as heirlooms.


They are fun to read though, or try to read as the case may be. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I was thinking that the bad weather was south of you both but then had no way to check whether the reports were saying Albany or Athens, GA. But I hadn't seen any recent posts from you in the portion I was catching up with before I needed to go and help Tim. I got to doing some hand sewing on new cargo pants for him when I came back upstairs and didn't get back to the TP until just now.
> 
> Thank God you're both safe and thanks for letting me know that.
> 
> ...


Keeping everything crossed for great news.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I get my wacky humour from my dad. He used to quote Shakespear in a posh voice. His favourite was "make haste, make haste, we must away, we fairies have no time to play., from a midsummer nights dream, Then he would pirouette round the room. It used to crack me up heaps.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I get my wacky humour from my dad. He used to quote Shakespear in a posh voice. His favourite was "make haste, make haste, we must away, we fairies have no time to play., from a midsummer nights dream, Then he would pirouette round the room. It used to crack me up heaps.


 :sm23: :sm23: 
And I even knew that that was from Midsummer before I got that far, love that one. 
When Christopher was about 5 I read him Romeo and Juliet, he ran around for weeks saying Oh Romeo, My Romeo, and a rose by any other name... lolol His poor teachers, I read whatever interested us, so he had some off the wall quotes he'd get hooked on, from Shakespear, Sherlock Holmes, Piers Anthony, Huckleberry Finn, the Cat Who mysteries... lol


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23: :sm23:
> And I even knew that that was from Midsummer before I got that far, love that one.
> When Christopher was about 5 I read him Romeo and Juliet, he ran around for weeks saying Oh Romeo, My Romeo, and a rose by any other name... lolol His poor teachers, I read whatever interested us, so he had some off the wall quotes he'd get hooked on, from Shakespear, Sherlock Holmes, Piers Anthony, Huckleberry Finn, the Cat Who mysteries... lol


That's so much fun, by sounds of it. Amongst my treasured heirlooms are a couple of very old fairy story books, which my grandma won at school when she was a child around 1900. I LOVE fairies, and have two cross stitch pictures of them I did.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, great square, such a sunny color. Glad your mom is feeling better. Sounds like Elizabeth is growing up quickly

Gwen, I'm glad you are safe from the bad weather.

Sorry to hear about the sick pets, 

I also have several cross stitch kits that I need to get done or get rid of, I will soon be too blind to do them???? I really like doing it but it's so time consuming 

GD & I spent the afternoon with the quilting club putting together the blocks we made for the Ronald McDonald quilts, I will post photos later, I forgot my camera so have to wait for my friend to email them. The turns out great considering they came from scraps.
My internet is being a real pain in the butt, intermittent again???? I threaten to Chang companies but found out we have only this available????Welcome to living in rural Saskatchewan ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> That's so much fun, by sounds of it. Amongst my treasured heirlooms are a couple of very old fairy story books, which my grandma won at school when she was a child around 1900. I LOVE fairies, and have two cross stitch pictures of them I did.


I love them too. The books would be an amazing heirloom to have.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> It's great having a two month bonus isn't it. :sm02: :sm02:


Yes it is .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I had about 3 hours, as always after a sleepless night feeling fine. Woken by the steam train tooting. A different sound to be woken by.
> 
> My first Knitterati square- clearly needs blocking but think I will deal with them all at the end.


Looks lovely margaret . It s a very pretty design


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm with you, I managed to get the spare room finished, just need a bookshelf and I can get the books out of there, the trash out, the dishes done, fish tanks cleaned, kitchen cleaned, and the freezer in the garage cleaned out.
> Well I'd say have him pick the paper if he wants paper, but that could be dangerous, you never know what you'd be stuck with, if it were David picking it, it'd probably have bass or trout on it. :sm16:


No not an option , that's how I ended up with the awful wallpaper that's there now


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I tried the picot bind off on the shawl and even though the edging was nice I did not like the look of it on the shawl so I frogged back and did just a plain traditional bind off. Made the tassels and am now done....didn't block.
Pattern: Coffee Shop Wrap (free on Ravelry)
Yarn: 24/7 cotton by Lion Brand; colors, goldenrod, charcoal, silver, ecru, and taupe
Needle size: US 11
First picture - back
Second picture - front


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Started watching Doc Martin series on netflix so I'm off to finish up the episode playing as I was finishing up the shawl and then to bed. TTYL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I tried the picot bind off on the shawl and even though the edging was nice I did not like the look of it on the shawl so I frogged back and did just a plain traditional bind off. Made the tassels and am now done....didn't block.
> Pattern: Coffee Shop Wrap (free on Ravelry)
> Yarn: 24/7 cotton by Lion Brand; colors, goldenrod, charcoal, silver, ecru, and taupe
> Needle size: US 11
> ...


That turned out great!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you could crochet yourself the whole bird. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/crochet-peacock-blanket?omhide=true


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and here is a little wrap for you sonja to wear when you take mishka out for a walk. --- sam

http://p2.storage.canalblog.com/22/02/1032368/113622327.pdf


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I tried the picot bind off on the shawl and even though the edging was nice I did not like the look of it on the shawl so I frogged back and did just a plain traditional bind off. Made the tassels and am now done....didn't block.
> Pattern: Coffee Shop Wrap (free on Ravelry)
> Yarn: 24/7 cotton by Lion Brand; colors, goldenrod, charcoal, silver, ecru, and taupe
> Needle size: US 11
> ...


Lovely shawl!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I tried the picot bind off on the shawl and even though the edging was nice I did not like the look of it on the shawl so I frogged back and did just a plain traditional bind off. Made the tassels and am now done....didn't block.
> Pattern: Coffee Shop Wrap (free on Ravelry)
> Yarn: 24/7 cotton by Lion Brand; colors, goldenrod, charcoal, silver, ecru, and taupe
> Needle size: US 11
> ...


It looks lovely Gwen


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9 35pm and I am in bed. Pretty uneventful day today. Sat down on the couch about 930 this morning to watch a movie. Next thing you know I woke up. It was 1pm.
> 
> Went through Gages clothes and stuff and got a garbage bag together of stuff to small. Gave it to the neighbors son. Will go through the rest tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you had a pretty rough day. I think it is very emotionally draining when our children do things we don't want them to do. I'm sure you needed the rest. Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I loved the Mary Tyler Moore show. She will be missed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night everyone, sweet dreams and see you all in the morning.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is so sad pammie - i know how hard it is to have a any pet put down. i have done it too many times - one thing that keeps me from really looking for another dog. i'm not sure i could take another 'putting down' - it never leaves me. but i do understand your predicament. it will be a hard decision. i really think it was the amoxicyllin that had max so upset during the night and today. once it is out of his system he seems fine. he was outside with gary for a while this evening. he probably should be on an antibiotic because of his incision. his stomach was also cut into so he has stitches inside as well as out. i'm just hoping this gives him a couple of years yet. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> Happy Australia Day and Happy Burns Day
> 
> Sam, I am so sad about Max. I also understand how Gary feels. Mollie, my DM's dachshund, has Cushings Disease and the meds are $70 every 2 months. It is supposed to be a daily dose, but the vet said that we can do every other day as she has a mild case. DS is helping pay for the meds, but Mollie has been showing signs of aggression towards Fancy. Fancy is the blind Pomeranian. I half-way think Mollie is the one that caused the trauma to her eyes and not Bailey. Both dogs are rescues and have had hard lives. But, I cannot allow the aggression, not only for Fancy, but what if she turns on the boys? Fancy is doing ok, but is not really living a quality life. Plus, she uses the bathroom in the house all the time! I will be talking to the vet about both dogs when they go for their check-ups. I just feel sad that they may have to be put down. Thankfully, Bailey is healthy, except he is on meds for seizures. He will be 5 on Valentine's Day.
> ,


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

enjoy your warm weather - it is to start cooling down here again. ugh. drive careful. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Still in Laredo but not complaining. Was warm here yesterday (high 80s) and cooler/breezy today. Blue skies and the sunrise was so pretty today. Tomorrow is supposed to be cooler and rainy. We'll see.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks good and what a great color. --- sam



darowil said:


> I had about 3 hours, as always after a sleepless night feeling fine. Woken by the steam train tooting. A different sound to be woken by.
> 
> My first Knitterati square- clearly needs blocking but think I will deal with them all at the end.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that should give a lovely finish to the hem gwen - looking forward to a picture of the finished product. this is for you isn't it? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Love the colors in the shawl! Very nice knitting. I'm about to bind off the Coffee Shop Shawl but think I'm going to do a picot bind off; never done it before but doesn't look too difficult. I'm referring to the book Cast On Bind Off for directions.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks gwen. your pizza sounds really good. anxious to hear what you think of the caramelized flat bread pizza. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam love the caramelised onion flat bread/pizza recipe and I will be making it! Tonight I made up some pizza dough, topped it with a little alfredo sauce, then added sauteed onions, mushrooms, bell pepper and some diced rotisserie chicken along with mozzarella cheese. It was yummy. DH said it was possibly the bet pizza he'd ever had!
> 
> I am so saddened about Max. I know everyone is grieving. I am praying that he shows improvement and not have to be put down. I'm sure you all will know what is best to do when presented with his condition. Having met Max is honestly what made me want a labradoodle so much. I already loved labradors but had never been around a standard poodle. Hugs for Max and the family.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she was good wasn't she. --- sam



Fan said:


> News come in today that Mary Tyler Moore has passed aged 80. Great memories of a much loved actress. R.I.P.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i forgot about that movie - it was great - i watch it whenever it comes on which is not very often. i loved when the beads wouldn't lay flat. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> It was so sad when I read that. I loved her with Julie Andrews in Thoroughly Modern Millie, well many other things too.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

It sounds like Max is doing better. I hope he continues to improve. How old is Max?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to the little girl - will they be able to repair everything? --- sam



jheiens said:


> I was thinking that the bad weather was south of you both but then had no way to check whether the reports were saying Albany or Athens, GA. But I hadn't seen any recent posts from you in the portion I was catching up with before I needed to go and help Tim. I got to doing some hand sewing on new cargo pants for him when I came back upstairs and didn't get back to the TP until just now.
> 
> Thank God you're both safe and thanks for letting me know that.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely gwen - i really like the colors. is this for you? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Well I tried the picot bind off on the shawl and even though the edging was nice I did not like the look of it on the shawl so I frogged back and did just a plain traditional bind off. Made the tassels and am now done....didn't block.
> Pattern: Coffee Shop Wrap (free on Ravelry)
> Yarn: 24/7 cotton by Lion Brand; colors, goldenrod, charcoal, silver, ecru, and taupe
> Needle size: US 11
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think gary said he was eleven. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> It sounds like Max is doing better. I hope he continues to improve. How old is Max?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I was thinking that the bad weather was south of you both but then had no way to check whether the reports were saying Albany or Athens, GA. But I hadn't seen any recent posts from you in the portion I was catching up with before I needed to go and help Tim. I got to doing some hand sewing on new cargo pants for him when I came back upstairs and didn't get back to the TP until just now.
> 
> Thank God you're both safe and thanks for letting me know that.
> 
> ...


Hoping for good results.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just spilled apple juice on my keyboard - i'm going to bed - will see how it works in the morning. --- sam


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Saw this on the forum and thought it was worth reposting! Happy Burns' Day to everyone!.....Rabbie would have been 258 years old today and I'm sure he would have approved of the leg warmers!


LOL :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> and here is a little wrap for you sonja to wear when you take mishka out for a walk. --- sam
> 
> http://p2.storage.canalblog.com/22/02/1032368/113622327.pdf


Great poncho


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I don't know when we'll be there, but probably not until the Fall. We have family in San Jose and LA plus these friends in Napa area. We're hoping to be totally retired by then and be doing some USA travelling.
> 
> We're headed to Galveston the end if February for a family girls weekend at this house shared by a friend of SIL on my side of the family. Then at the end of March, we're headed for Puerto Rico and then a 5-day cruise. We're out searching for some sun. Don't think we've seen it all month. But the weather is mild, so can't complain. How can anyone deny climate change with being 40f degrees here when it's usually 20f it lower this time if year?


Both trips sound like great fun! :sm11:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> so let us enjoy some dessert. did you make this today Kate? --- sam
> 
> Cranachan, A Lovely Scottish Dessert
> 
> ...


Sam, sometimes I wonder if I am a real Scot.....I don't like cranachan either (nor whisky!)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> This just came in from mjs- truly lavatory humour- but it gets my funny bone!
> Only in Britain -Complaints to Councils Extracts from letters written by council tenants:
> 1. It's the dog's mess that I find hard to swallow.
> 2. I want some repairs done to my cooker as it has backfired and burnt my knob off.
> ...


 :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Both trips sound like great fun! :sm11:


The Galveston trip is a spur of the moment brought on by my 2 Texas SILs being very generous and offering up the house as a "girls" weekend. So far we have 2 Texans with their DD and DDIL, 1 SIL from Cleveland and her DD, Sister from Arkansas and her DD, me and DD #1. There may still be a couple more...plus the twin great niece and nephew will be there!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Happy Australia Day and Happy Burns Day
> 
> Sam, I am so sad about Max. I also understand how Gary feels. Mollie, my DM's dachshund, has Cushings Disease and the meds are $70 every 2 months. It is supposed to be a daily dose, but the vet said that we can do every other day as she has a mild case. DS is helping pay for the meds, but Mollie has been showing signs of aggression towards Fancy. Fancy is the blind Pomeranian. I half-way think Mollie is the one that caused the trauma to her eyes and not Bailey. Both dogs are rescues and have had hard lives. But, I cannot allow the aggression, not only for Fancy, but what if she turns on the boys? Fancy is doing ok, but is not really living a quality life. Plus, she uses the bathroom in the house all the time! I will be talking to the vet about both dogs when they go for their check-ups. I just feel sad that they may have to be put down. Thankfully, Bailey is healthy, except he is on meds for seizures. He will be 5 on Valentine's Day.
> ,


Sorry to hear you are having these problems with your dogs. Sounds like you may have some hard decisions ahead.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Teddy bear cross stitch picture I made in 06, for my cousin Doug and wife Nicola, baby boy Cody.
> It was quite challenging but results were very cute. The bees and dragonflies on posts are little buttons.


Wow, that is adorable. :sm11:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I tried the picot bind off on the shawl and even though the edging was nice I did not like the look of it on the shawl so I frogged back and did just a plain traditional bind off. Made the tassels and am now done....didn't block.
> Pattern: Coffee Shop Wrap (free on Ravelry)
> Yarn: 24/7 cotton by Lion Brand; colors, goldenrod, charcoal, silver, ecru, and taupe
> Needle size: US 11
> ...


That looks lovely Gwen. Those colours look great together.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sam, I am so sorry to hear about Max. It is a heartbreaking situation.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

pammie1234 said:


> Happy Australia Day and Happy Burns Day
> 
> Sam, I am so sad about Max. I also understand how Gary feels. Mollie, my DM's dachshund, has Cushings Disease and the meds are $70 every 2 months. It is supposed to be a daily dose, but the vet said that we can do every other day as she has a mild case. DS is helping pay for the meds, but Mollie has been showing signs of aggression towards Fancy. Fancy is the blind Pomeranian. I half-way think Mollie is the one that caused the trauma to her eyes and not Bailey. Both dogs are rescues and have had hard lives. But, I cannot allow the aggression, not only for Fancy, but what if she turns on the boys? Fancy is doing ok, but is not really living a quality life. Plus, she uses the bathroom in the house all the time! I will be talking to the vet about both dogs when they go for their check-ups. I just feel sad that they may have to be put down. Thankfully, Bailey is healthy, except he is on meds for seizures. He will be 5 on Valentine's Day.
> ,


That is another heartbreaking situation.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've been on the go all to day starting with all my laundry and ironing getting done this morning I've even been looking for paint and wallpaper , I've got spare money as here in England if you pay your council tax and water rates monthly they are only over 10 month so for 2 month I have that money spare I know what I would really like to buy but paint and wallpaper it is , I've now got all the paint but I just cannot find a wallpaper I like , it's only for 1 wall , I would like to just paint it but husband wants paper, I think I just might paint him ????well I'm actually tired tonight so I think I will say goodnight ????


Thats a really good insentive to pay monthly! I hope you find wallpaper that you like. :sm11:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> I had about 3 hours, as always after a sleepless night feeling fine. Woken by the steam train tooting. A different sound to be woken by.
> 
> My first Knitterati square- clearly needs blocking but think I will deal with them all at the end.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Happy and fun Australia Day to all our Aussies


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Sam, I am so sorry to hear about Max. It is a heartbreaking situation.


From me too Sam.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Happy Australia Day and Happy Burns Day
> 
> Sam, I am so sad about Max. I also understand how Gary feels. Mollie, my DM's dachshund, has Cushings Disease and the meds are $70 every 2 months. It is supposed to be a daily dose, but the vet said that we can do every other day as she has a mild case. DS is helping pay for the meds, but Mollie has been showing signs of aggression towards Fancy. Fancy is the blind Pomeranian. I half-way think Mollie is the one that caused the trauma to her eyes and not Bailey. Both dogs are rescues and have had hard lives. But, I cannot allow the aggression, not only for Fancy, but what if she turns on the boys? Fancy is doing ok, but is not really living a quality life. Plus, she uses the bathroom in the house all the time! I will be talking to the vet about both dogs when they go for their check-ups. I just feel sad that they may have to be put down. Thankfully, Bailey is healthy, except he is on meds for seizures. He will be 5 on Valentine's Day.
> ,


Oh dear. :sm13:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I tried the picot bind off on the shawl and even though the edging was nice I did not like the look of it on the shawl so I frogged back and did just a plain traditional bind off. Made the tassels and am now done....didn't block.
> Pattern: Coffee Shop Wrap (free on Ravelry)
> Yarn: 24/7 cotton by Lion Brand; colors, goldenrod, charcoal, silver, ecru, and taupe
> Needle size: US 11
> ...


That is beautiful. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I had about 3 hours, as always after a sleepless night feeling fine. Woken by the steam train tooting. A different sound to be woken by.
> 
> My first Knitterati square- clearly needs blocking but think I will deal with them all at the end.


 :sm24: Looks good. And I am glad your mum is feeling better and also how clever Elizabeth is and sounds adorable.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> News come in today that Mary Tyler Moore has passed aged 80. Great memories of a much loved actress. R.I.P.


Yes, very sad.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I tried the picot bind off on the shawl and even though the edging was nice I did not like the look of it on the shawl so I frogged back and did just a plain traditional bind off. Made the tassels and am now done....didn't block.
> Pattern: Coffee Shop Wrap (free on Ravelry)
> Yarn: 24/7 cotton by Lion Brand; colors, goldenrod, charcoal, silver, ecru, and taupe
> Needle size: US 11
> ...


It is really lovely Gwen, well done! :sm24:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> It is really lovely Gwen, well done! :sm24:


Agreed.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> that is so sad pammie - i know how hard it is to have a any pet put down. i have done it too many times - one thing that keeps me from really looking for another dog. i'm not sure i could take another 'putting down' - it never leaves me. but i do understand your predicament. it will be a hard decision. i really think it was the amoxicyllin that had max so upset during the night and today. once it is out of his system he seems fine. he was outside with gary for a while this evening. he probably should be on an antibiotic because of his incision. his stomach was also cut into so he has stitches inside as well as out. i'm just hoping this gives him a couple of years yet. --- sam


Aww poor Max. It does sound like it very well could be the antibiotics. I hope his results from the vet are negative.

I fully agree with you about how hard it is to have a pet put down. It is soooo hard. Before I got Oscar I had said I wouldnt have another dog coz it is too hard to lose them, and I lasted 3 years without. But here I am with Oscar who I have now already had for 4 years. Whether I will have another when his time comes I doubt very much. But then again they do love unconditionally and are such good company etc etc.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm so sad for those who are having illness issues with your pets. What a tough thing to go through.

I've been watching the storm systems and it's very strange that none of the snow from Iowa are coming our way. It's hard to believe that it's going to be 40F again here today. I just hope that it's not a terribly wet and cold spring to make up for this mild winter.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I love the yellow. What other colours will you be using? I think I'll block at the end too.


I need to sort that out still! This was the first in the yarn I had in my stash. Do have black and white in my Ravelry stash. Not sure what else but with had bright yellow black and white it will sure stand out. Though now that I know it knits up nicely I will go and see what other colours are in Spotlight.
On second thoughts black may not show the pattern


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I tried the picot bind off on the shawl and even though the edging was nice I did not like the look of it on the shawl so I frogged back and did just a plain traditional bind off. Made the tassels and am now done....didn't block.
> Pattern: Coffee Shop Wrap (free on Ravelry)
> Yarn: 24/7 cotton by Lion Brand; colors, goldenrod, charcoal, silver, ecru, and taupe
> Needle size: US 11
> ...


Sorry the picot edge didn't look right- I've nor tried it yet. These days I do one of the stretchy bind offs. I think they are really coffee colours! Looks good.
Working on my photographer friend's gloves- thumb and first finger tips exposed.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

thewren said:


> sounds like you had a busy day today. what did you have for dinner? --- sam


We went to Potbelly's (sandwich shop). Had a chicken salad on flatbread, with bacon and mushrooms, very yummy. 
Played a game of Pokemon with my son, he beat me handily, as usual, LOL.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

thewren said:


> that is lovely nursenikki. love the colors. --- sam


Thank you! The colors are actually better in person, the shiny part doesn't photograph well. I have a thing for shiny and sparkly yarn, lol.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

budasha said:


> Very nice.


Thank you


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Still in Laredo but not complaining. Was warm here yesterday (high 80s) and cooler/breezy today. Blue skies and the sunrise was so pretty today. Tomorrow is supposed to be cooler and rainy. We'll see.
> 
> ...


Wish I had more hours, but just squeeze in what I can, grab a few minutes here and there. The shawls are going to Reformers Unanymous, a women's in patient rehab home our church works with. It's a great Christian based program. Need 25 shawls by Christmas.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I see you are just lazing about for your day off????????


I often make lofty goals, not all gets accomplished, but I have a lot to choose from, lol.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's going to be very pretty


Thank you


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

darowil said:


> I had about 3 hours, as always after a sleepless night feeling fine. Woken by the steam train tooting. A different sound to be woken by.
> 
> My first Knitterati square- clearly needs blocking but think I will deal with them all at the end.


Nice work, such a bright sunny color!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the colors in the shawl! Very nice knitting. I'm about to bind off the Coffee Shop Shawl but think I'm going to do a picot bind off; never done it before but doesn't look too difficult. I'm referring to the book Cast On Bind Off for directions.


I'll have to look that one up. I have quite a few shawls to make, and was wanting to make them all a little different.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I think I'll keep it (the shawl) for myself but again will share with Hannah. Thank you and everyone else that commented on it. It is a fun and easy knit. I want to try it using a caron cake as Pacer said she was doing, too.


thewren said:


> that is lovely gwen - i really like the colors. is this for you? --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I also liked the poncho pattern Sam posted. Downloaded the pattern but when I went to check what weight yarn the listed yarn was the link to the yarn is in French so not sure what weight yarn to use. Anyone out there know? The yarn is Odin de Viking of Norway. I want to try and make it using yarn from my stash.


Swedenme said:


> Great poncho


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That sounds like it will be a fun trip Rookie; the house truly looks like a delightful place to stay too.


RookieRetiree said:


> The Galveston trip is a spur of the moment brought on by my 2 Texas SILs being very generous and offering up the house as a "girls" weekend. So far we have 2 Texans with their DD and DDIL, 1 SIL from Cleveland and her DD, Sister from Arkansas and her DD, me and DD #1. There may still be a couple more...plus the twin great niece and nephew will be there!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I tried the picot bind off on the shawl and even though the edging was nice I did not like the look of it on the shawl so I frogged back and did just a plain traditional bind off. Made the tassels and am now done....didn't block.
> Pattern: Coffee Shop Wrap (free on Ravelry)
> Yarn: 24/7 cotton by Lion Brand; colors, goldenrod, charcoal, silver, ecru, and taupe
> Needle size: US 11
> ...


Very pretty, love the tassels, good choice.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

thewren said:


> that is so sad pammie - i know how hard it is to have a any pet put down. i have done it too many times - one thing that keeps me from really looking for another dog. i'm not sure i could take another 'putting down' - it never leaves me. but i do understand your predicament. it will be a hard decision. i really think it was the amoxicyllin that had max so upset during the night and today. once it is out of his system he seems fine. he was outside with gary for a while this evening. he probably should be on an antibiotic because of his incision. his stomach was also cut into so he has stitches inside as well as out. i'm just hoping this gives him a couple of years yet. --- sam


Glad to hear he is feeling better.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I'm glad Max seems to be feeling better; praying still that he doesn't need to be put down.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Getting ready to head to my orthopedic doctor, see what he says about my shoulder. A bit nervous. Part of me just wants to get it fixed and done with, the other part wants to put it off indefinitely.

Gloomy day, though winter in Illinois is usually gloomy, don't see much of the sun for half the year, another reason I want to move to Florida. I miss the sun. It's about 30 F, so not extremely cold, but colder than I want, and just cold enough to make the snow stay.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> I get my wacky humour from my dad. He used to quote Shakespear in a posh voice. His favourite was "make haste, make haste, we must away, we fairies have no time to play., from a midsummer nights dream, Then he would pirouette round the room. It used to crack me up heaps.


Of course, I didn't know your dad but I can just picture him pirouetting :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I tried the picot bind off on the shawl and even though the edging was nice I did not like the look of it on the shawl so I frogged back and did just a plain traditional bind off. Made the tassels and am now done....didn't block.
> Pattern: Coffee Shop Wrap (free on Ravelry)
> Yarn: 24/7 cotton by Lion Brand; colors, goldenrod, charcoal, silver, ecru, and taupe
> Needle size: US 11
> ...


Looks great, nice color combo


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> you could crochet yourself the whole bird. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/crochet-peacock-blanket?omhide=true


That's so pretty


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, great square, such a sunny color. Glad your mom is feeling better. Sounds like Elizabeth is growing up quickly
> 
> Gwen, I'm glad you are safe from the bad weather.
> 
> ...


My friend gave me several cross stitch kits but I haven't even looked at them. I used to do them years ago but now I wouldn't even know where to put them if I did finish them. I don't have enough walls to hang all the stuff that's in the basement. :sm13:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I tried the picot bind off on the shawl and even though the edging was nice I did not like the look of it on the shawl so I frogged back and did just a plain traditional bind off. Made the tassels and am now done....didn't block.
> Pattern: Coffee Shop Wrap (free on Ravelry)
> Yarn: 24/7 cotton by Lion Brand; colors, goldenrod, charcoal, silver, ecru, and taupe
> Needle size: US 11
> ...


Very nice. Good colour combination.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i just spilled apple juice on my keyboard - i'm going to bed - will see how it works in the morning. --- sam


That's not good. Hope you haven't zapped it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I often make lofty goals, not all gets accomplished, but I have a lot to choose from, lol.


I made that remark because my MIL once made a comment that she wished she had "days off"????I told her,on those days I got to catch up on all the things she did normally????She never worked away from home.& had no clue


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I also liked the poncho pattern Sam posted. Downloaded the pattern but when I went to check what weight yarn the listed yarn was the link to the yarn is in French so not sure what weight yarn to use. Anyone out there know? The yarn is Odin de Viking of Norway. I want to try and make it using yarn from my stash.


I googled that yarn &. It says it's worsted weight

https://knittingfever.com/viking/yarn/E-O


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> I need to sort that out still! This was the first in the yarn I had in my stash. Do have black and white in my Ravelry stash. Not sure what else but with had bright yellow black and white it will sure stand out. Though now that I know it knits up nicely I will go and see what other colours are in Spotlight.
> On second thoughts black may not show the pattern


You're right about the black. I'm trying one in a deep purple and I don't think it will show the pattern well.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good morning! I guess I couldn't sleep last night and stayed up too late. It is a bright, sunny day, and feels good. I feel like Jeanette, our spring will be horrible! So sorry for all of you experiencing bad weather. Hang in there and stay safe!

Loving all of the beautiful knitting! I'm always so impressed with the abilities of my fellow Tea Partiers!

First cup of coffee done, and getting ready for my 2nd. I hope that will wake me up!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Bonnie!


Bonnie7591 said:


> I googled that yarn &. It says it's worsted weight
> 
> https://knittingfever.com/viking/yarn/E-O


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> Good morning! I guess I couldn't sleep last night and stayed up too late. It is a bright, sunny day, and feels good. I feel like Jeanette, our spring will be horrible! So sorry for all of you experiencing bad weather. Hang in there and stay safe!
> 
> Loving all of the beautiful knitting! I'm always so impressed with the abilities of my fellow Tea Partiers!
> 
> First cup of coffee done, and getting ready for my 2nd. I hope that will wake me up!


We have had quite a few days of chilly but sunny days , yesterday while out with the dog I was quite warm , well that's all changed today it's dark gloomy and freezing 
Car told us to take care as there could be chance of ice and saw the gritters on the roads so there must be some more cold weather coming


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Saw the doctor, will be having surgery mid March. Will have to see when he gets in how much will be involved. The MRI showed the tear at 50%. If it is less than 50, they will just shave off the bone spur that's rubbing on it, if it is over 50, then they basically complete the tear and resew the tendon to the bone. So, praying for less than 50, as the recovery will be much easier.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, love the playful relationship you and David have.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, what a wonderful memory. Your father sounds like a very special man.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, love your shawl, how pretty.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, sounds like a wonderful girls weekend.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, I hate when I can't find yarn to use. Mostly though if I really like the pattern I look on the ball band of Yarns to find one suggesting same size needle to use that pattern suggests.mso far, it works.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, are you okay? Haven't seen a post here or on fb and miss you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Saw the doctor, will be having surgery mid March. Will have to see when he gets in how much will be involved. The MRI showed the tear at 50%. If it is less than 50, they will just shave off the bone spur that's rubbing on it, if it is over 50, then they basically complete the tear and resew the tendon to the bone. So, praying for less than 50, as the recovery will be much easier.


Hope for your sake, it's the easier recovery. I've been putting off checking mine out. My left shoulder is getting worse.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Saw the doctor, will be having surgery mid March. Will have to see when he gets in how much will be involved. The MRI showed the tear at 50%. If it is less than 50, they will just shave off the bone spur that's rubbing on it, if it is over 50, then they basically complete the tear and resew the tendon to the bone. So, praying for less than 50, as the recovery will be much easier.


I sure hope it is less than 50%! Good luck!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We have had quite a few days of chilly but sunny days , yesterday while out with the dog I was quite warm , well that's all changed today it's dark gloomy and freezing
> Car told us to take care as there could be chance of ice and saw the gritters on the roads so there must be some more cold weather coming


Drive carefully!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Saw the doctor, will be having surgery mid March. Will have to see when he gets in how much will be involved. The MRI showed the tear at 50%. If it is less than 50, they will just shave off the bone spur that's rubbing on it, if it is over 50, then they basically complete the tear and resew the tendon to the bone. So, praying for less than 50, as the recovery will be much easier.


I'll hope and keep my fingers crossed that it's less than 50%


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gwen your shawl is lovely, great job,'
Liz, and Sassafras, my dad was a really funny man, and I loved him very much. He was very strict though and wouldn't tolerate bad behaviour. 
We did clash at times as I inherited his cheekiness etc. 
Sam, so sorry to hear about your pets, know too how hard it is to have them put to sleep. We decided no more kitties after our last one departed.
Kate, You not liking some Scottish food and drink, doesn't mean you're a not a true Scot, because your accent shows you are lol! and we love it.
Sugar Sugar, thank you re the cross stitch much appreciated.
To everyone else, warm hugs from across the seas, you're all wonderful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is so sad pammie - i know how hard it is to have a any pet put down. i have done it too many times - one thing that keeps me from really looking for another dog. i'm not sure i could take another 'putting down' - it never leaves me. but i do understand your predicament. it will be a hard decision. i really think it was the amoxicyllin that had max so upset during the night and today. once it is out of his system he seems fine. he was outside with gary for a while this evening. he probably should be on an antibiotic because of his incision. his stomach was also cut into so he has stitches inside as well as out. i'm just hoping this gives him a couple of years yet. --- sam


It's so hard to have to make those decisions, I've had to also and it never gets any easier. 
Sam, I hope that you're right and it's just the antibiotics, hopefully either getting him off them or changing them will make all the difference.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Got a text from Jennie last night, she was to go in to the doctor today for a biopsy, HPV virus and they want to make sure there's no cancer, I pray there's not, and with the baby, they'd have to wait for her to give birth before treatment. 
Marla had her doctors appointment today, tore the rotator cuff, and everything that she could, so it's going to be surgery for her, doctor said they won't even send her to physical therapy, oh well at least with the sleep study, she's already met her deductible. 
Joy, I wish you were closer, Land of Goshen, our local thrift store was gifted 6 tons of potatoes from a farmer, the buyer said they were not red enough/too brown so the farmer donated them. I'm going to be canning potatoes this weekend, I have two boxes, if they (I'm sure they will)have extras this evening or tomorrow morning, I'll go get another box. I pulled out the Ball Book so I know what I'm getting into with canning them, and it'll be the first try on the pressure canner that we bought in the fall. I think I'll be making some Leek and potato pie and freezing into individual servings also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i just spilled apple juice on my keyboard - i'm going to bed - will see how it works in the morning. --- sam


Oh dear, hopefully it's working just fine.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Happy Australia Day and Happy Burns Day
> 
> Sam, I am so sad about Max. I also understand how Gary feels. Mollie, my DM's dachshund, has Cushings Disease and the meds are $70 every 2 months. It is supposed to be a daily dose, but the vet said that we can do every other day as she has a mild case. DS is helping pay for the meds, but Mollie has been showing signs of aggression towards Fancy. Fancy is the blind Pomeranian. I half-way think Mollie is the one that caused the trauma to her eyes and not Bailey. Both dogs are rescues and have had hard lives. But, I cannot allow the aggression, not only for Fancy, but what if she turns on the boys? Fancy is doing ok, but is not really living a quality life. Plus, she uses the bathroom in the house all o the time! I will be talking to the vet about both dogs when they go for their check-ups. I just feel sad that they may have to be put down. Thankfully, Bailey is healthy, except he is on meds for seizures. He will be 5 on Valentine's Day.
> ,


Our beloved cocker spaniel, Joey, had Cushings. For the last couple of yearsof his lif, once we had gone to bed, we would hear him make a run at the stairs, in an attempt to come up to be near us. He would fail to get beyond the first step, try again, and again...so in the end I would bring a pillow and a duvet downstairs and sleep on the sofa. He would then settle down happily beside me, and everyone got some sleep. He was prescribed various medications, but nothing really seemed to work. TLC was definitely the most effective treatment. :sm01:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I also liked the poncho pattern Sam posted. Downloaded the pattern but when I went to check what weight yarn the listed yarn was the link to the yarn is in French so not sure what weight yarn to use. Anyone out there know? The yarn is Odin de Viking of Norway. I want to try and make it using yarn from my stash.


Here you go Gwen, just one more reason I love Ravelry. 
http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/viking-of-norway-odin


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> Drive carefully!


We did


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I just found this on Amazon, I think that I'll order one next week on payday. 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B017OULYD0?psc=1


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Saw the doctor, will be having surgery mid March. Will have to see when he gets in how much will be involved. The MRI showed the tear at 50%. If it is less than 50, they will just shave off the bone spur that's rubbing on it, if it is over 50, then they basically complete the tear and resew the tendon to the bone. So, praying for less than 50, as the recovery will be much easier.


I hope that it's under not over, Marla's is a total, so the recovery is going to be just so much fun.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, love the playful relationship you and David have.


Thank you, figure we can laugh through life or cry and laughing is so much more fun, of course we still cry now and then, but over all we do enjoy life. :sm24:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> lol, I have the Canterbury Tales, David decided to read it once, and then we both started talking Olde English for the heck of it, boy did we get some looks, but it was sure great for laughs.


That must have been fun! When I was 17, I studied Chaucer, and became quite competent at reading the language. I have completely forgotten it now, although I do have the Canterbury Tales on my bookshelf. I would have to start all over again, learning a whole new language. It could be quite useful, though, if you didn't want everyone to know what you were talking about!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Saw the doctor, will be having surgery mid March. Will have to see when he gets in how much will be involved. The MRI showed the tear at 50%. If it is less than 50, they will just shave off the bone spur that's rubbing on it, if it is over 50, then they basically complete the tear and resew the tendon to the bone. So, praying for less than 50, as the recovery will be much easier.


Hope it will be the lesser tear, but glad something can be done to help you heal and be more comfortable. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> That must have been fun! When I was 17, I studied Chaucer, and became quite competent at reading the language. I have completely forgotten it now, although I do have the Canterbury Tales on my bookshelf. I would have to start all over again, learning a whole new language. It could be quite useful, though, if you didn't want everyone to know what you were talking about!


So true, it is almost a different language. People do look at you funny, they know it's English, but not an English they understand. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I just mixed up the dough for the Danish's that Tami posted a recipe for a couple weeks ago, it's in the fridge resting, I'll either bake the off tonight or tomorrow morning. I'll let you know how they go, I'm going to do some apple and some cherry.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

apple juice is not good for keyboards. i just found that out today. i knew you shouldn't pour water on it but no one said anything about apple juice. so $50 later for a new ergonomic split keyboard i am finally back in business. bless heidi - she made a special trip in for it. plus a new mouse pad. it says office max on it - free advertisement.. i guess i should plan on putting liquids elsewhere within easy reach. 

i'm waiting on my NORO Kureyon yarn - got my needle today - so i can start on the felted bag i want to make. it will be my first time felting. i also got dpn in a size 8 - i have a pattern and yarn for a knit hat that calls for a size 8. i've been wanting to knit a hat - sorlenna makes it sound easy so i am hoping she is right. we will see.

today was another dreary day - at least it did not rain. not quite 40° but even with the wind we had earlier it wasn't too bad when i went across for breakfast this morning.

Max has thrown up twice today. heidi bit the bullet and cleaned up one of them - gary gets to clean up the second one. i think this is just an aftermath of the surgery - he really did have major major surgery and this is just three days post-op. hopefully tomorrow he will start feeling better. he barked at me when i went over for breakfast which is what he usually does when i arrive - and then comes over to be petted so that is a bit of improvement. 

this keyboard came with no instructions. hmmm i need to somehow contact the company and see if there is one. there are a couple of buttons that i can't figure out. but it is so quiet - no clicking keys. wonderful. --- sam


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

A few weeks after I got my laptop, I was holding my coffee in my left had and the doorbell rang. Fancy jumped up and knocked my coffee all over my computer. I tilted it upside down, and it did work. When I went to the Apple store for another problem, they said that there was some rust, but he cleaned it up as best as he could. It still works, but I am much more careful when drinking while on the computer. I just don't want to have to get a new one. I gave my DD my old one, and it bit the dust, so she got a new one. Loves it! I'm hoping mine lasts a few more years. I do want to get a new cell phone. So that is what I'll save for now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> apple juice is not good for keyboards. i just found that out today. i knew you shouldn't pour water on it but no one said anything about apple juice. so $50 later for a new ergonomic split keyboard i am finally back in business. bless heidi - she made a special trip in for it. plus a new mouse pad. it says office max on it - free advertisement.. i guess i should plan on putting liquids elsewhere within easy reach.
> 
> i'm waiting on my NORO Kureyon yarn - got my needle today - so i can start on the felted bag i want to make. it will be my first time felting. i also got dpn in a size 8 - i have a pattern and yarn for a knit hat that calls for a size 8. i've been wanting to knit a hat - sorlenna makes it sound easy so i am hoping she is right. we will see.
> 
> ...


I was afraid of that, all the sugar in the apple juice probably gummed up the works, glad Heidi was able to get you a new one in quick order. 
Sounds like Max is doing better, hopefully he'll keep making forward progress. 
You'll have no problems with a hat.


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Had a book written and it disappeared so here I go again:

Sorry about Elsa Kitty, Sam but sounds like Max it improving slowly.
I don't envy your decisions about your fur babies Pammie.
Finished crocheted afghan a couple of days ago, waiting for DD2 to show me how to post pictures here.
Have also finished one of four poke balls that DGS2 let me know he and his cousin (DGS1) needed. Will post picture of this too.
Part of yarn order for 2 lego blankets for above mentioned grandsons has arrived today - they are to be Christmas gifts but then so are most of the projects I have plans for.
I have started the Coffee Shop Wrap in a colourway yarn I have in my stash from a store that was going out of business. It is Naturally Merino and Fur, from NZ. I think it will make up well and will give to my DSIL - will look great with blue jeans or a little dressed up.
Rookie your trips sound like fun, cruises are my favourite!
Nikki with the speed you knit I am sure you will finish your commitment of shawls by Christmas. Hope your tear is less than 50% and that you will be able to knit when recuperating.
Love both of the Kniterati squares completed by Liz and Darowil, can't wait to see more.
Prayers for those needing them and hugs to all.
Sherry


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Had a book written and it disappeared so here I go again:
> 
> Sorry about Elsa Kitty, Sam but sounds like Max it improving slowly.
> I don't envy your decisions about your fur babies Pammie.
> ...


Re your yarn from NZ is it merino and possum fur? If it is it will be super soft like cashmere, will be watching to see when it's finished! Well done for finding this wonderful yarn from my country. ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Had a book written and it disappeared so here I go again:
> 
> Sorry about Elsa Kitty, Sam but sounds like Max it improving slowly.
> I don't envy your decisions about your fur babies Pammie.
> ...


You've been productive. The yarn from NZ sounds lovely, can't wait to see your wrap with it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Thursday 26 January '17

I just posted what I could have written here so nothing new to report.

Pecan Pinwheel Cookies

These cookies started with a basic Butter Cookie Dough that could create a variety of cookies.

Makes 5-6 dozen cookies.

Ingredients:

3/4 sticks of unsalted butter, softened
3/4 cup granulated sugar
1/4 tsp. salt
1-1/2 tsp. vanilla extract
1 large egg
2 cups all-purpose flour
3 tablespoons soft butter
3/4 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup chopped pecans
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon

Method:

1. In large bowl, beat butter, sugar, salt and vanilla until smooth but not fluffy.

2. Beat in egg.

3. Add flour and mix until incorporated, using hands if needed.

4. Chill dough for one hour.

5. On floured parchment, roll half the dough into a rough rectangle about 10 x 8 inches.

6. Repeat with remaining half of dough.

7. Slide rectangles on parchment to baking sheet.

8. Refrigerate for 20 minutes.9

9. Meanwhile mix 3 tablespoons soft butter, 12 cup chopped pecans, and 1/2 tsp. cinnamon in small bowl.

10. Spread half of this mixture over one of the rectangles of refrigerated dough and distribute well.

11. With long side facing you, use parchment paper to help you roll into log.

12. Repeat for the second rectangle adding the rest of the filling.

13. Chill until firm.

14. Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

15. Cut logs into 1/4 inch slices.

16. Place on parchment-lined baking sheets.

17. Bake until lightly browned, 12-17 minutes.

18. Let cool on wire racks.

NOTE: You can freeze one of the logs for future use if you don't need this many cookies at once. Just wrap them in parchment and put the log into a freezer safe zip lock bag until ready to bake.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/01/pecan-pinwheel-cookies.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Butternut Squash Beef Stew - Instant Pot, Pressure Cooker or Slow Cooker

Tender chuck roast beef pairs with classic stew vegetables plus butternut squash for extra nutrition in this velvety sauced stew with instructions for making in the Instant Pot, pressure cooker or slow cooker.

SERVES 6

Ingredients

4 tablespoons flour, divided
1 ½ teaspoons kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
1 ½ teaspoon garlic salt
1 ½ teaspoons freshly ground black pepper
2 pounds beef chuck cut into cubes
3 tablespoons vegetable oil, divided
4 cloves garlic, pressed or minced
1 large onion, chopped, about 2 cups
3 ribs celery, chopped, about 1 cup
1 cup red wine
2 cups beef broth
1 tablespoon beef base
2 cups chopped carrots
1 pound cremini or brown mushrooms, quartered
12 ounces butternut squash, cubed
2 cups quartered new red potatoes
2 bay leaves
6 thyme stems

Instructions

1. Place 2 tablespoons flour, kosher salt, garlic salt and freshly ground black pepper in a gallon freezer bag and toss to mix. Add the beef chuck cubes to the freezer bag and toss the cubes in the flour mixture to coat.

For Instant Pot or Pressure Cooker:

1. Press sauté and heat 1 tablespoon of the oil.

2. Add half of the floured beef cubes to the oil and brown the beef on all sides. Transfer the beef to a bowl.

3. Add another tablespoon of oil to the pot and brown the rest of the meat on all sides.

4. Add the garlic to the beef and cook for 30 seconds to 1 minute or until garlic becomes fragrant. Add this beef to the bowl.

5. Add the remaining tablespoon of oil to the pot and cook the onion and celery for 4-5 minutes or until softened, then add to the bowl with the beef. 7. Add the wine to the Instant Pot and bring to a boil, scraping the bits from the bottom of the cooker.

6. Add the beef broth and the beef base to the Instant Pot and mix with the remaining 2 tablespoons of flour.

7. Add the butternut squash, carrots, red potatoes and mushrooms to the pot with the bay leaves and thyme. Seal the Instant Pot and set to the Stew setting and cook for 30 minutes. Natural release, remove the bay leaves and serve.

Slow Cooker:

1. In a large dutch oven over medium high heat, warm 1 tablespoon of the oil and add half of the floured beef cubes, then brown the beef on all sides. Transfer the beef to the slow cooker.

2. Add another tablespoon of oil to dutch oven and brown the rest of the meat on all sides. Add the garlic to the beef and cook for 30 seconds to 1 minute or until garlic becomes fragrant. Add to the slow cooker.

3. Add the remaining tablespoon of oil to the pot and cook the onion and celery for 4-5 minutes or until softened, then add to the slow cooker with the beef.

4. Add the wine to the Dutch oven and bring to a boil, scraping the bits from the bottom of the pot.

5. Whisk the 2 remaining tablespoons of flour into 2 tablespoons of the beef broth, then mix into the rest of the liquid and beef base and add to the slow cooker with the vegetables, bay leaves, and thyme.

6. Cook on high for 4 hours or low for 8 hours. Remove the bay leaves and serve. 
http://www.foodiecrush.com/butternut-squash-beef-stew/#

Baked Chicken Tenders

AUTHOR: EMILY BITES 
YIELD: 4 (ROUGHLY 5.25 OUNCE) SERVINGS

INGREDIENTS:

4 teaspoons flour
½ teaspoon paprika
1.25 lbs raw boneless skinless chicken breast tenderloins (you can also buy breasts and cut them into strips)
2 egg whites, beaten
½ cup cornflake crumbs (these are sold by the other bread crumbs in my stores, no need to crush your own!)
½ teaspoon dried parsley flakes
½ teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon black pepper
¼ teaspoon cayenne pepper
¼ teaspoon onion powder
¼ teaspoon garlic powder

DIRECTIONS:

1. Pre-heat the oven to 375 degrees. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper and set aside.

2. In a small dish, mix together the flour and paprika. Place the chicken strips into a gallon Ziploc bag and add the flour/paprika mixture. Seal the bag and shake to coat the chicken.

3. In a shallow dish, beat the egg whites and set aside.

4. In a separate shallow dish, stir together the cornflake crumbs, parsley, salt, pepper, cayenne, onion powder and garlic powder.

5. One at a time, take the flour-coated chicken strips and coat them in the egg whites and then press them into the dish of corn flake crumbs and flip so that both sides are coated in crumbs. Transfer the crumb-coated strips to the prepared baking sheet.

6. When all the chicken tenders are coated and on the baking sheet, spray the tops of them with cooking spray and place in the oven to bake for 18-20 minutes until cooked through.

WEIGHT WATCHERS SMARTPOINTS:
4 per serving* (SP calculated using the recipe builder on weightwatchers.com)

WEIGHT WATCHERS POINTS PLUS:
6 per serving* (PP calculated using a Weight Watchers PointsPlus calculator and the nutrition information below)

NUTRITION INFORMATION PER SERVING*:
229 calories, 12 g carbs, 1 g sugar, 4 g fat, 1 g saturated fat, 35 g protein, 0 g fiber (from myfitnesspal.com)

*Since people may cut/buy different sized chicken tenders, I recommend determining the servings by weight. My finished tenders weighed a little over 21 ounces, so each serving was about 5.25 ounces by weight. For me this was around 3 tenders.

http://www.emilybites.com/2017/01/baked-chicken-tenders.html

GRILLED PIZZA: PESTO, AVOCADO AND CORN AND COOKIE DOUGH

Ingredients

For the Pesto, Corn & Avocado Pizza
1 Pillsbury Pizza Crust
Pesto sauce, homemade or jarred
2 cups shredded Monterey Jack cheese
2 ears corn (or 2 cups), cooked
1 small avocado, diced

For the Cookie Dough Pizza
1 Pillsbury Pizza Crust
2/3 roll refrigerated cookie dough, diced (I used peanut butter)
2 cups chocolate chips

Instructions

Preheat grill on medium-low heat. Let it heat up for about 5 minutes.

1. Gather all your ingredients and keep them near you while getting ready to cook.

2. Unroll a length of foil that will fit the pizza crust. Spray it with cooking spray. Unroll your crust and place it on the foil.

3. Turn the foil upside down (carefully!) on the hot grill. Remove foil. Let the crust cook for a few minutes, until the top of the crust just starts to bubble.

4. Using a BBQ safe spatula, carefully flip the crust over and cook for about 2 minutes.

For the Pesto, Corn & Avocado Pizza:

1. Remove the crust from the BBQ to a cookie sheet.

2. Spread pesto on the crust, top with cheese, corn, and avocado.

3. Carefully transfer the pizza back to the grill.

4. Close the lid of the BBQ and cook for just a few minutes, or until the cheese is melted. Remove carefully from heat and serve.

For the Cookie Dough Pizza

1. Remove the crust from the BBQ to a cookie sheet. Sprinkle diced cookie dough and chocolate chips around the crust.

2. Carefully transfer the pizza back to the grill. Close the lid of the BBQ and cook for just a few minutes, or until chocolate looks melty. Remove carefully from heat and serve.

Note: the photos in the recipe show half-sized pizzas. I've written the recipes for full-sized pizzas.

http://www.crazyforcrust.com/2013/07/grilled-pizza/

White Chocolate and Apricot Cookies

Ingredients

1 cup butter
2 eggs
1 cup brown sugar
1 tsp vanilla
1/2 tsp salt
1 tsp baking soda
2 cups flour
2/3 cup unsweetened coconut, ground fine in blender
2/3 cup white chocolate chips
2/3 cups chopped dried apricots

Directions

1. Cream together butter, eggs and brown sugar.

2. Add vanilla, salt and baking soda. Beat well.

3. Add flour and beat well.

4. Grind up coconut till fine. Chopped dried apricots into small pieces.

5. Add coconut, apricots and white chocolate chips to batter and mix well.

6. Spoon onto cookie sheets and bake in 350º oven for 10-12 minutes if making 24. If you make them smaller to yield 30 cookies or more bake 8-10 minutes.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/01/white-chocolate-and-apricot-cookies.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

FLUFFY POTATO ROLLS

Because my life wouldn't be complete without dinner rolls - the best, fluffiest, most perfect Potato Rolls you'll ever eat. Try to eat just one. I dare you.

AUTHOR: POSTED BY DOROTHY KERN
PREP TIME: 3 HOURS 30 MINUTES
COOK TIME: 25 MINUTES
YIELD: 12 ROLLS

INGREDIENTS:

1 1/4 cups water
3 tablespoons vegetable oil
3 tablespoons granulated sugar
1 1/2 teaspoons salt
1/2 cup potato flakes
3 cups bread flour
2 1/4 teaspoons (1 packet) Active Dry Yeast
1 teaspoon lemon zest, optional
1/2 teaspoon white pepper, optional
2 teaspoons dried minced onions, optional

DIRECTIONS:

1. Combine yeast, 1 cup flour, potato flakes, sugar, salt, and optional ingredients (if using) in the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with the paddle attachment. (See notes for hand mixer instructions.)

2. Combine water and oil and heat to 120° to 130°F. It's best if you can use an instant read thermometer, but I don't have one. I heat my water to very hot bathwater temperature, about 45-60 seconds in my 1100W microwave.

3. Pour the liquid ingredients into the mixing bowl with the flour and yeast and mix with the paddle attachment for 4 minutes on medium speed.

4. Change to the dough hook and gradually add remaining flour. Knead in mixer for 5-7 minutes until smooth and elastic.

5. Place dough in a bowl that's been lightly oiled or sprayed with cooking spray. Cover with plastic wrap and let rise until double in size, about 2-3 hours.

6. Turn dough onto a lightly floured surface and punch it down to remove air bubbles.

7. Divide dough into 4 parts - divide each part into 3 sections for a total of 12 rolls.

8. Shape each piece into a smooth ball and place in a 9×13" baking dish that's been sprayed with cooking spray.

NOTE: For individual rolls, you can place in muffin pans or 2 to 3 inches apart on a cookie sheet.

9. Cover the pan with plastic wrap and let rise at room temperature until indentation remains when touched (about 30 minutes).

10. Preheat the oven to 375°F. Bake for 20-25 minutes.

Hand Mixer Method: Combine dry mixture and liquid ingredients in a mixing bowl on low speed. Beat 2 to 3 minutes on medium speed. By hand stir in enough remaining flour to make a firm dough. Knead on a floured surface 5 to 7 minutes or until smooth and elastic. Use additional flour if necessary.

Recipe courtesy Red Star Yeast.

http://www.crazyforcrust.com/2015/01/fluffy-potato-rolls/

That is all for tonight folks - hope you find something good to eat. I think the last recipe sounds really good - but then I love warm fluffy dinner rolls. They have to be warm so the butter melts right in.

The boys know I like Reese's peanut butter cups - evidently Heidi must have bought some - Bentley and Avery each brought me one. --- Sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> That must have been fun! When I was 17, I studied Chaucer, and became quite competent at reading the language. I have completely forgotten it now, although I do have the Canterbury Tales on my bookshelf. I would have to start all over again, learning a whole new language. It could be quite useful, though, if you didn't want everyone to know what you were talking about!


When I went abroad on holiday when I was 18, my friend and I met up with 2 Dutch boys one night who both spoke very good english, but now and again would make remarks to each other in Dutch. We weren't happy about this so started speaking to each other in very fast, broad Glaswegian which they could not make head nor tail of - I think they thought we were speaking gaelic!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

whiskey has to be mixed with something for me to 'like it' - i would think you could use anything or nothing to soak the oats in. i thought the dessert look really good. one could always use chocolate whipped cream in it i suppose. haggis i would have a bit of trouble with - the neeps sound good. --- sam



KateB said:


> Sam, sometimes I wonder if I am a real Scot.....I don't like cranachan either (nor whisky!)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the poor nephew. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> The Galveston trip is a spur of the moment brought on by my 2 Texas SILs being very generous and offering up the house as a "girls" weekend. So far we have 2 Texans with their DD and DDIL, 1 SIL from Cleveland and her DD, Sister from Arkansas and her DD, me and DD #1. There may still be a couple more...plus the twin great niece and nephew will be there!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

with the yellow i would probably go with brighter colors - some spring-like colors. --- sam



darowil said:


> I need to sort that out still! This was the first in the yarn I had in my stash. Do have black and white in my Ravelry stash. Not sure what else but with had bright yellow black and white it will sure stand out. Though now that I know it knits up nicely I will go and see what other colours are in Spotlight.
> On second thoughts black may not show the pattern


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that does sound good. --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> We went to Potbelly's (sandwich shop). Had a chicken salad on flatbread, with bacon and mushrooms, very yummy.
> Played a game of Pokemon with my son, he beat me handily, as usual, LOL.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> When I went abroad on holiday when I was 18, my friend and I met up with 2 Dutch boys one night who both spoke very good english, but now and again would make remarks to each other in Dutch. We weren't happy about this so started speaking to each other in very fast, broad Glaswegian which they could not make head nor tail of - I think they thought we were speaking gaelic!


LOL! Hopefully they learned a few things from that. :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

again - google to the rescue. here is your yarn gwen - and how many skeins do you need? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I also liked the poncho pattern Sam posted. Downloaded the pattern but when I went to check what weight yarn the listed yarn was the link to the yarn is in French so not sure what weight yarn to use. Anyone out there know? The yarn is Odin de Viking of Norway. I want to try and make it using yarn from my stash.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how soon are you going to start one? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> That's so pretty


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and much faster. crossing my fingers for less than 50%. --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Saw the doctor, will be having surgery mid March. Will have to see when he gets in how much will be involved. The MRI showed the tear at 50%. If it is less than 50, they will just shave off the bone spur that's rubbing on it, if it is over 50, then they basically complete the tear and resew the tendon to the bone. So, praying for less than 50, as the recovery will be much easier.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

KateB said:


> When I went abroad on holiday when I was 18, my friend and I met up with 2 Dutch boys one night who both spoke very good english, but now and again would make remarks to each other in Dutch. We weren't happy about this so started speaking to each other in very fast, broad Glaswegian which they could not make head nor tail of - I think they thought we were speaking gaelic!


I understand the feeling of having people speak about you in a language you can't understand. We had people in a store that spoke Spanish about us and making knowing winks at each other. So, my sis and I began speaking in German. It took only a few sentences when they decide that English would be their mode of communication. When I was in Germany the same thing happened with some Dutch speaking people, remarking about what they thought of us Americans. My companion at that time could understand and speak Dutch, so it was how we understood what we Americans could be doing better or what they liked about us. Very handy to have understanding of another language and be able to speak it, even to the consternation of others at times. 
Sam, hope Max feels better. Is he getting anything for pain control? He might be able to tolerate a bit of cream of rice or baby type rice cereal mixed with a bit of milk or water to sooth his stomach. Prayers for both of you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is your yarn gwen. and it is not too bad a price. --- sam

http://www.knotanotherhat.com/shop/yarns/worsted/p/viking-of-norway-odin-superwash-x8537107.htm


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the funny think though - it was only the 'r' and the 'y' that wouldn't work - the rest was fine. i've been wanting a new keyboard anyhow - this was just a good excuse to go and buy it. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I was afraid of that, all the sugar in the apple juice probably gummed up the works, glad Heidi was able to get you a new one in quick order.
> Sounds like Max is doing better, hopefully he'll keep making forward progress.
> You'll have no problems with a hat.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> whiskey has to be mixed with something for me to 'like it' - i would think you could use anything or nothing to soak the oats in. i thought the dessert look really good. one could always use chocolate whipped cream in it i suppose. haggis i would have a bit of trouble with - the neeps sound good. --- sam


Oh yum! I'm not a fan of straight whiskey, but Drambuie is a whole different delicious situation.!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

It's bitterly cold here today and is likely to stay that way for a couple of days. I popped to the shop but came back as quickly as possible. Other than some sorting of craft supplies and making meals and doing some laundry I've not done much. All take care.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> the poor nephew. --- sam


The twins are just a few months old so the great nephew will love having everyone cooing over him and his twin sister.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I understand the feeling of having people speak about you in a language you can't understand. We had people in a store that spoke Spanish about us and making knowing winks at each other. So, my sis and I began speaking in German. It took only a few sentences when they decide that English would be their mode of communication. When I was in Germany the same thing happened with some Dutch speaking people, remarking about what they thought of us Americans. My companion at that time could understand and speak Dutch, so it was how we understood what we Americans could be doing better or what they liked about us. Very handy to have understanding of another language and be able to speak it, even to the consternation of others at times.
> Sam, hope Max feels better. Is he getting anything for pain control? He might be able to tolerate a bit of cream of rice or baby type rice cereal mixed with a bit of milk or water to sooth his stomach. Prayers for both of you.


Melissa is pretty good at Spanish so when some Spanish speaking young men came to look at her car for sale. They never imagined that the pretty blonde would understand what they were saying in Spanish. She sold them the car at full price and said good-bye to them in Spanish and boy were they surprised!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending tons of healing energy to the little girl - will they be able to repair everything? --- sam


I had a call from DGM today while at work. She shared that the mass at the back of the babe's head was filled with fluid and the team at Cleveland Clinic do not believe that there were brain cells in the fluid and that she did not need that area at all for survival. The sac on her back was removed and there was no sign of vertebrae or spinal cord contained in it. She should be able to come home in about 8 weeks. There may be a situation with ''water on the brain'' at some point in the future but stents are available to handle its removal from the brain and the body. Grandma says she ''is beautiful and a blessing from God''. And again, she thanks everyone for all the prayers for the wee one.

Ohio Joy


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jheiens said:


> I had a call from DGM today while at work. She shared that the mass at the back of the babe's head was filled with fluid and the team at Cleveland Clinic do not believe that there were brain cells in the fluid and that she did not need that area at all for survival. The sac on her back was removed and there was no sign of vertebrae or spinal cord contained in it. She should be able to come home in about 8 weeks. There may be a situation with ''water on the brain'' at some point in the future but stents are available to handle its removal from the brain and the body. Grandma says she ''is beautiful and a blessing from God''. And again, she thanks everyone for all the prayers for the wee one.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Great news, prayers for a speedy recovery for this baby, and for all caring for her.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Got a text from Jennie last night, she was to go in to the doctor today for a biopsy, HPV virus and they want to make sure there's no cancer, I pray there's not, and with the baby, they'd have to wait for her to give birth before treatment.
> Marla had her doctors appointment today, tore the rotator cuff, and everything that she could, so it's going to be surgery for her, doctor said they won't even send her to physical therapy, oh well at least with the sleep study, she's already met her deductible.
> Joy, I wish you were closer, Land of Goshen, our local thrift store was gifted 6 tons of potatoes from a farmer, the buyer said they were not red enough/too brown so the farmer donated them. I'm going to be canning potatoes this weekend, I have two boxes, if they (I'm sure they will)have extras this evening or tomorrow morning, I'll go get another box. I pulled out the Ball Book so I know what I'm getting into with canning them, and it'll be the first try on the pressure canner that we bought in the fall. I think I'll be making some Leek and potato pie and freezing into individual servings also.


Hope Jennie gets good news after her biopsy. Does Marla already have a date for her surgery?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> apple juice is not good for keyboards. i just found that out today. i knew you shouldn't pour water on it but no one said anything about apple juice. so $50 later for a new ergonomic split keyboard i am finally back in business. bless heidi - she made a special trip in for it. plus a new mouse pad. it says office max on it - free advertisement.. i guess i should plan on putting liquids elsewhere within easy reach.
> 
> i'm waiting on my NORO Kureyon yarn - got my needle today - so i can start on the felted bag i want to make. it will be my first time felting. i also got dpn in a size 8 - i have a pattern and yarn for a knit hat that calls for a size 8. i've been wanting to knit a hat - sorlenna makes it sound easy so i am hoping she is right. we will see.
> 
> ...


Too bad your keyboard bit the dust and thank goodness for Heidi. Is it a wireless keyboard? If so, there are usually instructions on how to install. But, what are you using now?

I hope Max feels better soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Thursday 26 January '17
> 
> I just posted what I could have written here so nothing new to report.
> 
> ...


Pecan cookies - is it really 12 cups of pecans? Makes this a very expensive cookie but it sounds so good.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, Knitting pink hats for 2 friends.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I had a call from DGM today while at work. She shared that the mass at the back of the babe's head was filled with fluid and the team at Cleveland Clinic do not believe that there were brain cells in the fluid and that she did not need that area at all for survival. The sac on her back was removed and there was no sign of vertebrae or spinal cord contained in it. She should be able to come home in about 8 weeks. There may be a situation with ''water on the brain'' at some point in the future but stents are available to handle its removal from the brain and the body. Grandma says she ''is beautiful and a blessing from God''. And again, she thanks everyone for all the prayers for the wee one.
> 
> Ohio Joy


So glad to hear the good news.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I just got block 2 for the Knitterati. Since it calls for 4 colours, I'll have to make a decision on what colours I will use.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Great news, prayers for a speedy recovery for this baby, and for all caring for her.


Blessings indeed!

Good thoughts for Jennie, too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> apple juice is not good for keyboards. i just found that out today. i knew you shouldn't pour water on it but no one said anything about apple juice. so $50 later for a new ergonomic split keyboard i am finally back in business. bless heidi - she made a special trip in for it. plus a new mouse pad. it says office max on it - free advertisement.. i guess i should plan on putting liquids elsewhere within easy reach.
> 
> i'm waiting on my NORO Kureyon yarn - got my needle today - so i can start on the felted bag i want to make. it will be my first time felting. i also got dpn in a size 8 - i have a pattern and yarn for a knit hat that calls for a size 8. i've been wanting to knit a hat - sorlenna makes it sound easy so i am hoping she is right. we will see.
> 
> ...


I'm officially addicted to making hats, Sam! In fact I'm working on rib for four more right now...! Of course you know we're here if you get stuck.

Glad you like the new keyboard.

Hope Max improves quickly. When do you expect to hear results of the tests?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Joy, that is wonderful news! It sounds like the doctors know what they are doing. Prayers will continue.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sorry I have been MIA. Have been sleeping alot. Have caught the cold and it us knocking me right out. 

Will check in later. Gage is at the neighbors til 930pm and it is 815. Enjoying the quiet time. No school tomorrow so it will be a long weekend.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sending prayers for Jennie. Keep us posted, Kaye.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

DBIL is having a biopsy on Monday for a spot on his lung. At this time they are not overly concerned, but want to know something definitely. I'm going on Sunday so I can get the boys up, fed, and off to school. At this time, I'll come home on Monday. Fur babies get to go to Camp Bow Wow. DD just cannot keep my 3 especially with the problems Daisy is having. Her hind legs are basically useless. She has taken a few steps, or so DD says, but they are really having to do a lot for her. When they first got the diagnosis, they fed her prime rib. We aren't sure how long it will be, but the doctor said they would know when it is time to put her down. We are both trying to work through the fact that we may have some tough decisions to make in the near future.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad you have gotten some answers and scheduled the needed surgery. PLEASE remind us when you are about to go in so all the prayer warriors will be in force; at least I know I tend to need reminders! Praying that it is only 50%! Get you recovered and then come to the KAP!


nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Saw the doctor, will be having surgery mid March. Will have to see when he gets in how much will be involved. The MRI showed the tear at 50%. If it is less than 50, they will just shave off the bone spur that's rubbing on it, if it is over 50, then they basically complete the tear and resew the tendon to the bone. So, praying for less than 50, as the recovery will be much easier.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Kate has an accent???? LOL!


Fan said:


> Gwen your shawl is lovely, great job,'
> Liz, and Sassafras, my dad was a really funny man, and I loved him very much. He was very strict though and wouldn't tolerate bad behaviour.
> We did clash at times as I inherited his cheekiness etc.
> Sam, so sorry to hear about your pets, know too how hard it is to have them put to sleep. We decided no more kitties after our last one departed.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome on getting the potatoes! Have fun canning and baking for future edible delight!

Sorry to hear Marla has to have rotator cuff surgery; seems quite a number here are having that issue. Best to get it taken care of while still fixable. Sorry to hear Jennie is having to have biopsy done. Will pray that all turns out negative for the virus and she can have a safe pregnancy.



Poledra65 said:


> Got a text from Jennie last night, she was to go in to the doctor today for a biopsy, HPV virus and they want to make sure there's no cancer, I pray there's not, and with the baby, they'd have to wait for her to give birth before treatment.
> Marla had her doctors appointment today, tore the rotator cuff, and everything that she could, so it's going to be surgery for her, doctor said they won't even send her to physical therapy, oh well at least with the sleep study, she's already met her deductible.
> Joy, I wish you were closer, Land of Goshen, our local thrift store was gifted 6 tons of potatoes from a farmer, the buyer said they were not red enough/too brown so the farmer donated them. I'm going to be canning potatoes this weekend, I have two boxes, if they (I'm sure they will)have extras this evening or tomorrow morning, I'll go get another box. I pulled out the Ball Book so I know what I'm getting into with canning them, and it'll be the first try on the pressure canner that we bought in the fall. I think I'll be making some Leek and potato pie and freezing into individual servings also.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I had a call from DGM today while at work. She shared that the mass at the back of the babe's head was filled with fluid and the team at Cleveland Clinic do not believe that there were brain cells in the fluid and that she did not need that area at all for survival. The sac on her back was removed and there was no sign of vertebrae or spinal cord contained in it. She should be able to come home in about 8 weeks. There may be a situation with ''water on the brain'' at some point in the future but stents are available to handle its removal from the brain and the body. Grandma says she ''is beautiful and a blessing from God''. And again, she thanks everyone for all the prayers for the wee one.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thankful for answered prayers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Did not realize I could search a yarn on ravelry! Thanks and appreciate the knowledge I've now gained!


Poledra65 said:


> Here you go Gwen, just one more reason I love Ravelry.
> http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/viking-of-norway-odin


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cool supplies!


Poledra65 said:


> I just found this on Amazon, I think that I'll order one next week on payday.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B017OULYD0?psc=1


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

jheiens said:


> I had a call from DGM today while at work. She shared that the mass at the back of the babe's head was filled with fluid and the team at Cleveland Clinic do not believe that there were brain cells in the fluid and that she did not need that area at all for survival. The sac on her back was removed and there was no sign of vertebrae or spinal cord contained in it. She should be able to come home in about 8 weeks. There may be a situation with ''water on the brain'' at some point in the future but stents are available to handle its removal from the brain and the body. Grandma says she ''is beautiful and a blessing from God''. And again, she thanks everyone for all the prayers for the wee one.
> 
> Ohio Joy


So happy to hear the good news.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Getting ready to head to my orthopedic doctor, see what he says about my shoulder. A bit nervous. Part of me just wants to get it fixed and done with, the other part wants to put it off indefinitely.
> 
> Gloomy day, though winter in Illinois is usually gloomy, don't see much of the sun for half the year, another reason I want to move to Florida. I miss the sun. It's about 30 F, so not extremely cold, but colder than I want, and just cold enough to make the snow stay.


I hope you get some answers. Getting it fixed sooner will probably give you better results. I find certain jobs- vacuuming & mopping floors or lifting heavy things still gives me pain.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good to hear of Max's progress. So praying all will continue to improve for him. When will the vet have the biopsy or lab report?

Sorry about the apple juice but YEA! for the new keyboard. Try googling the brand and model number for an owner's manual; so many things now days you have to download any directions/manuals.

What pattern are you using to knit the felted bag? Sam you will do fine knitting a hat; if I can do one anyone can. And yes, Sorlenna is so talented and her directions make knitting so much easier.


thewren said:


> apple juice is not good for keyboards. i just found that out today. i knew you shouldn't pour water on it but no one said anything about apple juice. so $50 later for a new ergonomic split keyboard i am finally back in business. bless heidi - she made a special trip in for it. plus a new mouse pad. it says office max on it - free advertisement.. i guess i should plan on putting liquids elsewhere within easy reach.
> 
> i'm waiting on my NORO Kureyon yarn - got my needle today - so i can start on the felted bag i want to make. it will be my first time felting. i also got dpn in a size 8 - i have a pattern and yarn for a knit hat that calls for a size 8. i've been wanting to knit a hat - sorlenna makes it sound easy so i am hoping she is right. we will see.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> My friend gave me several cross stitch kits but I haven't even looked at them. I used to do them years ago but now I wouldn't even know where to put them if I did finish them. I don't have enough walls to hang all the stuff that's in the basement. :sm13:


I like doing Christmas stockings, I've done 14 of them. Now if I do pictures they are for others


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the recipe for the Baked Chicken Tenders....have some chicken breasts in the freezer so will try to do these this weekend.


thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Thursday 26 January '17
> 
> I just posted what I could have written here so nothing new to report.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I started putting my stash into Ravelry... now, will I remember to put projects up so it's subtracted?! We'll see. 

I baked chicken tonight with garlic and chili powder and cooked rice with vegetable bouillon. It came out pretty good.

This seems to be the week for shoulder troubles... He goes tomorrow to see what the doctor says.

Need to wash the dishes and then knitting!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just was interested in the weight of the yarn Sam; not going to purchase any right now but thank you (and others) for your help.????


thewren said:


> again - google to the rescue. here is your yarn gwen - and how many skeins do you need? --- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> That must have been fun! When I was 17, I studied Chaucer, and became quite competent at reading the language. I have completely forgotten it now, although I do have the Canterbury Tales on my bookshelf. I would have to start all over again, learning a whole new language. It could be quite useful, though, if you didn't want everyone to know what you were talking about!


We studied Chaucer & Shakespere in high school & I guess I'm just not "cultured" enough as I hated them


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm not much of a drinker any more but Drambuie is a whole new treat.....I LOVE Drambuie!


Fan said:


> Oh yum! I'm not a fan of straight whiskey, but Drambuie is a whole different delicious situation.!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will continue to pray for this small baby; so glad that the report for now is so positive.


jheiens said:


> I had a call from DGM today while at work. She shared that the mass at the back of the babe's head was filled with fluid and the team at Cleveland Clinic do not believe that there were brain cells in the fluid and that she did not need that area at all for survival. The sac on her back was removed and there was no sign of vertebrae or spinal cord contained in it. She should be able to come home in about 8 weeks. There may be a situation with ''water on the brain'' at some point in the future but stents are available to handle its removal from the brain and the body. Grandma says she ''is beautiful and a blessing from God''. And again, she thanks everyone for all the prayers for the wee one.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> apple juice is not good for keyboards. i just found that out today. i knew you shouldn't pour water on it but no one said anything about apple juice. so $50 later for a new ergonomic split keyboard i am finally back in business. bless heidi - she made a special trip in for it. plus a new mouse pad. it says office max on it - free advertisement.. i guess i should plan on putting liquids elsewhere within easy reach.
> 
> i'm waiting on my NORO Kureyon yarn - got my needle today - so i can start on the felted bag i want to make. it will be my first time felting. i also got dpn in a size 8 - i have a pattern and yarn for a knit hat that calls for a size 8. i've been wanting to knit a hat - sorlenna makes it sound easy so i am hoping she is right. we will see.
> 
> ...


I look forward to seeing your felted bag, I love the beautiful colors of Noro yarn but can't wear 100% wool


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome! With all the hats I made I haven't yet made one for myself! Do have plenty of pink left to do so.


sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, Knitting pink hats for 2 friends.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I did too! Haven't done block 1 yet so just filing it away for future use.


budasha said:


> I just got block 2 for the Knitterati. Since it calls for 4 colours, I'll have to make a decision on what colours I will use.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Take it easy and get well Melody.


gagesmom said:


> Sorry I have been MIA. Have been sleeping alot. Have caught the cold and it us knocking me right out.
> 
> Will check in later. Gage is at the neighbors til 930pm and it is 815. Enjoying the quiet time. No school tomorrow so it will be a long weekend.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Prayers that your DBIL's biopsy will be clear/negative. Prayers also for Daisy and your DD and you with the decisions you will be having to make.



pammie1234 said:


> DBIL is having a biopsy on Monday for a spot on his lung. At this time they are not overly concerned, but want to know something definitely. I'm going on Sunday so I can get the boys up, fed, and off to school. At this time, I'll come home on Monday. Fur babies get to go to Camp Bow Wow. DD just cannot keep my 3 especially with the problems Daisy is having. Her hind legs are basically useless. She has taken a few steps, or so DD says, but they are really having to do a lot for her. When they first got the diagnosis, they fed her prime rib. We aren't sure how long it will be, but the doctor said they would know when it is time to put her down. We are both trying to work through the fact that we may have some tough decisions to make in the near future.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Thursday 26 January '17
> 
> I just posted what I could have written here so nothing new to report.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that pinwheel cookie recipe, my mom used to make something similar with dates & nuts in the filling, I think I will try the batter & do a date filling. Moms recipe disappeared so I haven't made them since I was a kid.

Glad your dog is doing a little better


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> You're right about the black. I'm trying one in a deep purple and I don't think it will show the pattern well.


Just got the second pattern and it uses about three colours so could use black as the background colour.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> When I went abroad on holiday when I was 18, my friend and I met up with 2 Dutch boys one night who both spoke very good english, but now and again would make remarks to each other in Dutch. We weren't happy about this so started speaking to each other in very fast, broad Glaswegian which they could not make head nor tail of - I think they thought we were speaking gaelic!


I have always thought it was quite rude when people speak a different language when with others who don't know it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> how soon are you going to start one? --- sam


Probably not but it's all my favourite colors????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I had a call from DGM today while at work. She shared that the mass at the back of the babe's head was filled with fluid and the team at Cleveland Clinic do not believe that there were brain cells in the fluid and that she did not need that area at all for survival. The sac on her back was removed and there was no sign of vertebrae or spinal cord contained in it. She should be able to come home in about 8 weeks. There may be a situation with ''water on the brain'' at some point in the future but stents are available to handle its removal from the brain and the body. Grandma says she ''is beautiful and a blessing from God''. And again, she thanks everyone for all the prayers for the wee one.
> 
> Ohio Joy


That sounds like great news, hopefully she will recover & have no lasting ill effects


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm not much of a drinker any more but Drambuie is a whole new treat.....I LOVE Drambuie!


A couple of years ago I was looking at doing something with some apricots, to preserve them in alcohol. I found a bottle of drambuie in the cupboard and used it to preserve the apricots, with sugar and cinnamon. Once matured 6-12 months I puréed it into a thick sauce and it's divine!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Pecan cookies - is it really 12 cups of pecans? Makes this a very expensive cookie but it sounds so good.


1/2 cup, Liz, much more reasonable ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, are you okay? Haven't seen a post here or on fb and miss you.


I have been busy Joy- out and about, but also keeping track of the goings on with the TP! Thanks for noticing!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Prayers for Marla's shoulder. I think I'll keep my arms by my side so I don't join the club! I've been having some knee issues. I had knee replacement on my left knee about 6 years ago. Not really good with dates, but I'm hoping this is just a strain. I tripped over Bailey and landed hard on my right leg. Just taking ibuprofen and hope that will work. Much better, but I've really been resting it. I really need to start some walking to see what it will do. It has to be healed by my trip in May!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sorry I have been MIA. Have been sleeping alot. Have caught the cold and it us knocking me right out.
> 
> Will check in later. Gage is at the neighbors til 930pm and it is 815. Enjoying the quiet time. No school tomorrow so it will be a long weekend.


Glad you are taking care of yourself. So nice of neighbors to have Gage over so you can have some quiet time.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> A couple of years ago I was looking at doing something with some apricots, to preserve them in alcohol. I found a bottle of drambuie in the cupboard and used it to preserve the apricots, with sugar and cinnamon. Once matured 6-12 months I puréed it into a thick sauce and it's divine!


Now that sounds delicious! What do you use it in/on?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pammie, hope your BILs biopsy is negative.

Nikki, hope your tear is small & heals quickly

Kaye, hope Marlas repair goes well & Jennies test is negative.

Lots of health issues 

Went with DH to Lloydminster today, looked at replacement for my kitchen counter, I'm leaning toward Quartz, I have arborite now but the new stuff is just crap????So the choices are quartz, granite & corian,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, I copied the recipe for Cranachan, it looks dry good but with that much booze in it, it must be pretty strong. Have you had it Kate? Does the cream & berries tone down the booze?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sorry I have been MIA. Have been sleeping alot. Have caught the cold and it us knocking me right out.
> 
> Will check in later. Gage is at the neighbors til 930pm and it is 815. Enjoying the quiet time. No school tomorrow so it will be a long weekend.


Sounds like both you and Gage need some kind of tonic to build you up. Take care.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Now that sounds delicious! What do you use it in/on?


Pancakes, icecream, fruit salad, and if you feel wicked, on your breakfast cereal lol!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> DBIL is having a biopsy on Monday for a spot on his lung. At this time they are not overly concerned, but want to know something definitely. I'm going on Sunday so I can get the boys up, fed, and off to school. At this time, I'll come home on Monday. Fur babies get to go to Camp Bow Wow. DD just cannot keep my 3 especially with the problems Daisy is having. Her hind legs are basically useless. She has taken a few steps, or so DD says, but they are really having to do a lot for her. When they first got the diagnosis, they fed her prime rib. We aren't sure how long it will be, but the doctor said they would know when it is time to put her down. We are both trying to work through the fact that we may have some tough decisions to make in the near future.


I hope the biopsy is clear. So sorry about Daisy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have always thought it was quite rude when people speak a different language when with others who don't know it.


I had friends who were French Canadian and they ran a Marina. They had lots of other nationalities come to fish and they always spoke in their own language. She was so irritated one day that she told them they were in Canada and should speak the language of the country. I don't know how that worked out.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> A couple of years ago I was looking at doing something with some apricots, to preserve them in alcohol. I found a bottle of drambuie in the cupboard and used it to preserve the apricots, with sugar and cinnamon. Once matured 6-12 months I puréed it into a thick sauce and it's divine!


I made Rum Tophf a couple of years ago and still have some. Haven't tasted it in a while. Hope it's still okay.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> 1/2 cup, Liz, much more reasonable ????


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I started putting my stash into Ravelry... now, will I remember to put projects up so it's subtracted?! We'll see.
> 
> I baked chicken tonight with garlic and chili powder and cooked rice with vegetable bouillon. It came out pretty good.
> 
> ...


So far I've managed to add new yarn and projects-both started and finished. However a long way off getting the original stash all on.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> I made Rum Tophf a couple of years ago and still have some. Haven't tasted it in a while. Hope it's still okay.


Rumtopf lasts forever, believe me, the longer you keep it the better it tastes. I have a jar of the leftover juice which I use to flavour things.
I've been making it for 30 years, using lots of different combinations of fruits.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I made Rum Tophf a couple of years ago and still have some. Haven't tasted it in a while. Hope it's still okay.


I'm sure it will be fine. My friend was. Soaking the fruit for her Christmas cake, she said she started tasting it & kept munching away since it was so good, after eating quite a bit she realized she was tipsy????????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

This is my basic recipe for Rumtopf.
A large Kilner jar at least 2 litres capacity, a selection of fruits, e.g. Pears, apricots, plums, cherries, blueberries, blackberries, raspberries, 
Nectarines, peaches.
Cut fruits into chunks and remove pips or stones. 
To every 500gms of fruit, you need the same of castor sugar. Pack the jar, about 3/4 full, then add sugar, and cover with alcohol of choice. Brandy, Rum, whiskey, gin, vodka.
I add spices like nutmeg, and cinnamon, and sometimes put almonds or pecans in with them. They don't go soggy but will add flavour.
Almonds and cherries is great. Sometimes I use all one fruit, or a selection, your choice.
Seal your jar, and leave in dark place 6-12 months. Have a taste test whenever you feel like it! I like to start it in summer when the fruits are abundant and use it for gifts, at Christmas time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Everything was so pretty here today

I also got pictures of the quilt tops we put together yesterday


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm sure it will be fine. My friend was. Soaking the fruit for her Christmas cake, she said she started tasting it & kept munching away since it was so good, after eating quite a bit she realized she was tipsy????????


Yes I quite believe it, it's a very powerful brew! a little goes a long way.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> This is my basic recipe for Rumtopf.
> A large Kilner jar at least 2 litres capacity, a selection of fruits, e.g. Pears, apricots, plums, cherries, blueberries, blackberries, raspberries,
> Nectarines, peaches.
> Cut fruits into chunks and remove pips or stones.
> ...


Do you soak fresh or dried fruits? I've never made this


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I understand the feeling of having people speak about you in a language you can't understand. We had people in a store that spoke Spanish about us and making knowing winks at each other. So, my sis and I began speaking in German. It took only a few sentences when they decide that English would be their mode of communication. When I was in Germany the same thing happened with some Dutch speaking people, remarking about what they thought of us Americans. My companion at that time could understand and speak Dutch, so it was how we understood what we Americans could be doing better or what they liked about us. Very handy to have understanding of another language and be able to speak it, even to the consternation of others at times.
> Sam, hope Max feels better. Is he getting anything for pain control? He might be able to tolerate a bit of cream of rice or baby type rice cereal mixed with a bit of milk or water to sooth his stomach. Prayers for both of you.


When I moved to Texas a couple co-workers were speaking spanish and at that time I spoke it pretty well and joined in so that they realized I understood them, boy were they surprised to realize that this Alaskan white girl understood them, that was the last time that happened. 
It's amazing how quickly things turn around when you either switch languages to one they don't understand or join them in the one that they don't think you understand.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> the funny think though - it was only the 'r' and the 'y' that wouldn't work - the rest was fine. i've been wanting a new keyboard anyhow - this was just a good excuse to go and buy it. --- sam


Lol, when mine bit the dust once, it was just half the keyboard. :sm19:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Melissa is pretty good at Spanish so when some Spanish speaking young men came to look at her car for sale. They never imagined that the pretty blonde would understand what they were saying in Spanish. She sold them the car at full price and said good-bye to them in Spanish and boy were they surprised!


lol! Too funny, I bet they were super surprised.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I had a call from DGM today while at work. She shared that the mass at the back of the babe's head was filled with fluid and the team at Cleveland Clinic do not believe that there were brain cells in the fluid and that she did not need that area at all for survival. The sac on her back was removed and there was no sign of vertebrae or spinal cord contained in it. She should be able to come home in about 8 weeks. There may be a situation with ''water on the brain'' at some point in the future but stents are available to handle its removal from the brain and the body. Grandma says she ''is beautiful and a blessing from God''. And again, she thanks everyone for all the prayers for the wee one.
> 
> Ohio Joy


That's fabulous news!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Hope Jennie gets good news after her biopsy. Does Marla already have a date for her surgery?


Not yet, she has to get the MRI first.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Blessings indeed!
> 
> Good thoughts for Jennie, too.


Thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Can't wait to get home (not really, am in Paradise - Hawaii) and cook some of the recipes.
> 
> Great to put in slow cooker and then knit.


Welcome!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you soak fresh or dried fruits? I've never made this


Both! Fresh, or dried, they work well either one. Rum and raisins!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Love those Quilt tops????????


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Went with DH to Lloydminster today, looked at replacement for my kitchen counter, I'm leaning toward Quartz, I have arborite now but the new stuff is just crap????So the choices are quartz, granite & corian,


Bonnie, if you truly want to have a stone counter, I'd suggest you go with the quartz. From my research, I'd go with the quartz because it holds up better, doesn't allow stains to penetrate like granite. It also holds its surface smoothness better, does not require the special daily care to keep up appearance of the surface, nor does it require the frequent re-surfacing professionally as granite does. These are just a few of the positives about quartz that I've discovered in my searches.

I'd expect the granite to be a good deal more expensive.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Sending prayers for Jennie. Keep us posted, Kaye.


Thank you, I will.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sorry I have been MIA. Have been sleeping alot. Have caught the cold and it us knocking me right out.
> 
> Will check in later. Gage is at the neighbors til 930pm and it is 815. Enjoying the quiet time. No school tomorrow so it will be a long weekend.


I hope you feel better soon, sleep is natures best medicine so it's good you've been sleeping.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> DBIL is having a biopsy on Monday for a spot on his lung. At this time they are not overly concerned, but want to know something definitely. I'm going on Sunday so I can get the boys up, fed, and off to school. At this time, I'll come home on Monday. Fur babies get to go to Camp Bow Wow. DD just cannot keep my 3 especially with the problems Daisy is having. Her hind legs are basically useless. She has taken a few steps, or so DD says, but they are really having to do a lot for her. When they first got the diagnosis, they fed her prime rib. We aren't sure how long it will be, but the doctor said they would know when it is time to put her down. We are both trying to work through the fact that we may have some tough decisions to make in the near future.


I hope that it's not anything that needs worried about or needing treatment. 
I am so sorry that you are going to have to make some decisions on Daisy, that's so hard.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Awesome on getting the potatoes! Have fun canning and baking for future edible delight!
> 
> Sorry to hear Marla has to have rotator cuff surgery; seems quite a number here are having that issue. Best to get it taken care of while still fixable. Sorry to hear Jennie is having to have biopsy done. Will pray that all turns out negative for the virus and she can have a safe pregnancy.


Thank you, should be interesting, wonder how Tami's potato canning went. 
I had a feeling that she'd need it, and it's good to get it done and over with now. 
I sure hope that all is well with Jennie and the baby, so scary.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Did not realize I could search a yarn on ravelry! Thanks and appreciate the knowledge I've now gained!


 :sm02: I use Ravelry for so many things, it's wonderful. You are most welcome. 
I have also used it to buy yarn for projects that I've not got enough of a discontinued yarn or color, it's great.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cool supplies!


I thought so too, there were some others also.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Bonnie this was out my back window this morning. Very winter wonderland .â


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We've got no snow...just the cold.

Bonnie, love the quilt. 

Melody, take care of yourself.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Bonnie this was out my back window this morning. Very winter wonderland .â


Wow stunning scene! We don't have snow here in Auckland , so it looks amazing to me!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We studied Chaucer & Shakespere in high school & I guess I'm just not "cultured" enough as I hated them


Lol, it's not for everybody. I think you are cultured just fine.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Thank you to the ladies who put the news for us to follow when life gets to rushed to keep up ❤
I have been busy crocheting hats and looking after our little foster baby ( who is almost walking now Bonnie)
I have been enjoying pictures of holidays and crafts, praying for those who have been unwell or family members. Fur babies to.
I have been busy also between doctor appointments and cancer appointments . Having problems with joint pain but the way I look at it is I'm a survivor (Thank You Jesus!!!) some don't have this chance. Thank you for all the lovely Christmas cards and gifts ! Had to watch my daughters didn't take them for a ride to their homes lol. I know my cards were a little late as I waited for my hubby to take me to town. Having my knees almost let me down a couple of times made me chicken out going alone. Praying things will get better for everyone in 2017


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Prayers for Marla's shoulder. I think I'll keep my arms by my side so I don't join the club! I've been having some knee issues. I had knee replacement on my left knee about 6 years ago. Not really good with dates, but I'm hoping this is just a strain. I tripped over Bailey and landed hard on my right leg. Just taking ibuprofen and hope that will work. Much better, but I've really been resting it. I really need to start some walking to see what it will do. It has to be healed by my trip in May!


Thank you. 
Ooh, that's not good, hopefully it's just bruised, Marla walked past her recliner when her old crested was still alive, he jumped to the back of it at that moment and the footrest popped out and gave her a hairline fracture of the femur.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm sure it will be fine. My friend was. Soaking the fruit for her Christmas cake, she said she started tasting it & kept munching away since it was so good, after eating quite a bit she realized she was tipsy????????


LOL!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> This is my basic recipe for Rumtopf.
> A large Kilner jar at least 2 litres capacity, a selection of fruits, e.g. Pears, apricots, plums, cherries, blueberries, blackberries, raspberries,
> Nectarines, peaches.
> Cut fruits into chunks and remove pips or stones.
> ...


Ooh, bookmarked that for future use.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Fan said:


> Wow stunning scene! We don't have snow here in Auckland , so it looks amazing to me!


The new snow after a melt is so beautiful when it sticks to the trees. This was new over night as we had grass areas yesterday from a few melt days of warm weather and rain. Snowing crazy tonight .


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Everything was so pretty here today
> 
> I also got pictures of the quilt tops we put together yesterday


Those are great.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Bonnie, if you truly want to have a stone counter, I'd suggest you go with the quartz. From my research, I'd go with the quartz because it holds up better, doesn't allow stains to penetrate like granite. It also holds its surface smoothness better, does not require the special daily care to keep up appearance of the surface, nor does it require the frequent re-surfacing professionally as granite does. These are just a few of the positives about quartz that I've discovered in my searches.
> 
> I'd expect the granite to be a good deal more expensive.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Marla's quartz is nice and durable, depending on the quartz chosen or the granite, quartz can be more expensive, but it depends. Quartz is definitely less maintenance. 
David wants granite when we do our counters, but he used to install counter tops and back splashes for a living so is extremely picky, also wants a more expensive one, oh well, it's the only say he gets in the kitchen but he also gets to do the maintenance twice a year. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Thank you to the ladies who put the news for us to follow when life gets to rushed to keep up ❤
> I have been busy crocheting hats and looking after our little foster baby ( who is almost walking now Bonnie)
> I have been enjoying pictures of holidays and crafts, praying for those who have been unwell or family members. Fur babies to.
> I have been busy also between doctor appointments and cancer appointments . Having problems with joint pain but the way I look at it is I'm a survivor (Thank You Jesus!!!) some don't have this chance. Thank you for all the lovely Christmas cards and gifts ! Had to watch my daughters didn't take them for a ride to their homes lol. I know my cards were a little late as I waited for my hubby to take me to town. Having my knees almost let me down a couple of times made me chicken out going alone. Praying things will get better for everyone in 2017


They seem to grow up so fast. Glad you are doing well, sorry your knees are letting you down.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, bookmarked that for future use.


Be warned it has clothes removal capability lol! ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Be warned it has clothes removal capability lol! ????


 :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm going to sign off, I told Marla that I'd go with her to Scottsbluff tomorrow morning for her appointment for her C-Pap machine, going to do that, make a quick stop at Walmart then drop the papers off at H&R Block since David signed them tonight, then home. 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

12:05 am. I proceeded to fall asleep on the couch after I posted earlier. Woke up about 11:20 and took out the dog. Got Gage off the games and into bed. Now I am going to. 

Ttyt.????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Joy, that is wonderful news! It sounds like the doctors know what they are doing. Prayers will continue.


Wonderful news indeed.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, healing energy sent for Jennie.
Pammie, praying for good news for BIL. Sad when our fur babies age.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, I am so ditsy. I know I hate seaming. Why did I not realize pattern for pink hats meant two seams. Grr. Next hat I will just CO 90 sts do 4.5 " rib and 9 " stockinette and 2 needle bindoff!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, very nice quilt tops!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bubba Love, I'm glad you see your yard as winter wonderland. It is, indeed, pretty. However my mind immediately goes to" start the car we're headed somewhere warm sunny and beach."


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bubba Love, so glad you are a survivor, love that you have the compassion to parent foster baby.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> I had a call from DGM today while at work. She shared that the mass at the back of the babe's head was filled with fluid and the team at Cleveland Clinic do not believe that there were brain cells in the fluid and that she did not need that area at all for survival. The sac on her back was removed and there was no sign of vertebrae or spinal cord contained in it. She should be able to come home in about 8 weeks. There may be a situation with ''water on the brain'' at some point in the future but stents are available to handle its removal from the brain and the body. Grandma says she ''is beautiful and a blessing from God''. And again, she thanks everyone for all the prayers for the wee one.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Great news Joy hope all goes well for the baby


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Bonnie, if you truly want to have a stone counter, I'd suggest you go with the quartz. From my research, I'd go with the quartz because it holds up better, doesn't allow stains to penetrate like granite. It also holds its surface smoothness better, does not require the special daily care to keep up appearance of the surface, nor does it require the frequent re-surfacing professionally as granite does. These are just a few of the positives about quartz that I've discovered in my searches.
> 
> I'd expect the granite to be a good deal more expensive.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Actually here not a lot of difference in the price of all 3, I was surprised but I agree with you, I think quartz is best.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Bonnie this was out my back window this morning. Very winter wonderland .â


Hi, Jackie, looks deeper than we have here. Do you get lake effect snowfall at your place? I know you aren't too far from Georgian Bay


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Thank you to the ladies who put the news for us to follow when life gets to rushed to keep up ❤
> I have been busy crocheting hats and looking after our little foster baby ( who is almost walking now Bonnie)
> I have been enjoying pictures of holidays and crafts, praying for those who have been unwell or family members. Fur babies to.
> I have been busy also between doctor appointments and cancer appointments . Having problems with joint pain but the way I look at it is I'm a survivor (Thank You Jesus!!!) some don't have this chance. Thank you for all the lovely Christmas cards and gifts ! Had to watch my daughters didn't take them for a ride to their homes lol. I know my cards were a little late as I waited for my hubby to take me to town. Having my knees almost let me down a couple of times made me chicken out going alone. Praying things will get better for everyone in 2017


Wow! Hard to believe the little one is almost walking, he was so tiny when I saw him.
Hope you get some treatment for the sore joints


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Bubba Love, I'm glad you see your yard as winter wonderland. It is, indeed, pretty. However my mind immediately goes to" start the car we're headed somewhere warm sunny and beach."


In the summer I'm only 15 minutes to the beach . Beautiful sand beach Sauble Beach Ontario


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla's quartz is nice and durable, depending on the quartz chosen or the granite, quartz can be more expensive, but it depends. Quartz is definitely less maintenance.
> David wants granite when we do our counters, but he used to install counter tops and back splashes for a living so is extremely picky, also wants a more expensive one, oh well, it's the only say he gets in the kitchen but he also gets to do the maintenance twice a year. lol


My DS put in granite, that's the first I had heard it needed sealingtwice a year, I don't want any extra jobs.
I was also told unless I buy white corian, if there are scratches they will show, sort of defeats the advantage there IMO, I thought it would be coloured the full thickness as they say you can sand away scratches???? I think counter tops now cost what we paid for counters & cupboards when we built the house????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Be warned it has clothes removal capability lol! ????


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bubba Love, I'm glad you see your yard as winter wonderland. It is, indeed, pretty. However my mind immediately goes to" start the car we're headed somewhere warm sunny and beach."


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> In the summer I'm only 15 minutes to the beach . Beautiful sand beach Sauble Beach Ontario


How did you manage to push that stroller in the sand?

My cousin that you met last spring had surgery for cancer yesterday, I'm hoping it hadn't spread but she's been getting the run around for 6 months so I'm worried. I messaged her sisters but neither have got back to me about how things went. She had to go all the way to London for the surgery


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

We do get lake effect snow this is not as much as we had before our melt . The banks going out our driveway were above my daughters van! You had to creep out watching for cars along the highway. Yes Bonnie the little man is growing took two steps today without holding on. He will be leaving us probably in the next two to three weeks. I'm sure going to miss this happy little man! 
The joint pain I'm thinking is from the cancer drug that I'm on , so we will see what this means at next cancer appointment. They say no pain no gain ? So I'm hopeing I'm gaining in the cure ????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I had friends who were French Canadian and they ran a Marina. They had lots of other nationalities come to fish and they always spoke in their own language. She was so irritated one day that she told them they were in Canada and should speak the language of the country. I don't know how that worked out.


When I visit the nearest town to me , there are so many people from other countries there now that you hear many many different languages. To sign in in my husbands doctors the touch screen has about 10 different languages on it and the waiting room had 2 interpreter s waiting to go in with patients


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I better get off here & to bed, I have to pick up GD from other grandparents at 9:30 so no lazing about


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Everything was so pretty here today
> 
> I also got pictures of the quilt tops we put together yesterday


They are beautiful Bonnie and you are right your garden does look very pretty , I do miss the snow


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> How did you manage to push that stroller in the sand?
> 
> My cousin that you met last spring had surgery for cancer yesterday, I'm hoping it hadn't spread but she's been getting the run around for 6 months so I'm worried. I messaged her sisters but neither have got back to me about how things went. She had to go all the way to London for the surgery


Keith pushed the stroller ???? Let me know how she does I will be praying for her .
Need to go to bed as it is all most one o'clock ! Ttylt


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> When I moved to Texas a couple co-workers were speaking spanish and at that time I spoke it pretty well and joined in so that they realized I understood them, boy were they surprised to realize that this Alaskan white girl understood them, that was the last time that happened.
> It's amazing how quickly things turn around when you either switch languages to one they don't understand or join them in the one that they don't think you understand.


The first time my younger brother and his new wife came to visit was interesting , they stayed with my oldest sister who could not speak swedish , I was sat in the living room with them listening in on her having words with my brother and laughed when she said something quite amusing , she was so embarrassed when she realised I understood every word she had said


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Not yet, she has to get the MRI first.


Hope everything goes well for Marla , Kaye


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Bonnie this was out my back window this morning. Very winter wonderland .â


Hello jackie and your back garden looks wonderful too


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bubba Love, glad you get a beach in summer. I have a beach all year, unfortunately it hasn't had an ocean for eons., just desert. Oh well grew up on Long Island, NY and my mom took us to Jones Beach Mon-Fri.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that stuff burns the whole way down. --- sam



Fan said:


> Oh yum! I'm not a fan of straight whiskey, but Drambuie is a whole different delicious situation.!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ah so. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> The twins are just a few months old so the great nephew will love having everyone cooing over him and his twin sister.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is excellent news. do you think she will have any disabilities from this? --- sam



jheiens said:


> I had a call from DGM today while at work. She shared that the mass at the back of the babe's head was filled with fluid and the team at Cleveland Clinic do not believe that there were brain cells in the fluid and that she did not need that area at all for survival. The sac on her back was removed and there was no sign of vertebrae or spinal cord contained in it. She should be able to come home in about 8 weeks. There may be a situation with ''water on the brain'' at some point in the future but stents are available to handle its removal from the brain and the body. Grandma says she ''is beautiful and a blessing from God''. And again, she thanks everyone for all the prayers for the wee one.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm using my new keyboard. and no - it is not a wireless. i would use a wireless if i could get it with a split keyboard but they don't make them that way. this kepboard is so comfortable to use - has great wrist support. nothing moves but my fingers. and it's big enough that my hand does not feel cramped like it does when i have to use a portable. --- sam



budasha said:


> Too bad your keyboard bit the dust and thank goodness for Heidi. Is it a wireless keyboard? If so, there are usually instructions on how to install. But, what are you using now?
> 
> I hope Max feels better soon.


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Current progress on the Reyna shawl


Very pretty and love the colors!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

liz - thanks for bringing that to my attention - that should be 1/2 cup - below is the corrected recipe. --- sam

Pecan Pinwheel Cookies

These cookies started with a basic Butter Cookie Dough that could create a variety of cookies.

Makes 5-6 dozen cookies.

Ingredients:

3/4 sticks of unsalted butter, softened
3/4 cup granulated sugar
1/4 tsp. salt
1-1/2 tsp. vanilla extract
1 large egg
2 cups all-purpose flour
3 tablespoons soft butter
3/4 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup chopped pecans
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon

Method:

1. In large bowl, beat butter, sugar, salt and vanilla until smooth but not fluffy.

2. Beat in egg.

3. Add flour and mix until incorporated, using hands if needed.

4. Chill dough for one hour.

5. On floured parchment, roll half the dough into a rough rectangle about 10 x 8 inches.

6. Repeat with remaining half of dough.

7. Slide rectangles on parchment to baking sheet.

8. Refrigerate for 20 minutes.9

9. Meanwhile mix 3 tablespoons soft butter, 12 cup chopped pecans, and 1/2 tsp. cinnamon in small bowl.

10. Spread half of this mixture over one of the rectangles of refrigerated dough and distribute well.

11. With long side facing you, use parchment paper to help you roll into log.

12. Repeat for the second rectangle adding the rest of the filling.

13. Chill until firm.

14. Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

15. Cut logs into 1/4 inch slices.

16. Place on parchment-lined baking sheets.

17. Bake until lightly browned, 12-17 minutes.

18. Let cool on wire racks.

NOTE: You can freeze one of the logs for future use if you don't need this many cookies at once. Just wrap them in parchment and put the log into a freezer safe zip lock bag until ready to bake.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/01/pecan-pinwheel-cookies.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29


budasha said:


> Pecan cookies - is it really 12 cups of pecans? Makes this a very expensive cookie but it sounds so good.


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Fan said:


> Teddy bear cross stitch picture I made in 06, for my cousin Doug and wife Nicola, baby boy Cody.
> It was quite challenging but results were very cute. The bees and dragonflies on posts are little buttons.


So cute and I know how time consuming that was. I finally gave up on counted cross stitch when my eyes got bad!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought it was an interesting pattern. i suppose you could use four colors you were going to use throughout the afghan. --- sam



budasha said:


> I just got block 2 for the Knitterati. Since it calls for 4 colours, I'll have to make a decision on what colours I will use.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hopefully tomorrow - if not it should be monday. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I'm officially addicted to making hats, Sam! In fact I'm working on rib for four more right now...! Of course you know we're here if you get stuck.
> 
> Glad you like the new keyboard.
> 
> Hope Max improves quickly. When do you expect to hear results of the tests?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think positive melody - gage is going to be a good boy for all four days. you have my permission to smack him good if he doesn't - tell him that is from his midwestern uncle. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Sorry I have been MIA. Have been sleeping alot. Have caught the cold and it us knocking me right out.
> 
> Will check in later. Gage is at the neighbors til 930pm and it is 815. Enjoying the quiet time. No school tomorrow so it will be a long weekend.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did i miss something here - what kind of virus? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Awesome on getting the potatoes! Have fun canning and baking for future edible delight!
> 
> Sorry to hear Marla has to have rotator cuff surgery; seems quite a number here are having that issue. Best to get it taken care of while still fixable. Sorry to hear Jennie is having to have biopsy done. Will pray that all turns out negative for the virus and she can have a safe pregnancy.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> that stuff burns the whole way down. --- sam


Straight whiskey is very harsh to drink, but a little drambuie I can cope with. Need the heartburn pills handy though!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you don't need to be cultured to enjoy chaucer and shakespear - just interested - and it is definitely not for everyone. i enjoy them but there are certainly things i would rather read first. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> We studied Chaucer & Shakespere in high school & I guess I'm just not "cultured" enough as I hated them


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

black is so overpowering - i'm thinking spring colors margaret. --- sam



darowil said:


> Just got the second pattern and it uses about three colours so could use black as the background colour.


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Started watching Doc Martin series on netflix so I'm off to finish up the episode playing as I was finishing up the shawl and then to bed. TTYL


Your shawl turned out really nice and I love thedoc Martin series too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the quilt tops are beautiful bonnie - they will definitely be loved by whomever gets them. your outdoors looks lovely - cold but lovely. is this fresh snow? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Everything was so pretty here today
> 
> I also got pictures of the quilt tops we put together yesterday


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think the quartz would be the best choice also. little upkeep and it look great all the time. i would think there would be quite a difference in price. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Bonnie, if you truly want to have a stone counter, I'd suggest you go with the quartz. From my research, I'd go with the quartz because it holds up better, doesn't allow stains to penetrate like granite. It also holds its surface smoothness better, does not require the special daily care to keep up appearance of the surface, nor does it require the frequent re-surfacing professionally as granite does. These are just a few of the positives about quartz that I've discovered in my searches.
> 
> I'd expect the granite to be a good deal more expensive.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why did i think it was you kaye that was canning potatoes. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, should be interesting, wonder how Tami's potato canning went.
> I had a feeling that she'd need it, and it's good to get it done and over with now.
> I sure hope that all is well with Jennie and the baby, so scary.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is beautiful bubba love - good to hear from you - how have you been. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> Bonnie this was out my back window this morning. Very winter wonderland .â


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was thinking - i bet chaucer and shakespear did not know how to quilt. or knit for that matter. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Lol, it's not for everybody. I think you are cultured just fine.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like you have been busy - tons of healing energy zooming to you to surround your knees in warm healing energy. we too are so glad you are a survivor. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> Thank you to the ladies who put the news for us to follow when life gets to rushed to keep up ❤
> I have been busy crocheting hats and looking after our little foster baby ( who is almost walking now Bonnie)
> I have been enjoying pictures of holidays and crafts, praying for those who have been unwell or family members. Fur babies to.
> I have been busy also between doctor appointments and cancer appointments . Having problems with joint pain but the way I look at it is I'm a survivor (Thank You Jesus!!!) some don't have this chance. Thank you for all the lovely Christmas cards and gifts ! Had to watch my daughters didn't take them for a ride to their homes lol. I know my cards were a little late as I waited for my hubby to take me to town. Having my knees almost let me down a couple of times made me chicken out going alone. Praying things will get better for everyone in 2017


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good brisk sea air - that should make him grow faster - him/her - i forgot. --- sam

just saw i was right - a little boy. it would be hard to hand him over to someone else - does this mean that he is getting adopted? --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> In the summer I'm only 15 minutes to the beach . Beautiful sand beach Sauble Beach Ontario


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Great news, prayers for a speedy recovery for this baby, and for all caring for her.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Kate has an accent???? LOL!


Told you before, it's all you 'furreners' that have accents, not me!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> When I went abroad on holiday when I was 18, my friend and I met up with 2 Dutch boys one night who both spoke very good english, but now and again would make remarks to each other in Dutch. We weren't happy about this so started speaking to each other in very fast, broad Glaswegian which they could not make head nor tail of - I think they thought we were speaking gaelic!


That is great :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> I had a call from DGM today while at work. She shared that the mass at the back of the babe's head was filled with fluid and the team at Cleveland Clinic do not believe that there were brain cells in the fluid and that she did not need that area at all for survival. The sac on her back was removed and there was no sign of vertebrae or spinal cord contained in it. She should be able to come home in about 8 weeks. There may be a situation with ''water on the brain'' at some point in the future but stents are available to handle its removal from the brain and the body. Grandma says she ''is beautiful and a blessing from God''. And again, she thanks everyone for all the prayers for the wee one.
> 
> Ohio Joy


That is good news. Some optimism at last.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> DBIL is having a biopsy on Monday for a spot on his lung. At this time they are not overly concerned, but want to know something definitely. I'm going on Sunday so I can get the boys up, fed, and off to school. At this time, I'll come home on Monday. Fur babies get to go to Camp Bow Wow. DD just cannot keep my 3 especially with the problems Daisy is having. Her hind legs are basically useless. She has taken a few steps, or so DD says, but they are really having to do a lot for her. When they first got the diagnosis, they fed her prime rib. We aren't sure how long it will be, but the doctor said they would know when it is time to put her down. We are both trying to work through the fact that we may have some tough decisions to make in the near future.


Sending healing thoughts for DBIL. Tough times for you with both human and animal illness.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> A couple of years ago I was looking at doing something with some apricots, to preserve them in alcohol. I found a bottle of drambuie in the cupboard and used it to preserve the apricots, with sugar and cinnamon. Once matured 6-12 months I puréed it into a thick sauce and it's divine!


That does sound divine!! How long do you think it would keep? Always assuming there would be any left to keep. :sm16: :sm16: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Everything was so pretty here today
> 
> I also got pictures of the quilt tops we put together yesterday


Lovely pictures - both the snow and the quilts. What a lot of work you have put in.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Saw the doctor, will be having surgery mid March. Will have to see when he gets in how much will be involved. The MRI showed the tear at 50%. If it is less than 50, they will just shave off the bone spur that's rubbing on it, if it is over 50, then they basically complete the tear and resew the tendon to the bone. So, praying for less than 50, as the recovery will be much easier.


Good luck with the surgery, I hope it is the less than 50.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> Bonnie this was out my back window this morning. Very winter wonderland .â


Winter Wonderland indeed. Beautiful!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> We do get lake effect snow this is not as much as we had before our melt . The banks going out our driveway were above my daughters van! You had to creep out watching for cars along the highway. Yes Bonnie the little man is growing took two steps today without holding on. He will be leaving us probably in the next two to three weeks. I'm sure going to miss this happy little man!
> The joint pain I'm thinking is from the cancer drug that I'm on , so we will see what this means at next cancer appointment. They say no pain no gain ? So I'm hopeing I'm gaining in the cure ????????


It must be heartbreaking to part with a baby after having him for so long, even though you know all along that this day will come. Are you allowed to keep in touch after they leave?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Told you before, it's all you 'furreners' that have accents, not me!


I agree Kate, :sm01:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jheiens said:


> I had a call from DGM today while at work. She shared that the mass at the back of the babe's head was filled with fluid and the team at Cleveland Clinic do not believe that there were brain cells in the fluid and that she did not need that area at all for survival. The sac on her back was removed and there was no sign of vertebrae or spinal cord contained in it. She should be able to come home in about 8 weeks. There may be a situation with ''water on the brain'' at some point in the future but stents are available to handle its removal from the brain and the body. Grandma says she ''is beautiful and a blessing from God''. And again, she thanks everyone for all the prayers for the wee one.
> 
> Ohio Joy


That is better news. Prayers continuing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Lovely pictures - both the snow and the quilts. What a lot of work you have put in.


What is it like down south Angela here it's white everywhere but not snow just thick frost very chilly


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> It must be heartbreaking to part with a baby after having him for so long, even though you know all along that this day will come. Are you allowed to keep in touch after they leave?


I think so too it takes a very strong person/ couple to foster children , I have a friend who fosters mainly teenagers and boy have they got some attitude


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> This is my basic recipe for Rumtopf.
> A large Kilner jar at least 2 litres capacity, a selection of fruits, e.g. Pears, apricots, plums, cherries, blueberries, blackberries, raspberries,
> Nectarines, peaches.
> Cut fruits into chunks and remove pips or stones.
> ...


Sounds wonderful. I've done small batches of coffee liquor and apricots with amaretto, but this seems large scale. I have to do my conversions.
I think I would use our quart jars, but since it doesn't need to be pressure cooked or hot bathed, maybe a large pickle jar would work?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Got a text from Jennie last night, she was to go in to the doctor today for a biopsy, HPV virus and they want to make sure there's no cancer, I pray there's not, and with the baby, they'd have to wait for her to give birth before treatment.
> Marla had her doctors appointment today, tore the rotator cuff, and everything that she could, so it's going to be surgery for her, doctor said they won't even send her to physical therapy, oh well at least with the sleep study, she's already met her deductible.
> Joy, I wish you were closer, Land of Goshen, our local thrift store was gifted 6 tons of potatoes from a farmer, the buyer said they were not red enough/too brown so the farmer donated them. I'm going to be canning potatoes this weekend, I have two boxes, if they (I'm sure they will)have extras this evening or tomorrow morning, I'll go get another box. I pulled out the Ball Book so I know what I'm getting into with canning them, and it'll be the first try on the pressure canner that we bought in the fall. I think I'll be making some Leek and potato pie and freezing into individual servings also.


Fingers crossed that there is no cancer from her virus.. re Jennie and that she will be just fine.

Will they do Marla's surgery pretty soon. Poor thing, it must be very painful.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Everything was so pretty here today
> 
> I also got pictures of the quilt tops we put together yesterday


Lovely. I'm beginning to wish for snow; I'm so tired of the gray muddy weather.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you soak fresh or dried fruits? I've never made this


We may have to change our group name as we all head out to try this. I can see it as a potent start to summer sangria.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> apple juice is not good for keyboards. i just found that out today. i knew you shouldn't pour water on it but no one said anything about apple juice. so $50 later for a new ergonomic split keyboard i am finally back in business. bless heidi - she made a special trip in for it. plus a new mouse pad. it says office max on it - free advertisement.. i guess i should plan on putting liquids elsewhere within easy reach.
> 
> i'm waiting on my NORO Kureyon yarn - got my needle today - so i can start on the felted bag i want to make. it will be my first time felting. i also got dpn in a size 8 - i have a pattern and yarn for a knit hat that calls for a size 8. i've been wanting to knit a hat - sorlenna makes it sound easy so i am hoping she is right. we will see.
> 
> ...


Oh dear, no you really shouldnt give apple juice to the keyboard Sam. That was nice of Heidi to go and get you a new one straight away. Poor Max, but as you say it was a very major surgery so hoping he comes good.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> When I went abroad on holiday when I was 18, my friend and I met up with 2 Dutch boys one night who both spoke very good english, but now and again would make remarks to each other in Dutch. We weren't happy about this so started speaking to each other in very fast, broad Glaswegian which they could not make head nor tail of - I think they thought we were speaking gaelic!


 :sm24: Good for you! :sm11:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> lol! Too funny, I bet they were super surprised.


Especially when what they were talking about was how easy they thought they'd be able get the car for 1/2 the asking price from a "dumb" blonde. They of course didn't know she was finishing her PhD. I can't remember her send off, but it included a comment that sure left them surprised.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm02: I use Ravelry for so many things, it's wonderful. You are most welcome.
> I have also used it to buy yarn for projects that I've not got enough of a discontinued yarn or color, it's great.


It is great...will you work with me on the tutorial?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Thank you to the ladies who put the news for us to follow when life gets to rushed to keep up ❤
> I have been busy crocheting hats and looking after our little foster baby ( who is almost walking now Bonnie)
> I have been enjoying pictures of holidays and crafts, praying for those who have been unwell or family members. Fur babies to.
> I have been busy also between doctor appointments and cancer appointments . Having problems with joint pain but the way I look at it is I'm a survivor (Thank You Jesus!!!) some don't have this chance. Thank you for all the lovely Christmas cards and gifts ! Had to watch my daughters didn't take them for a ride to their homes lol. I know my cards were a little late as I waited for my hubby to take me to town. Having my knees almost let me down a couple of times made me chicken out going alone. Praying things will get better for everyone in 2017


Amen to that.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What is it like down south Angela here it's white everywhere but not snow just thick frost very chilly


Up here the sun is shining although it's very cold.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> I had a call from DGM today while at work. She shared that the mass at the back of the babe's head was filled with fluid and the team at Cleveland Clinic do not believe that there were brain cells in the fluid and that she did not need that area at all for survival. The sac on her back was removed and there was no sign of vertebrae or spinal cord contained in it. She should be able to come home in about 8 weeks. There may be a situation with ''water on the brain'' at some point in the future but stents are available to handle its removal from the brain and the body. Grandma says she ''is beautiful and a blessing from God''. And again, she thanks everyone for all the prayers for the wee one.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Oh wow, that does seem wonderful news. :sm11:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Up here the sun is shining although it's very cold.


Another cloudy day here and colder than it has been, but 25f degrees is sbout normal.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been busy Joy- out and about, but also keeping track of the goings on with the TP! Thanks for noticing!


We have missed you this week, hope your out and abouts have been good ones. :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Everything was so pretty here today
> 
> I also got pictures of the quilt tops we put together yesterday


Lovely quilts Bonnie and that snow in your garden looks beautiful, very pretty. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> Bonnie this was out my back window this morning. Very winter wonderland .â


Gorgeous, but looks really cold. Nice to hear from you. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> In the summer I'm only 15 minutes to the beach . Beautiful sand beach Sauble Beach Ontario


Lucky you! And lovely that you are fostering, so cute.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Page 88 and I need to go to bed before I fall asleep. Night all.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

pammie1234 said:


> DBIL is having a biopsy on Monday for a spot on his lung. At this time they are not overly concerned, but want to know something definitely. I'm going on Sunday so I can get the boys up, fed, and off to school. At this time, I'll come home on Monday. Fur babies get to go to Camp Bow Wow. DD just cannot keep my 3 especially with the problems Daisy is having. Her hind legs are basically useless. She has taken a few steps, or so DD says, but they are really having to do a lot for her. When they first got the diagnosis, they fed her prime rib. We aren't sure how long it will be, but the doctor said they would know when it is time to put her down. We are both trying to work through the fact that we may have some tough decisions to make in the near future.


Prayers for DBIL and all the fur babies.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Everything was so pretty here today
> 
> I also got pictures of the quilt tops we put together yesterday


It is pretty but not easy to get around. The quilt tops are superb :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We have missed you this week, hope your out and abouts have been good ones. :sm24: :sm11:


A visit to Spotlight, and the doctor- all accomplished as hoped- came home with 4 balls of a lovely Australian 4 ply in a chambray blue- probably another cowl! Also busy with a black lace hat that is tough on the eyes.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A visit to Spotlight, and the doctor- all accomplished as hoped- came home with 4 balls of a lovely Australian 4 ply in a chambray blue- probably another cowl! Also busy with a black lace hat that is tough on the eyes.


Hoping all went well with the doctor and perhaps some progress with knowing what is going on with your heart and being able to get your hip fixed. The new yarn sounds lovely. I sure do agree that the black is touch on the eyes. Do you have one of those craft lamps. I find I use one even in the daytime when working with dark yarn. Glad to know you were just busy and not sick. :sm02:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, just saw where you are going to be felting a bag. What fun and the Noro yarns are so beautiful. I tried to shrink some Noro yarn and couldn't get it to shrink or felt, so you might want to knit a small square and try felting it first so you can see. You might have better results than I did. Not sure why it didn't work. There are different Noro types of yarn and don't remember which mine was but I made a hats for DH and DS with it. First one ended up being a hat for me as it was way too big to fit like a man's hat. Can't wait to hear how it goes for you and excited to see the yarn and the bag. I'm interested in felting too and even have the tools for dry felting, which are needles. A few years back I did a needle felted sheep. Posted photos back then but quite a few years back now. I would like to do the wet felted slippers from roving. Have had the roving for about 5 years now and just haven't done it.

Glad Heidi took care of making sure you got a new keyboard. She is really special, but then so are you.

Hoping Max is going to be ok and the results from the vet are that there is no cancer.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bubba Love, great to see posts from you again!!

Julie, thank you for helping out on KTP again.

Bonnie, hope your relative did well with the surgery. Anxious time for all of you I'm sure. Hope you hear good news soon.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> What is it like down south Angela here it's white everywhere but not snow just thick frost very chilly


A bit better today Sonja. We have had over a week of cold frosty weather but no snow. My north facing back garden has been white all that time and today is the first time in ages it's green. Temperatures (allegedly) are to climb slowly over the next few days to something like normal, but of course higher temps mean rain and depressing grey days.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I think so too it takes a very strong person/ couple to foster children , I have a friend who fosters mainly teenagers and boy have they got some attitude


Fostering teenagers must take some very special skills and enormous patience!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Rumtopf lasts forever, believe me, the longer you keep it the better it tastes. I have a jar of the leftover juice which I use to flavour things.
> I've been making it for 30 years, using lots of different combinations of fruits.


Good to know.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm sure it will be fine. My friend was. Soaking the fruit for her Christmas cake, she said she started tasting it & kept munching away since it was so good, after eating quite a bit she realized she was tipsy????????


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> This is my basic recipe for Rumtopf.
> A large Kilner jar at least 2 litres capacity, a selection of fruits, e.g. Pears, apricots, plums, cherries, blueberries, blackberries, raspberries,
> Nectarines, peaches.
> Cut fruits into chunks and remove pips or stones.
> ...


I've never used raspberries or blackberries because I thought they would get soggy. Never thought about using nuts either. I've only used cherries, peaches, pears, plums. Never thought about nectarines or apricots. Will now add those.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Everything was so pretty here today
> 
> I also got pictures of the quilt tops we put together yesterday


The snow does look pretty but I like to view it from afar. :sm09: The quilt is so pretty.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you soak fresh or dried fruits? I've never made this


Fresh fruit is what I used.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Bonnie this was out my back window this morning. Very winter wonderland .â


I remember those days. Just want them to stay a memory!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The quilt tops are beautiful. I imagine it is nice being together with others to assemble the quilt. I would love to have a group like that to go to.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Everything was so pretty here today
> 
> I also got pictures of the quilt tops we put together yesterday


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Be warned it has clothes removal capability lol! ????


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> How did you manage to push that stroller in the sand?
> 
> My cousin that you met last spring had surgery for cancer yesterday, I'm hoping it hadn't spread but she's been getting the run around for 6 months so I'm worried. I messaged her sisters but neither have got back to me about how things went. She had to go all the way to London for the surgery


Hope all went well for your cousin.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm hoping that Rookie is able to organise a Ravelry How To workshop for the KAP! Also hope she is able to post the dates for it soon; talked with Marianne and hopefully we will be able to attend together.



Poledra65 said:


> :sm02: I use Ravelry for so many things, it's wonderful. You are most welcome.
> I have also used it to buy yarn for projects that I've not got enough of a discontinued yarn or color, it's great.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> When I visit the nearest town to me , there are so many people from other countries there now that you hear many many different languages. To sign in in my husbands doctors the touch screen has about 10 different languages on it and the waiting room had 2 interpreter s waiting to go in with patients


One of my hospitals was the same. The languages were all listed on a sign and if the one needed wasn't there, you would have to ask for assistance.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> liz - thanks for bringing that to my attention - that should be 1/2 cup - below is the corrected recipe. --- sam
> 
> Pecan Pinwheel Cookies
> 
> ...


Thanks Sam. This is one I'll keep for the future.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ditto


Poledra65 said:


> They seem to grow up so fast. Glad you are doing well, sorry your knees are letting you down.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought it was an interesting pattern. i suppose you could use four colors you were going to use throughout the afghan. --- sam


It's certainly different. It will be interesting to see what the others are.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Straight whiskey is very harsh to drink, but a little drambuie I can cope with. Need the heartburn pills handy though!


After my attack of pancreatitis, I'm afraid to have a sip of anything.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Sassafras* What pattern are you using? The one I did is in the round and no seams except when closing the top. I cast on 80 +1 extra for joining in the round, knit 2 inches (or whatever you wanted) and then stockinette until 8 1/2 - 9 inches. Did a traditional bind off then turned inside out and seamed the top together.



sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, I am so ditsy. I know I hate seaming. Why did I not realize pattern for pink hats meant two seams. Grr. Next hat I will just CO 90 sts do 4.5 " rib and 9 " stockinette and 2 needle bindoff!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

HPV virus Sam.


thewren said:


> did i miss something here - what kind of virus? --- sam


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We may have to change our group name as we all head out to try this. I can see it as a potent start to summer sangria.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A visit to Spotlight, and the doctor- all accomplished as hoped- came home with 4 balls of a lovely Australian 4 ply in a chambray blue- probably another cowl! Also busy with a black lace hat that is tough on the eyes.


I can imagine that working with black is difficult. I'm having a tough time with a dark purple.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I've been reading pattern 2 for the Knitterati afghan and see that they recommend carrying all the yarns loosely over the back. I just saw something on the net about carrying yarns and for the life of me, I can't remember what it was. Will have to do a search. I think carrying all those yarns across the back will make it look quite sloppy.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

945 am and I am up. Have been for a while. 
Hate being sick????????

Sam I will definately keep that Midwestern uncle smack in mind????

Jackie glad to see you posting. It has been at least 20 yrs or so since I have been to Sauble beach. Great memories though.☺☺

I have to take the dog out. 

Hoping to do the face on the monster pants today. Will post later after finished. 

Check in later.????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> the quilt tops are beautiful bonnie - they will definitely be loved by whomever gets them. your outdoors looks lovely - cold but lovely. is this fresh snow? --- sam


Some fresh snow, maybe 4-5 inches, but everything's coated with hoar frost


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Told you before, it's all you 'furreners' that have accents, not me!


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> We do get lake effect snow this is not as much as we had before our melt . The banks going out our driveway were above my daughters van! You had to creep out watching for cars along the highway. Yes Bonnie the little man is growing took two steps today without holding on. He will be leaving us probably in the next two to three weeks. I'm sure going to miss this happy little man!
> The joint pain I'm thinking is from the cancer drug that I'm on , so we will see what this means at next cancer appointment. They say no pain no gain ? So I'm hopeing I'm gaining in the cure ????????


I can't imagine having to give up the little one, you will be heartbroken. Will he be going back to his mom or for adoption? He will certainly never find a better home than with you.

I hope they can sort out your joint problem, one of my classmates had lymphoma & the treatment really wrecked his joints, he had 2 hips, 2 kness & I think both shoulders replaced after but is doing well now,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think so too it takes a very strong person/ couple to foster children , I have a friend who fosters mainly teenagers and boy have they got some attitude


I can't imagine fostering teenagers, bad enough to put up with the attitude of your own teenagers without all the baggage that comes with ones who have been through upheaval. 
Those who are foster parents deserve a medal, the little ones would be so hard to give back & the older ones could be such a challenge.

Jackie, you are definitely a special person to do this.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Lovely. I'm beginning to wish for snow; I'm so tired of the gray muddy weather.


I hate the grey muddy weather, at least the snow makes things look clean.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> One of my hospitals was the same. The languages were all listed on a sign and if the one needed wasn't there, you would have to ask for assistance.


Pretty much only English here now, used to be family would have to go in with some of the old people who spoke only German, Ukrainian or Cree. Over the years most of the Lab & Xray staff learned a few words of Cree to get people to hold still, take a breath & make a fist. I've often pantomimed making a fist to take blood & often wondered if I would some day get hit????

We also learned several Cree swear words????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> One of my hospitals was the same. The languages were all listed on a sign and if the one needed wasn't there, you would have to ask for assistance.


It's the same with some schools here too , one school had a class of 32 children starting school and only 2 spoke English,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's the same with some schools here too , one school had a class of 32 children starting school and only 2 spoke English,


& how does the poor teacher deal wth that?????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well must get moving, talk later


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Everything was so pretty here today
> 
> I also got pictures of the quilt tops we put together yesterday


Very pretty. A winter wonderland.

The quilt top is wonderful!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, good one! I've been saying that to people every time they laugh when I say cawfee!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We have missed you this week, hope your out and abouts have been good ones. :sm24: :sm11:


Cathy, thank you, I've been speed reading and missed Julie's post.
Julie, so glad you are well.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Sassafras* What pattern are you using? The one I did is in the round and no seams except when closing the top. I cast on 80 +1 extra for joining in the round, knit 2 inches (or whatever you wanted) and then stockinette until 8 1/2 - 9 inches. Did a traditional bind off then turned inside out and seamed the top together.


Thank you. Pattern I got called Pu*** Hat. Calls for knitting rib for 4 1/4", st. st. 9", rib 4 1/4". I'd much rather do in round. Quicker, easier.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> & how does the poor teacher deal wth that?????


With great difficulty I would think


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm hoping that Rookie is able to organise a Ravelry How To workshop for the KAP! Also hope she is able to post the dates for it soon; talked with Marianne and hopefully we will be able to attend together.


Thanks for reminding me Gwen, Brock was supposed to get back to me on the dates. I'll call him again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hoping all went well with the doctor and perhaps some progress with knowing what is going on with your heart and being able to get your hip fixed. The new yarn sounds lovely. I sure do agree that the black is touch on the eyes. Do you have one of those craft lamps. I find I use one even in the daytime when working with dark yarn. Glad to know you were just busy and not sick. :sm02:


Thanks!
The doctor is working on why I am getting so tired. It's the lung function test I am waiting to hear about. Yes I have a pedestal work lamp- just paid $26 for a new bulb - definitely need it in daytime with black.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I can imagine that working with black is difficult. I'm having a tough time with a dark purple.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Cathy, thank you, I've been speed reading and missed Julie's post.
> Julie, so glad you are well.


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sat on the bed with 2 knitting projects and bits and bobs around me ,  mishka is now staring at me , she knows she is not allowed on my bed and usually just lays on the floor next to me but sometimes she will try to give me her best stare and tail waggle to see if it works .


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

angelam said:


> It must be heartbreaking to part with a baby after having him for so long, even though you know all along that this day will come. Are you allowed to keep in touch after they leave?


We always say we would like to keep in touch it's up to the child's family if they go back home or adopted parents.
This little one is going back to Mom.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> Sat on the bed with 2 knitting projects and bits and bobs around me , mishka is now staring at me , she knows she is not allowed on my bed and usually just lays on the floor next to me but sometimes she will try to give me her best stare and tail waggle to see if it works .


Lol, they always try, don't they?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's the same with some schools here too , one school had a class of 32 children starting school and only 2 spoke English,


That must have been a nightmare!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sat on the bed with 2 knitting projects and bits and bobs around me , mishka is now staring at me , she knows she is not allowed on my bed and usually just lays on the floor next to me but sometimes she will try to give me her best stare and tail waggle to see if it works .


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just got this from mjs- sort of a hollow laugh-

An old man and woman were married for many years. Whenever there was a confrontation, yelling could be heard deep into the night. The old man would shout,
"WHEN I DIE, I WILL DIG MY WAY UP AND OUT OF THE GRAVE AND COME BACK AND HAUNT YOU FOR THE REST OF YOUR LIFE!"
Neighbors feared him. The old man liked the fact that he was feared.
To everyone's relief, he died of a heart attack when he was 98. His wife had a closed casket at the funeral.
After the burial, her neighbors, concerned for her safety, asked "Aren't you afraid that he may indeed be able to dig his way out of the grave and haunt you for the rest of your life?"
THE WIFE SAID, "LET HIM DIG.
I had him buried upside down, and I know he won't ask for directions"


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Another from mjs:- I first encountered this one back in 1981

Thought I would share this recipe for Elephant Stew. I guess I will find out who has a sense of humor.
ELEPHANT STEW
1 elephant
2 rabbits
Seasoned brown gravy

Cut elephant into bite size pieces. This should take about 2 weeks. Cover with brown gravy and cook over a kerosene fire for about 4 weeks at 350 degrees. This will serve about 3000 people. If more are expected, add two rabbits. Do this only if necessary . . . as most people do not like hare in their stew.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds wonderful. I've done small batches of coffee liquor and apricots with amaretto, but this seems large scale. I have to do my conversions.
> I think I would use our quart jars, but since it doesn't need to be pressure cooked or hot bathed, maybe a large pickle jar would work?


You can use whatever big enough jars you have. I think there's something called a Kilner jar you northern folks use for preserving. Mine is a big one with a glass and rubber seal with a wire to clip it down. At the end of 12 months I decant it into small jars for gift giving.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto! I truly admire you and your DH.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't imagine fostering teenagers, bad enough to put up with the attitude of your own teenagers without all the baggage that comes with ones who have been through upheaval.
> Those who are foster parents deserve a medal, the little ones would be so hard to give back & the older ones could be such a challenge.
> 
> Jackie, you are definitely a special person to do this.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Prayers that the little one's mom is now going to be able to provide a stable and loving home.


Bubba Love said:


> We always say we would like to keep in touch it's up to the child's family if they go back home or adopted parents.
> This little one is going back to Mom.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOLOL!!!


Lurker 2 said:


> Another from mjs:- I first encountered this one back in 1981
> 
> Thought I would share this recipe for Elephant Stew. I guess I will find out who has a sense of humor.
> ELEPHANT STEW
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> We always say we would like to keep in touch it's up to the child's family if they go back home or adopted parents.
> This little one is going back to Mom.


I'm hoping all goes well. Our daughter has signed up to be a foster parent.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've never used raspberries or blackberries because I thought they would get soggy. Never thought about using nuts either. I've only used cherries, peaches, pears, plums. Never thought about nectarines or apricots. Will now add those.


I use firm fruits and berries and they hold together ok. Strawberries in vodka is good!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just got this from mjs- sort of a hollow laugh-
> 
> An old man and woman were married for many years. Whenever there was a confrontation, yelling could be heard deep into the night. The old man would shout,
> "WHEN I DIE, I WILL DIG MY WAY UP AND OUT OF THE GRAVE AND COME BACK AND HAUNT YOU FOR THE REST OF YOUR LIFE!"
> ...


That's funny :sm02:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Lol, they always try, don't they?


Yes they do, but they do make us smile :sm01:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We may have to change our group name as we all head out to try this. I can see it as a potent start to summer sangria.


Wouldn't it be fun if we all made it and had a real life get together to sample each other's creation?
Our tea party would likely become the tipsy party. Oh boy what have I started here?
If you remember my Christmas poem about Rudolphs Rum Reviver, that's based on making Rumtopf!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> I use firm fruits and berries and they hold together ok. Strawberries in vodka is good!


 :sm24:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I hope everyone is having a good day. Mine sort of sucks. I told you Mollie had been getting more aggressive, and last night she attacked Bailey. Size difference apparently didn't matter! Bailey was the one that was scared. I talked to the vet and he said it would only get worse, so she has now crossed over the rainbow bridge. I'm sad, but know that this was inevitable. Bought some comfort food, so I guess my diet will not start today! TTYL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry you had to put Mollie down. Sending you a {{{{{{{huge hug}}}}}}}.



pammie1234 said:


> I hope everyone is having a good day. Mine sort of sucks. I told you Mollie had been getting more aggressive, and last night she attacked Bailey. Size difference apparently didn't matter! Bailey was the one that was scared. I talked to the vet and he said it would only get worse, so she has now crossed over the rainbow bridge. I'm sad, but know that this was inevitable. Bought some comfort food, so I guess my diet will not start today! TTYL


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I hope everyone is having a good day. Mine sort of sucks. I told you Mollie had been getting more aggressive, and last night she attacked Bailey. Size difference apparently didn't matter! Bailey was the one that was scared. I talked to the vet and he said it would only get worse, so she has now crossed over the rainbow bridge. I'm sad, but know that this was inevitable. Bought some comfort food, so I guess my diet will not start today! TTYL


I am so sorry, Pammie. I know it doesn't make it easier but it was the right thing to do. Hugs.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

pammie1234 said:


> I hope everyone is having a good day. Mine sort of sucks. I told you Mollie had been getting more aggressive, and last night she attacked Bailey. Size difference apparently didn't matter! Bailey was the one that was scared. I talked to the vet and he said it would only get worse, so she has now crossed over the rainbow bridge. I'm sad, but know that this was inevitable. Bought some comfort food, so I guess my diet will not start today! TTYL


(((Hugs))). It's a hard decision to say goodbye, even when we know it's for the best. Definitely time for comfort food.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Yesterday was not my day. I was out and started getting stomach cramps. The short story is I was sick. I got home as quickly as I could. Picked up my dirty clothes and threw them in the washer. When it came time to put them in the dryer, I found my cell phone. Let it set all night in rick but to no avail Really upset with myself. Have to wait until the first of the month to do anything about it. Feeling very mad at myself.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, healing energy sent for Jennie.
> Pammie, praying for good news for BIL. Sad when our fur babies age.


I got a message from her last night, they said it's on her cervix, what was on her cervix she didn't say, but they want to just keep an eye on it and make sure it doesn't change or grow, so I'm thinking it's a pallup or cyst and hopefully just benign. Everyone's positive energy, prayers, etc... are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marla got her C-PAP today, hopefully she'll sleep like a log from now on, it's sure a compact little machine. 
I've got the Danish's rising, then I'll fill them with the filling, I have apple and cherry, then back, will let you how we like them. 
Going to make Chocolate Cream Pie for dessert, found that Jello now makes natural puddings and gelatins, so should be extra yummy. I took out pumpkin and I think I'll make some pumpkin cookies later or tomorrow. 
David's heading to the river to fish, with wadders in hand. lol He's not addicted... lol 
Ryssa's pouting, he got ready to leave and she started whining at him and now she's laying beside me watching him with a definite pout going on. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> In the summer I'm only 15 minutes to the beach . Beautiful sand beach Sauble Beach Ontario


Looks lovely, and what a cutie he is.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DS put in granite, that's the first I had heard it needed sealingtwice a year, I don't want any extra jobs.
> I was also told unless I buy white corian, if there are scratches they will show, sort of defeats the advantage there IMO, I thought it would be coloured the full thickness as they say you can sand away scratches???? I think counter tops now cost what we paid for counters & cupboards when we built the house????


Marble is supposed to be very little maintenance but it's just too cold for my taste, quartz makes the most sense, I'd go for a really pretty quartz if David weren't so anti anything but Granite. :sm16:
Or I'd go a really pretty butcher block but probably not cheap either.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pammie, so very sorry. So hard to make a decision for our fur babies.
Marilyn, sorry to read about your cell phone. Easy mistake to make.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you to everyone. I really appreciate your support and understanding. I know it was the right decision, but still very difficult.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The first time my younger brother and his new wife came to visit was interesting , they stayed with my oldest sister who could not speak swedish , I was sat in the living room with them listening in on her having words with my brother and laughed when she said something quite amusing , she was so embarrassed when she realised I understood every word she had said


LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope everything goes well for Marla , Kaye


Thank you, she's having a bit of a pity party since she doesn't want to have surgery but I told her get over it and accept the inevitable. lol I am sympathetic only so far, whining annoys me, and it annoys her when she's not the one doing it. LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> did i miss something here - what kind of virus? --- sam


HPV


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> why did i think it was you kaye that was canning potatoes. --- sam


I am, probably tomorrow or Sunday, if David is heading out on Sunday I'll do it then, if he's not leaving until Monday, I'll just suck it up and do it tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i was thinking - i bet chaucer and shakespear did not know how to quilt. or knit for that matter. --- sam


lol, Probably not.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Fingers crossed that there is no cancer from her virus.. re Jennie and that she will be just fine.
> 
> Will they do Marla's surgery pretty soon. Poor thing, it must be very painful.


Thank you, I hope so too.

As soon as they do the MRI and get the preapproval for the surgery, she'll get in and get it done and over with.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Especially when what they were talking about was how easy they thought they'd be able get the car for 1/2 the asking price from a "dumb" blonde. They of course didn't know she was finishing her PhD. I can't remember her send off, but it included a comment that sure left them surprised.


 :sm09: Served 'em right.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It is great...will you work with me on the tutorial?


Sure.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, she's having a bit of a pity party since she doesn't want to have surgery but I told her get over it and accept the inevitable. lol I am sympathetic only so far, whining annoys me, and it annoys her when she's not the one doing it. LOL!


I totally get it! I always told my students and DD that no blood, no bone, no fever, no problem! My DS is a much better nurse than I am. When DD was little, she was sick, and I was trying my best to be a good nurse. She looked at me with these pitiful eyes, and said, "I wish Aunt Paula was here!" I was crushed, but laughed because it is so true!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A visit to Spotlight, and the doctor- all accomplished as hoped- came home with 4 balls of a lovely Australian 4 ply in a chambray blue- probably another cowl! Also busy with a black lace hat that is tough on the eyes.


Any day you get to come home with yarn is a great day. :sm24: 
Black is so hard to work with.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm hoping that Rookie is able to organise a Ravelry How To workshop for the KAP! Also hope she is able to post the dates for it soon; talked with Marianne and hopefully we will be able to attend together.


That would be fantastic!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> We always say we would like to keep in touch it's up to the child's family if they go back home or adopted parents.
> This little one is going back to Mom.


I hope that she does well taking care of him and herself from here on out. 
David said I couldn't be a Foster Parent because I'd get too attached and couldn't keep them all. :sm13:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just got this from mjs- sort of a hollow laugh-
> 
> An old man and woman were married for many years. Whenever there was a confrontation, yelling could be heard deep into the night. The old man would shout,
> "WHEN I DIE, I WILL DIG MY WAY UP AND OUT OF THE GRAVE AND COME BACK AND HAUNT YOU FOR THE REST OF YOUR LIFE!"
> ...


LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another from mjs:- I first encountered this one back in 1981
> 
> Thought I would share this recipe for Elephant Stew. I guess I will find out who has a sense of humor.
> ELEPHANT STEW
> ...


HA HA!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I hope everyone is having a good day. Mine sort of sucks. I told you Mollie had been getting more aggressive, and last night she attacked Bailey. Size difference apparently didn't matter! Bailey was the one that was scared. I talked to the vet and he said it would only get worse, so she has now crossed over the rainbow bridge. I'm sad, but know that this was inevitable. Bought some comfort food, so I guess my diet will not start today! TTYL


It so hard to have to make that decision but now she is happy and watching over you all. 
HUGS!!!!
Comfort food is not a bad thing on a day like that, you diet will wait.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

First of all. ...
God give me strength please.????

Still not feeling great. Gage is a hellion today. 
I can do this. I can do this. I can do this. 

Ok now that's done. I have finished the face and the first pay is ready to go. Baby girl is already born. My friend Angela ordered a pair for the little girl and for a baby boy yet to he born. I have the boy set on the needles. 
☺
What do you think? !


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Yesterday was not my day. I was out and started getting stomach cramps. The short story is I was sick. I got home as quickly as I could. Picked up my dirty clothes and threw them in the washer. When it came time to put them in the dryer, I found my cell phone. Let it set all night in rick but to no avail Really upset with myself. Have to wait until the first of the month to do anything about it. Feeling very mad at myself.


Oh dear, unfortunately though, when you are sick your cell phone is not the first thing you worry about. Hopefully it won't be too expensive to replace. More importantly, I hope that you are feeling better. 
HUGs!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I totally get it! I always told my students and DD that no blood, no bone, no fever, no problem! My DS is a much better nurse than I am. When DD was little, she was sick, and I was trying my best to be a good nurse. She looked at me with these pitiful eyes, and said, "I wish Aunt Paula was here!" I was crushed, but laughed because it is so true!


LOL! Well, we can't be anything other than what we are.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> First of all. ...
> God give me strength please.????
> 
> Still not feeling great. Gage is a hellion today.
> ...


That's brilliant. Great job


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Any day you get to come home with yarn is a great day. :sm24:
> Black is so hard to work with.


I forgot to mention that Bronwen finally got the voucher in the post- I got it on Tuesday- that is howcome I got to Spotlight- also found some of the stitch holders I like best, so got a medium and a large.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> First of all. ...
> God give me strength please.????
> 
> Still not feeling great. Gage is a hellion today.
> ...


Great, Mel, we don't expect less of you- sorry for the pubertal hellion in your life.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I hope everyone is having a good day. Mine sort of sucks. I told you Mollie had been getting more aggressive, and last night she attacked Bailey. Size difference apparently didn't matter! Bailey was the one that was scared. I talked to the vet and he said it would only get worse, so she has now crossed over the rainbow bridge. I'm sad, but know that this was inevitable. Bought some comfort food, so I guess my diet will not start today! TTYL


So sad. I'll commiserate with you and eat a piece of pie.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I got a message from her last night, they said it's on her cervix, what was on her cervix she didn't say, but they want to just keep an eye on it and make sure it doesn't change or grow, so I'm thinking it's a pallup or cyst and hopefully just benign. Everyone's positive energy, prayers, etc... are greatly appreciated.


Keeping them coming.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Thank you. Pattern I got called Pu*** Hat. Calls for knitting rib for 4 1/4", st. st. 9", rib 4 1/4". I'd much rather do in round. Quicker, easier.


I agree, I bookmarked it but will do it in the round when I get to it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, she's having a bit of a pity party since she doesn't want to have surgery but I told her get over it and accept the inevitable. lol I am sympathetic only so far, whining annoys me, and it annoys her when she's not the one doing it. LOL!


There's a point where you just have to do what needs to be done.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just got this from mjs- sort of a hollow laugh-
> 
> An old man and woman were married for many years. Whenever there was a confrontation, yelling could be heard deep into the night. The old man would shout,
> "WHEN I DIE, I WILL DIG MY WAY UP AND OUT OF THE GRAVE AND COME BACK AND HAUNT YOU FOR THE REST OF YOUR LIFE!"
> ...


????????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sure.


Thanks...I'llsend you some test pages for you to see the format.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I forgot to mention that Bronwen finally got the voucher in the post- I got it on Tuesday- that is howcome I got to Spotlight- also found some of the stitch holders I like best, so got a medium and a large.


Finally! That's great news.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marble is supposed to be very little maintenance but it's just too cold for my taste, quartz makes the most sense, I'd go for a really pretty quartz if David weren't so anti anything but Granite. :sm16:
> Or I'd go a really pretty butcher block but probably not cheap either.


Butcher block looks nice but again so much upkeep


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> I hope everyone is having a good day.  Mine sort of sucks. I told you Mollie had been getting more aggressive, and last night she attacked Bailey. Size difference apparently didn't matter! Bailey was the one that was scared. I talked to the vet and he said it would only get worse, so she has now crossed over the rainbow bridge. I'm sad, but know that this was inevitable. Bought some comfort food, so I guess my diet will not start today! TTYL


Sorry to hear your sad news Pammie


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, the pants look great. Hope you get feeling better soon but the problems with Gage probably aren't helping. Can't Greg straighten him out or take him for a few days to give you a break?

Pammie, sorry for the loss if your pet.

Marilyn, too bad about the phone, such a pain but it can happen so easily.

Julie,great you finally got your voucher. I hope you finally get the health issues sorted so you can get the hip fixed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Finally! That's great news.


She never said a word, and has not replied to my text- I won't be calling her this week, because they are in Hanmer Springs for her step-daughter's wedding tomorrow (Sunday).


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope that she does well taking care of him and herself from here on out.
> David said I couldn't be a Foster Parent because I'd get too attached and couldn't keep them all. :sm13:


I agree! I have enough problems with my fur babies. I cannot imagine keeping a child for even a few days and then having to give it up.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, she's having a bit of a pity party since she doesn't want to have surgery but I told her get over it and accept the inevitable. lol I am sympathetic only so far, whining annoys me, and it annoys her when she's not the one doing it. LOL!


Lol, she's not the only one, I don't want surgery either, so I feel her pain and join her pity party.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It so hard to have to make that decision but now she is happy and watching over you all.
> HUGS!!!!
> Comfort food is not a bad thing on a day like that, you diet will wait.


I visualize her running to my DM, her original owner, and the two being happy together watching over us.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> First of all. ...
> God give me strength please.????
> 
> Still not feeling great. Gage is a hellion today.
> ...


Those are great!

Gage, behave yourself or you're going to have lots of Aunts and Uncles to answer to. 
I hope that you start feeling better.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

gagesmom said:


> First of all. ...
> God give me strength please.????
> 
> Still not feeling great. Gage is a hellion today.
> ...


Adorable!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Mel, sorry about Gage. Part of it is being an almost teenager. And yes, you can do it!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> I totally get it! I always told my students and DD that no blood, no bone, no fever, no problem! My DS is a much better nurse than I am. When DD was little, she was sick, and I was trying my best to be a good nurse. She looked at me with these pitiful eyes, and said, "I wish Aunt Paula was here!" I was crushed, but laughed because it is so true!


When my youngest was 6 he tripped on his way to school then started saying his arm hurt which I didn't believe as nearly every morning he had something wrong with him from a head ache to a tummy ache yet when he got to school he was fine so I thought this day was no different felt so guilty when I really looked at him properly and realised he had broken his arm .he still hasn't let me forget it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I took GD to my friends & we sorted out our garden seed order, we order together & can then split the shipping. She had her 2 GDs there so the kids had a great time but both were really spotting so I hope it's nothing we haven't already had.

This morning DH woke up with a sore Throat & was gargling with salt water when somehow his partial plate came lose & the wire for around his tooth embedded in his tongue???? I woke up to this horrible noise & jumped out of bed, I couldn't get my fingers in to feel or see to help him, he eventually got it out but it's quite sore. What a weird freak occurrence


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Any day you get to come home with yarn is a great day. :sm24:
> Black is so hard to work with.


Julie, best quote ever!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I forgot to mention that Bronwen finally got the voucher in the post- I got it on Tuesday- that is howcome I got to Spotlight- also found some of the stitch holders I like best, so got a medium and a large.


That is good news julie


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I forgot to mention that Bronwen finally got the voucher in the post- I got it on Tuesday- that is howcome I got to Spotlight- also found some of the stitch holders I like best, so got a medium and a large.


Ooh, Awesome!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Keeping them coming.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks...I'llsend you some test pages for you to see the format.


Okey Dokey. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, the pants look great. Hope you get feeling better soon but the problems with Gage probably aren't helping. Can't Greg straighten him out or take him for a few days to give you a break?
> 
> Pammie, sorry for the loss if your pet.
> 
> ...


It was such a surprise- after all this time! I now know the best way to get there- but did get a taxi back, rather than walking and waiting for one bus only- the route used to have several. 
The hip is unlikely to be before April, when I am hoping they will do something for the lung function test. Actually chances are it will be much later in the year.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Butcher block looks nice but again so much upkeep


I didn't think about that, but I guess there would be quite a bit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Julie, best quote ever!


 :sm24: hope you are feeling a little better Pammie!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Lol, she's not the only one, I don't want surgery either, so I feel her pain and join her pity party.


LOL! I'll tell her she's got company. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I visualize her running to my DM, her original owner, and the two being happy together watching over us.


Made me think of the scene in What Dreams May Come with Robin Williams, when he passes and goes to heaven and the family dog runs to him and he says the dogs name and then "I went to the wrong heaven, I went to dog heaven" or some such. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> When my youngest was 6 he tripped on his way to school then started saying his arm hurt which I didn't believe as nearly every morning he had something wrong with him from a head ache to a tummy ache yet when he got to school he was fine so I thought this day was no different felt so guilty when I really looked at him properly and realised he had broken his arm .he still hasn't let me forget it


Oh dear, well hopefully he learned what crying wolf does/did.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I took GD to my friends & we sorted out our garden seed order, we order together & can then split the shipping. She had her 2 GDs there so the kids had a great time but both were really spotting so I hope it's nothing we haven't already had.
> 
> This morning DH woke up with a sore Throat & was gargling with salt water when somehow his partial plate came lose & the wire for around his tooth embedded in his tongue???? I woke up to this horrible noise & jumped out of bed, I couldn't get my fingers in to feel or see to help him, he eventually got it out but it's quite sore. What a weird freak occurrence


Ooh, that's too weird, hopefully it will be easily fixed and the sore spot will heal quickly.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> We always say we would like to keep in touch it's up to the child's family if they go back home or adopted parents.
> This little one is going back to Mom.


Glad he's going back to his Mom. The authorities must have decided she's able to cope with him now. Hope it all works out well for both of them and you are able to follow his progress.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> I hope everyone is having a good day. Mine sort of sucks. I told you Mollie had been getting more aggressive, and last night she attacked Bailey. Size difference apparently didn't matter! Bailey was the one that was scared. I talked to the vet and he said it would only get worse, so she has now crossed over the rainbow bridge. I'm sad, but know that this was inevitable. Bought some comfort food, so I guess my diet will not start today! TTYL


Sorry to hear this, but you did the only thing you could do. Very sad.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's time. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-446701-1.html#10257085


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I hope everyone is having a good day. Mine sort of sucks. I told you Mollie had been getting more aggressive, and last night she attacked Bailey. Size difference apparently didn't matter! Bailey was the one that was scared. I talked to the vet and he said it would only get worse, so she has now crossed over the rainbow bridge. I'm sad, but know that this was inevitable. Bought some comfort food, so I guess my diet will not start today! TTYL


No, not the day to start dieting. So sorry for your loss, but you know you did the right thing for Molly.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, the pants look great. Hope you get feeling better soon but the problems with Gage probably aren't helping. Can't Greg straighten him out or take him for a few days to give you a break?
> 
> Pammie, sorry for the loss if your pet.
> 
> ...


I'll second all of these. Now going over to the new week.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

both of those gave me a good laugh julie - thanks for sharing. --- sam
\


Lurker 2 said:


> Another from mjs:- I first encountered this one back in 1981
> 
> Thought I would share this recipe for Elephant Stew. I guess I will find out who has a sense of humor.
> ELEPHANT STEW
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am so sorry pammie - letting go of our pets is so hard. i am sure bailey is appreciative. comfort food is always good. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> I hope everyone is having a good day. Mine sort of sucks.  I told you Mollie had been getting more aggressive, and last night she attacked Bailey. Size difference apparently didn't matter! Bailey was the one that was scared. I talked to the vet and he said it would only get worse, so she has now crossed over the rainbow bridge. I'm sad, but know that this was inevitable. Bought some comfort food, so I guess my diet will not start today! TTYL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't tear yourself up over this marilyn - you weren't feeling good at the time and just wanted the laundry in the washer. we have all done something like that. sending you mountains of hugs. --- sam



Railyn said:


> Yesterday was not my day. I was out and started getting stomach cramps. The short story is I was sick. I got home as quickly as I could. Picked up my dirty clothes and threw them in the washer. When it came time to put them in the dryer, I found my cell phone. Let it set all night in rick but to no avail Really upset with myself. Have to wait until the first of the month to do anything about it. Feeling very mad at myself.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, very cute.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, so glad you finally got voucher.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, what a freak accident. Sounxs painful. Also a heck of a way for you to wakeup.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> No, not the day to start dieting. So sorry for your loss, but you know you did the right thing for Molly.


Thank you, Kate. Interesting thing is, I haven't eaten a thing! I have had a couple of glasses of wine!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you! I am doing ok. I guess better. Really hard, but I know in my heart that I did the right thing.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Bonnie I truly wish Greg could or would do something about it. Gage doesn't really want much to do with his dad right now. And Greg is so caught up in his own little world he is no help. 

Julie glad you got the voucher finally.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nitchik said:


> Wow! Am coming a bit late to the Tea party, and totally thrilled to learn about red lentil pasta! Never heard of it before! Really hoping that this situation is only temporary (doc thinks there's a chance it may be, but we have to do the tests and all) and that is I'm suddenly experiencing what seems to be gluten intolerance. (You do not want to know the symptoms, LOL!) Oh, and the same with milk  But gluten is the more severe issue.
> So, thanks for something else I can eat!


Welcome! Sam posts some gluten free recipes at times. There are a few here that follow gluten free


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Yesterday was not my day. I was out and started getting stomach cramps. The short story is I was sick. I got home as quickly as I could. Picked up my dirty clothes and threw them in the washer. When it came time to put them in the dryer, I found my cell phone. Let it set all night in rick but to no avail Really upset with myself. Have to wait until the first of the month to do anything about it. Feeling very mad at myself.


I hope, healthwise, you're feeling better. Too bad about your phone though.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla got her C-PAP today, hopefully she'll sleep like a log from now on, it's sure a compact little machine.
> I've got the Danish's rising, then I'll fill them with the filling, I have apple and cherry, then back, will let you how we like them.
> Going to make Chocolate Cream Pie for dessert, found that Jello now makes natural puddings and gelatins, so should be extra yummy. I took out pumpkin and I think I'll make some pumpkin cookies later or tomorrow.
> David's heading to the river to fish, with wadders in hand. lol He's not addicted... lol
> Ryssa's pouting, he got ready to leave and she started whining at him and now she's laying beside me watching him with a definite pout going on. lol


Mmmm, lots of yummy desserts. Hope the C-Pap works well for Marla.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> First of all. ...
> God give me strength please.????
> 
> Still not feeling great. Gage is a hellion today.
> ...


So cute. Sorry that Gage is acting up again. Maybe he needs another trip to the police station!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I forgot to mention that Bronwen finally got the voucher in the post- I got it on Tuesday- that is howcome I got to Spotlight- also found some of the stitch holders I like best, so got a medium and a large.


Great news, at last.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Lol, she's not the only one, I don't want surgery either, so I feel her pain and join her pity party.


I tried to get an appointment with my dr. today to see about my shoulder. He's away until the middle of Feb. :sm14: So I won't get to see him until Feb.28.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I took GD to my friends & we sorted out our garden seed order, we order together & can then split the shipping. She had her 2 GDs there so the kids had a great time but both were really spotting so I hope it's nothing we haven't already had.
> 
> This morning DH woke up with a sore Throat & was gargling with salt water when somehow his partial plate came lose & the wire for around his tooth embedded in his tongue???? I woke up to this horrible noise & jumped out of bed, I couldn't get my fingers in to feel or see to help him, he eventually got it out but it's quite sore. What a weird freak occurrence


I can imagine how painful that must be, poor man. Hope his sore throat doesn't last long.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

For those who want to try making Rumtopf, a few tips,
Use the cheapest alcohol to make it, the results are the same anyway. Rum and brandy for dark red and orange fruits and berries, and lighter ones like pears and strawberries, vodka, is my choice. 
Also if using all dried fruit, no need to add sugar as it works fine without it.
And lastly, prunes in port is good, as is gin. 
Have fun ladies! I think I might make some again.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> For those who want to try making Rumtopf, a few tips,
> Use the cheapest alcohol to make it, the results are the same anyway. Rum and brandy for dark red and orange fruits and berries, and lighter ones like pears and strawberries, vodka, is my choice.
> Also if using all dried fruit, no need to add sugar as it works fine without it.
> And lastly, prunes in port is good, as is gin.
> Have fun ladies! I think I might make some again.


I'm thinking of quite a few combinations.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

He needs a come to Jesus talk from Sam. 
I just got kicked in the stomach. ????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm thinking of quite a few combinations.


It will be fun when you have done them to tell us what you used, and how good it tastes. 
Some of the different types of berries you get up there would be ideal. I have a yellow guava bush which looks promising.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> He needs a come to Jesus talk from Sam.
> I just got kicked in the stomach. ????


That's awful, I think I'd be taking him to the police station and report him as abusing you physically which would give him a big shock.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> He needs a come to Jesus talk from Sam.
> I just got kicked in the stomach. ????


There's no excuse for that, Mel.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Definitely Jennie's got my prayers. 


Poledra65 said:


> I got a message from her last night, they said it's on her cervix, what was on her cervix she didn't say, but they want to just keep an eye on it and make sure it doesn't change or grow, so I'm thinking it's a pallup or cyst and hopefully just benign. Everyone's positive energy, prayers, etc... are greatly appreciated.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> He needs a come to Jesus talk from Sam.
> I just got kicked in the stomach. ????


He kicked you?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG! Those are too die for!!! I love the face; wish they had these when I had little ones or little grandbabies.


gagesmom said:


> First of all. ...
> God give me strength please.????
> 
> Still not feeling great. Gage is a hellion today.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> He needs a come to Jesus talk from Sam.
> I just got kicked in the stomach. ????


That ridiculous, I think your friend Jodi need to take him to the police station again, you can't let him abuse you!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Excellent that you finally got it!



Lurker 2 said:


> I forgot to mention that Bronwen finally got the voucher in the post- I got it on Tuesday- that is howcome I got to Spotlight- also found some of the stitch holders I like best, so got a medium and a large.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, so glad you finally got voucher.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Bonnie I truly wish Greg could or would do something about it. Gage doesn't really want much to do with his dad right now. And Greg is so caught up in his own little world he is no help.
> 
> Julie glad you got the voucher finally.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Great news, at last.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> He needs a come to Jesus talk from Sam.
> I just got kicked in the stomach. ????


Literally? That is majorly not on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Excellent that you finally got it!


 :sm24: It was such a surprise.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Not ok, Mel!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> this is excellent news. do you think she will have any disabilities from this? --- sam


Sam, there could be any number of special needs for this child--from very severe to quite minor in the grand scheme of things. I will try to remember to answer further in the new week's TP.

Ohio Joy


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Marilyn, sorry you were sick and that you ruined your phone.
Glad you got your voucher and were able to get some yarn and other stuff you wanted.
I am sorry you had to have your dog "put to sleep", but sure she is happier over the rainbow bridge.
Mel, the monster pants are so cute. Is there no one else (grandparent, aunt, uncle) who could take Gage, or at least have a talk with him about his treatment of you?
See I should be heading to the new TP.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

The crock pot sesame chicken sounds good. I'll pass it on to my Michael, he can try it out on his friends. Both him and Chrissy are out in Colorado learning to be independent. My darling ggson is doing much better, is happily at home with Mum. I've been working on a cowl for Seth, it is the traveling vine pattern. He fell in love with one I have and tells me every time I see him how much he likes it. I am still in the states, long story and red tape is the reason. I will try to keep up but, no promises life is pretty hectic right now. Love & happiness Always Caren ????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Bonnie, if you truly want to have a stone counter, I'd suggest you go with the quartz. From my research, I'd go with the quartz because it holds up better, doesn't allow stains to penetrate like granite. It also holds its surface smoothness better, does not require the special daily care to keep up appearance of the surface, nor does it require the frequent re-surfacing professionally as granite does. These are just a few of the positives about quartz that I've discovered in my searches.
> 
> I'd expect the granite to be a good deal more expensive.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Had granite in my previous house, loved it but you have to treat it constantly.

Now I have a white/cream Quartz, absolutely love it. Even red wine won't stain, mind you I'd never give it the chance, I be wiping it off as soon as I'd spill it. Always looks FANTASTIC. Would highly recommend it.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> He needs a come to Jesus talk from Sam.
> I just got kicked in the stomach. ????


Think I'd have grabbed his foot and put that youngster on his a** in a heart beat. If he banged his head on the floor, so much the better. When he got over his surprise and tears, I *might* have gotten him an ice cube for the swelling. Just my opinion, Mel.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The crock pot sesame chicken sounds good. I'll pass it on to my Michael, he can try it out on his friends. Both him and Chrissy are out in Colorado learning to be independent. My darling ggson is doing much better, is happily at home with Mum. I've been working on a cowl for Seth, it is the traveling vine pattern. He fell in love with one I have and tells me every time I see him how much he likes it. I am still in the states, long story and red tape is the reason. I will try to keep up but, no promises life is pretty hectic right now. Love & happiness Always Caren ????


Good to see you. Glad that GGS is doing better. I like the travelling vine pattern too.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I have given him a good swat in the ass for it. 

We also had a complaint from a neighbor about Gages yelling and screaming and carrying on. Property manager came to the door and had a talk with Gage. He had to sign a sheet saying he has been warned. He said another complaint in
the next seven days will bring another sheet. He said after 2 sheets we will have to move. 

This was a ruse as I asked the property manager Rick to talk to him. He DID hear Gage down the hall. It is not an official thing. It was to put a scare into him. I know it may sound mean but I was in on it. Gage doesn't know that though.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I have given him a good swat in the ass for it.
> 
> We also had a complaint from a neighbor about Gages yelling and screaming and carrying on. Property manager came to the door and had a talk with Gage. He had to sign a sheet saying he has been warned. He said another complaint in
> the next seven days will bring another sheet. He said after 2 sheets we will have to move.
> ...


Well that's good strategy, sometimes we have to resort to sneaky tactics to get it through to the kids their antics are reflecting on others and won't be tolerated.
Just hope it works for you. Hugs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I have given him a good swat in the ass for it.
> 
> We also had a complaint from a neighbor about Gages yelling and screaming and carrying on. Property manager came to the door and had a talk with Gage. He had to sign a sheet saying he has been warned. He said another complaint in
> the next seven days will bring another sheet. He said after 2 sheets we will have to move.
> ...


Good thing someone is putting a scare in him, he definitely needs his ass kicked! I think if it continues you should call the police to deal with him, that might put the fear of God in him. Are you still going to counselling?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Happy Birthday, Stella and Carol! I hope you will have a wonderful day!
> 
> Tami, nice beadwork! Your jewelry must take a lot of time!


Skimming to catch up. That bracelet takes me a a few hours. I can do a flat spiral bracelet I. An hour and half. Thank you. And thank you Gwen.

Prayers for Margaret's mom, Nittergma's DMIL and for Pheonix Willow. And anyone else in need. 
Sitting here wrapped on blanket. Chilly and windy. We moved back to Yuma today. Have done laundry, had supper out with the group we are with. Got a few groceries and back settled for the night. DH is in heaven. Railroad tracks right across the road! No close crossing so no whistles so not too noisy.

Melody, proud of you for your decision. Lots of hugs for you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, should be interesting, wonder how Tami's potato canning went.
> I had a feeling that she'd need it, and it's good to get it done and over with now.
> I sure hope that all is well with Jennie and the baby, so scary.


First batch came out ok. Second didn't seal and spoiled. Tried a different method and shouldn't have. Pressure canner worked.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've been reading pattern 2 for the Knitterati afghan and see that they recommend carrying all the yarns loosely over the back. I just saw something on the net about carrying yarns and for the life of me, I can't remember what it was. Will have to do a search. I think carrying all those yarns across the back will make it look quite sloppy.


You may well have had an answer by now- but each row only has 2 colours in it so these are the only ones that need to be stranded across the row. And the only feasible way to do it as well. Or you will need to do each seperate colour in intarsia- and thus 100s of ends to weave in (and likely look worse!). It will be a one sided afghan-unless you choose to back it- which I won't do rarely gets that cold here to want to wrap myself in a double thickness blanket. But may be an option for you as it gets 'slightly' colder for you than me.
Thinking of black and white for the two background colours, maybe the yellow again or something else. I know they have a bright orange! But the black and white backgrounds will make the squirrels pop.And something totally different for the small amount. Meant to look at home while I was there but forgot- well didn't remember long enough to get myself to the yarn!
But I won't be worrying about only 5 colours in total I have decided. Rather fun picking colours as I go instead of using the ones they suggest.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's the same with some schools here too , one school had a class of 32 children starting school and only 2 spoke English,


One teacher for them all? How can the teacher possibly do a good job of teaching the class anything much? And what a situation for the 2 who speak the language of the country they are in school in. I would be wanting my child out of that situation. While it is good for kids to have contact with other cultures etc at school in this situation they just wouldn't be able to learn much (and no reflection on the teacher or school, simply the situation they are in)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i do second that melody. and then kicked him for falling. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Think I'd have grabbed his foot and put that youngster on his a** in a heart beat. If he banged his head on the floor, so much the better. When he got over his surprise and tears, I *might* have gotten him an ice cube for the swelling. Just my opinion, Mel.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I forgot to mention that Bronwen finally got the voucher in the post- I got it on Tuesday- that is howcome I got to Spotlight- also found some of the stitch holders I like best, so got a medium and a large.


Yeah- at last. Glad you had fun spending it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> When my youngest was 6 he tripped on his way to school then started saying his arm hurt which I didn't believe as nearly every morning he had something wrong with him from a head ache to a tummy ache yet when he got to school he was fine so I thought this day was no different felt so guilty when I really looked at him properly and realised he had broken his arm .he still hasn't let me forget it


One of our doctors was also a friend. He told the story of when his DD fell and hurt her leg. He ignore dit sayin got was nothing. She took herself off to another doctor- it was broken!

Was going to not comment again like the rest of the week until I got onto the new TP- but hasn't worked! But I am back at Maryanne's again now so life is back to normal.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> don't tear yourself up over this marilyn - you weren't feeling good at the time and just wanted the laundry in the washer. we have all done something like that. sending you mountains of hugs. --- sam


The other evening David and I got takeaway and went and sat in the park to eat. Hung my handbag (purse) on the back and thought shouldn't do that I might forget it. Did a couple of things got back to Maryanne's and said I can't find my bag. After a while I realized what I had done- yes I had forgotten it!. David dashed straight off to see if it was there. About 20 minutes later a phone call from the Police- it had been handed in! Had 10 minutes before they closed, rang David and he got there with 1 to spare. 
Then yesterday I got another call- the police again. He was the one who had found it and noticed that it hadn't been put through the system and just wanted to check that I had got it. Meant I got the chance to thank the person who handed it in which was good.

Now that was much sillier than leaving a mobile in your pocket when you needed to wash clothes because you were sick. Mind you my outcome was better


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> The other evening David and I got takeaway and went and sat in the park to eat. Hung my handbag (purse) on the back and thought shouldn't do that I might forget it. Did a couple of things got back to Maryanne's and said I can't find my bag. After a while I realized what I had done- yes I had forgotten it!. David dashed straight off to see if it was there. About 20 minutes later a phone call from the Police- it had been handed in! Had 10 minutes before they closed, rang David and he got there with 1 to spare.
> Then yesterday I got another call- the police again. He was the one who had found it and noticed that it hadn't been put through the system and just wanted to check that I had got it. Meant I got the chance to thank the person who handed it in which was good.
> 
> Now that was much sillier than leaving a mobile in your pocket when you needed to wash clothes because you were sick. Mind you my outcome was better


Wow you were one lucky lady after that mishap! I bet you were really in panic mode, I know I would be.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> He needs a come to Jesus talk from Sam.
> I just got kicked in the stomach. ????


If literally from Gage that is just not on- it must be addressed ASAP. Most definitely need to get him assessed by a Psychiatrist.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Wow you were one lucky lady after that mishap! I bet you were really in panic mode, I know I would be.


Fortunately I had a good cricket match to watch and keep me slightly distracted while I waited to hear from David. Under the circumstances the police were even better.


----------



## flokrejci (Sep 24, 2015)

I noticed in the summary at the beginning of last week (I think) that planning for the KAP is coming along and referring to a posting from RookieRetiree. I have been thinking that I might like to indulge myself and come, even if only this one time (and that may be all I can do, as I'll be 86 by then). But Rookie, your posting refers to things I don't understand, and I wonder if there is a document somewhere that explains what all the terms mean and how the weekend flows--sort of a primer for the newbies like me. I'm sure I'm not the only one who doesn't understand the shorthand and has no idea whether it would be something appropriate or not. Is there some way to explain it all without having to write a book? It really would be nice to meet some of you whom I only know through the Tea Party postings, but it may not be feasible to come so far--from Los Angeles--for such a short time. However, perhaps I can dream...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yeah- at last. Glad you had fun spending it.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A visit to Spotlight, and the doctor- all accomplished as hoped- came home with 4 balls of a lovely Australian 4 ply in a chambray blue- probably another cowl! Also busy with a black lace hat that is tough on the eyes.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't imagine fostering teenagers, bad enough to put up with the attitude of your own teenagers without all the baggage that comes with ones who have been through upheaval.
> Those who are foster parents deserve a medal, the little ones would be so hard to give back & the older ones could be such a challenge.
> 
> Jackie, you are definitely a special person to do this.


And I will second all the above! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm so sorry you had to put Mollie down. Sending you a {{{{{{{huge hug}}}}}}}.


And big hugs from me too. :sm03:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> First of all. ...
> God give me strength please.????
> 
> Still not feeling great. Gage is a hellion today.
> ...


I think they are so cute! 
:sm24: Sorry to hear that Gage is being a pain. Hang in there.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I forgot to mention that Bronwen finally got the voucher in the post- I got it on Tuesday- that is howcome I got to Spotlight- also found some of the stitch holders I like best, so got a medium and a large.


Great to hear! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> When my youngest was 6 he tripped on his way to school then started saying his arm hurt which I didn't believe as nearly every morning he had something wrong with him from a head ache to a tummy ache yet when he got to school he was fine so I thought this day was no different felt so guilty when I really looked at him properly and realised he had broken his arm .he still hasn't let me forget it


Oh dear. It is a bit like the boy who cried wolf isnt it?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I took GD to my friends & we sorted out our garden seed order, we order together & can then split the shipping. She had her 2 GDs there so the kids had a great time but both were really spotting so I hope it's nothing we haven't already had.
> 
> This morning DH woke up with a sore Throat & was gargling with salt water when somehow his partial plate came lose & the wire for around his tooth embedded in his tongue???? I woke up to this horrible noise & jumped out of bed, I couldn't get my fingers in to feel or see to help him, he eventually got it out but it's quite sore. What a weird freak occurrence


I hope the kids arent coming down with something. And ouch, poor DH ! :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> He needs a come to Jesus talk from Sam.
> I just got kicked in the stomach. ????


Oh no! That is not good at all.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> I have given him a good swat in the ass for it.
> 
> We also had a complaint from a neighbor about Gages yelling and screaming and carrying on. Property manager came to the door and had a talk with Gage. He had to sign a sheet saying he has been warned. He said another complaint in
> the next seven days will bring another sheet. He said after 2 sheets we will have to move.
> ...


I hope that works. Werent you talking a while back about seeing the doctor about his behaviour to see if there are any other concerns.?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> The other evening David and I got takeaway and went and sat in the park to eat. Hung my handbag (purse) on the back and thought shouldn't do that I might forget it. Did a couple of things got back to Maryanne's and said I can't find my bag. After a while I realized what I had done- yes I had forgotten it!. David dashed straight off to see if it was there. About 20 minutes later a phone call from the Police- it had been handed in! Had 10 minutes before they closed, rang David and he got there with 1 to spare.
> Then yesterday I got another call- the police again. He was the one who had found it and noticed that it hadn't been put through the system and just wanted to check that I had got it. Meant I got the chance to thank the person who handed it in which was good.
> 
> Now that was much sillier than leaving a mobile in your pocket when you needed to wash clothes because you were sick. Mind you my outcome was better


Golly, that was very lucky for you that he noticed.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flokrejci said:


> I noticed in the summary at the beginning of last week (I think) that planning for the KAP is coming along and referring to a posting from RookieRetiree. I have been thinking that I might like to indulge myself and come, even if only this one time (and that may be all I can do, as I'll be 86 by then). But Rookie, your posting refers to things I don't understand, and I wonder if there is a document somewhere that explains what all the terms mean and how the weekend flows--sort of a primer for the newbies like me. I'm sure I'm not the only one who doesn't understand the shorthand and has no idea whether it would be something appropriate or not. Is there some way to explain it all without having to write a book? It really would be nice to meet some of you whom I only know through the Tea Party postings, but it may not be feasible to come so far--from Los Angeles--for such a short time. However, perhaps I can dream...


Flo,I am not Rookie, but I have organized it the last 2 years. Perhaps I can help a little. KAP stands for knit-a-palooza. We spent the weekend knitting and visiting, and sometimes have workshops taught by our members. The last 2 years a local lady that has a llama and alpaca farm has brought in some of her yarn that she dyes and has taught a couple of short classes for a small fee. Some of us arrive on Thursday but it really starts about noon on Friday. We hold it in Defiance, Ohio, as that is where our Sam lives. On Saturday Sam's family hosts us for a cookout that we all contribute a dish for. We have had a white elephant gift exchange in the past, but I don't know what Rookie is planning for this year. Last I heard she does not have the date set. Still trying to finalize the arrangement with the hotel. Does this help? Oh and if there is anything that you would like to donate from your stash for a take what you want table, I can't think what we call it!, you can bring that, but don't buy anything for it. Oh yes, a swap table! Usually for the white elephant we set a price limit of about $10. It's a wonderful and fun weekend filled with friendship. We would love to have you if you can make it!


----------



## flokrejci (Sep 24, 2015)

Thank you for the further information. I do hope I can come, and I must admit that I asked the question partly because I feel sure I am not the only one who doesn't know what KAP is all about. Last year I just let it go over my head, but this year, whenever Sam was doing poorly, I found myself thinking, "I don't want to find I've waited till it's too late to make an effort to meet this special man." I haven't traveled since my husband died in 2014, but this sounds like something I could handle, so I want to at least consider it. I do wonder how I could contribute to the potluck etc. when I'm so far from home, but I assume that will become clear as time passes. It's a long way to come for such a short time, but I'm still thinking about it and wanting to know details. I look forward to learning more.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> You may well have had an answer by now- but each row only has 2 colours in it so these are the only ones that need to be stranded across the row. And the only feasible way to do it as well. Or you will need to do each seperate colour in intarsia- and thus 100s of ends to weave in (and likely look worse!). It will be a one sided afghan-unless you choose to back it- which I won't do rarely gets that cold here to want to wrap myself in a double thickness blanket. But may be an option for you as it gets 'slightly' colder for you than me.
> Thinking of black and white for the two background colours, maybe the yellow again or something else. I know they have a bright orange! But the black and white backgrounds will make the squirrels pop.And something totally different for the small amount. Meant to look at home while I was there but forgot- well didn't remember long enough to get myself to the yarn!
> But I won't be worrying about only 5 colours in total I have decided. Rather fun picking colours as I go instead of using the ones they suggest.


Thanks. I decided to carry the yarns across the back. Doesn't look bad at all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flokrejci said:


> Thank you for the further information. I do hope I can come, and I must admit that I asked the question partly because I feel sure I am not the only one who doesn't know what KAP is all about. Last year I just let it go over my head, but this year, whenever Sam was doing poorly, I found myself thinking, "I don't want to find I've waited till it's too late to make an effort to meet this special man." I haven't traveled since my husband died in 2014, but this sounds like something I could handle, so I want to at least consider it. I do wonder how I could contribute to the potluck etc. when I'm so far from home, but I assume that will become clear as time passes. It's a long way to come for such a short time, but I'm still thinking about it and wanting to know details. I look forward to learning more.


I do hope you can come! There are grocery stores near by, and we can always think of something. And our Sam is, as you say, a very special man.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

flokrejci said:


> Thank you for the further information. I do hope I can come, and I must admit that I asked the question partly because I feel sure I am not the only one who doesn't know what KAP is all about. Last year I just let it go over my head, but this year, whenever Sam was doing poorly, I found myself thinking, "I don't want to find I've waited till it's too late to make an effort to meet this special man." I haven't traveled since my husband died in 2014, but this sounds like something I could handle, so I want to at least consider it. I do wonder how I could contribute to the potluck etc. when I'm so far from home, but I assume that will become clear as time passes. It's a long way to come for such a short time, but I'm still thinking about it and wanting to know details. I look forward to learning more.


I hope my PM answered some of your questions. People who've travelled far can either donate $ toward the pot
luck or make a stop ar the grocery store across the street. We have members who have provided shuttle service from airports to Sam's and back. You can fly into Chicago or other cities and join in on the adventure of driving the rest of the way to Sam's. And if you need travel recuperation time, you can always spend some time at my house and I'll take you to some wonderful yarn stores, museums, etc. or just hang out.


----------

